# Was Coronavirus an Engineered Biological Attack on China by America



## scope

Very long article. Summary is

● Timing - during trade war, virus appears shortly after us military arrives at military games, virus outbreak during Chinese New Years, the biggest annual human migration - a powerful way to spread the bioweapon from the nation's central transport hub (Wuhan).
● Statistically impossible odds - within 1 year, hit by 3 viruses (killed 50% of pig stock, killed huge percentage of chicken stock, hit by epidemic)
● Racial targeting - only Ethnic Chinese die
● Virus is man made
● CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on Wuhan biolab for "leaking" the virus
but Wuhan biolab is NOT a biowarfare lab. All countries locate biowarfare labs FAR FAR away from city centers.
● CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on "dirty Chinese eating bats". This is rare and even if true, had no coronavirus problems for centuries. Why now?

*● All evidence and timing points to only ONE culprit - the us regime.*

I will remind readers that for decades, the us regime denied using biological weapons against Koreans and Chinese during their Korean War against North Koreans - calling it a "conspiracy theory" (a term invented by the CIA to smear investigators). Finally, it was revealed that they did use bioweapons and lied about it - for decades.

Table of ContentsOptions

Was the 2020 Wuhan Coronavirus an Engineered Biological Attack on China by America for Geopolitical Advantage?
Introduction
Swine flu was propagated by drones
Trump trade war went “hot”
History
Chinese treated this seriously.
CNY 2020 devistation!
Point of origin.
Comparison with SARS
Military Weaponization of the Virus by America
Russian and Chinese biochemists believe that this virus is man-made.
Virus is tailored to attack Asians
American bioscientists caught by the police inside of China doing illegal acts.
Trademarks and indicators
Curious questions…
The Argument
SARS conspiracy theory
Wuhan Coronavirus of 2020
Why China?
THE DARK SIDE
What will America do next?
Contrary Opinions
Conclusion
On a personal note…
Chinese messaging all over Wechat
Chinese Government releases are curious statement…
Take Aways
Other thoughts…
Why is America doing this?
Update 1
Update 2
Update 3
Update 4
Update 5
Update 6
Update 7
Update 8
Update 9
Update 10
Update 11 – 13FEB20
Links
_*[Portions of this article were drawn from various sources as cited. However, additional portions seem to have been quoted from Larry Romanoff at Global Research without proper citation.]*_

It does seem _farfetched_, doesn’t it?

That the United States will risk World War III, using nuclear weapons, by launching a coronavirus inside China during the 2020 Chinese New Year celebrations? But that is exactly the scenario that I fear has occurred.

Here we discuss this horror.

If this is the actual case, and it is actually intentionally engineered and used against China, it means that the USA is flirting with global nuclear annihilation. This is nothing that should be treated _lightly_.

Maybe *not *so far-fetched. When you get into the _details_…

*Introduction*
Many in the know, believe America has two options when it comes to winning a world war against China and Russia. Also, what most agree on is the fact that America cannot win a conventional war against either power, or both.

– Can America Win World War III? A Critical Analysis 

Officially called *the novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV), *the contagion is a respiratory illness *,* a new type of viral pneumonia, in the same family of infections as SARS and MERS.

It highly contagious. It’s of a factor many, many time contageous than any other known virus.

_High Contagiousness _

Indeed, if we compare how SARS spread out in 2002-2003, it is hard not to notice how much more contagious nCoV-2019 is compared to SARS.

It took SARS three months to reach to the point of 300 cases between November 2002 and February 2003. In the climax of SARS, the daily number of newly registered cases in Mainland China never exceeded 200 cases.

In comparison, on 28th January 2020 alone, 1459 new cases of nCoV-2019 were reported nationwide, including 315 cases in Wuhan. In just a week between 20-28 January, the number of patients with nCoV-2019 exceeded the number of all SARS patients confirmed in Mainland China between 2002-2004!

Mainland China had just 5327 cases of SARS, but nCoV-2019 already had 5974 registered cases by the end of January 28th, 2020.

– Coronavirus: Summary to date & insights 

Taken alone, it’s just “another” viral agent. Only this time it’s much stronger. However, taken in context with other events, other systems, and other considerations it points to some very serious conclusions; conclusions that are far too hard to ignore.

Everything _seemingly _points to biowarfare being waged against China.

Crazy! Right?

No nation would be so crazy, so stupid, so insane, so evil… as to launch a very deadly WMD inside a nuclear-armed world power on their most important holiday. Right?

Who would be interested in doing this?


_This Is How to Stop China from Dominating the South China_
_What Happens After China Surpasses the U.S. Economy_
_US law enforcers should stop China’s influence_
_It’s too late to stop China’s rise, so the West must start …_
_How to Stop China in the South China Sea | Foreign Affairs_
_How To Stop China’s Rise_
The calls for drastic and immediate action against China are all over the major American neocon publications. Just because you (personally) are not aware of them, does not mean that they do not exist. These neocons are foaming at the mouth for a fight.

Who are they?

The culprits are the dominant Western Powers. Which pretty much is America and it’s allies (namely Britain). The objective is to put “stress” on China in a combined effort to contain her growing power and influence.

It seems so far-fetched.

No one would be that crazy, that evil, that insane to want to hurt a successful nation full of hard-working and family loving people. No one, unless…

…they are _ideologically _motivated.

Negotiation is not a policy. It’s a technique. It’s something you use when it’s to your advantage, and something that you don’t use when it’s not to your advantage.

–John Bolton


During the 2020 Chinese New Year celebrations and mass-migration, a very dangerous and lethal virus exploded all over the nation.
This should not be a trivial concern.

To accuse the United States of doing so is not to be done lightly.

All that is presented herein is, of course, speculative. I sincerely wish, hope and desire that it is not the case at all.


Wuhan virus in 2020.
As it is pretty much a yearly event to have some type of flu or viral outbreak in China. The Chinese government is well-equipped to deal with these outbreaks.

But this time, it’s really… really different.


_Mysterious pneumonia outbreak sickens dozens in China …_
_China flu outbreak: Mystery Pneumonia illness symptoms …_
_Is China Ground Zero for a Future Pandemic?_
However, what is different THIS TIME is that the virus is[1] new (not a strain of an existing virus),[2] extremely aggressive,[3] launched during the yearly Chinese migration, and[4] comes at the heels of a wide spectrum of American instigated attacks on China during the “Trump Trade Wars”.

*Swine flu was propagated by drones*
As strange was it seems, the complete collapse of the pig farm industry in China in 2019 was propagated by drones. This is why so many isolated pig farms became infected. “Criminal elements” were using drones to spray the pigs with flu to devastate the pork industry.

“Criminal Elements”.

This is the Swine-flu pandemic in 2019.


_Chinese Farmers: Criminals Are Using Drones to Infect Our Pigs_
_Commercial pig farm in China jams drone signal to combat …_
_Pig Farm In Trouble for Defenses Against Swine Fever …_
_Chinese gangsters use drones to spread African swine fever …_
Have you ever heard of this?

The idea that drones would spread a virus was intriguing.


Who designed and modified the drones?
Who manufactured and modified them so professionally?
How were the drones in the South of China, equal to those in the West, North and East?
How can the pig farmers get a hold of the same viral agent?
Meanwhile the Western media isn’t reporting on the drone use to decimate the pork industry.
It’s using technology to destroy an entire national industry. And it’s blamed on “criminal gangs”. I know that gangs are powerful, but why would they ever want to destroy a national resource?

That is like Tony Soprano conspiring to sink every container ship in every port in the United States. It does not add up.



*Trump trade war went “hot”*
For some reason, ever since the “Trump trade war”, China has been hit with unusually dangerous and lethal germs, viral agents, and illnesses that has attacked livestock and people.


_Asian Lineage Avian Influenza A(H7N9) Virus_
_China’s African swine fever outbreak is unprecedented_
_Unusual virus strains cause flu outbreak in China_

The Chinese chicken industry was almost wiped out in 2018 by the bird flu virus.
You do not need to believe me.

Just Google for viral outbreaks in China. It’s all over the place. It’s everywhere.

Ever since President Donald Trump became President and incorporated Neocon “War Hawks” on his negotiation team, China has been wracked with all sorts of[1] new,[2] novel, and[3] unusually lethal strains of viral agents. All of which cripple the Chinese people, food and livestock.

They have been relentless, and their control of the American media is such that no one notices or cares about their activities.


Swine flu devastated Chinese pork production in 2019.
*History*
Firstly, let it be well understood that this particular virus was patented in the United States. A U.S. Patent For ‘An Attenuated Coronavirus’ Was Filed In 2015 And Granted In 2018. Let that sink in…

Now, let’s begin with some strange “goings on” in Canada in 2019.

In March 2019, in a mysterious event, a shipment of exceptionally virulent viruses from Canada’s NML biological labs ended up in China. Canadian officials say the shipment was part of its efforts to support public-health research worldwide. They claimed that it was just normal procedure. What is unclear is why it was done in secret, and why the Chinese officials lodged a complaint. For certain, if this was just a routine transfer, the Chinese government would have been notified.

Keep in mind that this was during the peak of the Trump trade wars, and at a time when remotely operated drones were spraying swine flu and decimating the Chinese pig population.

Four months later…

In July 2019, a group of Chinese virologists were forcibly dispatched from the Canadian National Microbiology Laboratory (NML). The NML is Canada’s only level-4 facility and one of only a few in North America equipped to handle the world’s deadliest diseases, including Ebola, SARS, Coronavirus, etc.

People have speculated  that there might be a connection between these two events. Perhaps, they wonder, that the Chinese have been stealing the weaponized viral agents. Perhaps, they wonder, that they were caught and then expelled from NWL.

But maybe something _else _was going on.

Perhaps, something else that had to be done in secret and kept away from the Chinese scientists.

Three months later…

On October 18th the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security, in conjunction with the World Economic Forum and the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, brought together “15 leaders of business, government, and public health” to simulate a scenario in which a coronavirus pandemic was ravaging the planet. Major participants were American military leadership, and certain neocon political figures.

The Chinese were _not _invited. This is unusual, as almost all the major viral outbreaks for the last decade occurred inside of China and Africa.

The members took notes, and then returned to their day to day operations…

The very next _day_…

300 US military personnel arrived in Wuhan for the Military World Games on October 19.

The first coronavirus case appeared two weeks later, on November 2.

Keep in mind that the Coronavirus incubation period is 14 days. So, fourteen days later…

The first occurrences in December appeared.

Here is a statement from StatNews (_“DNA sleuths read the coronavirus genome, tracing its origins and looking for dangerous mutations,”_ January 24, 2020). It’s a bit complicated, but read it over, and then I’ll comment:

_“Given what’s known about the pace at which viral genomes mutate, if nCoV [the coronavirus] had been circulating in humans since significantly before the first case was reported on Dec. 8, the 24 genomes [from, presumably, 24 different samples of the virus in 24 people] would differ more. Applying ballpark rates of viral evolution, Rambaut [one of the “experts”] estimates that the Adam (or Eve) virus from which all others are descended first appeared no earlier than Oct. 30, 2019, and no later than Nov. 29.”_

My, my. That’s quite a precise peg: the coronavirus jumped from animals to humans, for the very first time, between October 30 and November 29, 2019.

–No more fake news

They appeared to be of minor concern. The incubation period has not been definitively stated but, once infections began, the spread was surprisingly rapid after the first case was confirmed.

When the outbreak began, the pentagon suddenly began telling it’s soldiers not to use popular Chinese APPs such as TicToc and WeChat…


_Army bans Chinese TikTok app, following Pentagon advice_
_US Army cadets told not to use TikTok in uniform_
_US Army Follows Navy Footsteps, Bans Chinese App TikTok_
_Army & Navy ban use of TikTok app | WSAV-TV_
_Military Warned Against Using TikTok_
_US Navy Bans TikTok From Military Devices | Avast_
Apparently the United States military did not want the rank and file soldiers watching locally made videos inside of China. Was it because they hated lip-synchronization and dancing, or something else? Maybe they didn’t want the troops to see the “on the street” Chinese coping with American germ warfare.




One of the victims at Bergen-Belsen was this young woman, her face still bearing the scars of a terrible beating by the SS guards. The military ALWAYS censors the images of war to prevent the troops from getting “soft” towards the “enemy”.
The initial symptoms were mild, which permitted many people to travel before stronger symptoms were detected.

On December 31, 2019, the World Health Organization (*WHO*) was informed of an outbreak of “pneumonia of unknown cause” detected in Wuhan City, Hubei Province, China – the seventh-largest city in China with 11 million residents.

As of January 26, there are over *2019 cases* of 2019-nCoV confirmed globally, including cases in at least 20 regions in China and nine countries/territories.

The first reported infected individuals, some of whom showed symptoms as early as *December 8*, were discovered to be among stallholders from the Wuhan South China Seafood Market. Subsequently, the wet market was closed on Jan 1.

The virus causing the outbreak was quickly determined to be a *novel coronavirus*.

Worst Case: It’s some bio-engineered frankenvirus, with who-knows what lethality, r-naught, and incubation time.

-Woodpile Report

On January 10, gene sequencing further determined it to be the new Wuhan coronavirus, namely *2019-nCoV*, a betacoronavirus, related to the Middle Eastern Respiratory Syndrome virus (MERS-CoV) and the Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome virus (SARSCoV). However, the mortality and transmissibility of 2019-nCoV are still unknown, and likely to vary from those of the prior referenced coronaviruses.

Local medical authorities have said the true extent of the Wuhan coronavirus is unclear, and the early official figures may have been an underestimation since the mild symptoms and delayed onset meant infections may have been undetected.

All the evidence suggests the Chinese authorities acted effectively as soon as they realized the danger they might be facing.


00:00
00:23
_What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
Medical authorities immediately declared the outbreak, and within a week they had identified the pathogen and also determined and shared the genome sequence with the WHO and other parties, a sufficiently speedy response that earned praise from the WHO and scientists around the world.

*Chinese treated this seriously.*
Remembering the SARS troubles, they did much more.

In most large centers in the country, all sports venues, theaters, museums, tourist attractions, all locations that attract crowds, have been closed, as have all schools. All group tours have been canceled. Not only the city of Wuhan but virtually the entire province of Hubei has been locked down, with all trains, aircraft, buses, subways, ferries, grounded and all major highways and toll booths closed.

Thousands of flights and train trips have been canceled until further notice. Some cities like Shanghai and Beijing are conducting temperature tests on all roadways leading into the cities. In addition, Wuhan is building (in five days) a portable hospital of 25,000 square meters to deal with the infected patients. As well, Wuhan has asked citizens to neither leave nor enter the city without a compelling reason, and all are wearing face masks.

Additionally, the following unique measures are being taken throughout China. This is common in the far North as well as the remote South;


Small towns and villages are blocking the roads and not allowing anyone in or out. This is being enforced by the local militia.
In cities, the police are walking up and down the streets with bullhorns telling everyone to stay inside and not to leave their homes.
A tent hospital has been constructed in Wuhan to handle the cases.
A full “regular” hospital is being constructed (in ten days) to handle the problem.
A secondary hospital will be built after the construction of the first one is completed.
The military, police, fire, and hospital staff all over China are on full alert. Many are working without sleep and rest.
After the initial fireworks, everything turned eerily quiet. No one is going outside, no one is traveling, and no one is visiting friends.
All major transport hubs are on lock down and temperature screening by CDC attire is the norm.


The scale of the challenge of implementing such a blockade is immense, comparable to closing down all transport links for a city five times the size of Toronto or Chicago, two days before Christmas. These decisions are unprecedented but testify to the determination of the authorities to limit the spread and damage of this new pathogen.

CHINA’S HANDLING OF THE NOVELLE CORONA VIRUS INFECTION
Below are comments from Robin Daverman , a American Doctor, expressed in Quora.

Dude, the Chinese government has been exceptionally good in dealing with this virus. You can NOT deliver what the Chinese government has delivered so far, unless you are the mythical Santa Claus.

During the Western African Ebola virus epidemic in 2014, the CDC rushed in to try to find the virus. It took them 2 months from getting the 1st patient sample to identifying the complete genomic sequence, and then another 6 weeks to publish it.

This is Top Urgency, with a virus that has a 90% case fatality rate.

The 2009 Swine Flu in the US, which ended up infecting 55 million Americans and killed 11,000 of them, the first cases started to appear in late March, the CDC identified it on April 17, and the identification kits were not generally available until mid-May. And that was 250 people working 100+ hour a week!

*CNY 2020 devistation!*
They not only address the gravity of the situation but also the seriousness of consideration for the public health, unfortunate and difficult decisions since the holiday is being destroyed for hundreds of millions of people. Most public entertainment has been canceled, as have tours, and many weddings as well.

The damage to the economy during this most festive of all periods will also be enormous.

Hong Kong will suffer severely in addition to all its other troubles since visits from Mainland Chinese typically support much of its retail economy during this period.

As an aside, I can confirm that no one is going out. Everyone is staying inside. Avoiding others, and all celebrations are either cancelled or muted. It’s really sad.

The Chinese New Year is the most important festival for Chinese. Saturday, January 25, is the first day of the Lunar New Year, a festive period that typically sees the largest mass movement of people on the planet as Chinese flock back to their hometowns to be with relatives. No health authority has ever tackled the challenge currently faced by China, as the country grapples with a new coronavirus just as hundreds of millions prepare to travel.


00:00
00:32
_What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
And of course, the Western media had a field day of _schadenfreude_. CNN published a report – a bit too gleefully, I thought – on the potential damage to China’s economy:

“China’s economy is slumping and the country is still suffering the effects of the trade war with America. An outbreak of a new and deadly virus is the last thing it needs.

The Wuhan coronavirus has already roiled Chinese markets and thrown plans for the upcoming Lunar New Year holiday into chaos for millions of people. The world’s second-biggest economy grew at its slowest pace in nearly three decades last year as it contended with rising debt, cooling domestic demand and US tariffs, many of which remain in place despite a recent truce.

Beijing is worried about unemployment, too, and has announced a wave of stimulus measures in recent weeks aimed at preventing mass layoffs. . .

The Wuhan coronavirus outbreak could spark widespread fear and spur people to hunker down and avoid going outside. That kind of behavior would deal a huge blow to the service sector, which now accounts for about 52% of the Chinese economy.” [And so on… .]

American media… (shrug)… What can you say?

Meanwhile, in China…

From Asia Times https://lnkd.in/gErEzCe

“the speed of the Chinese scientific response has been breathtaking – and obviously not fully appreciated in an environment of Total Info War. Compare the Chinese performance with the American CDC, arguably the top infectious disease research agency in the world, with an $11 billion annual budget and 11,000 employees.

During the swine flu in the US in 2009 – 55 million infected Americans, 11,000 killed – the CDC took over a month and a half to come up with identification kits.

The Chinese took only 1 week from the first patient sample to complete, vital identification and sequencing of coronavirus. Right away, they went for publication and deposit in the genomics library for immediate access by the whole planet. Based on this sequence, Chinese biotech companies produced validated essays within a week – also a first.”

*Point of origin.*
The Western media have already staked out their claim to the fundamentals, all media sources claiming the virus was transferred to humans from animals or seafood. None of which has been confirmed as happening.

So you can pretty much ignore the older articles like this one…


China virus outbreak connected with single seafood market not spreading elsewhere: World Health Organization.
The initial reports were dangerously wrong.

It did not originate from a seafood market. Ignore the American mainstream media. They lie, and do so obviously.


Wuhan seafood market may not be source of novel virus spreading globally
The media have added fuel to the fire by claiming the virus emerged from “illegally traded wildlife” in a market _“where offerings reportedly include wild animals that can carry viruses dangerous to humans”_, and that this virus _“jumped into the human population from an infected animal”._

*Those reports are also nonsense.*

Bio-engineers have confirmed that trans-species “jumping” and mutation of this virus is pretty much impossible.

According to the reports, there would be three kinds of species that would have to be involved. An African cobra, a rare South Pacific bat, and some kind of sea-creature.

*Three (3x) species were involved.*

We know that 96% of the genome resembles a rare South African bat. We know that “other” DNA from a secondary species is involved, this has tentatively been presupposed to be a cobra. We also know that it somehow mutated to be able to exist within fish or some other kind of sea creature.

Testing at the supposed point of “ground zero” showed high concentrations of this virus within the separate fish tanks throughout the area.So, not only are three species involved, but “somehow” the virus was able to “jump” out of one fish tank and enter others.

And not a snake, something rarer…

The pangolin, a scaly mammalian anteater, is the latest animal to be identified as an intermediate host of the novel coronavirus that has sickened more than 31,000 people worldwide.

According to local media reports, an analysis of genome sequences of viruses isolated from pangolins were a 99% match with those of 2019-nCoV, as the coronavirus behind the epidemic is known. Pangolins are a trafficked, critically endangered species whose scales are believed by some to have medicinal properties.
Scientists at the South China Agricultural University in Guangzhou, Guangdong province in southern China, *reported findings* Friday from research conducted jointly with the People’s Liberation Army Academy of Military Science in Beijing and the research department of the Guangdong Zoo.

“This has major significance for the prevention and control of the novel coronavirus,” South China Agricultural said in a statement, though it did not elaborate on the research.
While there is general consensus among scientists that the new strain of coronavirus spread from bats to another host before making the jump to humans, previous research pointing to *snakes *as the culprit has been disputed.

– Pangolins Latest Animal Identified as Intermediate Coronavirus Host

Trans-species migration is very rare, but unheard of to involve three species. Especially ones as diverse as the ones being considered.


Bat
Pangolin
Fish
Then it was discovered that the genome contained “HIV insertions”. Thus they discovered that not only is this virus stealthy, contagious and lethal, but it also shuts down the immune systems of the infected person. WTF?


_Coronavirus Contains “HIV” Insertions_
_Coronavirus: “HIV Insertions” of artificially created …_
_ZeroHedge BANNED From Twitter After Posting Findings of …_
_CORONAVIRUS BIOWEAPON UPDATE: Unique HIV-1 …_
_virology – Does 2019-nCov really has 4 HIV insertions …_
_“We found 4 insertions in the spike glycoprotein (S) which are unique to the 2019-nCoV and are not present in other coronaviruses,” the report’s Abstract section states. _

_“Importantly, amino acid residues in all the 4 inserts have identity or similarity to those in the HIV-1 gp120 or HIV-1 Gag.”_

– _Scientist Explains New Study Revealing Coronavirus May …_

These insertions are not random. Their functions, all four of them, are to make the coronavirus very lethal. (Read about it HERE.) Leading world experts in bio-warfare to conclude that this was an engineering pathogen.

*It was a bio-engineered, bio-weapon that is intended for mass casualties on a grand scale.*


Research Scientist Presents Critical Insights Into Wuhan Coronavirus
Initially, Chinese officials stated that the virus appears to have originated at a seafood market in Wuhan, though the actual origin has not been determined nor stated by the authorities. This is still an open question primarily because viruses seldom jump species barriers without human assistance.

*The odds of this being a natural viral agent is infinitesimally small.*

After investigation, the subsequent cases of the illness had zero association with that particular market.

A virus outbreak in the city of Wuhan immediately prior to the Chinese New Year migration could potentially have dramatic social and economic repercussions. Wuhan, with a population of about 12 million, is a major transport hub in Central China, particularly for the high-speed train network, and with more than 60 air routes with direct flights to most of the world’s major cities, as well as more than 100 internal flights to major Chinese cities.

*The odds of an accidental release of a bio-weapon inside one of China’s largest cities is infinitesimally small.*

When we add this to the Spring Festival travel rush during which many hundreds of millions of people travel across the country to be with their families, the potential consequences for the entire country are far-reaching.

*The odds of this event occurring naturally during the CNY eve is infinitesimally small.*

*Comparison with SARS*
This is a novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV), an entirely new strain related to the MERS (MERS-CoV) and the SARS (SARS-CoV) viruses, though early evidence suggested that it was not dangerous.

SARS was proven to be caused by a strain of the coronavirus, a large family of mostly harmless viruses also responsible for the common cold, but SARS exhibited characteristics never before observed in any animal or human virus, did not by any means fully match the animal viruses mentioned above, and contained genetic material that still remains unidentified – similar to this new coronavirus in 2019.

Virologist Dr. Alan Cantwell wrote at the time that “the mysterious SARS virus is a new virus never before seen by virologists.

This is an entirely new illness with devastating effects on the immune system, and there is no known treatment.”

*Military Weaponization of the Virus by America*
Dr. Cantwell also noted that the genetic engineering of coronaviruses has been occurring in both medical and military labs for decades.

He wrote that when he searched in PubMed for the phrase “coronavirus genetic engineering”, he was referred to 107 scientific experiments dating back to 1987. To quote Dr. Cantwell:

_“I quickly confirmed scientists have been genetically engineering animal and human coronaviruses to make disease-producing mutant and recombinant viruses for over a decade. _

_No wonder WHO scientists identified the SARS/coronavirus so quickly. Never emphasised by medical news writers is the fact that for over forty years scientists have been “jumping species” with all sorts of animal and human viruses and creating chimera viruses (viruses composed from viruses of two different species). _

_This unsupervised research produces dangerous man-made viruses, many of which have potential as bioweapons. _

_Certainly SARS has the hallmarks of a bioweapon. After all, aren’t new biological warfare agents designed to produce a new disease with a new infectious agent? As in prior military experiments, all it might take … to spread SARS is an aerosol can . . .”_

Almost immediately upon receiving the genome sequence, several Russian scientists suggested a link between SARS and biowarfare.




No trust in America. But China is considered the most trustworthy nation.
*Sergei Kolesnikov*, a member of the Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, said the propagation of the SARS virus might well have been caused by leaking a combat virus grown in bacteriological weapons labs. According to a number of news reports, Kolesnikov claimed that the virus of atypical pneumonia (SARS) was a synthesis of two viruses (of measles and infectious parotiditis or mumps), the natural compound of which was impossible, that this mix could never appear in nature, stating, “This can be done only in a laboratory.”

And *Nikolai Filatov*, the head of Moscow’s epidemiological services, was quoted in the Gazeta daily as stating he believed SARS was man-made because “there is no vaccine for this virus, its make-up is unclear, it has not been very widespread and the population is not immune to it.”

“…there is no vaccine for this virus, its make-up is unclear, it has not been very widespread and the population is not immune to it.”

– *Nikolai Filatov*, the head of Moscow’s epidemiological services

*Russian and Chinese biochemists believe that this virus is man-made.*
It wasn’t widely reported, but it seems the final conclusion of the Chinese biochemists was the same, that the SARS virus was man-made.

This conclusion wasn’t a secret, but neither was it promoted to the international media since they would simply have used the claim to heap scorn on China, dismissing this as a paranoid conspiracy theory.


00:00
00:17
_What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
The Western media totally ignored this aspect, except for ABC news who reported that the SARS “Mystery Virus” was possibly “a Chinese bio-weapon that accidentally escaped the laboratory”.

Nice of ABC to notice, but their story, if true, would be the first example of a nation creating and releasing a race-specific biological weapon designed to attack exclusively itself.

*Virus is tailored to attack Asians*
Notable is that while SARS spread to about 40 countries, the infections in most countries were few and deaths almost zero, and it was exclusively (or almost exclusively) Chinese who were infected, those in Hong Kong most seriously, with Mainland China suffering little by comparison.

_The Corona virus is a virus that, for whatever reason, East Asians are susceptible to but other races are not, just like SARS. None of our people are going to succumb to this condition. The MSM’s constant hyping is just a way of making people panic, because people are more susceptible to being indoctrinated when they panic. By not reporting the race of those who have caught this disease in Europe, unnecessary panic is being fomented among Europeans…so that they can be more easily inculcated with the message than “race differences don’t exist, because race is a social construct.” _

–vDare

The SARS virus apparently much preferred Chinese to Caucasians, though it did attack Vietnamese health care workers (who may be similar to Chinese in their susceptibility).


*Outbreak*_ (_*1995*_) A dangerous airborne virus threatens civilization in this tense thriller. After an African monkey carrying a lethal virus is smuggled into the U.S., an outbreak occurs in a California town. To control the spread of the disease, a team of doctors is brought in that includes a contagious disease expert (Dustin Hoffman)._
This appears to be precisely the case with this new virus, in that all the infected persons are Chinese. News reports speak of infections appearing in Thailand or the US, but those (at least to date of writing) were all Chinese who had been to Wuhan. There have been no cases so far of infected Caucasians.

As with SARS, this new virus appears to be tightly-focused and race-specific to Chinese.

*American bioscientists caught by the police inside of China doing illegal acts.*
We might in other circumstances pass this off as an unfortunate coincidence but for some major circumstantial events that serve to alter our focus.

One of these is the history of American universities and NGOs having come into China in recent years to conduct biological experiments that were so illegal as to leave the Chinese authorities enraged.

This was particularly true when it became known that Harvard University had surreptitiously proceeded with experiments in China. Experiments that had been forbidden by the authorities years earlier. And where they collected many hundreds of thousands of Chinese DNA samples and then left the country.

The Chinese were furious to learn that Americans were collecting Chinese DNA.

The government intervened and prohibited the further export of any of the data. The conclusion at the time was that the ‘research’ had been commissioned by the US military with the DNA samples destined for race-specific bio-weapons research.

So the American military was collecting Chinese DNA to develop bio-weapons.

*Trademarks and indicators*
In a thesis on Biological Weapons, *Leonard Horowitz* and *Zygmunt Dembek* stated that one clear sign of a genetically-engineered bio-warfare agent was a disease caused by an uncommon (unusual, rare, or unique) agent, with lack of an epidemiological explanation. I.e. no clear idea of the source.

They also mentioned an “unusual manifestation and/or geographic distribution”, of which race-specificity would be one.

Recent disease outbreaks that would seem to possibly qualify as potential bio-warfare agents are AIDS, SARS, MERS, Bird Flu, Swine Flu, Hantavirus, Lyme Disease, West Nile Virus, Ebola, Polio (Syria), Foot and Mouth Disease, the Gulf War Syndrome and ZIKA.


*Outbreak*_ (_*1995*_) A dangerous airborne virus threatens civilization in this tense thriller. After an African monkey carrying a lethal virus is smuggled into the U.S., an outbreak occurs in a California town. To control the spread of the disease, a team of doctors is brought in that includes a contagious disease expert (Dustin Hoffman)._
In fact, thousands of prominent scientists, physicians, virologists and epidemiologists on many continents have concurred that all these viruses were lab-created and their release deliberate. The recent swine flu epidemic in China has the hallmarks as well, with circumstantial evidence of the outbreak raising only questions.

*Curious questions…*
There was another curiosity in this case, in that additionally to the usual criticisms of China being inactive or secretive, several US media replicated accusations from “a senior US State Department official” claiming Washington was “still concerned” about transparency in the Chinese government on the Wuhan coronavirus.

_This virus has a long incubation time, and the symptoms appear to be of no concern. Then it strikes suddenly with lethal affect._

Other articles claimed the US CDC was “concerned that Chinese health officials have still not released basic epidemiological data about the Wuhan coronavirus outbreak, making it more difficult to contain the outbreak.”

There is no substantial reason that officials at any level of the US State Department should concern themselves with a virus outbreak in a foreign country.

Their criticisms were surprisingly detailed, demanding specifics on the number of infections directly from contact with the Wuhan market, the number of person-to-person infections, the precise incubation period from exposure to the onset of symptoms, the point at which persons become contagious.

The questions were presented in benevolent terms of helping the Chinese medical authorities deal with the virus, though it was already self-evident China had no need to be lectured on such basics. I must say my sense from reading the articles in question was that the Americans were fishing for something unstated, very possibly the crucial details of their handiwork.

*I must say my sense from reading the articles in question was that the Americans were fishing for something unstated, very possibly the crucial details of their handiwork.*

As of the date of writing, details are still too scarce to form definitive conclusions but, in every such case, once the smoke clears there are many unanswered questions that challenge the official Western narrative, but it’s old news and the media have already staked out their ground so the matter dies in the Western public mind, but not in China.

Yet, why all this United States propaganda promotion?

As the coronavirus outbreak has come to dominate headlines in recent weeks, several media outlets have promoted claims that the reported epicenter of the outbreak in Wuhan, China was also the site of laboratories allegedly linked to a Chinese government biowarfare program.

However, upon further examination of the sourcing for this serious claim, these supposed links between the outbreak and an alleged Chinese bioweapons program have come from two highly dubious sources.

For instance, the first outlet to report on this claim was Radio Free Asia, the U.S.-government funded media outlet targeting Asian audiences that used to be run covertly by the CIA and named by the New York Times as a key part in the agency’s “worldwide propaganda network.”

Though it is no longer run directly by the CIA, it is now managed by the government-funded Broadcasting Board of Governors (BBG), which answers directly to Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, who was CIA director immediately prior to his current post at the head of the State Department. (How dubious, coincidence ??? – my view)

-LinkedIN Anonymous

*The Argument*
Given the multiple and serious woes that China has suffered from during 2019, it comes as no surprise that the Western powers would continue to suppress China in an effort to regain global dominance.


HK “pro democracy” riots fully funded and instigated by the NED / CIA.
Swine Flu decimated the vast bulk of the Chinese pork industry.
Bird Flu decimated huge numbers of the Chinese chicken industry.
NED support and training of Uyghur Muslim extremists.
If there’s one last hit to the economy that China doesn’t need right now, it’s a global pandemic that ‘supposedly’ originated in Wuhan.

Wuhan is the capital of Central China’s Hubei province (see map below with the red marker identifying Wuhan). For those of you who are unaware, Wuhan is located right in the center of China’s highly productive southeast region—the economic powerhouse of the nation.



This strategic location is an ideal location to launch a biological attack because of the easily engineered vectors of disease dissemination. After all, isn’t that a staple of Hollywood Science Fiction movies like 12 Monkeys (1995)?


The idea of paralyzing China’s economic and financial sectors is, after all, a primary goal of this essentially Anglo-American black operation.

_Long Incubation Phase_

The main concern for nCoV-2019 is relatively extended incubation phase of the virus, which can last from 5 to 14 days, during which a person is contagious. Moreover, there is already evidence of clinically silent cases (no symptoms), which will make prevention even more challenging.

In any case, full-scale quarantine to cope with Wuhan crisis seems to be a legitimate measure, supported both domestically and in the international community.

In light of the[1] US-staged Hong Kong protests,[2] U.S. tariff regime against China,[3] threat of economic sanctions against nations working with Huawei,[4] CIA-inflamed Xinjiang conflict involving the Muslim Uyghurs,[5] provocative sailing of US Navy warships through the Taiwan Strait,[6] transparent political prosecution of Huawei’s CFO, and the[7] ravaging of China’s pig farms by a bioengineered virus, etc., the Chinese government has been under withering attack since 2018.

When so many debilitating assaults are _suspiciously _happening at once, what can China do?

*SARS conspiracy theory*
The original SARS pandemic that took place in China after the turn of the millennium was also well-known in bio-medical circles as a naked act of biowarfare.

Like this year’s coronavirus bio-attack in Wuhan, the bioengineered SARS outbreak also involved a highly _coordinated _campaign of propaganda and disinformation.

However, the administration of Xi Jinping is much too concerned about the panic that would inevitably result if the populace was informed of a full-blown bioweapon attack.

The precipitating chaos would simply overwhelm the government in Beijing which is already on serious overload because of the seemingly endless interference by the Anglo-American Axis.

The SARS outbreak that occurred from 2002 to 2003 has already shown that China is not willing to release the hard scientific evidence that proves the existence a bioengineered coronavirus. This favors the antagonists.

The following excerpt from Wikipedia explains some of the background of SARS—the _Severe acute respiratory syndrome_ epidemic that took place primarily in mainland China and Hong Kong, but also in Canada and other countries.




SARS Conspiracy theory.
Excerpt from SARS conspiracy theory

*Wuhan Coronavirus of 2020*
The rapidly spreading Wuhan coronavirus, also known as Novel coronavirus, that was first reported in 2019 has all the hallmarks of yet another bioengineered virus in a U.S. Military laboratory.

What follows is a short description form Wikipedia of this Novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV).




Wikipedia on this Novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV)
Time will tell whether this deadly coronavirus was released into the Chinese population with the intent to kill and sicken, scare and intimidate. We really do not know what the actual purpose was.

However, given the lethal nature of this viral agent, the history associated with the American bio-weapons engineering, and public statements made by American neocon leaders, can can pretty much guess the intention;

Complete and utter devastation of the Chinese population and the collapse of the Chinese government.

The intimidation phase of such an ongoing black operation is certainly aimed at the government in Beijing which refuses to be coerced and threatened by the Trump administration.

_This virus has a long incubation time, and the symptoms appear to be of no concern. Then it strikes suddenly with lethal affect._

Because the highly disruptive, Western-backed Hong Kong protests have yet to yield the result desired by the U.S. State Department, it was only a matter of time before the C.I.A. implemented Plan B…

…or is this Plan C?

…or D?

*Why China?*
The $64,000 question here is: _Why is China always the epicenter for so many strains and variations of coronaviruses, influenzas, pneumonia viruses and other highly contagious infection agents that strike the major _commercial _centers on southeastern mainland._

What’s particularly suspicious about all of these outbreaks in China is that they are each described by the _Mainstream Media_ as quite dangerous to human health. The mortality rate in the beginning of these eventual pandemics is especially high, as if by purposeful design of the bioengineers.

In this way, the whole world is eventually drawn into a pandemic melodrama that’s certainly designed to fear-monger.

Hence, more of these endless distractions serve the specific purpose of taking the attention away from real problems caused by governments everywhere. But it’s the numerous criminal conspiracies at work and shocking scandals that the elites seek to cover up by any means possible.

There are relatively few military bioweaponry labs in the world that have the capability to create such a fatal and infectious virus.

Thus, when the truth is confirmed about the Wuhan flu, there will be only a few culprits who are behind these assaults against the Chinese people. In reality, should this Wuhan coronavirus outbreak become a full-blown epidemic in China it could represent an attempt to commit genocide.

Likewise, if it becomes a bona fide pandemic, it could ultimately be labeled a crime against humanity.

“It’s really quite easy for any of the numerous U.S. military bioweapon labs to bioengineer a deadly super-virus and then release it in a city as large as Wuhan, China.

Acts of bioterrorism like this are carried out all the time. As a matter of historical fact, the Spanish flu pandemic of 1918 actually originated at Fort Riley, Kansas where soldiers reported to the Army’s largest training facility during World War I.

The soldiers who were [DELIBERATELY] infected with the H1N1 influenza virus then served as countless vectors of dissemination for the pandemic that ultimately killed as many as 100 million people worldwide. That single US-executed biowarfare operation against humanity was arguably the deadliest depopulation event in human history.”

(See: Spanish Flu of 1918 Was Really a Bioterror Attack on Humanity)

*THE DARK SIDE*
This is from UNZ, a great website, worthy of visiting.


Since the 20th century, the West has been and continues to be the most avid users of bioweapons. The United States is the biggest user of biochemical weapons in history, including in Cuba; Iraq, Syria and Iran (by proxy); Serbia, Japan, Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia, and America has eagerly used them on its own people, apparently more often than we care to admit.
In the 1940s the United States purposely infected thousands of Guatemala, natives with syphilis and gonorrhea, to test these human guinea pigs with antibiotics. Of course, these suffering souls were sexually active for the rest of their lives and unwittingly infected everybody they came in contact with, including spouses.
At Tuskegee, hundreds of American blacks were allowed to carry syphilis from the 1930s to the 1970s, to act as human petri dishes. This was to track the progress of the disease and observe the eventual macabre deaths that this bacteria is wont to inflict on its victims, in its final stages: insanity, nervous disorders, liver and heart disease.
The United States has a long, illustrious history of using bioterrorism around the world. Cuba has been a favorite target  and has seen hundreds of thousands of its people infected with Dengue fever as well as its entire swine herd wiped out by swine fever.
T he United States of America holds the exclusive patent on the Ebola virus: US patent number 20120251502, is owned by the American government. Ebola has been Uncle Sam’s bioweapon plaything since 1976,  when it was discovered in Zaire and shipped 3,500km by America’s bio-warfare lab at Fort Detrick, Maryland, then to West Africa for cultivation and development (via the UK’s bio-warfare labs in Porton Down and with the help of the World “Health” Organization), specifically, to Liberia, Guinea and Sierra Leone, the current epicenters of the Ebola epidemic on the Great Continent.
*The 2014 Ebola outbreak came as a result of another rogue US Military operation *in austral Africa from which the Soros/Gates-funded Kenema bioweapons lab in Sierra Leone was involved.
*The US has a long history of biowarfare against China*. The Report of the International Scientific Commission for the Investigation of Facts Concerning Bacteriological Warfare in Korea and China (ISC report) validated claims by North Korea and China that the US had launched bacteriological warfare (biological warfare, BW) attacks against both troops and civilian targets in those two countries over a period of months in 1952. This 667 page truth commission report has the dubious distinction of being the most vilified written document of the 20th Century. The report’s release in September 1952 brought a withering international attack. It was roundly denounced by American and British politicians of the highest rank, ridiculed by four star generals, accused of fraud by celebrated pundits, misquoted by notable scientists, and scorned by a compliant Western press. In subsequent decades, volumes placed in American university library collections were quietly and permanently removed from circulation. When the rare copy came up for auction, it was discretely purchased and disappeared from public view.
*In March 2019, in a mysterious event, a shipment of exceptionally virulent viruses from Canada’s NML biological labs **ended up in China*. Canadian officials say the shipment was part of its efforts to support public-health research worldwide. They claimed that it was just normal procedure. What is unclear is why it was done in secret, and why the Chinese officials lodged a complaint. For certain, if this was just a routine transfer, the Chinese government would have been notified. In July 2019, a group of Chinese virologists were forcibly dispatched from the Canadian National Microbiology Laboratory (NML). The NML is Canada’s only level-4 facility and one of only a few in North America equipped to handle the world’s deadliest diseases, including Ebola, SARS, Coronavirus, etc.
*On October 18th, 2019, the **Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security**, in conjunction with the World Economic Forum assembled “15 leaders of business, government, and public health” to simulate a scenario in which a coronavirus pandemic was ravaging the planet*. Major participants were American military leadership, and certain neocon political figures. The Chinese were not invited. The members took notes, and then returned to their day to day operations.
*In Simulation Run 3 Months Ago,* the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation Predicted Up To 65 Million Deaths Via Coronavirus.
*300 US military personnel arrived in Wuhan for the Military World Games* on October 19. The first coronavirus case appeared two weeks later, on November 2. Coronavirus incubation period is 14 days.
*Two months later a very similar coronavirus pandemic hit China at Wuhan, a major transport hub* in Central China and for the high-speed train network, and with 60 air routes with direct flights to most of the world’s major cities, as well as more than 100 internal flights to major Chinese cities right at the Spring Festival travel rush when hundreds of millions of people travel across the country to be with their families.
*The Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) is an entirely new strain* related to the MERS (MERS-CoV) and the SARS (SARS-CoV) viruses, though early evidence suggested that it was not dangerous. SARS was proven to be caused by a strain of the coronavirus, a large family of mostly harmless viruses also responsible for the common cold, but
*SARS exhibited characteristics never before observed in any animal or human virus*, did not by any means fully match the animal viruses mentioned above, and contained genetic material that still remains unidentified – similar to this new coronavirus in 2019.
*SARS had the hallmarks of a bioweapon*. After all, aren’t new biological warfare agents designed to produce a new disease with a new infectious agent? As in prior military experiments, all it might take … to spread SARS is an aerosol can . . .” Several Russian scientists suggested a link between SARS and biowarfare. Sergei Kolesnikov, a member of the Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, said the propagation of the SARS virus might well have been caused by leaking a combat virus grown in bacteriological weapons labs. According to a number of news reports, Kolesnikov claimed that the virus of atypical pneumonia (SARS) was a synthesis of two viruses (of measles and infectious parotiditis or mumps), the natural compound of which was impossible, that this mix could never appear in nature, stating, “This can be done only in a laboratory.” And Nikolai Filatov, the head of Moscow’s epidemiological services, was quoted in the Gazeta daily as stating he believed SARS was man-made because “there is no vaccine for this virus, its make-up is unclear, it has not been very widespread and the population is not immune to it.”
*Virologist Dr. Alan Cantwell **wrote** at the time *that “the mysterious SARS virus is a new virus never before seen by virologists, “This is an entirely new illness with devastating effects on the immune system, and there is no known treatment.” Dr. Cantwell noted that the genetic engineering of coronaviruses has been occurring in both medical and military labs for decades. When he searched in PubMed for the phrase “coronavirus genetic engineering”, he was referred to 107 scientific experiments dating back to 1987. To quote Dr. Cantwell: “I quickly confirmed scientists have been genetically engineering animal and human coronaviruses to make disease-producing mutant and recombinant viruses for over a decade.”
*The virus outbreak coincides with the trade war on China*.
*The virus outbreak coincides with the HK “pro democracy” riots* fully funded and instigated by the NED / CIA.
*The virus outbreak occurred just after Swine Flu decimated the Chinese pork industry*.
*The virus outbreak occurred just after Bird Flu decimated the Chinese chicken industry*.
*The virus outbreak occurred just before NED support and training of Uyghur Muslim* extremists.
*This month, CNN published a gleeful (and untrue) report,* “China’s economy is slumping and the country is still suffering the effects of the trade war with America. An outbreak of a new and deadly virus is the last thing it needs.”
*What will America do next?*

Nuclear plant meltdown?
Mysterious deaths in the Chinese leadership ranks.
Armed fighting in Taiwan?
Collapse of a dam?
Sinking of cargo ships?
Mysterious disappearance of a passenger plane or ship?
Do not be under the mistaken assumption that America will stop, or that China will continue to accept this status quo. It can only proceed so long before all fucking Hell breaks loose.

I’ve said this over and over … please listen for once.

Americans have no FUCKING idea how bad things can get. Do not believe that fighting for “_Oligarch ruled global democracy_” is worth the ultimate “push back”.

*Contrary Opinions*
I do not have all the answers. All I did was sleuth though public, but forgotten articles, and stung things together into a thesis. There are other opinions, of course.

*[1] It’s natural, but the bad timing is coincidental.*

Of course, this theory omits a number of “elephants in the room”.

[1] These markets date back 5000 years. Why would there be an out break now? Why not during the time of King Nebuchadnezzar?

[2] If it is natural, then why would the United States patent it?

[3] Why are all these viral outbreaks against Chinese people and livestock? Why nothing else? Why no dogs and cats, donkeys and horses and birds? Why so darn _selective_?

[4] Why Wuhan; the geographic nexus of the Han race? Why not Guangzhou which is bigger, has more such markets, and has a year-round environment that is conducive to viral growth?

[5] Species jumping is rare. Tri-species jumping is unheard of, and the HIV inserts are not a natural occurrence.

To accept this narrative, you must also accept that the world is filled with coincidences that should not be explained.

Additionally, it’s not “so bad” or “so dangerous”. Here’s a chart that I found on a conservative web site called MoA;




The Wuhan virus is not that dangerous. It’s all just a lot of hype.
To agree with this assessment then you must accept the idea that the Chinese government are idiots and over-reacting.

*[2] It’s a biological weapon, but it’s China’s fault. They stole it from the USA and accidentally released it.*

This narrative accepts the idea that the virus is man-made. However, it argues that the Chinese are not smart enough to develop weapons on their own, and are too inept to handle them.

The Chinese are the most merit-driven people on the world. This is true whether they are in school or working in a company. This narrative is something that does not fit with any Chinese that I know about. It’s like that narrative the Trump hired low-class strippers and asked them to pee on a hotel bed. You might not like Trump, but this does not fit his personality.

*[3] It’s a biological weapon, but it’s China’s fault. They had a biological weapons lab in the middle of one of the largest centrally located Chinese cities and it somehow escaped.*

The facility in Wuhan is NOT a military or development facility. It is a civilian diagnostic facility.

The difference between a military development facility and a public diagnostic facility is stark. It is the difference from a factory that makes automobiles, and a local automotive service center.

_“One of the goals was to build a BSL-4 laboratory that meets the national and international standards for diagnosing, researching, and developing antiviral drugs and vaccines while additionally preserving highly pathogenic BSL-4 agents for future scientific research.” _

It is a diagnostic facility. It is used to develop antiviral drugs. Read for yourself.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6478205/

Civilian viral research facilities are registered with the UN. Here is a List of BSL-4 Facilities.

https://www.liquisearch.com/biosafety_level/list_of_bsl-4_facilities

Military viral research facilities are secret. While in the United States there _MIGHT_ be some shared use facilities, I remain very skeptical about that concept. Knowing what I know about severely classified programs, it’s just not going to happen.

There is a fundamental difference between top-secret military warfare development, and civilian diagnostic facilities.

Military facilities do not need to be registered with any agency. Certainly, unless specified by treaty, military development complexes are not identified as they operate outside the public domain. You will notice that no North Korean labs or facilities are listed, nor are any Chinese military facilities.

If the Chinese were developing a militarized viral agent, they would not use a monitored diagnostic facility. They would use a classified military base, and they would not advertise it’s location. It would be in one or more of these facilities…

https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/army-fac.htm

What most people do not understand is that most of the “dirty global politics” that this Wuhan event signifies occurs outside the public domain. Like the movie “Men In Black”, the public is kept ignorant intentionally. In America that is why there are Special Access Programs, and branches that are “waived” and “unacknowledged”.

Now, all that being said, the argument against an accidental release from the BSL-4 Wuhan facility is that it is a new viral agent. It’s new. It’s militarized.

It cannot come out of a diagnostic facility.

That’s silly. That’s like asking your local automobile clinic down the street to build you a new car with custom details and new type of engine and custom transmission. Silly.




Comparison between the Wuhan diagnostic facility and an American R&D weapons facility. Note the difference in the number of buildings, the campus size and distance from public roads.
And…

*Editors’ note, January 2020:* Many stories have promoted an unverified theory that the Wuhan lab discussed in this article played a role in the coronavirus outbreak that began in December 2019. _Nature_ knows of no evidence that this is true.

–Inside the Chinese lab poised to study world’s most dangerous pathogens 

*And of course, you have my conclusion…*

*Conclusion*
America is waging biological warfare with China.

This time, it was really, really serious. Far worse than what started World War I, and World War II.

It is being done without an Act of War, and Congressional approval.

Luckily China took immediate steps, but the net-citizens, the world, and the people of Asia are on alert.

This is very, very dangerous, as the moment it is proved, both China and Russia will be forced to retaliate. Their people will not tolerate passive acceptance of a WMD attack on their nation.

It does not matter if it is nuclear, chemical or biological. It will not be permitted to pass without consequence.

For there HAS to be some consequences. If there isn’t any, things will only get worse.

Who ever thought this up was pure evil. It follows the same story-line as the movie “12 Monkeys” where a a bio-weapon was released directly in front of the Christmas holiday in all the major cities of the world.

Not only was the Wuhan coronavirus surreptitiously disseminated to serve as a major distraction from a rapidly collapsing _Global Economic & Financial System_…

…this state-sponsored black operation also represents the worst of predatory capitalism conducted as a means of generating revenue.

It occurred and peaked during the one most important day in the year in China; CNY eve. The odds of this occurrence being natural is rather small.

Look at the dissemination and propagation visually.




Look at the dissemination and propagation visually.
In China, CNY eve is roughly equivalent to a combination of Christmas eve, the fourth of July and Labor day. This is THE most critical time of the year for the Chinese people. It is a time when the “great migration” begins and everyone returns home. And there are many many public and private parties. It’s a time when drunken buddies hug each other splash alcohol all over each other and spend times with everyone. It is a time where everyone is interacting with everyone else.

The odds of this happening is 1 in 365.

Think about that! A release of a bio-weapon when the vast majority of Chinese are traveling and enjoying time together at parties.


00:00
00:23
_What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
Meanwhile, the narrative that this is an escaped bio-weapon is being heavily promoted by the Indian mainstream media (an individual funded by grants by an American institution). As well as some Australian news and opinion pieces (also funded by American interests).

Except, for one thing…

The bio-warfare labs are located in Xinjiang. Not in Wuhan… a city more than twice the size of New York City.

If you want to believe that a bio-warfare development lab is placed in a major city, then I have a bridge to sell you. No nation, especially not one run by merit, will put such a dangerous and lethal development center in the middle of such a large and important city.

Key Points…

American military members apparently unleashed an American patented, and Canadian engineered Biological Weapon in the major city of Wuhan designed to coincide with the yearly CNY mass migration. We know their names, and where they stayed and their actions. ALL Chinese cities are wired with video recording systems pipe-lined to the local police.

Like HK was able to record the Trump Administration cutting deals with separatist radicals, the Chinese have full documented evidence of what occurred.

China is now coping with this situation.

Once the situation settles, China will continue with negotiations with the soviets in Russia. They will conspire on a solution to reduce or to protect Asia from the American “pro democracy” internationalism.

All Americans should take note. Nothing ever goes unpunished.

Lastly, the timing of the deadly virus that ravaged China’s pig farms last year quite predictably triggered a call for the development of a preventative vaccine. What the following news report neglected to state was that the mass slaughter of pigs, in a society that demands LOTS of pork, was cynically planned to manufacture the urgent need for yet another vaccine.


See: China’s Pig Farms Decimated by Virus—Was it bioengineered and spread on purpose?
The bottom line here is that the Wuhan coronavirus is likely a race-targeting bioweapon strategically unleashed throughout China by U.S. military labs

*On a personal note…*
There are various comments sent to me by enraged readers. They do not like what I have written.

I do not post comments I do not approve up. This is my blog and I am God here.

They claim that I am America-bashing and that all that I am saying is an attack on the great American “democracy”. They argue that China is a Communist Dictatorship (it isn’t, it’s a Republic nearly identical to the setup in America in 1776), and that everything I write is a lie.

I am an American expat. I am also a former Navy “brown shoe” and as patriotic as can be. Check out my other SHTF posts. I am a proud gun-toting, Trump loving “deplorable”.

The desire for the United States to maintain it’s grip on the world should not be in question. That is understandable. What should be, however, is how it is being _handled._

You should not try to raise yourself up by pushing others down.

This course that the United States is on is dangerous and fool-hardy. I worry that it will eventually result in a “_push back_” that America, the nation that I love, can never recover from.

I know things that most average Americans do not know. DO NOT PLAY AROUND WITH THE THREAT OF DANGER. It’s foolish.


Be careful in your actions.
When I was in High School I used to hang out with my friends and go to parties in the woods. We called these events “keg parties” and it was an every night affair. However, sometimes people would drink too much and insist on driving.

They were our friends, and buddies that we loved and cared about. But, things being as they were, eventually the sloshed friend would end up behind the wheel.

The others, with no other way to get home would be trapped in this death machine as our drunk buddy drove all over the road and in and off it. We were trapped while the good-meaning but absolutely incapable friend risked all of our lives.

That is what is going on… RIGHT NOW… in the United States.

*Chinese messaging all over Wechat*
The following is a message from the government of China to everyone. Read it. The Chinese government is treating this as a major event similar to that of a war. Read the translation and come to your own conclusions.

The Chinese…

什么叫“一级响应”？

一级响应 是国家在面临战争和重大灾难时的最高应对级别。2003非典都没有启动一级响应；2008年汶川地震死了十多万人也没有启动一级响应。这次浙江、广东率先 启动一级响应、现全国启动了一级响应——这说明事态的严重性远远超出人们最大胆的想象。因此提醒大家千万不能等闲视之。能让武汉封城、北京所有庙会取消、 上海迪斯尼关闭、贺岁电影全部下架、全国戒备百城空港！！疫情一定严重到超乎我们的想象了！请放下盲目自信… 请照顾好自己和家人，对自己和家人朋友负责！好好守在家里，安全度过这场大灾难！

再次普及：这是战争不是儿戏，打赢了，天天都是春节！输了，这就是你最后一个春节！收起你盲目的自信和侥幸心理，也收起你事不关己高高挂起的态度，这场战役没有局外人！呆在家不要外出！保护的是你自己！是对全家人的负责！对一线的医护人员负责！对社会的负责!

The translation…

What is a first response?

The first-order response is the highest level of national response in the *face of war* and major disasters. None of the 2003 SARS initiated a first-order response; Wenchuan earthquake in 2008 killed more than 100,000 people did not start a response level.

This time, Zhejiang and Guangdong took the lead in initiating the first-level response, and now the whole country has launched the first-level response.

This shows that the seriousness of the situation is far beyond peoples boldest imagination.

Therefore, we must not take it lightly.

Can let Wuhan Fengcheng, Beijing all temple fairs canceled, Shanghai Disneyland closed, New Years film all off shelves, *national guard hundred cities airport*!!

The outbreak must be worse than we thought!

Please put down your blind confidence. Please take good care of yourself and your family and be responsible for yourself and your friends.

Stay at home and ride out this disaster safely!

Once again popular: *This is war is not a game*, win, every day is the Spring Festival! Lose, this is your last Spring Festival!

Put away your blind self-confidence and luck, but also put away your attitude that you have nothing to do with yourself, there is no outsider in this battle!

Stay at home and don’t go out!

You’re protecting yourself!

Is responsible for the whole family!

Responsible for the front-line medical staff!

Responsibility to society!

The way that China is treating it differs substantially from the way the American and British mainstream media is reporting it.


_Coronavirus versus flu: Influenza deadlier than Wuhan …_
_Something Far Deadlier Than The Wuhan Virus Lurks Near …_
_Why Flu Outbreaks Have Been the Worst in Nearly a …_
_Wuhan coronavirus less of a threat to Americans than flu …_
_Why this year’s flu season is worse than last year so far_
The American mainstream media is completely out of touch. A nation with a population many times that of the United States locks down everyone inside their homes for three weeks, and this is NOT news? It’s like the flu? Only not as bad?

What.

The.

****?


00:00
01:01
_So the flu is far deadlier than this?_
*Chinese Government releases are curious statement…*
Just now, the Chinese government has sent a message to everyone NOT to TRAVEL during the NEXT holiday sometime in April. That’s four months in the future…

Why?

What do they know?

*Take Aways*



American / Canadian bio-weapon scientists have engineered similar germ-weapons; of the same type, the same class, and the same nearly identical properties.
We know this because they have filed patents on this viral type with the United States patent office.
[1] Canadian bio-weapons scientists were caught “red handed” trying to sneak a similar Cat-4 viral pathogen into China in March 2019. The Chinese government lodged a complaint.
[2] American bio-scientists have also been caught “red handed” collecting Chinese DNA for their biological experiments.
Both events are well documented, and formal complaints by China have been lodged.
The profile, characteristics of this strain are are indicative of a bio-weapon. Especially the stealth nature of contamination, the deceptive nature of transmission, and the sudden and fatal results. All are hallmarks of a militarized biological weapon.
The launch of this sickness occurred at a time and place indicative of a biological attack. The odds of this occurring randomly is small.
Neocon John Bolton attended a high-level discussion with the Gates foundation about the transmission of a biological pathogen two months before this event.
Since 2018 the Chinese at all levels, have been “closed out” of American and “allied” biological weapons research, and pandemic studies.
American military personnel were in Wuhan at the precise moment of the first release of the virus.
Then all military staff were directed NOT to watch Chinese social media applications, videos and photos.
Chinese authorities are acting swiftly and proactively. They are not pointing fingers, or laying accusations.
However, the Chinese government and their military are treating this as a biological _attack_.
American mainstream media is treating this as a harmless flu.
*Other thoughts…*
There are some 100-plus CIA / Pentagon-sponsored clandestine and semi-known laboratories spread throughout the world – laboratories to fabricate and test agents for biological warfare.

A few years ago, one such laboratory was discovered and reported on in Ukraine. They were working on a virus affecting the “Russian Race”. Since there is no homogenous Russian Race – their initial trials supposedly failed. Since the empire never gives up in its evil attempts to dominate the world, we can assume that research on race directed bio-agents continues.

This western, especially American (CIA, Pentagon, NATO) project to develop biochemical weapons to kill people by disease rather than bullets and bombs – it is much cheaper! And less obvious – does exist.

You may draw your own conclusion on whether SARS and the new 2019-nCoV fits that pattern. The timing of the appearance was especially curious. It was first reported on 31 December 2019 in Wuhan – and then expanded into a proportion, so that it interfered with China’s most important holiday, the Lunar New Year. It could, of course, be just coincidence.

One of Washington’s “low-grade” warfare models is destabilizing China (and Russia for that matter) with any means. With the objective of destabilization, China is constantly being harassed and aggressed – see Hong Kong, Taiwan, the Uyghurs in _Xinjiang_, Tibet, the tariff wars – and why not with a contagious virus, a trial for a potential pandemic?

What can be observed and even the west must notice to their chagrin and frustration – is China’s extreme resilience and capacity to adapt and resist – to resist with powerful minds and ingenuity that saves her people. And that without counter-aggression, without even an accusation and never a threat.

_This is China’s way forward: a steady flow of endless creation, avoiding conflict, no dominance, but seeking harmony by building bridges between people and among countries and cultures – creating understanding and wellbeing, towards a multi-polar world. A model for mankind? – If only the west would open its eyes and wake up._

– The Coronavirus Epidemic: Chinese Resilience and Silent, Simple and Steady Resistance – A Model for Mankind 

*Why is America doing this?*
Why America is doing this…


The actual trade imports that China obtains from the United States. One of the often cited misconceptions that many Americans have is that China would collapse if the United States were to stop trading with her. The idea is that "China needs us more than we need them". It’s not true, and it’s not even remotely true. Here, is the actual import data that China imports from the United States. Take a good long hard look at it.

And the American government wants China to be reduced, they are openly announcing their glee that Chinese people are hurting…


Commerce secretary says coronavirus will help bring jobs to North America
Yeah. As if America still had factories that can employ skilled people, as well as still had people that had the ability to manage and supervise factories…

I just do not trust the USA government.


*Update 1*
Coronavirus: The Plot Thickens
From Reports:

Indian researchers have found HIV-derived inserts in the coronavirus genome that compound the infectious potential and greatly bolster the argument this virus was developed as a bioterror weapon. https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...ing-fears-over-artificially-created-bioweapon

This 2016 Worldwide Threat Assessment of the US Intelligence Community lists China as a major potential “terror actor” (p.2) and genome editing (p.9) as a major terror risk. https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/SASC_Unclassified_2016_ATA_SFR_FINAL.pdf

Before jumping to conclusions, let’s assume for argument’s sake that the paper published in India on the makeup and likely evolution of this virus passes peer review. What then? The international community will likely conclude the virus was bio-engineered and will condemn China with major implications for sanctions and global trade/travel.

But consider: it is the agenda of USA to contain the rise of China. Cui bono?

Is it far-fetched that having fingered China as a major terror actor and terror risk that US agents would have created this epidemic in the epicenter of Chinese virology experimentation?

It is easier in this instance to identify the crime than the criminal. Western intel agencies are associated with false flags.

– Coronavirus: The Plot Thickens 

*Update 2*
Apparently, people are actually dying in the streets. WTF?


00:00
00:23
_Do not let the soundtrack fool you. This is serious business._
And this…


Dead in the streets being attended to.
*Update 3*
Americans to the rescue!

The holiday started on CNY eve, and ended just as abruptly when the government ordered everyone to stay inside. Now, on the eve of the first day of work after the holiday we get this message floating around Chinese social media…

重磅利 好！！！ 古利得是一家非常牛逼的美国研究病毒药物的公司，在世界上没有几家，它研究的一些药物是当今世界上没有的。这次中国请来的研究病毒的专家就是这个公司的老 总，钟南山院士亲自去机场迎接接他！因为这个公司的抗病毒药瑞德西韦治好了中国武汉去美国的35岁患者，所以中美已经签订合同购买这个公司抗病毒的瑞德西 韦进口协议！这个抗病毒特效药今天已经到了中国！明天就会用到武汉的病患者身上了！！！重要的是用药以后，一天就可以好转！很快局面就会转好了！那些重病 人都有救了！

Translation…

Big Benefit!!!

Gullit is a very powerful American company that studies viral drugs. There are few in the world, and some of the drugs it studies are not available in the world today.

This time the expert that China invites to study virus is this companys boss, academician Zhong Nanshan goes to airport personally to meet him!

Because the companys antiviral drug Red Seaway cured 35-year-old patients from Wuhan, China to the United States, China and the United States have signed a contract to buy the companys antiviral Red Seaway import agreement!

This anti-virus medicine has arrived in China today! Tomorrow will be used in Wuhans patient body!!!

The important thing is that after you take the medicine, you can get better in a day! It will all turn around soon! The seriously ill are saved!

I do not know if this message is true or not. Typically, the Chinese tend to be very pragmatic, they usually don’t post hoaxes or lies. It can land them in a Chinese gulag if they do.

Imagine that, if true!

An[1] American company, suddenly has the[2] cure, and it’s a miracle cure! It works nearly[3] instantaneous! The world is saved, and it’s the Americans who did it.

Well… we will see.

In the world of politics, and global diplomacy it’s a high stakes game of push, thrust, parry, retreat, fancy foot work, and parry.


The idea that it is isolated to far away China only, and that it’s not so bad as the flu is falling apart.
With the alternative media promoting the idea that this is a bio-weapon stolen by the Chinese and released accidentally …
… and Tictoc and Chinese social media showing men, women, children and complete families, dressed like Americans, dying on the street…
And the American military being forbidden to watch this.
And the very non-confrontational (smiling and nodding) Chinese reaction…
While China and Russia are having meetings…
Perhaps, it’s time for the USA to pull back from this operation.

We will see.

All I do know is that according to the American mainstream news, “China has not accepted help from America”, from the article titled “China has not yet accepted US help with the coronvirus epidemic “. This article is what the White House adviser Robert O’Brien has to say.


*Update 4*
Turns out the news in Update 3 about the medicine was out of Thailand, not the United States. Thailand did the research. The United States just owns the drug that the studies were based upon.

Today 5FEB20, Beijing has released a statement;

著名的*北京中日友好医院曹彬医生团队*在疫情发生后，通过一系列研究在*2月3日凌晨*起对瑞德西韦（Remdesivir）进行了*临床试验证明，结果显示效果良好！——*

*用药以后17个小时，就恢复了96%的肺功能！到2月4日，所有参加临床试验的270名病人的肺部功能都正在恢复！*

Translation;

After the outbreak, the team of Dr. Cao Bin of the famous Beijing Sino-Japanese Friendship Hospital conducted clinical trials on Remdesivir in the early hours of February 3rd through a series of studies, which showed good results! ——

Within 17 hours of the drug, 96% of the lung function was restored! By February 4th, all 270 patients who participated in the clinical trial were recovering their lung function!

The second part of this report reads…

*而且，前天泰国传来的大消息，也佐证了该药物的有效性！*

*12小时好转！48小时就由阳转阴！*

2月2日14:00，泰国副总理阿努廷公布了泰国在当前治疗新型冠状病毒肺炎的进展——使用*艾滋病压制治疗药物及抗流感病毒两大组合疗法*，重新制定出*新式医疗方案*。

*治疗结果显示，在该医院接受该疗法的新冠肺炎病例，在12小时后病情好转，48小时检测结果为阴性。*

来自武汉的患者已经70多岁，到Rajavithi医院的时候，肺部炎症情况已经十分严重，肺部充血，需要借用设备辅助呼吸，并且患者本身有高血压及心脏病等随身疾病史，*综合来看，该患者感染情况属于较为严重一列。*

泰国医疗专家组，通过综合考虑及临床实验等，*通过HIV抗逆转录病毒药物与抗流感药物联合给药的方案*：每天早-晚服用HIV抗逆转录病毒药物，同时每天早-晚服用抗流感病毒奥司他韦Oseltamivir，病人竟然全面退烧！

Translation…

Moreover, the big news from Thailand the day before yesterday also confirmed the effectiveness of the drug!

12 hours to get better! 48 hours from yang to yin!

On February 2nd, at 14:00, Thai Deputy Prime Minister Anutin announced Thailand’s progress in the current treatment of the new coronavirus pneumonia – the use of AIDS-suppressing drugs and anti-flu virus two combination therapies, to re-develop a new medical program.

The results showed that the hospital received the treatment of the new case of coronary pneumonia, after 12 hours of improvement, 48 hours test results were negative.

Patients from Wuhan have been more than 70 years old, to Rajavithi Hospital, the lung inflammation has been very serious, pulmonary congestion, need to borrow equipment to assist breathing, and the patient himself has high blood pressure and heart disease and other carry-on disease history, in general, the patient’s infection is a more serious column.

Thai medical expert group, through comprehensive consideration and clinical trials, through HIV antiretroviral drugs and anti-flu drugs combined drug protocol program: daily morning-night HIV antiretroviral drugs, while taking anti-flu virus oseltamivir early-to-late daily anti-flu virus Oseltamivir, patients should be completely descarbexed!

The third part…

更可喜的是，*美国方已经承诺不会为该药物引进中国不会做任何阻碍！*美国总统特朗普和美国公共卫生行政部门已批准：

*如果我国临床试验效果OK，中国就可以免费试用该药物，一直至4月27日！*

就在临床试验效果不错的消息传来，高层就立即做出相应，可谓夜以继日在奋战！就在今天下午，*科技部已经宣布，一批瑞德西韦药物于今天下午抵达国内。*

Translation…

What’s more, the U.S. has promised not to introduce China for the drug without any hindrance! U.S. President Donald Trump and the U.S. Public Health Administration have approved:

If the results of clinical trials in China are OK, China can try the drug for free until April 27!

Just in the clinical trial effect of good news came, the high-level immediately made the corresponding, can be said to be fighting day after night! Just this afternoon, the Ministry of Science and Technology has announced that a batch of Redsiewe drugs arrived in the country this afternoon.

And just like that…


A patented American drug cures a patented American virus.
American media reports two types of stories… for two types of audiences;


It’s natural, and is pretty harmless. The flu is much worse.
It’s a biological weapon released by the communist dictatorship on the Chinese people. Either intentionally or accidentally.
*Update 5*
This is a serious virus that contaminates so very easily and quickly.

*Infected in 15 seconds while he bought vegetables at the market.*
GIC Team GICexpat 6FEB20

A 56-year-old man in Ningbo was recently confirmed as a newly found case to have contracted the novel coronavirus after visiting a food market in the city’s Jiang Bei district on January 23. The confirmation was released to the public on February 4 by the district’s official social media account.

What’s especially surprising about this case is how fast the man contracted the virus.

Video surveillance revealed that it only took 15 seconds for him to be fully exposed, as neither he nor the 61-year-old woman standing next to him while picking out vegetables at the same stall were wearing protective masks.

The woman is believed to have had contracted the virus a few days prior while attending a blessing ceremony.

The man and woman, now both affected by the 2019-nCoV, did not know each other before crossing paths at the Shuang Dongfang market.

Unfortunately, 19 people who subsequently came into close contact with the newly-infected 56-year-old patient have already shown positive signs of infection. All of them have been put under isolated medical observation for further examination.

*Update 6*
Police are forcefully taking sick people into quarantine. Many refuse to go along, and have to be carried out of their homes.


00:00
00:27
_Forcefully removed from their home._
*Update 7*
The Western American mainstream narrative is that this is nothing, just a “natural” virus. It’s not so lethal or worrisome. It’s not as bad as the flu. Though, I have yet to see any person with the flu act like this…


00:00
00:23
_Not as bad as the flu they say._
*Update 8*
A good laugh. Written in the middle of a lethal American bio-weapons attack on China, The Washington Standard defends United States global actions, eight simultaneous wars and bio / economic warfare. Is America Now “The Evil Empire”? .

Their conclusion; no, not at all.

Communism is.

Well, because of history. Mao, Stalin, Hitler, and many others, such as Pol Pot killed millions of their countrymen.

Except China is *Communist in Name only*, just like *America is a Republic in name only*.


*China is a Republic.* It follows the same model as pre-political party United States. Pure communist construction was discarded in the early 1970’s.
*America is an Oligarchy.* It was started as a Republic. Changed into a Democracy with the passage of the 12th and 17th amendments, and the progressive “improvements” of President Wilson et.al. solidified the oligarchy we know of today.
*Update 9*
February 10th, a group of companies will try to resume work, if you happen to be employees of these enterprises, please be sure to take a hard look at the following 10 recommendations:

1, carry your ID card with you

2, at least 3 masks.

3, vial alcohol 1 bottle (but please note keeping, do not smoke)

4, 1 phone sealbag

5, pen 1

6, home-cooked meals

7. Don’t touch colleagues

8, wash your hands frequently

9, cycling to and from work

10. Looking for a new job (don’t ask why, this time to let you go to work company, must not be a good company ( tears) #职场达人说#职场进化论 #

Translation from the Chinese government alert;

2月10 日即将有一批公司尝试复工，如果你正好是这些企业的员工，请一定要认真看以下10条建议： 1，随身携带身份证 2，至少3个口罩 3，小瓶酒精1瓶（但请注意保管，别抽烟） 4，手机密封袋1个 5，笔1只 6，自家煮的饭菜 7，不要触碰同事 8、勤洗手 9、骑车上下班 10、寻找新工作（不要问为什么，这个时间还要让你们去上班的公司，一定不是什么好公司[泪奔]）#职场达人说# #职场进化论#

*Update 10*
First, the Chinese government has treated the epidemic as an act of war, deploying all the means at its disposal, including the military, in order to contain its spread, building several large new hospitals, putting entire huge cities under quarantine and extending the national holidays. The response as been far beyond what this virus seems to warrant, with its low mortality rate.

Second, the Western media response has been an exemplary effort to produce a panic and to smear China, making what is happening there into a horror story. Not only did the mass media outlets do their best to stoke mass hysteria about all things Chinese, but various bloggers and independent “experts” pitched in to produce a panic.

Third, the White House has recently requested that experts look into the possibility that 2019-nCoV has been genetically engineered… I suspect that the next move will be to declare that this virus is indeed an engineered biological weapon developed by Russia, of course.

– Dmitry Orlov has his suspicions about the 2019-nCoV flu, at Club Orlov 

*Update 11 – 13FEB20*
From the Jerusalem Post…

*Arab media accuse US, Israel of coronavirus conspiracy against China*

*One report claimed that it was no coincidence that the coronavirus was largely absent from the US and Israel.*

Numerous reports in the Arab press have accused the US and Israel of being behind the creation and spread of the deadly coronavirus as part of an economic and psychological war against China, the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI) reported.

One report in the Saudi daily newspaper _Al-Watan_ claimed that it was no coincidence that the coronavirus was absent from the US and Israel, though this is despite America having 12 confirmed cases at the time of writing.

“A ‘wonder’ virus was discovered yesterday in China; tomorrow it will be discovered in Egypt, but it will not be discovered either today, tomorrow or the day after tomorrow in the US or Israel, nor in poor countries such as Burundi or the Comoro Islands,” the report said.

It also went on to accuse the US and Israel of being behind other outbreaks over the past several years in China and in the Arab world.”As soon as Egypt announced, a few years ago, that it would rely on poultry , and that it would even export [poultry] abroad – that is, that it no longer needed poultry from the US, France, and so on – [suddenly] there appeared, from underneath the ground, the avian flu virus… with the aim of nipping [Egypt’s economic] awakening in the bud,” the report said.”

Even before this, the same thing was done in China… when in 2003 [the country] announced that it had the [world’s] largest dollar reserves they [the Americans] introduced coronavirus’ cousin, SARS, into [the country].”

At the beginning of February, Syrian daily newspaper _Al-Thawra_ also claimed the coronavirus and other outbreaks were part of a US-China war.

“From Ebola, Zika, SARS, avian flu and swine flu, through anthrax and mad cow disease to the corona[virus] – [all these] deadly viruses were manufactured by the US and threaten to annihilate the peoples of the world,” the report alleged.

“[The US] has turned biological warfare into a new type of war, by means of which it intends to change the rules of play and shift the conflict with the peoples [of the world] away from the conventional path.”A report on the Egyptian news site Vetogate.com built on this theory even more, specifying why Wuhan was supposedly chosen as the epicenter of the current outbreak.”

American factories are the first to manufacture every kind of virus and bacteria, from the virulent smallpox virus and the bubonic plague virus to all the viruses we saw in the recent years, such as mad cow disease and swine flu,” the site claimed.

“Wuhan, the city that has now been struck by the corona[virus], is an industrial town, but it is nevertheless the eighth-richest city in China after Shanghai.”Guangzhou, Beijing, Tianjin and Hong Kong, are the country’s major cities.

[Wuhan’s] place at the bottom of the list [of China’s major cities] is what makes it a suitable [place] for an American crime… for it is not a focus of attention, and the level of healthcare there is surely lower than in the larger and more important cities.”

The news site adds that there is a theorized economic motivation for the outbreak, as the supposed masterminds behind it will reap the billions of dollars spent by China on emergency treatments and medicines, “which, by the way, will be manufactured by an Israeli company.”

Over 37,000 people around the world have been infected with the coronavirus as the outbreak continues to spread. The current death toll is over 800 people.

*Links*
Some general links…


_There’s an extremely malevolent aspect to this bio-terror operation: WEAPONIZED CORONAVIRUS: “Bioengineered as a self-replicating weapon system”_
_Why didn’t the U.S. implement the same type of border screenings as Russia and India? (See: Deadly Chinese coronavirus arrives in US as Russia, India & others boost border screenings) . Why isn’t the USA afraid, like Russia, India, Japan, or the EU?_
_The Officially Ignored Link Between Lyme Disease and the Plum Island Bioweapon Laboratory_
_46 Million Chinese Are Now Under Quarantine, More Than All Of California; Virus Jumps To Europe_
_‘SPREADS THROUGH EYES’: Coronavirus vectors of transmission increasing_
It is very easy to find links and discussions of “the illegal collection of Chinese DNA by America” on the internet as the following links attest.


https://www.sohu.com/a/230218940_236505
http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-worldlook-1022694-1.shtml
https://club.kdnet.net/dispbbs.asp?id=11755947&boardid=1
http://bbs.zhongcai.com/thread-1453294-1-1.html
http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-worldlook-805394-1.shtml
Here’s some HK links in English. There shouldn’t be any question that drones were used to spread swine flu during the heat of the trump trade wars. That is all well documented.

Whether they worked in behalf of the USA government is speculation. Most articles claim that they are working independently as part of a _“criminal element”._

As far as the design of the drones, most commercially available drones are manufactured in Guangzhou. So, getting some drones and having them modified professionally, locally within China isn’t too much of a stretch. I do that all the time myself for other “projects”.

What is the question that people should be asking is HOW the “criminal elements” got a hold of “swine flu”, and learned how to handle it, use it, and disseminate it. Because, boys and girls, the virus dies once it is removed from a live host…

_Chinese criminals use drones to infect swine flu –_
_Chinese criminal gangs spreading African swine fever to_
_Chinese Gangs Use Drones to Spread African Swine Fever …_
_Chinese Gangsters Reportedly Using Drones to Spread …_
_Chinese gangsters use drones to spread African swine fever …_
_China flight systems jammed by pig farm’s African swine …_
_Commercial pig farm in China jams drone signal to combat …_
_The Chinese gangsters using drones to spread African swine …_
_Chinese Gangsters Reportedly Using Drones to Spread …_
_A fierce fight in a pig farm that repels drones with a …_
_Chinese pig farm jams drone of swine fever crooks_

(Republished from MetallicMan by permission of author or representative)

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Raider 21

scope said:


> Very long article. Summary is
> 
> ● Timing - during trade war, virus appears shortly after us military arrives at military games, virus outbreak during Chinese New Years, the biggest annual human migration - a powerful way to spread the bioweapon from the nation's central transport hub (Wuhan).
> ● Statistically impossible odds - within 1 year, hit by 3 viruses (killed 50% of pig stock, killed huge percentage of chicken stock, hit by epidemic)
> ● Racial targeting - only Ethnic Chinese die
> ● Virus is man made
> ● CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on Wuhan biolab for "leaking" the virus
> but Wuhan biolab is NOT a biowarfare lab. All countries locate biowarfare labs FAR FAR away from city centers.
> ● CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on "dirty Chinese eating bats". This is rare and even if true, had no coronavirus problems for centuries. Why now?
> 
> *● All evidence and timing points to only ONE culprit - the us regime.*
> 
> I will remind readers that for decades, the us regime denied using biological weapons against Koreans and Chinese during their Korean War against North Koreans - calling it a "conspiracy theory" (a term invented by the CIA to smear investigators). Finally, it was revealed that they did use bioweapons and lied about it - for decades.
> 
> Table of ContentsOptions
> 
> Was the 2020 Wuhan Coronavirus an Engineered Biological Attack on China by America for Geopolitical Advantage?
> Introduction
> Swine flu was propagated by drones
> Trump trade war went “hot”
> History
> Chinese treated this seriously.
> CNY 2020 devistation!
> Point of origin.
> Comparison with SARS
> Military Weaponization of the Virus by America
> Russian and Chinese biochemists believe that this virus is man-made.
> Virus is tailored to attack Asians
> American bioscientists caught by the police inside of China doing illegal acts.
> Trademarks and indicators
> Curious questions…
> The Argument
> SARS conspiracy theory
> Wuhan Coronavirus of 2020
> Why China?
> THE DARK SIDE
> What will America do next?
> Contrary Opinions
> Conclusion
> On a personal note…
> Chinese messaging all over Wechat
> Chinese Government releases are curious statement…
> Take Aways
> Other thoughts…
> Why is America doing this?
> Update 1
> Update 2
> Update 3
> Update 4
> Update 5
> Update 6
> Update 7
> Update 8
> Update 9
> Update 10
> Update 11 – 13FEB20
> Links
> _*[Portions of this article were drawn from various sources as cited. However, additional portions seem to have been quoted from Larry Romanoff at Global Research without proper citation.]*_
> 
> It does seem _farfetched_, doesn’t it?
> 
> That the United States will risk World War III, using nuclear weapons, by launching a coronavirus inside China during the 2020 Chinese New Year celebrations? But that is exactly the scenario that I fear has occurred.
> 
> Here we discuss this horror.
> 
> If this is the actual case, and it is actually intentionally engineered and used against China, it means that the USA is flirting with global nuclear annihilation. This is nothing that should be treated _lightly_.
> 
> Maybe *not *so far-fetched. When you get into the _details_…
> 
> *Introduction*
> Many in the know, believe America has two options when it comes to winning a world war against China and Russia. Also, what most agree on is the fact that America cannot win a conventional war against either power, or both.
> 
> – Can America Win World War III? A Critical Analysis
> 
> Officially called *the novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV), *the contagion is a respiratory illness *,* a new type of viral pneumonia, in the same family of infections as SARS and MERS.
> 
> It highly contagious. It’s of a factor many, many time contageous than any other known virus.
> 
> _High Contagiousness _
> 
> Indeed, if we compare how SARS spread out in 2002-2003, it is hard not to notice how much more contagious nCoV-2019 is compared to SARS.
> 
> It took SARS three months to reach to the point of 300 cases between November 2002 and February 2003. In the climax of SARS, the daily number of newly registered cases in Mainland China never exceeded 200 cases.
> 
> In comparison, on 28th January 2020 alone, 1459 new cases of nCoV-2019 were reported nationwide, including 315 cases in Wuhan. In just a week between 20-28 January, the number of patients with nCoV-2019 exceeded the number of all SARS patients confirmed in Mainland China between 2002-2004!
> 
> Mainland China had just 5327 cases of SARS, but nCoV-2019 already had 5974 registered cases by the end of January 28th, 2020.
> 
> – Coronavirus: Summary to date & insights
> 
> Taken alone, it’s just “another” viral agent. Only this time it’s much stronger. However, taken in context with other events, other systems, and other considerations it points to some very serious conclusions; conclusions that are far too hard to ignore.
> 
> Everything _seemingly _points to biowarfare being waged against China.
> 
> Crazy! Right?
> 
> No nation would be so crazy, so stupid, so insane, so evil… as to launch a very deadly WMD inside a nuclear-armed world power on their most important holiday. Right?
> 
> Who would be interested in doing this?
> 
> 
> _This Is How to Stop China from Dominating the South China_
> _What Happens After China Surpasses the U.S. Economy_
> _US law enforcers should stop China’s influence_
> _It’s too late to stop China’s rise, so the West must start …_
> _How to Stop China in the South China Sea | Foreign Affairs_
> _How To Stop China’s Rise_
> The calls for drastic and immediate action against China are all over the major American neocon publications. Just because you (personally) are not aware of them, does not mean that they do not exist. These neocons are foaming at the mouth for a fight.
> 
> Who are they?
> 
> The culprits are the dominant Western Powers. Which pretty much is America and it’s allies (namely Britain). The objective is to put “stress” on China in a combined effort to contain her growing power and influence.
> 
> It seems so far-fetched.
> 
> No one would be that crazy, that evil, that insane to want to hurt a successful nation full of hard-working and family loving people. No one, unless…
> 
> …they are _ideologically _motivated.
> 
> Negotiation is not a policy. It’s a technique. It’s something you use when it’s to your advantage, and something that you don’t use when it’s not to your advantage.
> 
> –John Bolton
> 
> 
> During the 2020 Chinese New Year celebrations and mass-migration, a very dangerous and lethal virus exploded all over the nation.
> This should not be a trivial concern.
> 
> To accuse the United States of doing so is not to be done lightly.
> 
> All that is presented herein is, of course, speculative. I sincerely wish, hope and desire that it is not the case at all.
> 
> 
> Wuhan virus in 2020.
> As it is pretty much a yearly event to have some type of flu or viral outbreak in China. The Chinese government is well-equipped to deal with these outbreaks.
> 
> But this time, it’s really… really different.
> 
> 
> _Mysterious pneumonia outbreak sickens dozens in China …_
> _China flu outbreak: Mystery Pneumonia illness symptoms …_
> _Is China Ground Zero for a Future Pandemic?_
> However, what is different THIS TIME is that the virus is[1] new (not a strain of an existing virus),[2] extremely aggressive,[3] launched during the yearly Chinese migration, and[4] comes at the heels of a wide spectrum of American instigated attacks on China during the “Trump Trade Wars”.
> 
> *Swine flu was propagated by drones*
> As strange was it seems, the complete collapse of the pig farm industry in China in 2019 was propagated by drones. This is why so many isolated pig farms became infected. “Criminal elements” were using drones to spray the pigs with flu to devastate the pork industry.
> 
> “Criminal Elements”.
> 
> This is the Swine-flu pandemic in 2019.
> 
> 
> _Chinese Farmers: Criminals Are Using Drones to Infect Our Pigs_
> _Commercial pig farm in China jams drone signal to combat …_
> _Pig Farm In Trouble for Defenses Against Swine Fever …_
> _Chinese gangsters use drones to spread African swine fever …_
> Have you ever heard of this?
> 
> The idea that drones would spread a virus was intriguing.
> 
> 
> Who designed and modified the drones?
> Who manufactured and modified them so professionally?
> How were the drones in the South of China, equal to those in the West, North and East?
> How can the pig farmers get a hold of the same viral agent?
> Meanwhile the Western media isn’t reporting on the drone use to decimate the pork industry.
> It’s using technology to destroy an entire national industry. And it’s blamed on “criminal gangs”. I know that gangs are powerful, but why would they ever want to destroy a national resource?
> 
> That is like Tony Soprano conspiring to sink every container ship in every port in the United States. It does not add up.
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump trade war went “hot”*
> For some reason, ever since the “Trump trade war”, China has been hit with unusually dangerous and lethal germs, viral agents, and illnesses that has attacked livestock and people.
> 
> 
> _Asian Lineage Avian Influenza A(H7N9) Virus_
> _China’s African swine fever outbreak is unprecedented_
> _Unusual virus strains cause flu outbreak in China_
> 
> The Chinese chicken industry was almost wiped out in 2018 by the bird flu virus.
> You do not need to believe me.
> 
> Just Google for viral outbreaks in China. It’s all over the place. It’s everywhere.
> 
> Ever since President Donald Trump became President and incorporated Neocon “War Hawks” on his negotiation team, China has been wracked with all sorts of[1] new,[2] novel, and[3] unusually lethal strains of viral agents. All of which cripple the Chinese people, food and livestock.
> 
> They have been relentless, and their control of the American media is such that no one notices or cares about their activities.
> 
> 
> Swine flu devastated Chinese pork production in 2019.
> *History*
> Firstly, let it be well understood that this particular virus was patented in the United States. A U.S. Patent For ‘An Attenuated Coronavirus’ Was Filed In 2015 And Granted In 2018. Let that sink in…
> 
> Now, let’s begin with some strange “goings on” in Canada in 2019.
> 
> In March 2019, in a mysterious event, a shipment of exceptionally virulent viruses from Canada’s NML biological labs ended up in China. Canadian officials say the shipment was part of its efforts to support public-health research worldwide. They claimed that it was just normal procedure. What is unclear is why it was done in secret, and why the Chinese officials lodged a complaint. For certain, if this was just a routine transfer, the Chinese government would have been notified.
> 
> Keep in mind that this was during the peak of the Trump trade wars, and at a time when remotely operated drones were spraying swine flu and decimating the Chinese pig population.
> 
> Four months later…
> 
> In July 2019, a group of Chinese virologists were forcibly dispatched from the Canadian National Microbiology Laboratory (NML). The NML is Canada’s only level-4 facility and one of only a few in North America equipped to handle the world’s deadliest diseases, including Ebola, SARS, Coronavirus, etc.
> 
> People have speculated  that there might be a connection between these two events. Perhaps, they wonder, that the Chinese have been stealing the weaponized viral agents. Perhaps, they wonder, that they were caught and then expelled from NWL.
> 
> But maybe something _else _was going on.
> 
> Perhaps, something else that had to be done in secret and kept away from the Chinese scientists.
> 
> Three months later…
> 
> On October 18th the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security, in conjunction with the World Economic Forum and the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, brought together “15 leaders of business, government, and public health” to simulate a scenario in which a coronavirus pandemic was ravaging the planet. Major participants were American military leadership, and certain neocon political figures.
> 
> The Chinese were _not _invited. This is unusual, as almost all the major viral outbreaks for the last decade occurred inside of China and Africa.
> 
> The members took notes, and then returned to their day to day operations…
> 
> The very next _day_…
> 
> 300 US military personnel arrived in Wuhan for the Military World Games on October 19.
> 
> The first coronavirus case appeared two weeks later, on November 2.
> 
> Keep in mind that the Coronavirus incubation period is 14 days. So, fourteen days later…
> 
> The first occurrences in December appeared.
> 
> Here is a statement from StatNews (_“DNA sleuths read the coronavirus genome, tracing its origins and looking for dangerous mutations,”_ January 24, 2020). It’s a bit complicated, but read it over, and then I’ll comment:
> 
> _“Given what’s known about the pace at which viral genomes mutate, if nCoV [the coronavirus] had been circulating in humans since significantly before the first case was reported on Dec. 8, the 24 genomes [from, presumably, 24 different samples of the virus in 24 people] would differ more. Applying ballpark rates of viral evolution, Rambaut [one of the “experts”] estimates that the Adam (or Eve) virus from which all others are descended first appeared no earlier than Oct. 30, 2019, and no later than Nov. 29.”_
> 
> My, my. That’s quite a precise peg: the coronavirus jumped from animals to humans, for the very first time, between October 30 and November 29, 2019.
> 
> –No more fake news
> 
> They appeared to be of minor concern. The incubation period has not been definitively stated but, once infections began, the spread was surprisingly rapid after the first case was confirmed.
> 
> When the outbreak began, the pentagon suddenly began telling it’s soldiers not to use popular Chinese APPs such as TicToc and WeChat…
> 
> 
> _Army bans Chinese TikTok app, following Pentagon advice_
> _US Army cadets told not to use TikTok in uniform_
> _US Army Follows Navy Footsteps, Bans Chinese App TikTok_
> _Army & Navy ban use of TikTok app | WSAV-TV_
> _Military Warned Against Using TikTok_
> _US Navy Bans TikTok From Military Devices | Avast_
> Apparently the United States military did not want the rank and file soldiers watching locally made videos inside of China. Was it because they hated lip-synchronization and dancing, or something else? Maybe they didn’t want the troops to see the “on the street” Chinese coping with American germ warfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the victims at Bergen-Belsen was this young woman, her face still bearing the scars of a terrible beating by the SS guards. The military ALWAYS censors the images of war to prevent the troops from getting “soft” towards the “enemy”.
> The initial symptoms were mild, which permitted many people to travel before stronger symptoms were detected.
> 
> On December 31, 2019, the World Health Organization (*WHO*) was informed of an outbreak of “pneumonia of unknown cause” detected in Wuhan City, Hubei Province, China – the seventh-largest city in China with 11 million residents.
> 
> As of January 26, there are over *2019 cases* of 2019-nCoV confirmed globally, including cases in at least 20 regions in China and nine countries/territories.
> 
> The first reported infected individuals, some of whom showed symptoms as early as *December 8*, were discovered to be among stallholders from the Wuhan South China Seafood Market. Subsequently, the wet market was closed on Jan 1.
> 
> The virus causing the outbreak was quickly determined to be a *novel coronavirus*.
> 
> Worst Case: It’s some bio-engineered frankenvirus, with who-knows what lethality, r-naught, and incubation time.
> 
> -Woodpile Report
> 
> On January 10, gene sequencing further determined it to be the new Wuhan coronavirus, namely *2019-nCoV*, a betacoronavirus, related to the Middle Eastern Respiratory Syndrome virus (MERS-CoV) and the Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome virus (SARSCoV). However, the mortality and transmissibility of 2019-nCoV are still unknown, and likely to vary from those of the prior referenced coronaviruses.
> 
> Local medical authorities have said the true extent of the Wuhan coronavirus is unclear, and the early official figures may have been an underestimation since the mild symptoms and delayed onset meant infections may have been undetected.
> 
> All the evidence suggests the Chinese authorities acted effectively as soon as they realized the danger they might be facing.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:23
> _What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
> Medical authorities immediately declared the outbreak, and within a week they had identified the pathogen and also determined and shared the genome sequence with the WHO and other parties, a sufficiently speedy response that earned praise from the WHO and scientists around the world.
> 
> *Chinese treated this seriously.*
> Remembering the SARS troubles, they did much more.
> 
> In most large centers in the country, all sports venues, theaters, museums, tourist attractions, all locations that attract crowds, have been closed, as have all schools. All group tours have been canceled. Not only the city of Wuhan but virtually the entire province of Hubei has been locked down, with all trains, aircraft, buses, subways, ferries, grounded and all major highways and toll booths closed.
> 
> Thousands of flights and train trips have been canceled until further notice. Some cities like Shanghai and Beijing are conducting temperature tests on all roadways leading into the cities. In addition, Wuhan is building (in five days) a portable hospital of 25,000 square meters to deal with the infected patients. As well, Wuhan has asked citizens to neither leave nor enter the city without a compelling reason, and all are wearing face masks.
> 
> Additionally, the following unique measures are being taken throughout China. This is common in the far North as well as the remote South;
> 
> 
> Small towns and villages are blocking the roads and not allowing anyone in or out. This is being enforced by the local militia.
> In cities, the police are walking up and down the streets with bullhorns telling everyone to stay inside and not to leave their homes.
> A tent hospital has been constructed in Wuhan to handle the cases.
> A full “regular” hospital is being constructed (in ten days) to handle the problem.
> A secondary hospital will be built after the construction of the first one is completed.
> The military, police, fire, and hospital staff all over China are on full alert. Many are working without sleep and rest.
> After the initial fireworks, everything turned eerily quiet. No one is going outside, no one is traveling, and no one is visiting friends.
> All major transport hubs are on lock down and temperature screening by CDC attire is the norm.
> 
> 
> The scale of the challenge of implementing such a blockade is immense, comparable to closing down all transport links for a city five times the size of Toronto or Chicago, two days before Christmas. These decisions are unprecedented but testify to the determination of the authorities to limit the spread and damage of this new pathogen.
> 
> CHINA’S HANDLING OF THE NOVELLE CORONA VIRUS INFECTION
> Below are comments from Robin Daverman , a American Doctor, expressed in Quora.
> 
> Dude, the Chinese government has been exceptionally good in dealing with this virus. You can NOT deliver what the Chinese government has delivered so far, unless you are the mythical Santa Claus.
> 
> During the Western African Ebola virus epidemic in 2014, the CDC rushed in to try to find the virus. It took them 2 months from getting the 1st patient sample to identifying the complete genomic sequence, and then another 6 weeks to publish it.
> 
> This is Top Urgency, with a virus that has a 90% case fatality rate.
> 
> The 2009 Swine Flu in the US, which ended up infecting 55 million Americans and killed 11,000 of them, the first cases started to appear in late March, the CDC identified it on April 17, and the identification kits were not generally available until mid-May. And that was 250 people working 100+ hour a week!
> 
> *CNY 2020 devistation!*
> They not only address the gravity of the situation but also the seriousness of consideration for the public health, unfortunate and difficult decisions since the holiday is being destroyed for hundreds of millions of people. Most public entertainment has been canceled, as have tours, and many weddings as well.
> 
> The damage to the economy during this most festive of all periods will also be enormous.
> 
> Hong Kong will suffer severely in addition to all its other troubles since visits from Mainland Chinese typically support much of its retail economy during this period.
> 
> As an aside, I can confirm that no one is going out. Everyone is staying inside. Avoiding others, and all celebrations are either cancelled or muted. It’s really sad.
> 
> The Chinese New Year is the most important festival for Chinese. Saturday, January 25, is the first day of the Lunar New Year, a festive period that typically sees the largest mass movement of people on the planet as Chinese flock back to their hometowns to be with relatives. No health authority has ever tackled the challenge currently faced by China, as the country grapples with a new coronavirus just as hundreds of millions prepare to travel.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:32
> _What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
> And of course, the Western media had a field day of _schadenfreude_. CNN published a report – a bit too gleefully, I thought – on the potential damage to China’s economy:
> 
> “China’s economy is slumping and the country is still suffering the effects of the trade war with America. An outbreak of a new and deadly virus is the last thing it needs.
> 
> The Wuhan coronavirus has already roiled Chinese markets and thrown plans for the upcoming Lunar New Year holiday into chaos for millions of people. The world’s second-biggest economy grew at its slowest pace in nearly three decades last year as it contended with rising debt, cooling domestic demand and US tariffs, many of which remain in place despite a recent truce.
> 
> Beijing is worried about unemployment, too, and has announced a wave of stimulus measures in recent weeks aimed at preventing mass layoffs. . .
> 
> The Wuhan coronavirus outbreak could spark widespread fear and spur people to hunker down and avoid going outside. That kind of behavior would deal a huge blow to the service sector, which now accounts for about 52% of the Chinese economy.” [And so on… .]
> 
> American media… (shrug)… What can you say?
> 
> Meanwhile, in China…
> 
> From Asia Times https://lnkd.in/gErEzCe
> 
> “the speed of the Chinese scientific response has been breathtaking – and obviously not fully appreciated in an environment of Total Info War. Compare the Chinese performance with the American CDC, arguably the top infectious disease research agency in the world, with an $11 billion annual budget and 11,000 employees.
> 
> During the swine flu in the US in 2009 – 55 million infected Americans, 11,000 killed – the CDC took over a month and a half to come up with identification kits.
> 
> The Chinese took only 1 week from the first patient sample to complete, vital identification and sequencing of coronavirus. Right away, they went for publication and deposit in the genomics library for immediate access by the whole planet. Based on this sequence, Chinese biotech companies produced validated essays within a week – also a first.”
> 
> *Point of origin.*
> The Western media have already staked out their claim to the fundamentals, all media sources claiming the virus was transferred to humans from animals or seafood. None of which has been confirmed as happening.
> 
> So you can pretty much ignore the older articles like this one…
> 
> 
> China virus outbreak connected with single seafood market not spreading elsewhere: World Health Organization.
> The initial reports were dangerously wrong.
> 
> It did not originate from a seafood market. Ignore the American mainstream media. They lie, and do so obviously.
> 
> 
> Wuhan seafood market may not be source of novel virus spreading globally
> The media have added fuel to the fire by claiming the virus emerged from “illegally traded wildlife” in a market _“where offerings reportedly include wild animals that can carry viruses dangerous to humans”_, and that this virus _“jumped into the human population from an infected animal”._
> 
> *Those reports are also nonsense.*
> 
> Bio-engineers have confirmed that trans-species “jumping” and mutation of this virus is pretty much impossible.
> 
> According to the reports, there would be three kinds of species that would have to be involved. An African cobra, a rare South Pacific bat, and some kind of sea-creature.
> 
> *Three (3x) species were involved.*
> 
> We know that 96% of the genome resembles a rare South African bat. We know that “other” DNA from a secondary species is involved, this has tentatively been presupposed to be a cobra. We also know that it somehow mutated to be able to exist within fish or some other kind of sea creature.
> 
> Testing at the supposed point of “ground zero” showed high concentrations of this virus within the separate fish tanks throughout the area.So, not only are three species involved, but “somehow” the virus was able to “jump” out of one fish tank and enter others.
> 
> And not a snake, something rarer…
> 
> The pangolin, a scaly mammalian anteater, is the latest animal to be identified as an intermediate host of the novel coronavirus that has sickened more than 31,000 people worldwide.
> 
> According to local media reports, an analysis of genome sequences of viruses isolated from pangolins were a 99% match with those of 2019-nCoV, as the coronavirus behind the epidemic is known. Pangolins are a trafficked, critically endangered species whose scales are believed by some to have medicinal properties.
> Scientists at the South China Agricultural University in Guangzhou, Guangdong province in southern China, *reported findings* Friday from research conducted jointly with the People’s Liberation Army Academy of Military Science in Beijing and the research department of the Guangdong Zoo.
> 
> “This has major significance for the prevention and control of the novel coronavirus,” South China Agricultural said in a statement, though it did not elaborate on the research.
> While there is general consensus among scientists that the new strain of coronavirus spread from bats to another host before making the jump to humans, previous research pointing to *snakes *as the culprit has been disputed.
> 
> – Pangolins Latest Animal Identified as Intermediate Coronavirus Host
> 
> Trans-species migration is very rare, but unheard of to involve three species. Especially ones as diverse as the ones being considered.
> 
> 
> Bat
> Pangolin
> Fish
> Then it was discovered that the genome contained “HIV insertions”. Thus they discovered that not only is this virus stealthy, contagious and lethal, but it also shuts down the immune systems of the infected person. WTF?
> 
> 
> _Coronavirus Contains “HIV” Insertions_
> _Coronavirus: “HIV Insertions” of artificially created …_
> _ZeroHedge BANNED From Twitter After Posting Findings of …_
> _CORONAVIRUS BIOWEAPON UPDATE: Unique HIV-1 …_
> _virology – Does 2019-nCov really has 4 HIV insertions …_
> _“We found 4 insertions in the spike glycoprotein (S) which are unique to the 2019-nCoV and are not present in other coronaviruses,” the report’s Abstract section states. _
> 
> _“Importantly, amino acid residues in all the 4 inserts have identity or similarity to those in the HIV-1 gp120 or HIV-1 Gag.”_
> 
> – _Scientist Explains New Study Revealing Coronavirus May …_
> 
> These insertions are not random. Their functions, all four of them, are to make the coronavirus very lethal. (Read about it HERE.) Leading world experts in bio-warfare to conclude that this was an engineering pathogen.
> 
> *It was a bio-engineered, bio-weapon that is intended for mass casualties on a grand scale.*
> 
> 
> Research Scientist Presents Critical Insights Into Wuhan Coronavirus
> Initially, Chinese officials stated that the virus appears to have originated at a seafood market in Wuhan, though the actual origin has not been determined nor stated by the authorities. This is still an open question primarily because viruses seldom jump species barriers without human assistance.
> 
> *The odds of this being a natural viral agent is infinitesimally small.*
> 
> After investigation, the subsequent cases of the illness had zero association with that particular market.
> 
> A virus outbreak in the city of Wuhan immediately prior to the Chinese New Year migration could potentially have dramatic social and economic repercussions. Wuhan, with a population of about 12 million, is a major transport hub in Central China, particularly for the high-speed train network, and with more than 60 air routes with direct flights to most of the world’s major cities, as well as more than 100 internal flights to major Chinese cities.
> 
> *The odds of an accidental release of a bio-weapon inside one of China’s largest cities is infinitesimally small.*
> 
> When we add this to the Spring Festival travel rush during which many hundreds of millions of people travel across the country to be with their families, the potential consequences for the entire country are far-reaching.
> 
> *The odds of this event occurring naturally during the CNY eve is infinitesimally small.*
> 
> *Comparison with SARS*
> This is a novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV), an entirely new strain related to the MERS (MERS-CoV) and the SARS (SARS-CoV) viruses, though early evidence suggested that it was not dangerous.
> 
> SARS was proven to be caused by a strain of the coronavirus, a large family of mostly harmless viruses also responsible for the common cold, but SARS exhibited characteristics never before observed in any animal or human virus, did not by any means fully match the animal viruses mentioned above, and contained genetic material that still remains unidentified – similar to this new coronavirus in 2019.
> 
> Virologist Dr. Alan Cantwell wrote at the time that “the mysterious SARS virus is a new virus never before seen by virologists.
> 
> This is an entirely new illness with devastating effects on the immune system, and there is no known treatment.”
> 
> *Military Weaponization of the Virus by America*
> Dr. Cantwell also noted that the genetic engineering of coronaviruses has been occurring in both medical and military labs for decades.
> 
> He wrote that when he searched in PubMed for the phrase “coronavirus genetic engineering”, he was referred to 107 scientific experiments dating back to 1987. To quote Dr. Cantwell:
> 
> _“I quickly confirmed scientists have been genetically engineering animal and human coronaviruses to make disease-producing mutant and recombinant viruses for over a decade. _
> 
> _No wonder WHO scientists identified the SARS/coronavirus so quickly. Never emphasised by medical news writers is the fact that for over forty years scientists have been “jumping species” with all sorts of animal and human viruses and creating chimera viruses (viruses composed from viruses of two different species). _
> 
> _This unsupervised research produces dangerous man-made viruses, many of which have potential as bioweapons. _
> 
> _Certainly SARS has the hallmarks of a bioweapon. After all, aren’t new biological warfare agents designed to produce a new disease with a new infectious agent? As in prior military experiments, all it might take … to spread SARS is an aerosol can . . .”_
> 
> Almost immediately upon receiving the genome sequence, several Russian scientists suggested a link between SARS and biowarfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No trust in America. But China is considered the most trustworthy nation.
> *Sergei Kolesnikov*, a member of the Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, said the propagation of the SARS virus might well have been caused by leaking a combat virus grown in bacteriological weapons labs. According to a number of news reports, Kolesnikov claimed that the virus of atypical pneumonia (SARS) was a synthesis of two viruses (of measles and infectious parotiditis or mumps), the natural compound of which was impossible, that this mix could never appear in nature, stating, “This can be done only in a laboratory.”
> 
> And *Nikolai Filatov*, the head of Moscow’s epidemiological services, was quoted in the Gazeta daily as stating he believed SARS was man-made because “there is no vaccine for this virus, its make-up is unclear, it has not been very widespread and the population is not immune to it.”
> 
> “…there is no vaccine for this virus, its make-up is unclear, it has not been very widespread and the population is not immune to it.”
> 
> – *Nikolai Filatov*, the head of Moscow’s epidemiological services
> 
> *Russian and Chinese biochemists believe that this virus is man-made.*
> It wasn’t widely reported, but it seems the final conclusion of the Chinese biochemists was the same, that the SARS virus was man-made.
> 
> This conclusion wasn’t a secret, but neither was it promoted to the international media since they would simply have used the claim to heap scorn on China, dismissing this as a paranoid conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:17
> _What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
> The Western media totally ignored this aspect, except for ABC news who reported that the SARS “Mystery Virus” was possibly “a Chinese bio-weapon that accidentally escaped the laboratory”.
> 
> Nice of ABC to notice, but their story, if true, would be the first example of a nation creating and releasing a race-specific biological weapon designed to attack exclusively itself.
> 
> *Virus is tailored to attack Asians*
> Notable is that while SARS spread to about 40 countries, the infections in most countries were few and deaths almost zero, and it was exclusively (or almost exclusively) Chinese who were infected, those in Hong Kong most seriously, with Mainland China suffering little by comparison.
> 
> _The Corona virus is a virus that, for whatever reason, East Asians are susceptible to but other races are not, just like SARS. None of our people are going to succumb to this condition. The MSM’s constant hyping is just a way of making people panic, because people are more susceptible to being indoctrinated when they panic. By not reporting the race of those who have caught this disease in Europe, unnecessary panic is being fomented among Europeans…so that they can be more easily inculcated with the message than “race differences don’t exist, because race is a social construct.” _
> 
> –vDare
> 
> The SARS virus apparently much preferred Chinese to Caucasians, though it did attack Vietnamese health care workers (who may be similar to Chinese in their susceptibility).
> 
> 
> *Outbreak*_ (_*1995*_) A dangerous airborne virus threatens civilization in this tense thriller. After an African monkey carrying a lethal virus is smuggled into the U.S., an outbreak occurs in a California town. To control the spread of the disease, a team of doctors is brought in that includes a contagious disease expert (Dustin Hoffman)._
> This appears to be precisely the case with this new virus, in that all the infected persons are Chinese. News reports speak of infections appearing in Thailand or the US, but those (at least to date of writing) were all Chinese who had been to Wuhan. There have been no cases so far of infected Caucasians.
> 
> As with SARS, this new virus appears to be tightly-focused and race-specific to Chinese.
> 
> *American bioscientists caught by the police inside of China doing illegal acts.*
> We might in other circumstances pass this off as an unfortunate coincidence but for some major circumstantial events that serve to alter our focus.
> 
> One of these is the history of American universities and NGOs having come into China in recent years to conduct biological experiments that were so illegal as to leave the Chinese authorities enraged.
> 
> This was particularly true when it became known that Harvard University had surreptitiously proceeded with experiments in China. Experiments that had been forbidden by the authorities years earlier. And where they collected many hundreds of thousands of Chinese DNA samples and then left the country.
> 
> The Chinese were furious to learn that Americans were collecting Chinese DNA.
> 
> The government intervened and prohibited the further export of any of the data. The conclusion at the time was that the ‘research’ had been commissioned by the US military with the DNA samples destined for race-specific bio-weapons research.
> 
> So the American military was collecting Chinese DNA to develop bio-weapons.
> 
> *Trademarks and indicators*
> In a thesis on Biological Weapons, *Leonard Horowitz* and *Zygmunt Dembek* stated that one clear sign of a genetically-engineered bio-warfare agent was a disease caused by an uncommon (unusual, rare, or unique) agent, with lack of an epidemiological explanation. I.e. no clear idea of the source.
> 
> They also mentioned an “unusual manifestation and/or geographic distribution”, of which race-specificity would be one.
> 
> Recent disease outbreaks that would seem to possibly qualify as potential bio-warfare agents are AIDS, SARS, MERS, Bird Flu, Swine Flu, Hantavirus, Lyme Disease, West Nile Virus, Ebola, Polio (Syria), Foot and Mouth Disease, the Gulf War Syndrome and ZIKA.
> 
> 
> *Outbreak*_ (_*1995*_) A dangerous airborne virus threatens civilization in this tense thriller. After an African monkey carrying a lethal virus is smuggled into the U.S., an outbreak occurs in a California town. To control the spread of the disease, a team of doctors is brought in that includes a contagious disease expert (Dustin Hoffman)._
> In fact, thousands of prominent scientists, physicians, virologists and epidemiologists on many continents have concurred that all these viruses were lab-created and their release deliberate. The recent swine flu epidemic in China has the hallmarks as well, with circumstantial evidence of the outbreak raising only questions.
> 
> *Curious questions…*
> There was another curiosity in this case, in that additionally to the usual criticisms of China being inactive or secretive, several US media replicated accusations from “a senior US State Department official” claiming Washington was “still concerned” about transparency in the Chinese government on the Wuhan coronavirus.
> 
> _This virus has a long incubation time, and the symptoms appear to be of no concern. Then it strikes suddenly with lethal affect._
> 
> Other articles claimed the US CDC was “concerned that Chinese health officials have still not released basic epidemiological data about the Wuhan coronavirus outbreak, making it more difficult to contain the outbreak.”
> 
> There is no substantial reason that officials at any level of the US State Department should concern themselves with a virus outbreak in a foreign country.
> 
> Their criticisms were surprisingly detailed, demanding specifics on the number of infections directly from contact with the Wuhan market, the number of person-to-person infections, the precise incubation period from exposure to the onset of symptoms, the point at which persons become contagious.
> 
> The questions were presented in benevolent terms of helping the Chinese medical authorities deal with the virus, though it was already self-evident China had no need to be lectured on such basics. I must say my sense from reading the articles in question was that the Americans were fishing for something unstated, very possibly the crucial details of their handiwork.
> 
> *I must say my sense from reading the articles in question was that the Americans were fishing for something unstated, very possibly the crucial details of their handiwork.*
> 
> As of the date of writing, details are still too scarce to form definitive conclusions but, in every such case, once the smoke clears there are many unanswered questions that challenge the official Western narrative, but it’s old news and the media have already staked out their ground so the matter dies in the Western public mind, but not in China.
> 
> Yet, why all this United States propaganda promotion?
> 
> As the coronavirus outbreak has come to dominate headlines in recent weeks, several media outlets have promoted claims that the reported epicenter of the outbreak in Wuhan, China was also the site of laboratories allegedly linked to a Chinese government biowarfare program.
> 
> However, upon further examination of the sourcing for this serious claim, these supposed links between the outbreak and an alleged Chinese bioweapons program have come from two highly dubious sources.
> 
> For instance, the first outlet to report on this claim was Radio Free Asia, the U.S.-government funded media outlet targeting Asian audiences that used to be run covertly by the CIA and named by the New York Times as a key part in the agency’s “worldwide propaganda network.”
> 
> Though it is no longer run directly by the CIA, it is now managed by the government-funded Broadcasting Board of Governors (BBG), which answers directly to Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, who was CIA director immediately prior to his current post at the head of the State Department. (How dubious, coincidence ??? – my view)
> 
> -LinkedIN Anonymous
> 
> *The Argument*
> Given the multiple and serious woes that China has suffered from during 2019, it comes as no surprise that the Western powers would continue to suppress China in an effort to regain global dominance.
> 
> 
> HK “pro democracy” riots fully funded and instigated by the NED / CIA.
> Swine Flu decimated the vast bulk of the Chinese pork industry.
> Bird Flu decimated huge numbers of the Chinese chicken industry.
> NED support and training of Uyghur Muslim extremists.
> If there’s one last hit to the economy that China doesn’t need right now, it’s a global pandemic that ‘supposedly’ originated in Wuhan.
> 
> Wuhan is the capital of Central China’s Hubei province (see map below with the red marker identifying Wuhan). For those of you who are unaware, Wuhan is located right in the center of China’s highly productive southeast region—the economic powerhouse of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> This strategic location is an ideal location to launch a biological attack because of the easily engineered vectors of disease dissemination. After all, isn’t that a staple of Hollywood Science Fiction movies like 12 Monkeys (1995)?
> 
> 
> The idea of paralyzing China’s economic and financial sectors is, after all, a primary goal of this essentially Anglo-American black operation.
> 
> _Long Incubation Phase_
> 
> The main concern for nCoV-2019 is relatively extended incubation phase of the virus, which can last from 5 to 14 days, during which a person is contagious. Moreover, there is already evidence of clinically silent cases (no symptoms), which will make prevention even more challenging.
> 
> In any case, full-scale quarantine to cope with Wuhan crisis seems to be a legitimate measure, supported both domestically and in the international community.
> 
> In light of the[1] US-staged Hong Kong protests,[2] U.S. tariff regime against China,[3] threat of economic sanctions against nations working with Huawei,[4] CIA-inflamed Xinjiang conflict involving the Muslim Uyghurs,[5] provocative sailing of US Navy warships through the Taiwan Strait,[6] transparent political prosecution of Huawei’s CFO, and the[7] ravaging of China’s pig farms by a bioengineered virus, etc., the Chinese government has been under withering attack since 2018.
> 
> When so many debilitating assaults are _suspiciously _happening at once, what can China do?
> 
> *SARS conspiracy theory*
> The original SARS pandemic that took place in China after the turn of the millennium was also well-known in bio-medical circles as a naked act of biowarfare.
> 
> Like this year’s coronavirus bio-attack in Wuhan, the bioengineered SARS outbreak also involved a highly _coordinated _campaign of propaganda and disinformation.
> 
> However, the administration of Xi Jinping is much too concerned about the panic that would inevitably result if the populace was informed of a full-blown bioweapon attack.
> 
> The precipitating chaos would simply overwhelm the government in Beijing which is already on serious overload because of the seemingly endless interference by the Anglo-American Axis.
> 
> The SARS outbreak that occurred from 2002 to 2003 has already shown that China is not willing to release the hard scientific evidence that proves the existence a bioengineered coronavirus. This favors the antagonists.
> 
> The following excerpt from Wikipedia explains some of the background of SARS—the _Severe acute respiratory syndrome_ epidemic that took place primarily in mainland China and Hong Kong, but also in Canada and other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARS Conspiracy theory.
> Excerpt from SARS conspiracy theory
> 
> *Wuhan Coronavirus of 2020*
> The rapidly spreading Wuhan coronavirus, also known as Novel coronavirus, that was first reported in 2019 has all the hallmarks of yet another bioengineered virus in a U.S. Military laboratory.
> 
> What follows is a short description form Wikipedia of this Novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia on this Novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV)
> Time will tell whether this deadly coronavirus was released into the Chinese population with the intent to kill and sicken, scare and intimidate. We really do not know what the actual purpose was.
> 
> However, given the lethal nature of this viral agent, the history associated with the American bio-weapons engineering, and public statements made by American neocon leaders, can can pretty much guess the intention;
> 
> Complete and utter devastation of the Chinese population and the collapse of the Chinese government.
> 
> The intimidation phase of such an ongoing black operation is certainly aimed at the government in Beijing which refuses to be coerced and threatened by the Trump administration.
> 
> _This virus has a long incubation time, and the symptoms appear to be of no concern. Then it strikes suddenly with lethal affect._
> 
> Because the highly disruptive, Western-backed Hong Kong protests have yet to yield the result desired by the U.S. State Department, it was only a matter of time before the C.I.A. implemented Plan B…
> 
> …or is this Plan C?
> 
> …or D?
> 
> *Why China?*
> The $64,000 question here is: _Why is China always the epicenter for so many strains and variations of coronaviruses, influenzas, pneumonia viruses and other highly contagious infection agents that strike the major _commercial _centers on southeastern mainland._
> 
> What’s particularly suspicious about all of these outbreaks in China is that they are each described by the _Mainstream Media_ as quite dangerous to human health. The mortality rate in the beginning of these eventual pandemics is especially high, as if by purposeful design of the bioengineers.
> 
> In this way, the whole world is eventually drawn into a pandemic melodrama that’s certainly designed to fear-monger.
> 
> Hence, more of these endless distractions serve the specific purpose of taking the attention away from real problems caused by governments everywhere. But it’s the numerous criminal conspiracies at work and shocking scandals that the elites seek to cover up by any means possible.
> 
> There are relatively few military bioweaponry labs in the world that have the capability to create such a fatal and infectious virus.
> 
> Thus, when the truth is confirmed about the Wuhan flu, there will be only a few culprits who are behind these assaults against the Chinese people. In reality, should this Wuhan coronavirus outbreak become a full-blown epidemic in China it could represent an attempt to commit genocide.
> 
> Likewise, if it becomes a bona fide pandemic, it could ultimately be labeled a crime against humanity.
> 
> “It’s really quite easy for any of the numerous U.S. military bioweapon labs to bioengineer a deadly super-virus and then release it in a city as large as Wuhan, China.
> 
> Acts of bioterrorism like this are carried out all the time. As a matter of historical fact, the Spanish flu pandemic of 1918 actually originated at Fort Riley, Kansas where soldiers reported to the Army’s largest training facility during World War I.
> 
> The soldiers who were [DELIBERATELY] infected with the H1N1 influenza virus then served as countless vectors of dissemination for the pandemic that ultimately killed as many as 100 million people worldwide. That single US-executed biowarfare operation against humanity was arguably the deadliest depopulation event in human history.”
> 
> (See: Spanish Flu of 1918 Was Really a Bioterror Attack on Humanity)
> 
> *THE DARK SIDE*
> This is from UNZ, a great website, worthy of visiting.
> 
> 
> Since the 20th century, the West has been and continues to be the most avid users of bioweapons. The United States is the biggest user of biochemical weapons in history, including in Cuba; Iraq, Syria and Iran (by proxy); Serbia, Japan, Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia, and America has eagerly used them on its own people, apparently more often than we care to admit.
> In the 1940s the United States purposely infected thousands of Guatemala, natives with syphilis and gonorrhea, to test these human guinea pigs with antibiotics. Of course, these suffering souls were sexually active for the rest of their lives and unwittingly infected everybody they came in contact with, including spouses.
> At Tuskegee, hundreds of American blacks were allowed to carry syphilis from the 1930s to the 1970s, to act as human petri dishes. This was to track the progress of the disease and observe the eventual macabre deaths that this bacteria is wont to inflict on its victims, in its final stages: insanity, nervous disorders, liver and heart disease.
> The United States has a long, illustrious history of using bioterrorism around the world. Cuba has been a favorite target  and has seen hundreds of thousands of its people infected with Dengue fever as well as its entire swine herd wiped out by swine fever.
> T he United States of America holds the exclusive patent on the Ebola virus: US patent number 20120251502, is owned by the American government. Ebola has been Uncle Sam’s bioweapon plaything since 1976,  when it was discovered in Zaire and shipped 3,500km by America’s bio-warfare lab at Fort Detrick, Maryland, then to West Africa for cultivation and development (via the UK’s bio-warfare labs in Porton Down and with the help of the World “Health” Organization), specifically, to Liberia, Guinea and Sierra Leone, the current epicenters of the Ebola epidemic on the Great Continent.
> *The 2014 Ebola outbreak came as a result of another rogue US Military operation *in austral Africa from which the Soros/Gates-funded Kenema bioweapons lab in Sierra Leone was involved.
> *The US has a long history of biowarfare against China*. The Report of the International Scientific Commission for the Investigation of Facts Concerning Bacteriological Warfare in Korea and China (ISC report) validated claims by North Korea and China that the US had launched bacteriological warfare (biological warfare, BW) attacks against both troops and civilian targets in those two countries over a period of months in 1952. This 667 page truth commission report has the dubious distinction of being the most vilified written document of the 20th Century. The report’s release in September 1952 brought a withering international attack. It was roundly denounced by American and British politicians of the highest rank, ridiculed by four star generals, accused of fraud by celebrated pundits, misquoted by notable scientists, and scorned by a compliant Western press. In subsequent decades, volumes placed in American university library collections were quietly and permanently removed from circulation. When the rare copy came up for auction, it was discretely purchased and disappeared from public view.
> *In March 2019, in a mysterious event, a shipment of exceptionally virulent viruses from Canada’s NML biological labs **ended up in China*. Canadian officials say the shipment was part of its efforts to support public-health research worldwide. They claimed that it was just normal procedure. What is unclear is why it was done in secret, and why the Chinese officials lodged a complaint. For certain, if this was just a routine transfer, the Chinese government would have been notified. In July 2019, a group of Chinese virologists were forcibly dispatched from the Canadian National Microbiology Laboratory (NML). The NML is Canada’s only level-4 facility and one of only a few in North America equipped to handle the world’s deadliest diseases, including Ebola, SARS, Coronavirus, etc.
> *On October 18th, 2019, the **Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security**, in conjunction with the World Economic Forum assembled “15 leaders of business, government, and public health” to simulate a scenario in which a coronavirus pandemic was ravaging the planet*. Major participants were American military leadership, and certain neocon political figures. The Chinese were not invited. The members took notes, and then returned to their day to day operations.
> *In Simulation Run 3 Months Ago,* the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation Predicted Up To 65 Million Deaths Via Coronavirus.
> *300 US military personnel arrived in Wuhan for the Military World Games* on October 19. The first coronavirus case appeared two weeks later, on November 2. Coronavirus incubation period is 14 days.
> *Two months later a very similar coronavirus pandemic hit China at Wuhan, a major transport hub* in Central China and for the high-speed train network, and with 60 air routes with direct flights to most of the world’s major cities, as well as more than 100 internal flights to major Chinese cities right at the Spring Festival travel rush when hundreds of millions of people travel across the country to be with their families.
> *The Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) is an entirely new strain* related to the MERS (MERS-CoV) and the SARS (SARS-CoV) viruses, though early evidence suggested that it was not dangerous. SARS was proven to be caused by a strain of the coronavirus, a large family of mostly harmless viruses also responsible for the common cold, but
> *SARS exhibited characteristics never before observed in any animal or human virus*, did not by any means fully match the animal viruses mentioned above, and contained genetic material that still remains unidentified – similar to this new coronavirus in 2019.
> *SARS had the hallmarks of a bioweapon*. After all, aren’t new biological warfare agents designed to produce a new disease with a new infectious agent? As in prior military experiments, all it might take … to spread SARS is an aerosol can . . .” Several Russian scientists suggested a link between SARS and biowarfare. Sergei Kolesnikov, a member of the Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, said the propagation of the SARS virus might well have been caused by leaking a combat virus grown in bacteriological weapons labs. According to a number of news reports, Kolesnikov claimed that the virus of atypical pneumonia (SARS) was a synthesis of two viruses (of measles and infectious parotiditis or mumps), the natural compound of which was impossible, that this mix could never appear in nature, stating, “This can be done only in a laboratory.” And Nikolai Filatov, the head of Moscow’s epidemiological services, was quoted in the Gazeta daily as stating he believed SARS was man-made because “there is no vaccine for this virus, its make-up is unclear, it has not been very widespread and the population is not immune to it.”
> *Virologist Dr. Alan Cantwell **wrote** at the time *that “the mysterious SARS virus is a new virus never before seen by virologists, “This is an entirely new illness with devastating effects on the immune system, and there is no known treatment.” Dr. Cantwell noted that the genetic engineering of coronaviruses has been occurring in both medical and military labs for decades. When he searched in PubMed for the phrase “coronavirus genetic engineering”, he was referred to 107 scientific experiments dating back to 1987. To quote Dr. Cantwell: “I quickly confirmed scientists have been genetically engineering animal and human coronaviruses to make disease-producing mutant and recombinant viruses for over a decade.”
> *The virus outbreak coincides with the trade war on China*.
> *The virus outbreak coincides with the HK “pro democracy” riots* fully funded and instigated by the NED / CIA.
> *The virus outbreak occurred just after Swine Flu decimated the Chinese pork industry*.
> *The virus outbreak occurred just after Bird Flu decimated the Chinese chicken industry*.
> *The virus outbreak occurred just before NED support and training of Uyghur Muslim* extremists.
> *This month, CNN published a gleeful (and untrue) report,* “China’s economy is slumping and the country is still suffering the effects of the trade war with America. An outbreak of a new and deadly virus is the last thing it needs.”
> *What will America do next?*
> 
> Nuclear plant meltdown?
> Mysterious deaths in the Chinese leadership ranks.
> Armed fighting in Taiwan?
> Collapse of a dam?
> Sinking of cargo ships?
> Mysterious disappearance of a passenger plane or ship?
> Do not be under the mistaken assumption that America will stop, or that China will continue to accept this status quo. It can only proceed so long before all fucking Hell breaks loose.
> 
> I’ve said this over and over … please listen for once.
> 
> Americans have no FUCKING idea how bad things can get. Do not believe that fighting for “_Oligarch ruled global democracy_” is worth the ultimate “push back”.
> 
> *Contrary Opinions*
> I do not have all the answers. All I did was sleuth though public, but forgotten articles, and stung things together into a thesis. There are other opinions, of course.
> 
> *[1] It’s natural, but the bad timing is coincidental.*
> 
> Of course, this theory omits a number of “elephants in the room”.
> 
> [1] These markets date back 5000 years. Why would there be an out break now? Why not during the time of King Nebuchadnezzar?
> 
> [2] If it is natural, then why would the United States patent it?
> 
> [3] Why are all these viral outbreaks against Chinese people and livestock? Why nothing else? Why no dogs and cats, donkeys and horses and birds? Why so darn _selective_?
> 
> [4] Why Wuhan; the geographic nexus of the Han race? Why not Guangzhou which is bigger, has more such markets, and has a year-round environment that is conducive to viral growth?
> 
> [5] Species jumping is rare. Tri-species jumping is unheard of, and the HIV inserts are not a natural occurrence.
> 
> To accept this narrative, you must also accept that the world is filled with coincidences that should not be explained.
> 
> Additionally, it’s not “so bad” or “so dangerous”. Here’s a chart that I found on a conservative web site called MoA;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wuhan virus is not that dangerous. It’s all just a lot of hype.
> To agree with this assessment then you must accept the idea that the Chinese government are idiots and over-reacting.
> 
> *[2] It’s a biological weapon, but it’s China’s fault. They stole it from the USA and accidentally released it.*
> 
> This narrative accepts the idea that the virus is man-made. However, it argues that the Chinese are not smart enough to develop weapons on their own, and are too inept to handle them.
> 
> The Chinese are the most merit-driven people on the world. This is true whether they are in school or working in a company. This narrative is something that does not fit with any Chinese that I know about. It’s like that narrative the Trump hired low-class strippers and asked them to pee on a hotel bed. You might not like Trump, but this does not fit his personality.
> 
> *[3] It’s a biological weapon, but it’s China’s fault. They had a biological weapons lab in the middle of one of the largest centrally located Chinese cities and it somehow escaped.*
> 
> The facility in Wuhan is NOT a military or development facility. It is a civilian diagnostic facility.
> 
> The difference between a military development facility and a public diagnostic facility is stark. It is the difference from a factory that makes automobiles, and a local automotive service center.
> 
> _“One of the goals was to build a BSL-4 laboratory that meets the national and international standards for diagnosing, researching, and developing antiviral drugs and vaccines while additionally preserving highly pathogenic BSL-4 agents for future scientific research.” _
> 
> It is a diagnostic facility. It is used to develop antiviral drugs. Read for yourself.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6478205/
> 
> Civilian viral research facilities are registered with the UN. Here is a List of BSL-4 Facilities.
> 
> https://www.liquisearch.com/biosafety_level/list_of_bsl-4_facilities
> 
> Military viral research facilities are secret. While in the United States there _MIGHT_ be some shared use facilities, I remain very skeptical about that concept. Knowing what I know about severely classified programs, it’s just not going to happen.
> 
> There is a fundamental difference between top-secret military warfare development, and civilian diagnostic facilities.
> 
> Military facilities do not need to be registered with any agency. Certainly, unless specified by treaty, military development complexes are not identified as they operate outside the public domain. You will notice that no North Korean labs or facilities are listed, nor are any Chinese military facilities.
> 
> If the Chinese were developing a militarized viral agent, they would not use a monitored diagnostic facility. They would use a classified military base, and they would not advertise it’s location. It would be in one or more of these facilities…
> 
> https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/army-fac.htm
> 
> What most people do not understand is that most of the “dirty global politics” that this Wuhan event signifies occurs outside the public domain. Like the movie “Men In Black”, the public is kept ignorant intentionally. In America that is why there are Special Access Programs, and branches that are “waived” and “unacknowledged”.
> 
> Now, all that being said, the argument against an accidental release from the BSL-4 Wuhan facility is that it is a new viral agent. It’s new. It’s militarized.
> 
> It cannot come out of a diagnostic facility.
> 
> That’s silly. That’s like asking your local automobile clinic down the street to build you a new car with custom details and new type of engine and custom transmission. Silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison between the Wuhan diagnostic facility and an American R&D weapons facility. Note the difference in the number of buildings, the campus size and distance from public roads.
> And…
> 
> *Editors’ note, January 2020:* Many stories have promoted an unverified theory that the Wuhan lab discussed in this article played a role in the coronavirus outbreak that began in December 2019. _Nature_ knows of no evidence that this is true.
> 
> –Inside the Chinese lab poised to study world’s most dangerous pathogens
> 
> *And of course, you have my conclusion…*
> 
> *Conclusion*
> America is waging biological warfare with China.
> 
> This time, it was really, really serious. Far worse than what started World War I, and World War II.
> 
> It is being done without an Act of War, and Congressional approval.
> 
> Luckily China took immediate steps, but the net-citizens, the world, and the people of Asia are on alert.
> 
> This is very, very dangerous, as the moment it is proved, both China and Russia will be forced to retaliate. Their people will not tolerate passive acceptance of a WMD attack on their nation.
> 
> It does not matter if it is nuclear, chemical or biological. It will not be permitted to pass without consequence.
> 
> For there HAS to be some consequences. If there isn’t any, things will only get worse.
> 
> Who ever thought this up was pure evil. It follows the same story-line as the movie “12 Monkeys” where a a bio-weapon was released directly in front of the Christmas holiday in all the major cities of the world.
> 
> Not only was the Wuhan coronavirus surreptitiously disseminated to serve as a major distraction from a rapidly collapsing _Global Economic & Financial System_…
> 
> …this state-sponsored black operation also represents the worst of predatory capitalism conducted as a means of generating revenue.
> 
> It occurred and peaked during the one most important day in the year in China; CNY eve. The odds of this occurrence being natural is rather small.
> 
> Look at the dissemination and propagation visually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the dissemination and propagation visually.
> In China, CNY eve is roughly equivalent to a combination of Christmas eve, the fourth of July and Labor day. This is THE most critical time of the year for the Chinese people. It is a time when the “great migration” begins and everyone returns home. And there are many many public and private parties. It’s a time when drunken buddies hug each other splash alcohol all over each other and spend times with everyone. It is a time where everyone is interacting with everyone else.
> 
> The odds of this happening is 1 in 365.
> 
> Think about that! A release of a bio-weapon when the vast majority of Chinese are traveling and enjoying time together at parties.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:23
> _What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
> Meanwhile, the narrative that this is an escaped bio-weapon is being heavily promoted by the Indian mainstream media (an individual funded by grants by an American institution). As well as some Australian news and opinion pieces (also funded by American interests).
> 
> Except, for one thing…
> 
> The bio-warfare labs are located in Xinjiang. Not in Wuhan… a city more than twice the size of New York City.
> 
> If you want to believe that a bio-warfare development lab is placed in a major city, then I have a bridge to sell you. No nation, especially not one run by merit, will put such a dangerous and lethal development center in the middle of such a large and important city.
> 
> Key Points…
> 
> American military members apparently unleashed an American patented, and Canadian engineered Biological Weapon in the major city of Wuhan designed to coincide with the yearly CNY mass migration. We know their names, and where they stayed and their actions. ALL Chinese cities are wired with video recording systems pipe-lined to the local police.
> 
> Like HK was able to record the Trump Administration cutting deals with separatist radicals, the Chinese have full documented evidence of what occurred.
> 
> China is now coping with this situation.
> 
> Once the situation settles, China will continue with negotiations with the soviets in Russia. They will conspire on a solution to reduce or to protect Asia from the American “pro democracy” internationalism.
> 
> All Americans should take note. Nothing ever goes unpunished.
> 
> Lastly, the timing of the deadly virus that ravaged China’s pig farms last year quite predictably triggered a call for the development of a preventative vaccine. What the following news report neglected to state was that the mass slaughter of pigs, in a society that demands LOTS of pork, was cynically planned to manufacture the urgent need for yet another vaccine.
> 
> 
> See: China’s Pig Farms Decimated by Virus—Was it bioengineered and spread on purpose?
> The bottom line here is that the Wuhan coronavirus is likely a race-targeting bioweapon strategically unleashed throughout China by U.S. military labs
> 
> *On a personal note…*
> There are various comments sent to me by enraged readers. They do not like what I have written.
> 
> I do not post comments I do not approve up. This is my blog and I am God here.
> 
> They claim that I am America-bashing and that all that I am saying is an attack on the great American “democracy”. They argue that China is a Communist Dictatorship (it isn’t, it’s a Republic nearly identical to the setup in America in 1776), and that everything I write is a lie.
> 
> I am an American expat. I am also a former Navy “brown shoe” and as patriotic as can be. Check out my other SHTF posts. I am a proud gun-toting, Trump loving “deplorable”.
> 
> The desire for the United States to maintain it’s grip on the world should not be in question. That is understandable. What should be, however, is how it is being _handled._
> 
> You should not try to raise yourself up by pushing others down.
> 
> This course that the United States is on is dangerous and fool-hardy. I worry that it will eventually result in a “_push back_” that America, the nation that I love, can never recover from.
> 
> I know things that most average Americans do not know. DO NOT PLAY AROUND WITH THE THREAT OF DANGER. It’s foolish.
> 
> 
> Be careful in your actions.
> When I was in High School I used to hang out with my friends and go to parties in the woods. We called these events “keg parties” and it was an every night affair. However, sometimes people would drink too much and insist on driving.
> 
> They were our friends, and buddies that we loved and cared about. But, things being as they were, eventually the sloshed friend would end up behind the wheel.
> 
> The others, with no other way to get home would be trapped in this death machine as our drunk buddy drove all over the road and in and off it. We were trapped while the good-meaning but absolutely incapable friend risked all of our lives.
> 
> That is what is going on… RIGHT NOW… in the United States.
> 
> *Chinese messaging all over Wechat*
> The following is a message from the government of China to everyone. Read it. The Chinese government is treating this as a major event similar to that of a war. Read the translation and come to your own conclusions.
> 
> The Chinese…
> 
> 什么叫“一级响应”？
> 
> 一级响应 是国家在面临战争和重大灾难时的最高应对级别。2003非典都没有启动一级响应；2008年汶川地震死了十多万人也没有启动一级响应。这次浙江、广东率先 启动一级响应、现全国启动了一级响应——这说明事态的严重性远远超出人们最大胆的想象。因此提醒大家千万不能等闲视之。能让武汉封城、北京所有庙会取消、 上海迪斯尼关闭、贺岁电影全部下架、全国戒备百城空港！！疫情一定严重到超乎我们的想象了！请放下盲目自信… 请照顾好自己和家人，对自己和家人朋友负责！好好守在家里，安全度过这场大灾难！
> 
> 再次普及：这是战争不是儿戏，打赢了，天天都是春节！输了，这就是你最后一个春节！收起你盲目的自信和侥幸心理，也收起你事不关己高高挂起的态度，这场战役没有局外人！呆在家不要外出！保护的是你自己！是对全家人的负责！对一线的医护人员负责！对社会的负责!
> 
> The translation…
> 
> What is a first response?
> 
> The first-order response is the highest level of national response in the *face of war* and major disasters. None of the 2003 SARS initiated a first-order response; Wenchuan earthquake in 2008 killed more than 100,000 people did not start a response level.
> 
> This time, Zhejiang and Guangdong took the lead in initiating the first-level response, and now the whole country has launched the first-level response.
> 
> This shows that the seriousness of the situation is far beyond peoples boldest imagination.
> 
> Therefore, we must not take it lightly.
> 
> Can let Wuhan Fengcheng, Beijing all temple fairs canceled, Shanghai Disneyland closed, New Years film all off shelves, *national guard hundred cities airport*!!
> 
> The outbreak must be worse than we thought!
> 
> Please put down your blind confidence. Please take good care of yourself and your family and be responsible for yourself and your friends.
> 
> Stay at home and ride out this disaster safely!
> 
> Once again popular: *This is war is not a game*, win, every day is the Spring Festival! Lose, this is your last Spring Festival!
> 
> Put away your blind self-confidence and luck, but also put away your attitude that you have nothing to do with yourself, there is no outsider in this battle!
> 
> Stay at home and don’t go out!
> 
> You’re protecting yourself!
> 
> Is responsible for the whole family!
> 
> Responsible for the front-line medical staff!
> 
> Responsibility to society!
> 
> The way that China is treating it differs substantially from the way the American and British mainstream media is reporting it.
> 
> 
> _Coronavirus versus flu: Influenza deadlier than Wuhan …_
> _Something Far Deadlier Than The Wuhan Virus Lurks Near …_
> _Why Flu Outbreaks Have Been the Worst in Nearly a …_
> _Wuhan coronavirus less of a threat to Americans than flu …_
> _Why this year’s flu season is worse than last year so far_
> The American mainstream media is completely out of touch. A nation with a population many times that of the United States locks down everyone inside their homes for three weeks, and this is NOT news? It’s like the flu? Only not as bad?
> 
> What.
> 
> The.
> 
> ****?
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 01:01
> _So the flu is far deadlier than this?_
> *Chinese Government releases are curious statement…*
> Just now, the Chinese government has sent a message to everyone NOT to TRAVEL during the NEXT holiday sometime in April. That’s four months in the future…
> 
> Why?
> 
> What do they know?
> 
> *Take Aways*
> 
> 
> 
> American / Canadian bio-weapon scientists have engineered similar germ-weapons; of the same type, the same class, and the same nearly identical properties.
> We know this because they have filed patents on this viral type with the United States patent office.
> [1] Canadian bio-weapons scientists were caught “red handed” trying to sneak a similar Cat-4 viral pathogen into China in March 2019. The Chinese government lodged a complaint.
> [2] American bio-scientists have also been caught “red handed” collecting Chinese DNA for their biological experiments.
> Both events are well documented, and formal complaints by China have been lodged.
> The profile, characteristics of this strain are are indicative of a bio-weapon. Especially the stealth nature of contamination, the deceptive nature of transmission, and the sudden and fatal results. All are hallmarks of a militarized biological weapon.
> The launch of this sickness occurred at a time and place indicative of a biological attack. The odds of this occurring randomly is small.
> Neocon John Bolton attended a high-level discussion with the Gates foundation about the transmission of a biological pathogen two months before this event.
> Since 2018 the Chinese at all levels, have been “closed out” of American and “allied” biological weapons research, and pandemic studies.
> American military personnel were in Wuhan at the precise moment of the first release of the virus.
> Then all military staff were directed NOT to watch Chinese social media applications, videos and photos.
> Chinese authorities are acting swiftly and proactively. They are not pointing fingers, or laying accusations.
> However, the Chinese government and their military are treating this as a biological _attack_.
> American mainstream media is treating this as a harmless flu.
> *Other thoughts…*
> There are some 100-plus CIA / Pentagon-sponsored clandestine and semi-known laboratories spread throughout the world – laboratories to fabricate and test agents for biological warfare.
> 
> A few years ago, one such laboratory was discovered and reported on in Ukraine. They were working on a virus affecting the “Russian Race”. Since there is no homogenous Russian Race – their initial trials supposedly failed. Since the empire never gives up in its evil attempts to dominate the world, we can assume that research on race directed bio-agents continues.
> 
> This western, especially American (CIA, Pentagon, NATO) project to develop biochemical weapons to kill people by disease rather than bullets and bombs – it is much cheaper! And less obvious – does exist.
> 
> You may draw your own conclusion on whether SARS and the new 2019-nCoV fits that pattern. The timing of the appearance was especially curious. It was first reported on 31 December 2019 in Wuhan – and then expanded into a proportion, so that it interfered with China’s most important holiday, the Lunar New Year. It could, of course, be just coincidence.
> 
> One of Washington’s “low-grade” warfare models is destabilizing China (and Russia for that matter) with any means. With the objective of destabilization, China is constantly being harassed and aggressed – see Hong Kong, Taiwan, the Uyghurs in _Xinjiang_, Tibet, the tariff wars – and why not with a contagious virus, a trial for a potential pandemic?
> 
> What can be observed and even the west must notice to their chagrin and frustration – is China’s extreme resilience and capacity to adapt and resist – to resist with powerful minds and ingenuity that saves her people. And that without counter-aggression, without even an accusation and never a threat.
> 
> _This is China’s way forward: a steady flow of endless creation, avoiding conflict, no dominance, but seeking harmony by building bridges between people and among countries and cultures – creating understanding and wellbeing, towards a multi-polar world. A model for mankind? – If only the west would open its eyes and wake up._
> 
> – The Coronavirus Epidemic: Chinese Resilience and Silent, Simple and Steady Resistance – A Model for Mankind
> 
> *Why is America doing this?*
> Why America is doing this…
> 
> 
> The actual trade imports that China obtains from the United States. One of the often cited misconceptions that many Americans have is that China would collapse if the United States were to stop trading with her. The idea is that "China needs us more than we need them". It’s not true, and it’s not even remotely true. Here, is the actual import data that China imports from the United States. Take a good long hard look at it.
> 
> And the American government wants China to be reduced, they are openly announcing their glee that Chinese people are hurting…
> 
> 
> Commerce secretary says coronavirus will help bring jobs to North America
> Yeah. As if America still had factories that can employ skilled people, as well as still had people that had the ability to manage and supervise factories…
> 
> I just do not trust the USA government.
> 
> 
> *Update 1*
> Coronavirus: The Plot Thickens
> From Reports:
> 
> Indian researchers have found HIV-derived inserts in the coronavirus genome that compound the infectious potential and greatly bolster the argument this virus was developed as a bioterror weapon. https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...ing-fears-over-artificially-created-bioweapon
> 
> This 2016 Worldwide Threat Assessment of the US Intelligence Community lists China as a major potential “terror actor” (p.2) and genome editing (p.9) as a major terror risk. https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/SASC_Unclassified_2016_ATA_SFR_FINAL.pdf
> 
> Before jumping to conclusions, let’s assume for argument’s sake that the paper published in India on the makeup and likely evolution of this virus passes peer review. What then? The international community will likely conclude the virus was bio-engineered and will condemn China with major implications for sanctions and global trade/travel.
> 
> But consider: it is the agenda of USA to contain the rise of China. Cui bono?
> 
> Is it far-fetched that having fingered China as a major terror actor and terror risk that US agents would have created this epidemic in the epicenter of Chinese virology experimentation?
> 
> It is easier in this instance to identify the crime than the criminal. Western intel agencies are associated with false flags.
> 
> – Coronavirus: The Plot Thickens
> 
> *Update 2*
> Apparently, people are actually dying in the streets. WTF?
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:23
> _Do not let the soundtrack fool you. This is serious business._
> And this…
> 
> 
> Dead in the streets being attended to.
> *Update 3*
> Americans to the rescue!
> 
> The holiday started on CNY eve, and ended just as abruptly when the government ordered everyone to stay inside. Now, on the eve of the first day of work after the holiday we get this message floating around Chinese social media…
> 
> 重磅利 好！！！ 古利得是一家非常牛逼的美国研究病毒药物的公司，在世界上没有几家，它研究的一些药物是当今世界上没有的。这次中国请来的研究病毒的专家就是这个公司的老 总，钟南山院士亲自去机场迎接接他！因为这个公司的抗病毒药瑞德西韦治好了中国武汉去美国的35岁患者，所以中美已经签订合同购买这个公司抗病毒的瑞德西 韦进口协议！这个抗病毒特效药今天已经到了中国！明天就会用到武汉的病患者身上了！！！重要的是用药以后，一天就可以好转！很快局面就会转好了！那些重病 人都有救了！
> 
> Translation…
> 
> Big Benefit!!!
> 
> Gullit is a very powerful American company that studies viral drugs. There are few in the world, and some of the drugs it studies are not available in the world today.
> 
> This time the expert that China invites to study virus is this companys boss, academician Zhong Nanshan goes to airport personally to meet him!
> 
> Because the companys antiviral drug Red Seaway cured 35-year-old patients from Wuhan, China to the United States, China and the United States have signed a contract to buy the companys antiviral Red Seaway import agreement!
> 
> This anti-virus medicine has arrived in China today! Tomorrow will be used in Wuhans patient body!!!
> 
> The important thing is that after you take the medicine, you can get better in a day! It will all turn around soon! The seriously ill are saved!
> 
> I do not know if this message is true or not. Typically, the Chinese tend to be very pragmatic, they usually don’t post hoaxes or lies. It can land them in a Chinese gulag if they do.
> 
> Imagine that, if true!
> 
> An[1] American company, suddenly has the[2] cure, and it’s a miracle cure! It works nearly[3] instantaneous! The world is saved, and it’s the Americans who did it.
> 
> Well… we will see.
> 
> In the world of politics, and global diplomacy it’s a high stakes game of push, thrust, parry, retreat, fancy foot work, and parry.
> 
> 
> The idea that it is isolated to far away China only, and that it’s not so bad as the flu is falling apart.
> With the alternative media promoting the idea that this is a bio-weapon stolen by the Chinese and released accidentally …
> … and Tictoc and Chinese social media showing men, women, children and complete families, dressed like Americans, dying on the street…
> And the American military being forbidden to watch this.
> And the very non-confrontational (smiling and nodding) Chinese reaction…
> While China and Russia are having meetings…
> Perhaps, it’s time for the USA to pull back from this operation.
> 
> We will see.
> 
> All I do know is that according to the American mainstream news, “China has not accepted help from America”, from the article titled “China has not yet accepted US help with the coronvirus epidemic “. This article is what the White House adviser Robert O’Brien has to say.
> 
> 
> *Update 4*
> Turns out the news in Update 3 about the medicine was out of Thailand, not the United States. Thailand did the research. The United States just owns the drug that the studies were based upon.
> 
> Today 5FEB20, Beijing has released a statement;
> 
> 著名的*北京中日友好医院曹彬医生团队*在疫情发生后，通过一系列研究在*2月3日凌晨*起对瑞德西韦（Remdesivir）进行了*临床试验证明，结果显示效果良好！——*
> 
> *用药以后17个小时，就恢复了96%的肺功能！到2月4日，所有参加临床试验的270名病人的肺部功能都正在恢复！*
> 
> Translation;
> 
> After the outbreak, the team of Dr. Cao Bin of the famous Beijing Sino-Japanese Friendship Hospital conducted clinical trials on Remdesivir in the early hours of February 3rd through a series of studies, which showed good results! ——
> 
> Within 17 hours of the drug, 96% of the lung function was restored! By February 4th, all 270 patients who participated in the clinical trial were recovering their lung function!
> 
> The second part of this report reads…
> 
> *而且，前天泰国传来的大消息，也佐证了该药物的有效性！*
> 
> *12小时好转！48小时就由阳转阴！*
> 
> 2月2日14:00，泰国副总理阿努廷公布了泰国在当前治疗新型冠状病毒肺炎的进展——使用*艾滋病压制治疗药物及抗流感病毒两大组合疗法*，重新制定出*新式医疗方案*。
> 
> *治疗结果显示，在该医院接受该疗法的新冠肺炎病例，在12小时后病情好转，48小时检测结果为阴性。*
> 
> 来自武汉的患者已经70多岁，到Rajavithi医院的时候，肺部炎症情况已经十分严重，肺部充血，需要借用设备辅助呼吸，并且患者本身有高血压及心脏病等随身疾病史，*综合来看，该患者感染情况属于较为严重一列。*
> 
> 泰国医疗专家组，通过综合考虑及临床实验等，*通过HIV抗逆转录病毒药物与抗流感药物联合给药的方案*：每天早-晚服用HIV抗逆转录病毒药物，同时每天早-晚服用抗流感病毒奥司他韦Oseltamivir，病人竟然全面退烧！
> 
> Translation…
> 
> Moreover, the big news from Thailand the day before yesterday also confirmed the effectiveness of the drug!
> 
> 12 hours to get better! 48 hours from yang to yin!
> 
> On February 2nd, at 14:00, Thai Deputy Prime Minister Anutin announced Thailand’s progress in the current treatment of the new coronavirus pneumonia – the use of AIDS-suppressing drugs and anti-flu virus two combination therapies, to re-develop a new medical program.
> 
> The results showed that the hospital received the treatment of the new case of coronary pneumonia, after 12 hours of improvement, 48 hours test results were negative.
> 
> Patients from Wuhan have been more than 70 years old, to Rajavithi Hospital, the lung inflammation has been very serious, pulmonary congestion, need to borrow equipment to assist breathing, and the patient himself has high blood pressure and heart disease and other carry-on disease history, in general, the patient’s infection is a more serious column.
> 
> Thai medical expert group, through comprehensive consideration and clinical trials, through HIV antiretroviral drugs and anti-flu drugs combined drug protocol program: daily morning-night HIV antiretroviral drugs, while taking anti-flu virus oseltamivir early-to-late daily anti-flu virus Oseltamivir, patients should be completely descarbexed!
> 
> The third part…
> 
> 更可喜的是，*美国方已经承诺不会为该药物引进中国不会做任何阻碍！*美国总统特朗普和美国公共卫生行政部门已批准：
> 
> *如果我国临床试验效果OK，中国就可以免费试用该药物，一直至4月27日！*
> 
> 就在临床试验效果不错的消息传来，高层就立即做出相应，可谓夜以继日在奋战！就在今天下午，*科技部已经宣布，一批瑞德西韦药物于今天下午抵达国内。*
> 
> Translation…
> 
> What’s more, the U.S. has promised not to introduce China for the drug without any hindrance! U.S. President Donald Trump and the U.S. Public Health Administration have approved:
> 
> If the results of clinical trials in China are OK, China can try the drug for free until April 27!
> 
> Just in the clinical trial effect of good news came, the high-level immediately made the corresponding, can be said to be fighting day after night! Just this afternoon, the Ministry of Science and Technology has announced that a batch of Redsiewe drugs arrived in the country this afternoon.
> 
> And just like that…
> 
> 
> A patented American drug cures a patented American virus.
> American media reports two types of stories… for two types of audiences;
> 
> 
> It’s natural, and is pretty harmless. The flu is much worse.
> It’s a biological weapon released by the communist dictatorship on the Chinese people. Either intentionally or accidentally.
> *Update 5*
> This is a serious virus that contaminates so very easily and quickly.
> 
> *Infected in 15 seconds while he bought vegetables at the market.*
> GIC Team GICexpat 6FEB20
> 
> A 56-year-old man in Ningbo was recently confirmed as a newly found case to have contracted the novel coronavirus after visiting a food market in the city’s Jiang Bei district on January 23. The confirmation was released to the public on February 4 by the district’s official social media account.
> 
> What’s especially surprising about this case is how fast the man contracted the virus.
> 
> Video surveillance revealed that it only took 15 seconds for him to be fully exposed, as neither he nor the 61-year-old woman standing next to him while picking out vegetables at the same stall were wearing protective masks.
> 
> The woman is believed to have had contracted the virus a few days prior while attending a blessing ceremony.
> 
> The man and woman, now both affected by the 2019-nCoV, did not know each other before crossing paths at the Shuang Dongfang market.
> 
> Unfortunately, 19 people who subsequently came into close contact with the newly-infected 56-year-old patient have already shown positive signs of infection. All of them have been put under isolated medical observation for further examination.
> 
> *Update 6*
> Police are forcefully taking sick people into quarantine. Many refuse to go along, and have to be carried out of their homes.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:27
> _Forcefully removed from their home._
> *Update 7*
> The Western American mainstream narrative is that this is nothing, just a “natural” virus. It’s not so lethal or worrisome. It’s not as bad as the flu. Though, I have yet to see any person with the flu act like this…
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:23
> _Not as bad as the flu they say._
> *Update 8*
> A good laugh. Written in the middle of a lethal American bio-weapons attack on China, The Washington Standard defends United States global actions, eight simultaneous wars and bio / economic warfare. Is America Now “The Evil Empire”? .
> 
> Their conclusion; no, not at all.
> 
> Communism is.
> 
> Well, because of history. Mao, Stalin, Hitler, and many others, such as Pol Pot killed millions of their countrymen.
> 
> Except China is *Communist in Name only*, just like *America is a Republic in name only*.
> 
> 
> *China is a Republic.* It follows the same model as pre-political party United States. Pure communist construction was discarded in the early 1970’s.
> *America is an Oligarchy.* It was started as a Republic. Changed into a Democracy with the passage of the 12th and 17th amendments, and the progressive “improvements” of President Wilson et.al. solidified the oligarchy we know of today.
> *Update 9*
> February 10th, a group of companies will try to resume work, if you happen to be employees of these enterprises, please be sure to take a hard look at the following 10 recommendations:
> 
> 1, carry your ID card with you
> 
> 2, at least 3 masks.
> 
> 3, vial alcohol 1 bottle (but please note keeping, do not smoke)
> 
> 4, 1 phone sealbag
> 
> 5, pen 1
> 
> 6, home-cooked meals
> 
> 7. Don’t touch colleagues
> 
> 8, wash your hands frequently
> 
> 9, cycling to and from work
> 
> 10. Looking for a new job (don’t ask why, this time to let you go to work company, must not be a good company ( tears) #职场达人说#职场进化论 #
> 
> Translation from the Chinese government alert;
> 
> 2月10 日即将有一批公司尝试复工，如果你正好是这些企业的员工，请一定要认真看以下10条建议： 1，随身携带身份证 2，至少3个口罩 3，小瓶酒精1瓶（但请注意保管，别抽烟） 4，手机密封袋1个 5，笔1只 6，自家煮的饭菜 7，不要触碰同事 8、勤洗手 9、骑车上下班 10、寻找新工作（不要问为什么，这个时间还要让你们去上班的公司，一定不是什么好公司[泪奔]）#职场达人说# #职场进化论#
> 
> *Update 10*
> First, the Chinese government has treated the epidemic as an act of war, deploying all the means at its disposal, including the military, in order to contain its spread, building several large new hospitals, putting entire huge cities under quarantine and extending the national holidays. The response as been far beyond what this virus seems to warrant, with its low mortality rate.
> 
> Second, the Western media response has been an exemplary effort to produce a panic and to smear China, making what is happening there into a horror story. Not only did the mass media outlets do their best to stoke mass hysteria about all things Chinese, but various bloggers and independent “experts” pitched in to produce a panic.
> 
> Third, the White House has recently requested that experts look into the possibility that 2019-nCoV has been genetically engineered… I suspect that the next move will be to declare that this virus is indeed an engineered biological weapon developed by Russia, of course.
> 
> – Dmitry Orlov has his suspicions about the 2019-nCoV flu, at Club Orlov
> 
> *Update 11 – 13FEB20*
> From the Jerusalem Post…
> 
> *Arab media accuse US, Israel of coronavirus conspiracy against China*
> 
> *One report claimed that it was no coincidence that the coronavirus was largely absent from the US and Israel.*
> 
> Numerous reports in the Arab press have accused the US and Israel of being behind the creation and spread of the deadly coronavirus as part of an economic and psychological war against China, the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI) reported.
> 
> One report in the Saudi daily newspaper _Al-Watan_ claimed that it was no coincidence that the coronavirus was absent from the US and Israel, though this is despite America having 12 confirmed cases at the time of writing.
> 
> “A ‘wonder’ virus was discovered yesterday in China; tomorrow it will be discovered in Egypt, but it will not be discovered either today, tomorrow or the day after tomorrow in the US or Israel, nor in poor countries such as Burundi or the Comoro Islands,” the report said.
> 
> It also went on to accuse the US and Israel of being behind other outbreaks over the past several years in China and in the Arab world.”As soon as Egypt announced, a few years ago, that it would rely on poultry , and that it would even export [poultry] abroad – that is, that it no longer needed poultry from the US, France, and so on – [suddenly] there appeared, from underneath the ground, the avian flu virus… with the aim of nipping [Egypt’s economic] awakening in the bud,” the report said.”
> 
> Even before this, the same thing was done in China… when in 2003 [the country] announced that it had the [world’s] largest dollar reserves they [the Americans] introduced coronavirus’ cousin, SARS, into [the country].”
> 
> At the beginning of February, Syrian daily newspaper _Al-Thawra_ also claimed the coronavirus and other outbreaks were part of a US-China war.
> 
> “From Ebola, Zika, SARS, avian flu and swine flu, through anthrax and mad cow disease to the corona[virus] – [all these] deadly viruses were manufactured by the US and threaten to annihilate the peoples of the world,” the report alleged.
> 
> “[The US] has turned biological warfare into a new type of war, by means of which it intends to change the rules of play and shift the conflict with the peoples [of the world] away from the conventional path.”A report on the Egyptian news site Vetogate.com built on this theory even more, specifying why Wuhan was supposedly chosen as the epicenter of the current outbreak.”
> 
> American factories are the first to manufacture every kind of virus and bacteria, from the virulent smallpox virus and the bubonic plague virus to all the viruses we saw in the recent years, such as mad cow disease and swine flu,” the site claimed.
> 
> “Wuhan, the city that has now been struck by the corona[virus], is an industrial town, but it is nevertheless the eighth-richest city in China after Shanghai.”Guangzhou, Beijing, Tianjin and Hong Kong, are the country’s major cities.
> 
> [Wuhan’s] place at the bottom of the list [of China’s major cities] is what makes it a suitable [place] for an American crime… for it is not a focus of attention, and the level of healthcare there is surely lower than in the larger and more important cities.”
> 
> The news site adds that there is a theorized economic motivation for the outbreak, as the supposed masterminds behind it will reap the billions of dollars spent by China on emergency treatments and medicines, “which, by the way, will be manufactured by an Israeli company.”
> 
> Over 37,000 people around the world have been infected with the coronavirus as the outbreak continues to spread. The current death toll is over 800 people.
> 
> *Links*
> Some general links…
> 
> 
> _There’s an extremely malevolent aspect to this bio-terror operation: WEAPONIZED CORONAVIRUS: “Bioengineered as a self-replicating weapon system”_
> _Why didn’t the U.S. implement the same type of border screenings as Russia and India? (See: Deadly Chinese coronavirus arrives in US as Russia, India & others boost border screenings) . Why isn’t the USA afraid, like Russia, India, Japan, or the EU?_
> _The Officially Ignored Link Between Lyme Disease and the Plum Island Bioweapon Laboratory_
> _46 Million Chinese Are Now Under Quarantine, More Than All Of California; Virus Jumps To Europe_
> _‘SPREADS THROUGH EYES’: Coronavirus vectors of transmission increasing_
> It is very easy to find links and discussions of “the illegal collection of Chinese DNA by America” on the internet as the following links attest.
> 
> 
> https://www.sohu.com/a/230218940_236505
> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-worldlook-1022694-1.shtml
> https://club.kdnet.net/dispbbs.asp?id=11755947&boardid=1
> http://bbs.zhongcai.com/thread-1453294-1-1.html
> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-worldlook-805394-1.shtml
> Here’s some HK links in English. There shouldn’t be any question that drones were used to spread swine flu during the heat of the trump trade wars. That is all well documented.
> 
> Whether they worked in behalf of the USA government is speculation. Most articles claim that they are working independently as part of a _“criminal element”._
> 
> As far as the design of the drones, most commercially available drones are manufactured in Guangzhou. So, getting some drones and having them modified professionally, locally within China isn’t too much of a stretch. I do that all the time myself for other “projects”.
> 
> What is the question that people should be asking is HOW the “criminal elements” got a hold of “swine flu”, and learned how to handle it, use it, and disseminate it. Because, boys and girls, the virus dies once it is removed from a live host…
> 
> _Chinese criminals use drones to infect swine flu –_
> _Chinese criminal gangs spreading African swine fever to_
> _Chinese Gangs Use Drones to Spread African Swine Fever …_
> _Chinese Gangsters Reportedly Using Drones to Spread …_
> _Chinese gangsters use drones to spread African swine fever …_
> _China flight systems jammed by pig farm’s African swine …_
> _Commercial pig farm in China jams drone signal to combat …_
> _The Chinese gangsters using drones to spread African swine …_
> _Chinese Gangsters Reportedly Using Drones to Spread …_
> _A fierce fight in a pig farm that repels drones with a …_
> _Chinese pig farm jams drone of swine fever crooks_
> 
> (Republished from MetallicMan by permission of author or representative)


Great script for a Netflix movie. On a sidenote, having worked and been to China on work trips, it comes as little surprise to me that China has kept up with their reputation of Made In China stamp on all platforms including diseases. The market conditions are horrendous and the food is beyond appalling. Nevertheless I was exposed to it in a limited manner, I am sure there is more to it to those who live there. US may have its horns against China, but China fell on this one more time, otherwise they would've had no issue crying out to the world that this is a US led attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## riscol

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/secr...ill-ethnicities-other-than-angloxasons.652945

Bio weapon is not a fairy tale but has been used against Africans, Indians, Chinese, South Americans. I can understand why China is keeping it quiet. If the Chinese leadership told its citizens that the US has unleashed bio weapon inside China, the people will be demanding for a retaliation just like what happened to Soleimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GHALIB

conspiracy theory only .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KAL-EL

GHALIB said:


> conspiracy theory only .



There was recently a thread talking about how the virus might’ve been Created in a Chinese lab.

Some of the usual suspects didn’t like that. But I’m willing to lay odds that they would be perfectly fine with this theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Smarana Mitra

scope said:


> Very long article. Summary is
> 
> ● Timing - during trade war, virus appears shortly after us military arrives at military games, virus outbreak during Chinese New Years, the biggest annual human migration - a powerful way to spread the bioweapon from the nation's central transport hub (Wuhan).
> ● Statistically impossible odds - within 1 year, hit by 3 viruses (killed 50% of pig stock, killed huge percentage of chicken stock, hit by epidemic)
> ● Racial targeting - only Ethnic Chinese die
> ● Virus is man made
> ● CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on Wuhan biolab for "leaking" the virus
> but Wuhan biolab is NOT a biowarfare lab. All countries locate biowarfare labs FAR FAR away from city centers.
> ● CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on "dirty Chinese eating bats". This is rare and even if true, had no coronavirus problems for centuries. Why now?
> 
> *● All evidence and timing points to only ONE culprit - the us regime.*
> 
> I will remind readers that for decades, the us regime denied using biological weapons against Koreans and Chinese during their Korean War against North Koreans - calling it a "conspiracy theory" (a term invented by the CIA to smear investigators). Finally, it was revealed that they did use bioweapons and lied about it - for decades.
> 
> Table of ContentsOptions
> 
> Was the 2020 Wuhan Coronavirus an Engineered Biological Attack on China by America for Geopolitical Advantage?
> Introduction
> Swine flu was propagated by drones
> Trump trade war went “hot”
> History
> Chinese treated this seriously.
> CNY 2020 devistation!
> Point of origin.
> Comparison with SARS
> Military Weaponization of the Virus by America
> Russian and Chinese biochemists believe that this virus is man-made.
> Virus is tailored to attack Asians
> American bioscientists caught by the police inside of China doing illegal acts.
> Trademarks and indicators
> Curious questions…
> The Argument
> SARS conspiracy theory
> Wuhan Coronavirus of 2020
> Why China?
> THE DARK SIDE
> What will America do next?
> Contrary Opinions
> Conclusion
> On a personal note…
> Chinese messaging all over Wechat
> Chinese Government releases are curious statement…
> Take Aways
> Other thoughts…
> Why is America doing this?
> Update 1
> Update 2
> Update 3
> Update 4
> Update 5
> Update 6
> Update 7
> Update 8
> Update 9
> Update 10
> Update 11 – 13FEB20
> Links
> _*[Portions of this article were drawn from various sources as cited. However, additional portions seem to have been quoted from Larry Romanoff at Global Research without proper citation.]*_
> 
> It does seem _farfetched_, doesn’t it?
> 
> That the United States will risk World War III, using nuclear weapons, by launching a coronavirus inside China during the 2020 Chinese New Year celebrations? But that is exactly the scenario that I fear has occurred.
> 
> Here we discuss this horror.
> 
> If this is the actual case, and it is actually intentionally engineered and used against China, it means that the USA is flirting with global nuclear annihilation. This is nothing that should be treated _lightly_.
> 
> Maybe *not *so far-fetched. When you get into the _details_…
> 
> *Introduction*
> Many in the know, believe America has two options when it comes to winning a world war against China and Russia. Also, what most agree on is the fact that America cannot win a conventional war against either power, or both.
> 
> – Can America Win World War III? A Critical Analysis
> 
> Officially called *the novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV), *the contagion is a respiratory illness *,* a new type of viral pneumonia, in the same family of infections as SARS and MERS.
> 
> It highly contagious. It’s of a factor many, many time contageous than any other known virus.
> 
> _High Contagiousness _
> 
> Indeed, if we compare how SARS spread out in 2002-2003, it is hard not to notice how much more contagious nCoV-2019 is compared to SARS.
> 
> It took SARS three months to reach to the point of 300 cases between November 2002 and February 2003. In the climax of SARS, the daily number of newly registered cases in Mainland China never exceeded 200 cases.
> 
> In comparison, on 28th January 2020 alone, 1459 new cases of nCoV-2019 were reported nationwide, including 315 cases in Wuhan. In just a week between 20-28 January, the number of patients with nCoV-2019 exceeded the number of all SARS patients confirmed in Mainland China between 2002-2004!
> 
> Mainland China had just 5327 cases of SARS, but nCoV-2019 already had 5974 registered cases by the end of January 28th, 2020.
> 
> – Coronavirus: Summary to date & insights
> 
> Taken alone, it’s just “another” viral agent. Only this time it’s much stronger. However, taken in context with other events, other systems, and other considerations it points to some very serious conclusions; conclusions that are far too hard to ignore.
> 
> Everything _seemingly _points to biowarfare being waged against China.
> 
> Crazy! Right?
> 
> No nation would be so crazy, so stupid, so insane, so evil… as to launch a very deadly WMD inside a nuclear-armed world power on their most important holiday. Right?
> 
> Who would be interested in doing this?
> 
> 
> _This Is How to Stop China from Dominating the South China_
> _What Happens After China Surpasses the U.S. Economy_
> _US law enforcers should stop China’s influence_
> _It’s too late to stop China’s rise, so the West must start …_
> _How to Stop China in the South China Sea | Foreign Affairs_
> _How To Stop China’s Rise_
> The calls for drastic and immediate action against China are all over the major American neocon publications. Just because you (personally) are not aware of them, does not mean that they do not exist. These neocons are foaming at the mouth for a fight.
> 
> Who are they?
> 
> The culprits are the dominant Western Powers. Which pretty much is America and it’s allies (namely Britain). The objective is to put “stress” on China in a combined effort to contain her growing power and influence.
> 
> It seems so far-fetched.
> 
> No one would be that crazy, that evil, that insane to want to hurt a successful nation full of hard-working and family loving people. No one, unless…
> 
> …they are _ideologically _motivated.
> 
> Negotiation is not a policy. It’s a technique. It’s something you use when it’s to your advantage, and something that you don’t use when it’s not to your advantage.
> 
> –John Bolton
> 
> 
> During the 2020 Chinese New Year celebrations and mass-migration, a very dangerous and lethal virus exploded all over the nation.
> This should not be a trivial concern.
> 
> To accuse the United States of doing so is not to be done lightly.
> 
> All that is presented herein is, of course, speculative. I sincerely wish, hope and desire that it is not the case at all.
> 
> 
> Wuhan virus in 2020.
> As it is pretty much a yearly event to have some type of flu or viral outbreak in China. The Chinese government is well-equipped to deal with these outbreaks.
> 
> But this time, it’s really… really different.
> 
> 
> _Mysterious pneumonia outbreak sickens dozens in China …_
> _China flu outbreak: Mystery Pneumonia illness symptoms …_
> _Is China Ground Zero for a Future Pandemic?_
> However, what is different THIS TIME is that the virus is[1] new (not a strain of an existing virus),[2] extremely aggressive,[3] launched during the yearly Chinese migration, and[4] comes at the heels of a wide spectrum of American instigated attacks on China during the “Trump Trade Wars”.
> 
> *Swine flu was propagated by drones*
> As strange was it seems, the complete collapse of the pig farm industry in China in 2019 was propagated by drones. This is why so many isolated pig farms became infected. “Criminal elements” were using drones to spray the pigs with flu to devastate the pork industry.
> 
> “Criminal Elements”.
> 
> This is the Swine-flu pandemic in 2019.
> 
> 
> _Chinese Farmers: Criminals Are Using Drones to Infect Our Pigs_
> _Commercial pig farm in China jams drone signal to combat …_
> _Pig Farm In Trouble for Defenses Against Swine Fever …_
> _Chinese gangsters use drones to spread African swine fever …_
> Have you ever heard of this?
> 
> The idea that drones would spread a virus was intriguing.
> 
> 
> Who designed and modified the drones?
> Who manufactured and modified them so professionally?
> How were the drones in the South of China, equal to those in the West, North and East?
> How can the pig farmers get a hold of the same viral agent?
> Meanwhile the Western media isn’t reporting on the drone use to decimate the pork industry.
> It’s using technology to destroy an entire national industry. And it’s blamed on “criminal gangs”. I know that gangs are powerful, but why would they ever want to destroy a national resource?
> 
> That is like Tony Soprano conspiring to sink every container ship in every port in the United States. It does not add up.
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump trade war went “hot”*
> For some reason, ever since the “Trump trade war”, China has been hit with unusually dangerous and lethal germs, viral agents, and illnesses that has attacked livestock and people.
> 
> 
> _Asian Lineage Avian Influenza A(H7N9) Virus_
> _China’s African swine fever outbreak is unprecedented_
> _Unusual virus strains cause flu outbreak in China_
> 
> The Chinese chicken industry was almost wiped out in 2018 by the bird flu virus.
> You do not need to believe me.
> 
> Just Google for viral outbreaks in China. It’s all over the place. It’s everywhere.
> 
> Ever since President Donald Trump became President and incorporated Neocon “War Hawks” on his negotiation team, China has been wracked with all sorts of[1] new,[2] novel, and[3] unusually lethal strains of viral agents. All of which cripple the Chinese people, food and livestock.
> 
> They have been relentless, and their control of the American media is such that no one notices or cares about their activities.
> 
> 
> Swine flu devastated Chinese pork production in 2019.
> *History*
> Firstly, let it be well understood that this particular virus was patented in the United States. A U.S. Patent For ‘An Attenuated Coronavirus’ Was Filed In 2015 And Granted In 2018. Let that sink in…
> 
> Now, let’s begin with some strange “goings on” in Canada in 2019.
> 
> In March 2019, in a mysterious event, a shipment of exceptionally virulent viruses from Canada’s NML biological labs ended up in China. Canadian officials say the shipment was part of its efforts to support public-health research worldwide. They claimed that it was just normal procedure. What is unclear is why it was done in secret, and why the Chinese officials lodged a complaint. For certain, if this was just a routine transfer, the Chinese government would have been notified.
> 
> Keep in mind that this was during the peak of the Trump trade wars, and at a time when remotely operated drones were spraying swine flu and decimating the Chinese pig population.
> 
> Four months later…
> 
> In July 2019, a group of Chinese virologists were forcibly dispatched from the Canadian National Microbiology Laboratory (NML). The NML is Canada’s only level-4 facility and one of only a few in North America equipped to handle the world’s deadliest diseases, including Ebola, SARS, Coronavirus, etc.
> 
> People have speculated  that there might be a connection between these two events. Perhaps, they wonder, that the Chinese have been stealing the weaponized viral agents. Perhaps, they wonder, that they were caught and then expelled from NWL.
> 
> But maybe something _else _was going on.
> 
> Perhaps, something else that had to be done in secret and kept away from the Chinese scientists.
> 
> Three months later…
> 
> On October 18th the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security, in conjunction with the World Economic Forum and the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, brought together “15 leaders of business, government, and public health” to simulate a scenario in which a coronavirus pandemic was ravaging the planet. Major participants were American military leadership, and certain neocon political figures.
> 
> The Chinese were _not _invited. This is unusual, as almost all the major viral outbreaks for the last decade occurred inside of China and Africa.
> 
> The members took notes, and then returned to their day to day operations…
> 
> The very next _day_…
> 
> 300 US military personnel arrived in Wuhan for the Military World Games on October 19.
> 
> The first coronavirus case appeared two weeks later, on November 2.
> 
> Keep in mind that the Coronavirus incubation period is 14 days. So, fourteen days later…
> 
> The first occurrences in December appeared.
> 
> Here is a statement from StatNews (_“DNA sleuths read the coronavirus genome, tracing its origins and looking for dangerous mutations,”_ January 24, 2020). It’s a bit complicated, but read it over, and then I’ll comment:
> 
> _“Given what’s known about the pace at which viral genomes mutate, if nCoV [the coronavirus] had been circulating in humans since significantly before the first case was reported on Dec. 8, the 24 genomes [from, presumably, 24 different samples of the virus in 24 people] would differ more. Applying ballpark rates of viral evolution, Rambaut [one of the “experts”] estimates that the Adam (or Eve) virus from which all others are descended first appeared no earlier than Oct. 30, 2019, and no later than Nov. 29.”_
> 
> My, my. That’s quite a precise peg: the coronavirus jumped from animals to humans, for the very first time, between October 30 and November 29, 2019.
> 
> –No more fake news
> 
> They appeared to be of minor concern. The incubation period has not been definitively stated but, once infections began, the spread was surprisingly rapid after the first case was confirmed.
> 
> When the outbreak began, the pentagon suddenly began telling it’s soldiers not to use popular Chinese APPs such as TicToc and WeChat…
> 
> 
> _Army bans Chinese TikTok app, following Pentagon advice_
> _US Army cadets told not to use TikTok in uniform_
> _US Army Follows Navy Footsteps, Bans Chinese App TikTok_
> _Army & Navy ban use of TikTok app | WSAV-TV_
> _Military Warned Against Using TikTok_
> _US Navy Bans TikTok From Military Devices | Avast_
> Apparently the United States military did not want the rank and file soldiers watching locally made videos inside of China. Was it because they hated lip-synchronization and dancing, or something else? Maybe they didn’t want the troops to see the “on the street” Chinese coping with American germ warfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the victims at Bergen-Belsen was this young woman, her face still bearing the scars of a terrible beating by the SS guards. The military ALWAYS censors the images of war to prevent the troops from getting “soft” towards the “enemy”.
> The initial symptoms were mild, which permitted many people to travel before stronger symptoms were detected.
> 
> On December 31, 2019, the World Health Organization (*WHO*) was informed of an outbreak of “pneumonia of unknown cause” detected in Wuhan City, Hubei Province, China – the seventh-largest city in China with 11 million residents.
> 
> As of January 26, there are over *2019 cases* of 2019-nCoV confirmed globally, including cases in at least 20 regions in China and nine countries/territories.
> 
> The first reported infected individuals, some of whom showed symptoms as early as *December 8*, were discovered to be among stallholders from the Wuhan South China Seafood Market. Subsequently, the wet market was closed on Jan 1.
> 
> The virus causing the outbreak was quickly determined to be a *novel coronavirus*.
> 
> Worst Case: It’s some bio-engineered frankenvirus, with who-knows what lethality, r-naught, and incubation time.
> 
> -Woodpile Report
> 
> On January 10, gene sequencing further determined it to be the new Wuhan coronavirus, namely *2019-nCoV*, a betacoronavirus, related to the Middle Eastern Respiratory Syndrome virus (MERS-CoV) and the Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome virus (SARSCoV). However, the mortality and transmissibility of 2019-nCoV are still unknown, and likely to vary from those of the prior referenced coronaviruses.
> 
> Local medical authorities have said the true extent of the Wuhan coronavirus is unclear, and the early official figures may have been an underestimation since the mild symptoms and delayed onset meant infections may have been undetected.
> 
> All the evidence suggests the Chinese authorities acted effectively as soon as they realized the danger they might be facing.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:23
> _What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
> Medical authorities immediately declared the outbreak, and within a week they had identified the pathogen and also determined and shared the genome sequence with the WHO and other parties, a sufficiently speedy response that earned praise from the WHO and scientists around the world.
> 
> *Chinese treated this seriously.*
> Remembering the SARS troubles, they did much more.
> 
> In most large centers in the country, all sports venues, theaters, museums, tourist attractions, all locations that attract crowds, have been closed, as have all schools. All group tours have been canceled. Not only the city of Wuhan but virtually the entire province of Hubei has been locked down, with all trains, aircraft, buses, subways, ferries, grounded and all major highways and toll booths closed.
> 
> Thousands of flights and train trips have been canceled until further notice. Some cities like Shanghai and Beijing are conducting temperature tests on all roadways leading into the cities. In addition, Wuhan is building (in five days) a portable hospital of 25,000 square meters to deal with the infected patients. As well, Wuhan has asked citizens to neither leave nor enter the city without a compelling reason, and all are wearing face masks.
> 
> Additionally, the following unique measures are being taken throughout China. This is common in the far North as well as the remote South;
> 
> 
> Small towns and villages are blocking the roads and not allowing anyone in or out. This is being enforced by the local militia.
> In cities, the police are walking up and down the streets with bullhorns telling everyone to stay inside and not to leave their homes.
> A tent hospital has been constructed in Wuhan to handle the cases.
> A full “regular” hospital is being constructed (in ten days) to handle the problem.
> A secondary hospital will be built after the construction of the first one is completed.
> The military, police, fire, and hospital staff all over China are on full alert. Many are working without sleep and rest.
> After the initial fireworks, everything turned eerily quiet. No one is going outside, no one is traveling, and no one is visiting friends.
> All major transport hubs are on lock down and temperature screening by CDC attire is the norm.
> 
> 
> The scale of the challenge of implementing such a blockade is immense, comparable to closing down all transport links for a city five times the size of Toronto or Chicago, two days before Christmas. These decisions are unprecedented but testify to the determination of the authorities to limit the spread and damage of this new pathogen.
> 
> CHINA’S HANDLING OF THE NOVELLE CORONA VIRUS INFECTION
> Below are comments from Robin Daverman , a American Doctor, expressed in Quora.
> 
> Dude, the Chinese government has been exceptionally good in dealing with this virus. You can NOT deliver what the Chinese government has delivered so far, unless you are the mythical Santa Claus.
> 
> During the Western African Ebola virus epidemic in 2014, the CDC rushed in to try to find the virus. It took them 2 months from getting the 1st patient sample to identifying the complete genomic sequence, and then another 6 weeks to publish it.
> 
> This is Top Urgency, with a virus that has a 90% case fatality rate.
> 
> The 2009 Swine Flu in the US, which ended up infecting 55 million Americans and killed 11,000 of them, the first cases started to appear in late March, the CDC identified it on April 17, and the identification kits were not generally available until mid-May. And that was 250 people working 100+ hour a week!
> 
> *CNY 2020 devistation!*
> They not only address the gravity of the situation but also the seriousness of consideration for the public health, unfortunate and difficult decisions since the holiday is being destroyed for hundreds of millions of people. Most public entertainment has been canceled, as have tours, and many weddings as well.
> 
> The damage to the economy during this most festive of all periods will also be enormous.
> 
> Hong Kong will suffer severely in addition to all its other troubles since visits from Mainland Chinese typically support much of its retail economy during this period.
> 
> As an aside, I can confirm that no one is going out. Everyone is staying inside. Avoiding others, and all celebrations are either cancelled or muted. It’s really sad.
> 
> The Chinese New Year is the most important festival for Chinese. Saturday, January 25, is the first day of the Lunar New Year, a festive period that typically sees the largest mass movement of people on the planet as Chinese flock back to their hometowns to be with relatives. No health authority has ever tackled the challenge currently faced by China, as the country grapples with a new coronavirus just as hundreds of millions prepare to travel.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:32
> _What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
> And of course, the Western media had a field day of _schadenfreude_. CNN published a report – a bit too gleefully, I thought – on the potential damage to China’s economy:
> 
> “China’s economy is slumping and the country is still suffering the effects of the trade war with America. An outbreak of a new and deadly virus is the last thing it needs.
> 
> The Wuhan coronavirus has already roiled Chinese markets and thrown plans for the upcoming Lunar New Year holiday into chaos for millions of people. The world’s second-biggest economy grew at its slowest pace in nearly three decades last year as it contended with rising debt, cooling domestic demand and US tariffs, many of which remain in place despite a recent truce.
> 
> Beijing is worried about unemployment, too, and has announced a wave of stimulus measures in recent weeks aimed at preventing mass layoffs. . .
> 
> The Wuhan coronavirus outbreak could spark widespread fear and spur people to hunker down and avoid going outside. That kind of behavior would deal a huge blow to the service sector, which now accounts for about 52% of the Chinese economy.” [And so on… .]
> 
> American media… (shrug)… What can you say?
> 
> Meanwhile, in China…
> 
> From Asia Times https://lnkd.in/gErEzCe
> 
> “the speed of the Chinese scientific response has been breathtaking – and obviously not fully appreciated in an environment of Total Info War. Compare the Chinese performance with the American CDC, arguably the top infectious disease research agency in the world, with an $11 billion annual budget and 11,000 employees.
> 
> During the swine flu in the US in 2009 – 55 million infected Americans, 11,000 killed – the CDC took over a month and a half to come up with identification kits.
> 
> The Chinese took only 1 week from the first patient sample to complete, vital identification and sequencing of coronavirus. Right away, they went for publication and deposit in the genomics library for immediate access by the whole planet. Based on this sequence, Chinese biotech companies produced validated essays within a week – also a first.”
> 
> *Point of origin.*
> The Western media have already staked out their claim to the fundamentals, all media sources claiming the virus was transferred to humans from animals or seafood. None of which has been confirmed as happening.
> 
> So you can pretty much ignore the older articles like this one…
> 
> 
> China virus outbreak connected with single seafood market not spreading elsewhere: World Health Organization.
> The initial reports were dangerously wrong.
> 
> It did not originate from a seafood market. Ignore the American mainstream media. They lie, and do so obviously.
> 
> 
> Wuhan seafood market may not be source of novel virus spreading globally
> The media have added fuel to the fire by claiming the virus emerged from “illegally traded wildlife” in a market _“where offerings reportedly include wild animals that can carry viruses dangerous to humans”_, and that this virus _“jumped into the human population from an infected animal”._
> 
> *Those reports are also nonsense.*
> 
> Bio-engineers have confirmed that trans-species “jumping” and mutation of this virus is pretty much impossible.
> 
> According to the reports, there would be three kinds of species that would have to be involved. An African cobra, a rare South Pacific bat, and some kind of sea-creature.
> 
> *Three (3x) species were involved.*
> 
> We know that 96% of the genome resembles a rare South African bat. We know that “other” DNA from a secondary species is involved, this has tentatively been presupposed to be a cobra. We also know that it somehow mutated to be able to exist within fish or some other kind of sea creature.
> 
> Testing at the supposed point of “ground zero” showed high concentrations of this virus within the separate fish tanks throughout the area.So, not only are three species involved, but “somehow” the virus was able to “jump” out of one fish tank and enter others.
> 
> And not a snake, something rarer…
> 
> The pangolin, a scaly mammalian anteater, is the latest animal to be identified as an intermediate host of the novel coronavirus that has sickened more than 31,000 people worldwide.
> 
> According to local media reports, an analysis of genome sequences of viruses isolated from pangolins were a 99% match with those of 2019-nCoV, as the coronavirus behind the epidemic is known. Pangolins are a trafficked, critically endangered species whose scales are believed by some to have medicinal properties.
> Scientists at the South China Agricultural University in Guangzhou, Guangdong province in southern China, *reported findings* Friday from research conducted jointly with the People’s Liberation Army Academy of Military Science in Beijing and the research department of the Guangdong Zoo.
> 
> “This has major significance for the prevention and control of the novel coronavirus,” South China Agricultural said in a statement, though it did not elaborate on the research.
> While there is general consensus among scientists that the new strain of coronavirus spread from bats to another host before making the jump to humans, previous research pointing to *snakes *as the culprit has been disputed.
> 
> – Pangolins Latest Animal Identified as Intermediate Coronavirus Host
> 
> Trans-species migration is very rare, but unheard of to involve three species. Especially ones as diverse as the ones being considered.
> 
> 
> Bat
> Pangolin
> Fish
> Then it was discovered that the genome contained “HIV insertions”. Thus they discovered that not only is this virus stealthy, contagious and lethal, but it also shuts down the immune systems of the infected person. WTF?
> 
> 
> _Coronavirus Contains “HIV” Insertions_
> _Coronavirus: “HIV Insertions” of artificially created …_
> _ZeroHedge BANNED From Twitter After Posting Findings of …_
> _CORONAVIRUS BIOWEAPON UPDATE: Unique HIV-1 …_
> _virology – Does 2019-nCov really has 4 HIV insertions …_
> _“We found 4 insertions in the spike glycoprotein (S) which are unique to the 2019-nCoV and are not present in other coronaviruses,” the report’s Abstract section states. _
> 
> _“Importantly, amino acid residues in all the 4 inserts have identity or similarity to those in the HIV-1 gp120 or HIV-1 Gag.”_
> 
> – _Scientist Explains New Study Revealing Coronavirus May …_
> 
> These insertions are not random. Their functions, all four of them, are to make the coronavirus very lethal. (Read about it HERE.) Leading world experts in bio-warfare to conclude that this was an engineering pathogen.
> 
> *It was a bio-engineered, bio-weapon that is intended for mass casualties on a grand scale.*
> 
> 
> Research Scientist Presents Critical Insights Into Wuhan Coronavirus
> Initially, Chinese officials stated that the virus appears to have originated at a seafood market in Wuhan, though the actual origin has not been determined nor stated by the authorities. This is still an open question primarily because viruses seldom jump species barriers without human assistance.
> 
> *The odds of this being a natural viral agent is infinitesimally small.*
> 
> After investigation, the subsequent cases of the illness had zero association with that particular market.
> 
> A virus outbreak in the city of Wuhan immediately prior to the Chinese New Year migration could potentially have dramatic social and economic repercussions. Wuhan, with a population of about 12 million, is a major transport hub in Central China, particularly for the high-speed train network, and with more than 60 air routes with direct flights to most of the world’s major cities, as well as more than 100 internal flights to major Chinese cities.
> 
> *The odds of an accidental release of a bio-weapon inside one of China’s largest cities is infinitesimally small.*
> 
> When we add this to the Spring Festival travel rush during which many hundreds of millions of people travel across the country to be with their families, the potential consequences for the entire country are far-reaching.
> 
> *The odds of this event occurring naturally during the CNY eve is infinitesimally small.*
> 
> *Comparison with SARS*
> This is a novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV), an entirely new strain related to the MERS (MERS-CoV) and the SARS (SARS-CoV) viruses, though early evidence suggested that it was not dangerous.
> 
> SARS was proven to be caused by a strain of the coronavirus, a large family of mostly harmless viruses also responsible for the common cold, but SARS exhibited characteristics never before observed in any animal or human virus, did not by any means fully match the animal viruses mentioned above, and contained genetic material that still remains unidentified – similar to this new coronavirus in 2019.
> 
> Virologist Dr. Alan Cantwell wrote at the time that “the mysterious SARS virus is a new virus never before seen by virologists.
> 
> This is an entirely new illness with devastating effects on the immune system, and there is no known treatment.”
> 
> *Military Weaponization of the Virus by America*
> Dr. Cantwell also noted that the genetic engineering of coronaviruses has been occurring in both medical and military labs for decades.
> 
> He wrote that when he searched in PubMed for the phrase “coronavirus genetic engineering”, he was referred to 107 scientific experiments dating back to 1987. To quote Dr. Cantwell:
> 
> _“I quickly confirmed scientists have been genetically engineering animal and human coronaviruses to make disease-producing mutant and recombinant viruses for over a decade. _
> 
> _No wonder WHO scientists identified the SARS/coronavirus so quickly. Never emphasised by medical news writers is the fact that for over forty years scientists have been “jumping species” with all sorts of animal and human viruses and creating chimera viruses (viruses composed from viruses of two different species). _
> 
> _This unsupervised research produces dangerous man-made viruses, many of which have potential as bioweapons. _
> 
> _Certainly SARS has the hallmarks of a bioweapon. After all, aren’t new biological warfare agents designed to produce a new disease with a new infectious agent? As in prior military experiments, all it might take … to spread SARS is an aerosol can . . .”_
> 
> Almost immediately upon receiving the genome sequence, several Russian scientists suggested a link between SARS and biowarfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No trust in America. But China is considered the most trustworthy nation.
> *Sergei Kolesnikov*, a member of the Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, said the propagation of the SARS virus might well have been caused by leaking a combat virus grown in bacteriological weapons labs. According to a number of news reports, Kolesnikov claimed that the virus of atypical pneumonia (SARS) was a synthesis of two viruses (of measles and infectious parotiditis or mumps), the natural compound of which was impossible, that this mix could never appear in nature, stating, “This can be done only in a laboratory.”
> 
> And *Nikolai Filatov*, the head of Moscow’s epidemiological services, was quoted in the Gazeta daily as stating he believed SARS was man-made because “there is no vaccine for this virus, its make-up is unclear, it has not been very widespread and the population is not immune to it.”
> 
> “…there is no vaccine for this virus, its make-up is unclear, it has not been very widespread and the population is not immune to it.”
> 
> – *Nikolai Filatov*, the head of Moscow’s epidemiological services
> 
> *Russian and Chinese biochemists believe that this virus is man-made.*
> It wasn’t widely reported, but it seems the final conclusion of the Chinese biochemists was the same, that the SARS virus was man-made.
> 
> This conclusion wasn’t a secret, but neither was it promoted to the international media since they would simply have used the claim to heap scorn on China, dismissing this as a paranoid conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:17
> _What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
> The Western media totally ignored this aspect, except for ABC news who reported that the SARS “Mystery Virus” was possibly “a Chinese bio-weapon that accidentally escaped the laboratory”.
> 
> Nice of ABC to notice, but their story, if true, would be the first example of a nation creating and releasing a race-specific biological weapon designed to attack exclusively itself.
> 
> *Virus is tailored to attack Asians*
> Notable is that while SARS spread to about 40 countries, the infections in most countries were few and deaths almost zero, and it was exclusively (or almost exclusively) Chinese who were infected, those in Hong Kong most seriously, with Mainland China suffering little by comparison.
> 
> _The Corona virus is a virus that, for whatever reason, East Asians are susceptible to but other races are not, just like SARS. None of our people are going to succumb to this condition. The MSM’s constant hyping is just a way of making people panic, because people are more susceptible to being indoctrinated when they panic. By not reporting the race of those who have caught this disease in Europe, unnecessary panic is being fomented among Europeans…so that they can be more easily inculcated with the message than “race differences don’t exist, because race is a social construct.” _
> 
> –vDare
> 
> The SARS virus apparently much preferred Chinese to Caucasians, though it did attack Vietnamese health care workers (who may be similar to Chinese in their susceptibility).
> 
> 
> *Outbreak*_ (_*1995*_) A dangerous airborne virus threatens civilization in this tense thriller. After an African monkey carrying a lethal virus is smuggled into the U.S., an outbreak occurs in a California town. To control the spread of the disease, a team of doctors is brought in that includes a contagious disease expert (Dustin Hoffman)._
> This appears to be precisely the case with this new virus, in that all the infected persons are Chinese. News reports speak of infections appearing in Thailand or the US, but those (at least to date of writing) were all Chinese who had been to Wuhan. There have been no cases so far of infected Caucasians.
> 
> As with SARS, this new virus appears to be tightly-focused and race-specific to Chinese.
> 
> *American bioscientists caught by the police inside of China doing illegal acts.*
> We might in other circumstances pass this off as an unfortunate coincidence but for some major circumstantial events that serve to alter our focus.
> 
> One of these is the history of American universities and NGOs having come into China in recent years to conduct biological experiments that were so illegal as to leave the Chinese authorities enraged.
> 
> This was particularly true when it became known that Harvard University had surreptitiously proceeded with experiments in China. Experiments that had been forbidden by the authorities years earlier. And where they collected many hundreds of thousands of Chinese DNA samples and then left the country.
> 
> The Chinese were furious to learn that Americans were collecting Chinese DNA.
> 
> The government intervened and prohibited the further export of any of the data. The conclusion at the time was that the ‘research’ had been commissioned by the US military with the DNA samples destined for race-specific bio-weapons research.
> 
> So the American military was collecting Chinese DNA to develop bio-weapons.
> 
> *Trademarks and indicators*
> In a thesis on Biological Weapons, *Leonard Horowitz* and *Zygmunt Dembek* stated that one clear sign of a genetically-engineered bio-warfare agent was a disease caused by an uncommon (unusual, rare, or unique) agent, with lack of an epidemiological explanation. I.e. no clear idea of the source.
> 
> They also mentioned an “unusual manifestation and/or geographic distribution”, of which race-specificity would be one.
> 
> Recent disease outbreaks that would seem to possibly qualify as potential bio-warfare agents are AIDS, SARS, MERS, Bird Flu, Swine Flu, Hantavirus, Lyme Disease, West Nile Virus, Ebola, Polio (Syria), Foot and Mouth Disease, the Gulf War Syndrome and ZIKA.
> 
> 
> *Outbreak*_ (_*1995*_) A dangerous airborne virus threatens civilization in this tense thriller. After an African monkey carrying a lethal virus is smuggled into the U.S., an outbreak occurs in a California town. To control the spread of the disease, a team of doctors is brought in that includes a contagious disease expert (Dustin Hoffman)._
> In fact, thousands of prominent scientists, physicians, virologists and epidemiologists on many continents have concurred that all these viruses were lab-created and their release deliberate. The recent swine flu epidemic in China has the hallmarks as well, with circumstantial evidence of the outbreak raising only questions.
> 
> *Curious questions…*
> There was another curiosity in this case, in that additionally to the usual criticisms of China being inactive or secretive, several US media replicated accusations from “a senior US State Department official” claiming Washington was “still concerned” about transparency in the Chinese government on the Wuhan coronavirus.
> 
> _This virus has a long incubation time, and the symptoms appear to be of no concern. Then it strikes suddenly with lethal affect._
> 
> Other articles claimed the US CDC was “concerned that Chinese health officials have still not released basic epidemiological data about the Wuhan coronavirus outbreak, making it more difficult to contain the outbreak.”
> 
> There is no substantial reason that officials at any level of the US State Department should concern themselves with a virus outbreak in a foreign country.
> 
> Their criticisms were surprisingly detailed, demanding specifics on the number of infections directly from contact with the Wuhan market, the number of person-to-person infections, the precise incubation period from exposure to the onset of symptoms, the point at which persons become contagious.
> 
> The questions were presented in benevolent terms of helping the Chinese medical authorities deal with the virus, though it was already self-evident China had no need to be lectured on such basics. I must say my sense from reading the articles in question was that the Americans were fishing for something unstated, very possibly the crucial details of their handiwork.
> 
> *I must say my sense from reading the articles in question was that the Americans were fishing for something unstated, very possibly the crucial details of their handiwork.*
> 
> As of the date of writing, details are still too scarce to form definitive conclusions but, in every such case, once the smoke clears there are many unanswered questions that challenge the official Western narrative, but it’s old news and the media have already staked out their ground so the matter dies in the Western public mind, but not in China.
> 
> Yet, why all this United States propaganda promotion?
> 
> As the coronavirus outbreak has come to dominate headlines in recent weeks, several media outlets have promoted claims that the reported epicenter of the outbreak in Wuhan, China was also the site of laboratories allegedly linked to a Chinese government biowarfare program.
> 
> However, upon further examination of the sourcing for this serious claim, these supposed links between the outbreak and an alleged Chinese bioweapons program have come from two highly dubious sources.
> 
> For instance, the first outlet to report on this claim was Radio Free Asia, the U.S.-government funded media outlet targeting Asian audiences that used to be run covertly by the CIA and named by the New York Times as a key part in the agency’s “worldwide propaganda network.”
> 
> Though it is no longer run directly by the CIA, it is now managed by the government-funded Broadcasting Board of Governors (BBG), which answers directly to Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, who was CIA director immediately prior to his current post at the head of the State Department. (How dubious, coincidence ??? – my view)
> 
> -LinkedIN Anonymous
> 
> *The Argument*
> Given the multiple and serious woes that China has suffered from during 2019, it comes as no surprise that the Western powers would continue to suppress China in an effort to regain global dominance.
> 
> 
> HK “pro democracy” riots fully funded and instigated by the NED / CIA.
> Swine Flu decimated the vast bulk of the Chinese pork industry.
> Bird Flu decimated huge numbers of the Chinese chicken industry.
> NED support and training of Uyghur Muslim extremists.
> If there’s one last hit to the economy that China doesn’t need right now, it’s a global pandemic that ‘supposedly’ originated in Wuhan.
> 
> Wuhan is the capital of Central China’s Hubei province (see map below with the red marker identifying Wuhan). For those of you who are unaware, Wuhan is located right in the center of China’s highly productive southeast region—the economic powerhouse of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> This strategic location is an ideal location to launch a biological attack because of the easily engineered vectors of disease dissemination. After all, isn’t that a staple of Hollywood Science Fiction movies like 12 Monkeys (1995)?
> 
> 
> The idea of paralyzing China’s economic and financial sectors is, after all, a primary goal of this essentially Anglo-American black operation.
> 
> _Long Incubation Phase_
> 
> The main concern for nCoV-2019 is relatively extended incubation phase of the virus, which can last from 5 to 14 days, during which a person is contagious. Moreover, there is already evidence of clinically silent cases (no symptoms), which will make prevention even more challenging.
> 
> In any case, full-scale quarantine to cope with Wuhan crisis seems to be a legitimate measure, supported both domestically and in the international community.
> 
> In light of the[1] US-staged Hong Kong protests,[2] U.S. tariff regime against China,[3] threat of economic sanctions against nations working with Huawei,[4] CIA-inflamed Xinjiang conflict involving the Muslim Uyghurs,[5] provocative sailing of US Navy warships through the Taiwan Strait,[6] transparent political prosecution of Huawei’s CFO, and the[7] ravaging of China’s pig farms by a bioengineered virus, etc., the Chinese government has been under withering attack since 2018.
> 
> When so many debilitating assaults are _suspiciously _happening at once, what can China do?
> 
> *SARS conspiracy theory*
> The original SARS pandemic that took place in China after the turn of the millennium was also well-known in bio-medical circles as a naked act of biowarfare.
> 
> Like this year’s coronavirus bio-attack in Wuhan, the bioengineered SARS outbreak also involved a highly _coordinated _campaign of propaganda and disinformation.
> 
> However, the administration of Xi Jinping is much too concerned about the panic that would inevitably result if the populace was informed of a full-blown bioweapon attack.
> 
> The precipitating chaos would simply overwhelm the government in Beijing which is already on serious overload because of the seemingly endless interference by the Anglo-American Axis.
> 
> The SARS outbreak that occurred from 2002 to 2003 has already shown that China is not willing to release the hard scientific evidence that proves the existence a bioengineered coronavirus. This favors the antagonists.
> 
> The following excerpt from Wikipedia explains some of the background of SARS—the _Severe acute respiratory syndrome_ epidemic that took place primarily in mainland China and Hong Kong, but also in Canada and other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARS Conspiracy theory.
> Excerpt from SARS conspiracy theory
> 
> *Wuhan Coronavirus of 2020*
> The rapidly spreading Wuhan coronavirus, also known as Novel coronavirus, that was first reported in 2019 has all the hallmarks of yet another bioengineered virus in a U.S. Military laboratory.
> 
> What follows is a short description form Wikipedia of this Novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia on this Novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV)
> Time will tell whether this deadly coronavirus was released into the Chinese population with the intent to kill and sicken, scare and intimidate. We really do not know what the actual purpose was.
> 
> However, given the lethal nature of this viral agent, the history associated with the American bio-weapons engineering, and public statements made by American neocon leaders, can can pretty much guess the intention;
> 
> Complete and utter devastation of the Chinese population and the collapse of the Chinese government.
> 
> The intimidation phase of such an ongoing black operation is certainly aimed at the government in Beijing which refuses to be coerced and threatened by the Trump administration.
> 
> _This virus has a long incubation time, and the symptoms appear to be of no concern. Then it strikes suddenly with lethal affect._
> 
> Because the highly disruptive, Western-backed Hong Kong protests have yet to yield the result desired by the U.S. State Department, it was only a matter of time before the C.I.A. implemented Plan B…
> 
> …or is this Plan C?
> 
> …or D?
> 
> *Why China?*
> The $64,000 question here is: _Why is China always the epicenter for so many strains and variations of coronaviruses, influenzas, pneumonia viruses and other highly contagious infection agents that strike the major _commercial _centers on southeastern mainland._
> 
> What’s particularly suspicious about all of these outbreaks in China is that they are each described by the _Mainstream Media_ as quite dangerous to human health. The mortality rate in the beginning of these eventual pandemics is especially high, as if by purposeful design of the bioengineers.
> 
> In this way, the whole world is eventually drawn into a pandemic melodrama that’s certainly designed to fear-monger.
> 
> Hence, more of these endless distractions serve the specific purpose of taking the attention away from real problems caused by governments everywhere. But it’s the numerous criminal conspiracies at work and shocking scandals that the elites seek to cover up by any means possible.
> 
> There are relatively few military bioweaponry labs in the world that have the capability to create such a fatal and infectious virus.
> 
> Thus, when the truth is confirmed about the Wuhan flu, there will be only a few culprits who are behind these assaults against the Chinese people. In reality, should this Wuhan coronavirus outbreak become a full-blown epidemic in China it could represent an attempt to commit genocide.
> 
> Likewise, if it becomes a bona fide pandemic, it could ultimately be labeled a crime against humanity.
> 
> “It’s really quite easy for any of the numerous U.S. military bioweapon labs to bioengineer a deadly super-virus and then release it in a city as large as Wuhan, China.
> 
> Acts of bioterrorism like this are carried out all the time. As a matter of historical fact, the Spanish flu pandemic of 1918 actually originated at Fort Riley, Kansas where soldiers reported to the Army’s largest training facility during World War I.
> 
> The soldiers who were [DELIBERATELY] infected with the H1N1 influenza virus then served as countless vectors of dissemination for the pandemic that ultimately killed as many as 100 million people worldwide. That single US-executed biowarfare operation against humanity was arguably the deadliest depopulation event in human history.”
> 
> (See: Spanish Flu of 1918 Was Really a Bioterror Attack on Humanity)
> 
> *THE DARK SIDE*
> This is from UNZ, a great website, worthy of visiting.
> 
> 
> Since the 20th century, the West has been and continues to be the most avid users of bioweapons. The United States is the biggest user of biochemical weapons in history, including in Cuba; Iraq, Syria and Iran (by proxy); Serbia, Japan, Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia, and America has eagerly used them on its own people, apparently more often than we care to admit.
> In the 1940s the United States purposely infected thousands of Guatemala, natives with syphilis and gonorrhea, to test these human guinea pigs with antibiotics. Of course, these suffering souls were sexually active for the rest of their lives and unwittingly infected everybody they came in contact with, including spouses.
> At Tuskegee, hundreds of American blacks were allowed to carry syphilis from the 1930s to the 1970s, to act as human petri dishes. This was to track the progress of the disease and observe the eventual macabre deaths that this bacteria is wont to inflict on its victims, in its final stages: insanity, nervous disorders, liver and heart disease.
> The United States has a long, illustrious history of using bioterrorism around the world. Cuba has been a favorite target  and has seen hundreds of thousands of its people infected with Dengue fever as well as its entire swine herd wiped out by swine fever.
> T he United States of America holds the exclusive patent on the Ebola virus: US patent number 20120251502, is owned by the American government. Ebola has been Uncle Sam’s bioweapon plaything since 1976,  when it was discovered in Zaire and shipped 3,500km by America’s bio-warfare lab at Fort Detrick, Maryland, then to West Africa for cultivation and development (via the UK’s bio-warfare labs in Porton Down and with the help of the World “Health” Organization), specifically, to Liberia, Guinea and Sierra Leone, the current epicenters of the Ebola epidemic on the Great Continent.
> *The 2014 Ebola outbreak came as a result of another rogue US Military operation *in austral Africa from which the Soros/Gates-funded Kenema bioweapons lab in Sierra Leone was involved.
> *The US has a long history of biowarfare against China*. The Report of the International Scientific Commission for the Investigation of Facts Concerning Bacteriological Warfare in Korea and China (ISC report) validated claims by North Korea and China that the US had launched bacteriological warfare (biological warfare, BW) attacks against both troops and civilian targets in those two countries over a period of months in 1952. This 667 page truth commission report has the dubious distinction of being the most vilified written document of the 20th Century. The report’s release in September 1952 brought a withering international attack. It was roundly denounced by American and British politicians of the highest rank, ridiculed by four star generals, accused of fraud by celebrated pundits, misquoted by notable scientists, and scorned by a compliant Western press. In subsequent decades, volumes placed in American university library collections were quietly and permanently removed from circulation. When the rare copy came up for auction, it was discretely purchased and disappeared from public view.
> *In March 2019, in a mysterious event, a shipment of exceptionally virulent viruses from Canada’s NML biological labs **ended up in China*. Canadian officials say the shipment was part of its efforts to support public-health research worldwide. They claimed that it was just normal procedure. What is unclear is why it was done in secret, and why the Chinese officials lodged a complaint. For certain, if this was just a routine transfer, the Chinese government would have been notified. In July 2019, a group of Chinese virologists were forcibly dispatched from the Canadian National Microbiology Laboratory (NML). The NML is Canada’s only level-4 facility and one of only a few in North America equipped to handle the world’s deadliest diseases, including Ebola, SARS, Coronavirus, etc.
> *On October 18th, 2019, the **Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security**, in conjunction with the World Economic Forum assembled “15 leaders of business, government, and public health” to simulate a scenario in which a coronavirus pandemic was ravaging the planet*. Major participants were American military leadership, and certain neocon political figures. The Chinese were not invited. The members took notes, and then returned to their day to day operations.
> *In Simulation Run 3 Months Ago,* the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation Predicted Up To 65 Million Deaths Via Coronavirus.
> *300 US military personnel arrived in Wuhan for the Military World Games* on October 19. The first coronavirus case appeared two weeks later, on November 2. Coronavirus incubation period is 14 days.
> *Two months later a very similar coronavirus pandemic hit China at Wuhan, a major transport hub* in Central China and for the high-speed train network, and with 60 air routes with direct flights to most of the world’s major cities, as well as more than 100 internal flights to major Chinese cities right at the Spring Festival travel rush when hundreds of millions of people travel across the country to be with their families.
> *The Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) is an entirely new strain* related to the MERS (MERS-CoV) and the SARS (SARS-CoV) viruses, though early evidence suggested that it was not dangerous. SARS was proven to be caused by a strain of the coronavirus, a large family of mostly harmless viruses also responsible for the common cold, but
> *SARS exhibited characteristics never before observed in any animal or human virus*, did not by any means fully match the animal viruses mentioned above, and contained genetic material that still remains unidentified – similar to this new coronavirus in 2019.
> *SARS had the hallmarks of a bioweapon*. After all, aren’t new biological warfare agents designed to produce a new disease with a new infectious agent? As in prior military experiments, all it might take … to spread SARS is an aerosol can . . .” Several Russian scientists suggested a link between SARS and biowarfare. Sergei Kolesnikov, a member of the Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, said the propagation of the SARS virus might well have been caused by leaking a combat virus grown in bacteriological weapons labs. According to a number of news reports, Kolesnikov claimed that the virus of atypical pneumonia (SARS) was a synthesis of two viruses (of measles and infectious parotiditis or mumps), the natural compound of which was impossible, that this mix could never appear in nature, stating, “This can be done only in a laboratory.” And Nikolai Filatov, the head of Moscow’s epidemiological services, was quoted in the Gazeta daily as stating he believed SARS was man-made because “there is no vaccine for this virus, its make-up is unclear, it has not been very widespread and the population is not immune to it.”
> *Virologist Dr. Alan Cantwell **wrote** at the time *that “the mysterious SARS virus is a new virus never before seen by virologists, “This is an entirely new illness with devastating effects on the immune system, and there is no known treatment.” Dr. Cantwell noted that the genetic engineering of coronaviruses has been occurring in both medical and military labs for decades. When he searched in PubMed for the phrase “coronavirus genetic engineering”, he was referred to 107 scientific experiments dating back to 1987. To quote Dr. Cantwell: “I quickly confirmed scientists have been genetically engineering animal and human coronaviruses to make disease-producing mutant and recombinant viruses for over a decade.”
> *The virus outbreak coincides with the trade war on China*.
> *The virus outbreak coincides with the HK “pro democracy” riots* fully funded and instigated by the NED / CIA.
> *The virus outbreak occurred just after Swine Flu decimated the Chinese pork industry*.
> *The virus outbreak occurred just after Bird Flu decimated the Chinese chicken industry*.
> *The virus outbreak occurred just before NED support and training of Uyghur Muslim* extremists.
> *This month, CNN published a gleeful (and untrue) report,* “China’s economy is slumping and the country is still suffering the effects of the trade war with America. An outbreak of a new and deadly virus is the last thing it needs.”
> *What will America do next?*
> 
> Nuclear plant meltdown?
> Mysterious deaths in the Chinese leadership ranks.
> Armed fighting in Taiwan?
> Collapse of a dam?
> Sinking of cargo ships?
> Mysterious disappearance of a passenger plane or ship?
> Do not be under the mistaken assumption that America will stop, or that China will continue to accept this status quo. It can only proceed so long before all fucking Hell breaks loose.
> 
> I’ve said this over and over … please listen for once.
> 
> Americans have no FUCKING idea how bad things can get. Do not believe that fighting for “_Oligarch ruled global democracy_” is worth the ultimate “push back”.
> 
> *Contrary Opinions*
> I do not have all the answers. All I did was sleuth though public, but forgotten articles, and stung things together into a thesis. There are other opinions, of course.
> 
> *[1] It’s natural, but the bad timing is coincidental.*
> 
> Of course, this theory omits a number of “elephants in the room”.
> 
> [1] These markets date back 5000 years. Why would there be an out break now? Why not during the time of King Nebuchadnezzar?
> 
> [2] If it is natural, then why would the United States patent it?
> 
> [3] Why are all these viral outbreaks against Chinese people and livestock? Why nothing else? Why no dogs and cats, donkeys and horses and birds? Why so darn _selective_?
> 
> [4] Why Wuhan; the geographic nexus of the Han race? Why not Guangzhou which is bigger, has more such markets, and has a year-round environment that is conducive to viral growth?
> 
> [5] Species jumping is rare. Tri-species jumping is unheard of, and the HIV inserts are not a natural occurrence.
> 
> To accept this narrative, you must also accept that the world is filled with coincidences that should not be explained.
> 
> Additionally, it’s not “so bad” or “so dangerous”. Here’s a chart that I found on a conservative web site called MoA;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wuhan virus is not that dangerous. It’s all just a lot of hype.
> To agree with this assessment then you must accept the idea that the Chinese government are idiots and over-reacting.
> 
> *[2] It’s a biological weapon, but it’s China’s fault. They stole it from the USA and accidentally released it.*
> 
> This narrative accepts the idea that the virus is man-made. However, it argues that the Chinese are not smart enough to develop weapons on their own, and are too inept to handle them.
> 
> The Chinese are the most merit-driven people on the world. This is true whether they are in school or working in a company. This narrative is something that does not fit with any Chinese that I know about. It’s like that narrative the Trump hired low-class strippers and asked them to pee on a hotel bed. You might not like Trump, but this does not fit his personality.
> 
> *[3] It’s a biological weapon, but it’s China’s fault. They had a biological weapons lab in the middle of one of the largest centrally located Chinese cities and it somehow escaped.*
> 
> The facility in Wuhan is NOT a military or development facility. It is a civilian diagnostic facility.
> 
> The difference between a military development facility and a public diagnostic facility is stark. It is the difference from a factory that makes automobiles, and a local automotive service center.
> 
> _“One of the goals was to build a BSL-4 laboratory that meets the national and international standards for diagnosing, researching, and developing antiviral drugs and vaccines while additionally preserving highly pathogenic BSL-4 agents for future scientific research.” _
> 
> It is a diagnostic facility. It is used to develop antiviral drugs. Read for yourself.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6478205/
> 
> Civilian viral research facilities are registered with the UN. Here is a List of BSL-4 Facilities.
> 
> https://www.liquisearch.com/biosafety_level/list_of_bsl-4_facilities
> 
> Military viral research facilities are secret. While in the United States there _MIGHT_ be some shared use facilities, I remain very skeptical about that concept. Knowing what I know about severely classified programs, it’s just not going to happen.
> 
> There is a fundamental difference between top-secret military warfare development, and civilian diagnostic facilities.
> 
> Military facilities do not need to be registered with any agency. Certainly, unless specified by treaty, military development complexes are not identified as they operate outside the public domain. You will notice that no North Korean labs or facilities are listed, nor are any Chinese military facilities.
> 
> If the Chinese were developing a militarized viral agent, they would not use a monitored diagnostic facility. They would use a classified military base, and they would not advertise it’s location. It would be in one or more of these facilities…
> 
> https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/army-fac.htm
> 
> What most people do not understand is that most of the “dirty global politics” that this Wuhan event signifies occurs outside the public domain. Like the movie “Men In Black”, the public is kept ignorant intentionally. In America that is why there are Special Access Programs, and branches that are “waived” and “unacknowledged”.
> 
> Now, all that being said, the argument against an accidental release from the BSL-4 Wuhan facility is that it is a new viral agent. It’s new. It’s militarized.
> 
> It cannot come out of a diagnostic facility.
> 
> That’s silly. That’s like asking your local automobile clinic down the street to build you a new car with custom details and new type of engine and custom transmission. Silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison between the Wuhan diagnostic facility and an American R&D weapons facility. Note the difference in the number of buildings, the campus size and distance from public roads.
> And…
> 
> *Editors’ note, January 2020:* Many stories have promoted an unverified theory that the Wuhan lab discussed in this article played a role in the coronavirus outbreak that began in December 2019. _Nature_ knows of no evidence that this is true.
> 
> –Inside the Chinese lab poised to study world’s most dangerous pathogens
> 
> *And of course, you have my conclusion…*
> 
> *Conclusion*
> America is waging biological warfare with China.
> 
> This time, it was really, really serious. Far worse than what started World War I, and World War II.
> 
> It is being done without an Act of War, and Congressional approval.
> 
> Luckily China took immediate steps, but the net-citizens, the world, and the people of Asia are on alert.
> 
> This is very, very dangerous, as the moment it is proved, both China and Russia will be forced to retaliate. Their people will not tolerate passive acceptance of a WMD attack on their nation.
> 
> It does not matter if it is nuclear, chemical or biological. It will not be permitted to pass without consequence.
> 
> For there HAS to be some consequences. If there isn’t any, things will only get worse.
> 
> Who ever thought this up was pure evil. It follows the same story-line as the movie “12 Monkeys” where a a bio-weapon was released directly in front of the Christmas holiday in all the major cities of the world.
> 
> Not only was the Wuhan coronavirus surreptitiously disseminated to serve as a major distraction from a rapidly collapsing _Global Economic & Financial System_…
> 
> …this state-sponsored black operation also represents the worst of predatory capitalism conducted as a means of generating revenue.
> 
> It occurred and peaked during the one most important day in the year in China; CNY eve. The odds of this occurrence being natural is rather small.
> 
> Look at the dissemination and propagation visually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the dissemination and propagation visually.
> In China, CNY eve is roughly equivalent to a combination of Christmas eve, the fourth of July and Labor day. This is THE most critical time of the year for the Chinese people. It is a time when the “great migration” begins and everyone returns home. And there are many many public and private parties. It’s a time when drunken buddies hug each other splash alcohol all over each other and spend times with everyone. It is a time where everyone is interacting with everyone else.
> 
> The odds of this happening is 1 in 365.
> 
> Think about that! A release of a bio-weapon when the vast majority of Chinese are traveling and enjoying time together at parties.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:23
> _What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
> Meanwhile, the narrative that this is an escaped bio-weapon is being heavily promoted by the Indian mainstream media (an individual funded by grants by an American institution). As well as some Australian news and opinion pieces (also funded by American interests).
> 
> Except, for one thing…
> 
> The bio-warfare labs are located in Xinjiang. Not in Wuhan… a city more than twice the size of New York City.
> 
> If you want to believe that a bio-warfare development lab is placed in a major city, then I have a bridge to sell you. No nation, especially not one run by merit, will put such a dangerous and lethal development center in the middle of such a large and important city.
> 
> Key Points…
> 
> American military members apparently unleashed an American patented, and Canadian engineered Biological Weapon in the major city of Wuhan designed to coincide with the yearly CNY mass migration. We know their names, and where they stayed and their actions. ALL Chinese cities are wired with video recording systems pipe-lined to the local police.
> 
> Like HK was able to record the Trump Administration cutting deals with separatist radicals, the Chinese have full documented evidence of what occurred.
> 
> China is now coping with this situation.
> 
> Once the situation settles, China will continue with negotiations with the soviets in Russia. They will conspire on a solution to reduce or to protect Asia from the American “pro democracy” internationalism.
> 
> All Americans should take note. Nothing ever goes unpunished.
> 
> Lastly, the timing of the deadly virus that ravaged China’s pig farms last year quite predictably triggered a call for the development of a preventative vaccine. What the following news report neglected to state was that the mass slaughter of pigs, in a society that demands LOTS of pork, was cynically planned to manufacture the urgent need for yet another vaccine.
> 
> 
> See: China’s Pig Farms Decimated by Virus—Was it bioengineered and spread on purpose?
> The bottom line here is that the Wuhan coronavirus is likely a race-targeting bioweapon strategically unleashed throughout China by U.S. military labs
> 
> *On a personal note…*
> There are various comments sent to me by enraged readers. They do not like what I have written.
> 
> I do not post comments I do not approve up. This is my blog and I am God here.
> 
> They claim that I am America-bashing and that all that I am saying is an attack on the great American “democracy”. They argue that China is a Communist Dictatorship (it isn’t, it’s a Republic nearly identical to the setup in America in 1776), and that everything I write is a lie.
> 
> I am an American expat. I am also a former Navy “brown shoe” and as patriotic as can be. Check out my other SHTF posts. I am a proud gun-toting, Trump loving “deplorable”.
> 
> The desire for the United States to maintain it’s grip on the world should not be in question. That is understandable. What should be, however, is how it is being _handled._
> 
> You should not try to raise yourself up by pushing others down.
> 
> This course that the United States is on is dangerous and fool-hardy. I worry that it will eventually result in a “_push back_” that America, the nation that I love, can never recover from.
> 
> I know things that most average Americans do not know. DO NOT PLAY AROUND WITH THE THREAT OF DANGER. It’s foolish.
> 
> 
> Be careful in your actions.
> When I was in High School I used to hang out with my friends and go to parties in the woods. We called these events “keg parties” and it was an every night affair. However, sometimes people would drink too much and insist on driving.
> 
> They were our friends, and buddies that we loved and cared about. But, things being as they were, eventually the sloshed friend would end up behind the wheel.
> 
> The others, with no other way to get home would be trapped in this death machine as our drunk buddy drove all over the road and in and off it. We were trapped while the good-meaning but absolutely incapable friend risked all of our lives.
> 
> That is what is going on… RIGHT NOW… in the United States.
> 
> *Chinese messaging all over Wechat*
> The following is a message from the government of China to everyone. Read it. The Chinese government is treating this as a major event similar to that of a war. Read the translation and come to your own conclusions.
> 
> The Chinese…
> 
> 什么叫“一级响应”？
> 
> 一级响应 是国家在面临战争和重大灾难时的最高应对级别。2003非典都没有启动一级响应；2008年汶川地震死了十多万人也没有启动一级响应。这次浙江、广东率先 启动一级响应、现全国启动了一级响应——这说明事态的严重性远远超出人们最大胆的想象。因此提醒大家千万不能等闲视之。能让武汉封城、北京所有庙会取消、 上海迪斯尼关闭、贺岁电影全部下架、全国戒备百城空港！！疫情一定严重到超乎我们的想象了！请放下盲目自信… 请照顾好自己和家人，对自己和家人朋友负责！好好守在家里，安全度过这场大灾难！
> 
> 再次普及：这是战争不是儿戏，打赢了，天天都是春节！输了，这就是你最后一个春节！收起你盲目的自信和侥幸心理，也收起你事不关己高高挂起的态度，这场战役没有局外人！呆在家不要外出！保护的是你自己！是对全家人的负责！对一线的医护人员负责！对社会的负责!
> 
> The translation…
> 
> What is a first response?
> 
> The first-order response is the highest level of national response in the *face of war* and major disasters. None of the 2003 SARS initiated a first-order response; Wenchuan earthquake in 2008 killed more than 100,000 people did not start a response level.
> 
> This time, Zhejiang and Guangdong took the lead in initiating the first-level response, and now the whole country has launched the first-level response.
> 
> This shows that the seriousness of the situation is far beyond peoples boldest imagination.
> 
> Therefore, we must not take it lightly.
> 
> Can let Wuhan Fengcheng, Beijing all temple fairs canceled, Shanghai Disneyland closed, New Years film all off shelves, *national guard hundred cities airport*!!
> 
> The outbreak must be worse than we thought!
> 
> Please put down your blind confidence. Please take good care of yourself and your family and be responsible for yourself and your friends.
> 
> Stay at home and ride out this disaster safely!
> 
> Once again popular: *This is war is not a game*, win, every day is the Spring Festival! Lose, this is your last Spring Festival!
> 
> Put away your blind self-confidence and luck, but also put away your attitude that you have nothing to do with yourself, there is no outsider in this battle!
> 
> Stay at home and don’t go out!
> 
> You’re protecting yourself!
> 
> Is responsible for the whole family!
> 
> Responsible for the front-line medical staff!
> 
> Responsibility to society!
> 
> The way that China is treating it differs substantially from the way the American and British mainstream media is reporting it.
> 
> 
> _Coronavirus versus flu: Influenza deadlier than Wuhan …_
> _Something Far Deadlier Than The Wuhan Virus Lurks Near …_
> _Why Flu Outbreaks Have Been the Worst in Nearly a …_
> _Wuhan coronavirus less of a threat to Americans than flu …_
> _Why this year’s flu season is worse than last year so far_
> The American mainstream media is completely out of touch. A nation with a population many times that of the United States locks down everyone inside their homes for three weeks, and this is NOT news? It’s like the flu? Only not as bad?
> 
> What.
> 
> The.
> 
> ****?
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 01:01
> _So the flu is far deadlier than this?_
> *Chinese Government releases are curious statement…*
> Just now, the Chinese government has sent a message to everyone NOT to TRAVEL during the NEXT holiday sometime in April. That’s four months in the future…
> 
> Why?
> 
> What do they know?
> 
> *Take Aways*
> 
> 
> 
> American / Canadian bio-weapon scientists have engineered similar germ-weapons; of the same type, the same class, and the same nearly identical properties.
> We know this because they have filed patents on this viral type with the United States patent office.
> [1] Canadian bio-weapons scientists were caught “red handed” trying to sneak a similar Cat-4 viral pathogen into China in March 2019. The Chinese government lodged a complaint.
> [2] American bio-scientists have also been caught “red handed” collecting Chinese DNA for their biological experiments.
> Both events are well documented, and formal complaints by China have been lodged.
> The profile, characteristics of this strain are are indicative of a bio-weapon. Especially the stealth nature of contamination, the deceptive nature of transmission, and the sudden and fatal results. All are hallmarks of a militarized biological weapon.
> The launch of this sickness occurred at a time and place indicative of a biological attack. The odds of this occurring randomly is small.
> Neocon John Bolton attended a high-level discussion with the Gates foundation about the transmission of a biological pathogen two months before this event.
> Since 2018 the Chinese at all levels, have been “closed out” of American and “allied” biological weapons research, and pandemic studies.
> American military personnel were in Wuhan at the precise moment of the first release of the virus.
> Then all military staff were directed NOT to watch Chinese social media applications, videos and photos.
> Chinese authorities are acting swiftly and proactively. They are not pointing fingers, or laying accusations.
> However, the Chinese government and their military are treating this as a biological _attack_.
> American mainstream media is treating this as a harmless flu.
> *Other thoughts…*
> There are some 100-plus CIA / Pentagon-sponsored clandestine and semi-known laboratories spread throughout the world – laboratories to fabricate and test agents for biological warfare.
> 
> A few years ago, one such laboratory was discovered and reported on in Ukraine. They were working on a virus affecting the “Russian Race”. Since there is no homogenous Russian Race – their initial trials supposedly failed. Since the empire never gives up in its evil attempts to dominate the world, we can assume that research on race directed bio-agents continues.
> 
> This western, especially American (CIA, Pentagon, NATO) project to develop biochemical weapons to kill people by disease rather than bullets and bombs – it is much cheaper! And less obvious – does exist.
> 
> You may draw your own conclusion on whether SARS and the new 2019-nCoV fits that pattern. The timing of the appearance was especially curious. It was first reported on 31 December 2019 in Wuhan – and then expanded into a proportion, so that it interfered with China’s most important holiday, the Lunar New Year. It could, of course, be just coincidence.
> 
> One of Washington’s “low-grade” warfare models is destabilizing China (and Russia for that matter) with any means. With the objective of destabilization, China is constantly being harassed and aggressed – see Hong Kong, Taiwan, the Uyghurs in _Xinjiang_, Tibet, the tariff wars – and why not with a contagious virus, a trial for a potential pandemic?
> 
> What can be observed and even the west must notice to their chagrin and frustration – is China’s extreme resilience and capacity to adapt and resist – to resist with powerful minds and ingenuity that saves her people. And that without counter-aggression, without even an accusation and never a threat.
> 
> _This is China’s way forward: a steady flow of endless creation, avoiding conflict, no dominance, but seeking harmony by building bridges between people and among countries and cultures – creating understanding and wellbeing, towards a multi-polar world. A model for mankind? – If only the west would open its eyes and wake up._
> 
> – The Coronavirus Epidemic: Chinese Resilience and Silent, Simple and Steady Resistance – A Model for Mankind
> 
> *Why is America doing this?*
> Why America is doing this…
> 
> 
> The actual trade imports that China obtains from the United States. One of the often cited misconceptions that many Americans have is that China would collapse if the United States were to stop trading with her. The idea is that "China needs us more than we need them". It’s not true, and it’s not even remotely true. Here, is the actual import data that China imports from the United States. Take a good long hard look at it.
> 
> And the American government wants China to be reduced, they are openly announcing their glee that Chinese people are hurting…
> 
> 
> Commerce secretary says coronavirus will help bring jobs to North America
> Yeah. As if America still had factories that can employ skilled people, as well as still had people that had the ability to manage and supervise factories…
> 
> I just do not trust the USA government.
> 
> 
> *Update 1*
> Coronavirus: The Plot Thickens
> From Reports:
> 
> Indian researchers have found HIV-derived inserts in the coronavirus genome that compound the infectious potential and greatly bolster the argument this virus was developed as a bioterror weapon. https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...ing-fears-over-artificially-created-bioweapon
> 
> This 2016 Worldwide Threat Assessment of the US Intelligence Community lists China as a major potential “terror actor” (p.2) and genome editing (p.9) as a major terror risk. https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/SASC_Unclassified_2016_ATA_SFR_FINAL.pdf
> 
> Before jumping to conclusions, let’s assume for argument’s sake that the paper published in India on the makeup and likely evolution of this virus passes peer review. What then? The international community will likely conclude the virus was bio-engineered and will condemn China with major implications for sanctions and global trade/travel.
> 
> But consider: it is the agenda of USA to contain the rise of China. Cui bono?
> 
> Is it far-fetched that having fingered China as a major terror actor and terror risk that US agents would have created this epidemic in the epicenter of Chinese virology experimentation?
> 
> It is easier in this instance to identify the crime than the criminal. Western intel agencies are associated with false flags.
> 
> – Coronavirus: The Plot Thickens
> 
> *Update 2*
> Apparently, people are actually dying in the streets. WTF?
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:23
> _Do not let the soundtrack fool you. This is serious business._
> And this…
> 
> 
> Dead in the streets being attended to.
> *Update 3*
> Americans to the rescue!
> 
> The holiday started on CNY eve, and ended just as abruptly when the government ordered everyone to stay inside. Now, on the eve of the first day of work after the holiday we get this message floating around Chinese social media…
> 
> 重磅利 好！！！ 古利得是一家非常牛逼的美国研究病毒药物的公司，在世界上没有几家，它研究的一些药物是当今世界上没有的。这次中国请来的研究病毒的专家就是这个公司的老 总，钟南山院士亲自去机场迎接接他！因为这个公司的抗病毒药瑞德西韦治好了中国武汉去美国的35岁患者，所以中美已经签订合同购买这个公司抗病毒的瑞德西 韦进口协议！这个抗病毒特效药今天已经到了中国！明天就会用到武汉的病患者身上了！！！重要的是用药以后，一天就可以好转！很快局面就会转好了！那些重病 人都有救了！
> 
> Translation…
> 
> Big Benefit!!!
> 
> Gullit is a very powerful American company that studies viral drugs. There are few in the world, and some of the drugs it studies are not available in the world today.
> 
> This time the expert that China invites to study virus is this companys boss, academician Zhong Nanshan goes to airport personally to meet him!
> 
> Because the companys antiviral drug Red Seaway cured 35-year-old patients from Wuhan, China to the United States, China and the United States have signed a contract to buy the companys antiviral Red Seaway import agreement!
> 
> This anti-virus medicine has arrived in China today! Tomorrow will be used in Wuhans patient body!!!
> 
> The important thing is that after you take the medicine, you can get better in a day! It will all turn around soon! The seriously ill are saved!
> 
> I do not know if this message is true or not. Typically, the Chinese tend to be very pragmatic, they usually don’t post hoaxes or lies. It can land them in a Chinese gulag if they do.
> 
> Imagine that, if true!
> 
> An[1] American company, suddenly has the[2] cure, and it’s a miracle cure! It works nearly[3] instantaneous! The world is saved, and it’s the Americans who did it.
> 
> Well… we will see.
> 
> In the world of politics, and global diplomacy it’s a high stakes game of push, thrust, parry, retreat, fancy foot work, and parry.
> 
> 
> The idea that it is isolated to far away China only, and that it’s not so bad as the flu is falling apart.
> With the alternative media promoting the idea that this is a bio-weapon stolen by the Chinese and released accidentally …
> … and Tictoc and Chinese social media showing men, women, children and complete families, dressed like Americans, dying on the street…
> And the American military being forbidden to watch this.
> And the very non-confrontational (smiling and nodding) Chinese reaction…
> While China and Russia are having meetings…
> Perhaps, it’s time for the USA to pull back from this operation.
> 
> We will see.
> 
> All I do know is that according to the American mainstream news, “China has not accepted help from America”, from the article titled “China has not yet accepted US help with the coronvirus epidemic “. This article is what the White House adviser Robert O’Brien has to say.
> 
> 
> *Update 4*
> Turns out the news in Update 3 about the medicine was out of Thailand, not the United States. Thailand did the research. The United States just owns the drug that the studies were based upon.
> 
> Today 5FEB20, Beijing has released a statement;
> 
> 著名的*北京中日友好医院曹彬医生团队*在疫情发生后，通过一系列研究在*2月3日凌晨*起对瑞德西韦（Remdesivir）进行了*临床试验证明，结果显示效果良好！——*
> 
> *用药以后17个小时，就恢复了96%的肺功能！到2月4日，所有参加临床试验的270名病人的肺部功能都正在恢复！*
> 
> Translation;
> 
> After the outbreak, the team of Dr. Cao Bin of the famous Beijing Sino-Japanese Friendship Hospital conducted clinical trials on Remdesivir in the early hours of February 3rd through a series of studies, which showed good results! ——
> 
> Within 17 hours of the drug, 96% of the lung function was restored! By February 4th, all 270 patients who participated in the clinical trial were recovering their lung function!
> 
> The second part of this report reads…
> 
> *而且，前天泰国传来的大消息，也佐证了该药物的有效性！*
> 
> *12小时好转！48小时就由阳转阴！*
> 
> 2月2日14:00，泰国副总理阿努廷公布了泰国在当前治疗新型冠状病毒肺炎的进展——使用*艾滋病压制治疗药物及抗流感病毒两大组合疗法*，重新制定出*新式医疗方案*。
> 
> *治疗结果显示，在该医院接受该疗法的新冠肺炎病例，在12小时后病情好转，48小时检测结果为阴性。*
> 
> 来自武汉的患者已经70多岁，到Rajavithi医院的时候，肺部炎症情况已经十分严重，肺部充血，需要借用设备辅助呼吸，并且患者本身有高血压及心脏病等随身疾病史，*综合来看，该患者感染情况属于较为严重一列。*
> 
> 泰国医疗专家组，通过综合考虑及临床实验等，*通过HIV抗逆转录病毒药物与抗流感药物联合给药的方案*：每天早-晚服用HIV抗逆转录病毒药物，同时每天早-晚服用抗流感病毒奥司他韦Oseltamivir，病人竟然全面退烧！
> 
> Translation…
> 
> Moreover, the big news from Thailand the day before yesterday also confirmed the effectiveness of the drug!
> 
> 12 hours to get better! 48 hours from yang to yin!
> 
> On February 2nd, at 14:00, Thai Deputy Prime Minister Anutin announced Thailand’s progress in the current treatment of the new coronavirus pneumonia – the use of AIDS-suppressing drugs and anti-flu virus two combination therapies, to re-develop a new medical program.
> 
> The results showed that the hospital received the treatment of the new case of coronary pneumonia, after 12 hours of improvement, 48 hours test results were negative.
> 
> Patients from Wuhan have been more than 70 years old, to Rajavithi Hospital, the lung inflammation has been very serious, pulmonary congestion, need to borrow equipment to assist breathing, and the patient himself has high blood pressure and heart disease and other carry-on disease history, in general, the patient’s infection is a more serious column.
> 
> Thai medical expert group, through comprehensive consideration and clinical trials, through HIV antiretroviral drugs and anti-flu drugs combined drug protocol program: daily morning-night HIV antiretroviral drugs, while taking anti-flu virus oseltamivir early-to-late daily anti-flu virus Oseltamivir, patients should be completely descarbexed!
> 
> The third part…
> 
> 更可喜的是，*美国方已经承诺不会为该药物引进中国不会做任何阻碍！*美国总统特朗普和美国公共卫生行政部门已批准：
> 
> *如果我国临床试验效果OK，中国就可以免费试用该药物，一直至4月27日！*
> 
> 就在临床试验效果不错的消息传来，高层就立即做出相应，可谓夜以继日在奋战！就在今天下午，*科技部已经宣布，一批瑞德西韦药物于今天下午抵达国内。*
> 
> Translation…
> 
> What’s more, the U.S. has promised not to introduce China for the drug without any hindrance! U.S. President Donald Trump and the U.S. Public Health Administration have approved:
> 
> If the results of clinical trials in China are OK, China can try the drug for free until April 27!
> 
> Just in the clinical trial effect of good news came, the high-level immediately made the corresponding, can be said to be fighting day after night! Just this afternoon, the Ministry of Science and Technology has announced that a batch of Redsiewe drugs arrived in the country this afternoon.
> 
> And just like that…
> 
> 
> A patented American drug cures a patented American virus.
> American media reports two types of stories… for two types of audiences;
> 
> 
> It’s natural, and is pretty harmless. The flu is much worse.
> It’s a biological weapon released by the communist dictatorship on the Chinese people. Either intentionally or accidentally.
> *Update 5*
> This is a serious virus that contaminates so very easily and quickly.
> 
> *Infected in 15 seconds while he bought vegetables at the market.*
> GIC Team GICexpat 6FEB20
> 
> A 56-year-old man in Ningbo was recently confirmed as a newly found case to have contracted the novel coronavirus after visiting a food market in the city’s Jiang Bei district on January 23. The confirmation was released to the public on February 4 by the district’s official social media account.
> 
> What’s especially surprising about this case is how fast the man contracted the virus.
> 
> Video surveillance revealed that it only took 15 seconds for him to be fully exposed, as neither he nor the 61-year-old woman standing next to him while picking out vegetables at the same stall were wearing protective masks.
> 
> The woman is believed to have had contracted the virus a few days prior while attending a blessing ceremony.
> 
> The man and woman, now both affected by the 2019-nCoV, did not know each other before crossing paths at the Shuang Dongfang market.
> 
> Unfortunately, 19 people who subsequently came into close contact with the newly-infected 56-year-old patient have already shown positive signs of infection. All of them have been put under isolated medical observation for further examination.
> 
> *Update 6*
> Police are forcefully taking sick people into quarantine. Many refuse to go along, and have to be carried out of their homes.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:27
> _Forcefully removed from their home._
> *Update 7*
> The Western American mainstream narrative is that this is nothing, just a “natural” virus. It’s not so lethal or worrisome. It’s not as bad as the flu. Though, I have yet to see any person with the flu act like this…
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:23
> _Not as bad as the flu they say._
> *Update 8*
> A good laugh. Written in the middle of a lethal American bio-weapons attack on China, The Washington Standard defends United States global actions, eight simultaneous wars and bio / economic warfare. Is America Now “The Evil Empire”? .
> 
> Their conclusion; no, not at all.
> 
> Communism is.
> 
> Well, because of history. Mao, Stalin, Hitler, and many others, such as Pol Pot killed millions of their countrymen.
> 
> Except China is *Communist in Name only*, just like *America is a Republic in name only*.
> 
> 
> *China is a Republic.* It follows the same model as pre-political party United States. Pure communist construction was discarded in the early 1970’s.
> *America is an Oligarchy.* It was started as a Republic. Changed into a Democracy with the passage of the 12th and 17th amendments, and the progressive “improvements” of President Wilson et.al. solidified the oligarchy we know of today.
> *Update 9*
> February 10th, a group of companies will try to resume work, if you happen to be employees of these enterprises, please be sure to take a hard look at the following 10 recommendations:
> 
> 1, carry your ID card with you
> 
> 2, at least 3 masks.
> 
> 3, vial alcohol 1 bottle (but please note keeping, do not smoke)
> 
> 4, 1 phone sealbag
> 
> 5, pen 1
> 
> 6, home-cooked meals
> 
> 7. Don’t touch colleagues
> 
> 8, wash your hands frequently
> 
> 9, cycling to and from work
> 
> 10. Looking for a new job (don’t ask why, this time to let you go to work company, must not be a good company ( tears) #职场达人说#职场进化论 #
> 
> Translation from the Chinese government alert;
> 
> 2月10 日即将有一批公司尝试复工，如果你正好是这些企业的员工，请一定要认真看以下10条建议： 1，随身携带身份证 2，至少3个口罩 3，小瓶酒精1瓶（但请注意保管，别抽烟） 4，手机密封袋1个 5，笔1只 6，自家煮的饭菜 7，不要触碰同事 8、勤洗手 9、骑车上下班 10、寻找新工作（不要问为什么，这个时间还要让你们去上班的公司，一定不是什么好公司[泪奔]）#职场达人说# #职场进化论#
> 
> *Update 10*
> First, the Chinese government has treated the epidemic as an act of war, deploying all the means at its disposal, including the military, in order to contain its spread, building several large new hospitals, putting entire huge cities under quarantine and extending the national holidays. The response as been far beyond what this virus seems to warrant, with its low mortality rate.
> 
> Second, the Western media response has been an exemplary effort to produce a panic and to smear China, making what is happening there into a horror story. Not only did the mass media outlets do their best to stoke mass hysteria about all things Chinese, but various bloggers and independent “experts” pitched in to produce a panic.
> 
> Third, the White House has recently requested that experts look into the possibility that 2019-nCoV has been genetically engineered… I suspect that the next move will be to declare that this virus is indeed an engineered biological weapon developed by Russia, of course.
> 
> – Dmitry Orlov has his suspicions about the 2019-nCoV flu, at Club Orlov
> 
> *Update 11 – 13FEB20*
> From the Jerusalem Post…
> 
> *Arab media accuse US, Israel of coronavirus conspiracy against China*
> 
> *One report claimed that it was no coincidence that the coronavirus was largely absent from the US and Israel.*
> 
> Numerous reports in the Arab press have accused the US and Israel of being behind the creation and spread of the deadly coronavirus as part of an economic and psychological war against China, the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI) reported.
> 
> One report in the Saudi daily newspaper _Al-Watan_ claimed that it was no coincidence that the coronavirus was absent from the US and Israel, though this is despite America having 12 confirmed cases at the time of writing.
> 
> “A ‘wonder’ virus was discovered yesterday in China; tomorrow it will be discovered in Egypt, but it will not be discovered either today, tomorrow or the day after tomorrow in the US or Israel, nor in poor countries such as Burundi or the Comoro Islands,” the report said.
> 
> It also went on to accuse the US and Israel of being behind other outbreaks over the past several years in China and in the Arab world.”As soon as Egypt announced, a few years ago, that it would rely on poultry , and that it would even export [poultry] abroad – that is, that it no longer needed poultry from the US, France, and so on – [suddenly] there appeared, from underneath the ground, the avian flu virus… with the aim of nipping [Egypt’s economic] awakening in the bud,” the report said.”
> 
> Even before this, the same thing was done in China… when in 2003 [the country] announced that it had the [world’s] largest dollar reserves they [the Americans] introduced coronavirus’ cousin, SARS, into [the country].”
> 
> At the beginning of February, Syrian daily newspaper _Al-Thawra_ also claimed the coronavirus and other outbreaks were part of a US-China war.
> 
> “From Ebola, Zika, SARS, avian flu and swine flu, through anthrax and mad cow disease to the corona[virus] – [all these] deadly viruses were manufactured by the US and threaten to annihilate the peoples of the world,” the report alleged.
> 
> “[The US] has turned biological warfare into a new type of war, by means of which it intends to change the rules of play and shift the conflict with the peoples [of the world] away from the conventional path.”A report on the Egyptian news site Vetogate.com built on this theory even more, specifying why Wuhan was supposedly chosen as the epicenter of the current outbreak.”
> 
> American factories are the first to manufacture every kind of virus and bacteria, from the virulent smallpox virus and the bubonic plague virus to all the viruses we saw in the recent years, such as mad cow disease and swine flu,” the site claimed.
> 
> “Wuhan, the city that has now been struck by the corona[virus], is an industrial town, but it is nevertheless the eighth-richest city in China after Shanghai.”Guangzhou, Beijing, Tianjin and Hong Kong, are the country’s major cities.
> 
> [Wuhan’s] place at the bottom of the list [of China’s major cities] is what makes it a suitable [place] for an American crime… for it is not a focus of attention, and the level of healthcare there is surely lower than in the larger and more important cities.”
> 
> The news site adds that there is a theorized economic motivation for the outbreak, as the supposed masterminds behind it will reap the billions of dollars spent by China on emergency treatments and medicines, “which, by the way, will be manufactured by an Israeli company.”
> 
> Over 37,000 people around the world have been infected with the coronavirus as the outbreak continues to spread. The current death toll is over 800 people.
> 
> *Links*
> Some general links…
> 
> 
> _There’s an extremely malevolent aspect to this bio-terror operation: WEAPONIZED CORONAVIRUS: “Bioengineered as a self-replicating weapon system”_
> _Why didn’t the U.S. implement the same type of border screenings as Russia and India? (See: Deadly Chinese coronavirus arrives in US as Russia, India & others boost border screenings) . Why isn’t the USA afraid, like Russia, India, Japan, or the EU?_
> _The Officially Ignored Link Between Lyme Disease and the Plum Island Bioweapon Laboratory_
> _46 Million Chinese Are Now Under Quarantine, More Than All Of California; Virus Jumps To Europe_
> _‘SPREADS THROUGH EYES’: Coronavirus vectors of transmission increasing_
> It is very easy to find links and discussions of “the illegal collection of Chinese DNA by America” on the internet as the following links attest.
> 
> 
> https://www.sohu.com/a/230218940_236505
> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-worldlook-1022694-1.shtml
> https://club.kdnet.net/dispbbs.asp?id=11755947&boardid=1
> http://bbs.zhongcai.com/thread-1453294-1-1.html
> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-worldlook-805394-1.shtml
> Here’s some HK links in English. There shouldn’t be any question that drones were used to spread swine flu during the heat of the trump trade wars. That is all well documented.
> 
> Whether they worked in behalf of the USA government is speculation. Most articles claim that they are working independently as part of a _“criminal element”._
> 
> As far as the design of the drones, most commercially available drones are manufactured in Guangzhou. So, getting some drones and having them modified professionally, locally within China isn’t too much of a stretch. I do that all the time myself for other “projects”.
> 
> What is the question that people should be asking is HOW the “criminal elements” got a hold of “swine flu”, and learned how to handle it, use it, and disseminate it. Because, boys and girls, the virus dies once it is removed from a live host…
> 
> _Chinese criminals use drones to infect swine flu –_
> _Chinese criminal gangs spreading African swine fever to_
> _Chinese Gangs Use Drones to Spread African Swine Fever …_
> _Chinese Gangsters Reportedly Using Drones to Spread …_
> _Chinese gangsters use drones to spread African swine fever …_
> _China flight systems jammed by pig farm’s African swine …_
> _Commercial pig farm in China jams drone signal to combat …_
> _The Chinese gangsters using drones to spread African swine …_
> _Chinese Gangsters Reportedly Using Drones to Spread …_
> _A fierce fight in a pig farm that repels drones with a …_
> _Chinese pig farm jams drone of swine fever crooks_
> 
> (Republished from MetallicMan by permission of author or representative)



Coronavirus is common cold virus. SARS was also coronavirus with mutation. The current novel coronavirus is similar to SARS with some mutations. If diseases were simply bioengineered, then it can also target the country which made them. Coronavirus is not specific to Chinese ethnic population. Coronavirus has infeted several people from India, UK, USA and many of them are not chinese hans but caucasoid people. 

Secondly, what do you have to say about the outbreak of ZIKA virus or EBOLA? Both these virus were know for long time and suddenly they had to strike in recent times to cause mass fatality. In 2009, USA was hit with Swine flu which caused deaths in excess of 10000 as you have mentioned above. History is replete with circumstances where diseases have broken out suddenly and then vanished. All of this can't be simply stated as biowar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHALIB

Smarana Mitra said:


> Coronavirus is common cold virus. SARS was also coronavirus with mutation. The current novel coronavirus is similar to SARS with some mutations. If diseases were simply bioengineered, then it can also target the country which made them. Coronavirus is not specific to Chinese ethnic population. Coronavirus has infeted several people from India, UK, USA and many of them are not chinese hans but caucasoid people.
> 
> Secondly, what do you have to say about the outbreak of ZIKA virus or EBOLA? Both these virus were know for long time and suddenly they had to strike in recent times to cause mass fatality. In 2009, USA was hit with Swine flu which caused deaths in excess of 10000 as you have mentioned above. History is replete with circumstances where diseases have broken out suddenly and then vanished. All of this can't be simply stated as biowar.



viral epidemics have occurred in history , nothing new .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

It is definitely possible and plausible. I mean the US government has conducted experiments on its own citizens (African Americans in the Tuskegee experiment) and there have been numerous cases of bio weapons deployed against foreign adversaries from North Korea to Cuba, attacking China with bio weapons is an ingenious way to cripple your arch rival's economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## seven7seven

Even before these kind of articles were released, I was highly suspicious of it being a deliberate attack. The timing and location of the outbreak and how it is disproportionately infecting and killing people of East-Asian origin. This has engineered virus written all over it. I have a background in molecular biology so I know a bit more than your average layman.

I live in the UK and the news coverage of the outbreak here is obscene. There's very little empathy or sympathy towards the plight of the Chinese people and if anything it vilifies the Chinese people and Government, like somehow they had it coming. They report the increasing number of new cases and deaths with glee, like they are self-congratulating themselves on a job well done.

I hope all Chinese remember this, even the pathetic white-loving Hong Kongers. This virus targets all Chinese and they don't care if you are pro-Western or pro-democracy. The Western elites hate all Chinese and this is plain and simple, an attempt at genocide. 

All Chinese need to be vigilant and remain united and help each other to overcome these barbaric attacks. If Chinese people turn on each other, then they will have won and got what they wanted. China can retaliate when they have recovered and become stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rashid.sarwar

Ok, they know US did it, what will they do now....


----------



## Old School

To genetically alter a virus and create a new strain is not difficult. Any graduate student of biochemistry can do it. Then you add people with decades of experiences with the backing of governments with active bio-weapon programs. Nothing can be ruled out.


----------



## t1000

Old School said:


> To genetically alter a virus and create a new strain is not difficult. Any graduate student of biochemistry can do it. Then you add people with decades of experiences with the backing of governments with active bio-weapon programs. Nothing can be ruled out.


China also has an active bio-weapon program, right?
So I guess we cannot rule out the claims runnin' around that, the chinese lost control of one of their lab experiments. These things have happened plenty of times before in Russia and the USA; diseases spinning out of control. 
For the record, I still believe this is a result of extremely weird and unhygienic chinese eating habits concerning live food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

r1a1a said:


> China also has an active bio-weapon program, right?
> So I guess we cannot rule out the claims runnin' around that, the chinese lost control of one of their lab experiments. These things have happened plenty of times before in Russia and the USA; diseases spinning out of control.
> For the record, I still believe this is a result of extremely weird and unhygienic chinese eating habits concerning live food.



The genome profiles of an organic and a manipulated virus should be distinguishable. I am still waiting to see independent research papers on this question.


----------



## Indos

r1a1a said:


> China also has an active bio-weapon program, right?
> So I guess we cannot rule out the claims runnin' around that, the chinese lost control of one of their lab experiments. These things have happened plenty of times before in Russia and the USA; diseases spinning out of control.
> For the record, I still believe this is a result of extremely weird and unhygienic chinese eating habits concerning live food.



Their toilet is also awful all across China. Particularly difficult for women who have to share the place to pee with defecate (dumping shit), it will be unpleasant moment every time they must go to toilet. And any way why Chinese adopt Western style toilet that dont provide water faucet and soap and instead use toilet paper  Their *** will not be cleaned enough after defecating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baz

if anyone doubts that this was not created by americans, israhels then they have a screwed brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

This Jun 19, 2019 PBS program shows US knows something is coming 4 months before this coronavirus outbreak and prepared for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Smarana Mitra

Old School said:


> To genetically alter a virus and create a new strain is not difficult. Any graduate student of biochemistry can do it. Then you add people with decades of experiences with the backing of governments with active bio-weapon programs. Nothing can be ruled out.


The problem with biowar is that in this times where people flow from one place to another regularly, the risk that the virus attacks the aggressor state is very high. This is especially true for countries like USA where it has its people across a dozen countries and have lot of tourists visiting. Moreover, China is a massive economy and hence USA and Chinese citizens tend to share common localities of business where the virus can spread out of control.

The Coronavirus case has just infected 70000 people as of now whereas there have been far more deadly virus which have infected millions. Swine Flu in USA was one such example. Zika, Ebola are other examples. So, compared to other pandemics, Corona virus has had very minimal impact. People are simply exaggerating it to make China appear bad


----------



## Broccoli

Nope, this kinda viruses are spreading from China due their medieval hygiene standards combined with very large population.Easy to blame other people from your own mistakes but it also means nothings gonna get fixed so it’s only a matter of a time before we’ll another black death emenerging from China! 

Reading comments made by few Chinese members it’s evident that they see themselves as herrenvolk who can’t do no wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zectech

Old School said:


> The genome profiles of an organic and a manipulated virus should be distinguishable. I am still waiting to see independent research papers on this question.



No offense, but that is what the bottom scientists of the West have been trying to perfect, a bio-weapon that they got to mutate on its own so there is no trace and looks natural.

Over 15 years the West has been trying to get a traceless virus to use on China. Around 2005, a leak happened and somebody in the know said that the Western judeo-mason no-lifes were pissed at China for helping Iran get missile and nuclear technology. And after a conflict (military exchange) with Iran, which the Amerikans would blame China for arming Iran with technology... "China would catch a cold" (ie: be punished for giving Iranian missile technology for the conflict). China is getting "retaliation" in this corona virus scare for helping Iran. They may have punished China before the war, but trump got the retaliation nonetheless.

And even if China finds out this is a bio-weapon, their entire economic trade is at risk for pointing this is a bio-weapon.

This is another learning experience for China in how evil the West is. Especially FrUKUS.

Releasing it near a virus lab and a "filthy Chinese" exotic food market is the cover.

This also may prove that the Soleimani assassination was pre-planned in that he was set up to be there to be assassinated. Both the assassination and the corona virus are link then, if this was a bio-weapon.

trump is linked to organized crime, Sater and others. And this was a crime boss' assassination and revenge against Iran and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Old School

zectech said:


> No offense, but that is what the bottom scientists of the West have been trying to perfect, a bio-weapon that they got to mutate on its own so there is no trace and looks natural.
> 
> Over 15 years the West has been trying to get a traceless virus to use on China. Around 2005, a leak happened and somebody in the know said that the Western judeo-mason no-lifes were pissed at China for helping Iran get missile and nuclear technology. And after a conflict (military exchange) with Iran, which the Amerikans would blame China for arming Iran with technology... "China would catch a cold" (ie: be punished for giving Iranian missile technology for the conflict). China is getting "retaliation" in this corona virus scare for helping Iran. They may have punished China before the war, but trump got the retaliation nonetheless.
> 
> And even if China finds out this is a bio-weapon, their entire economic trade is at risk for pointing this is a bio-weapon.
> 
> This is another learning experience for China in how evil the West is. Especially FrUKUS.
> 
> Releasing it near a virus lab and a "filthy Chinese" exotic food market is the cover.
> 
> This also may prove that the Soleimani assassination was pre-planned in that he was set up to be there to be assassinated. Both the assassination and the corona virus are link then, if this was a bio-weapon.
> 
> trump is linked to organized crime, Sater and others. And this was a crime boss' assassination and revenge against Iran and China.


Can this strain be found in the wild ?



Smarana Mitra said:


> The problem with biowar is that in this times where people flow from one place to another regularly, the risk that the virus attacks the aggressor state is very high. This is especially true for countries like USA where it has its people across a dozen countries and have lot of tourists visiting. Moreover, China is a massive economy and hence USA and Chinese citizens tend to share common localities of business where the virus can spread out of control.
> 
> The Coronavirus case has just infected 70000 people as of now whereas there have been far more deadly virus which have infected millions. Swine Flu in USA was one such example. Zika, Ebola are other examples. So, compared to other pandemics, Corona virus has had very minimal impact. People are simply exaggerating it to make China appear bad


The issue in hand is that this strain Wuhan 2019-nCov Impacting ACE2 protein which is prevalent among Asian males. See the research paper below :
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.26.919985v1.full

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

Old School said:


> Can this strain be found in the wild ?



From what I read...

Coronaviruses, yes. This novel COVID-19, the West said yes, this was from a food market, where "filthy Chinese" kept food infected with Coronaviruses and it jumped to humans. So the virus mutated in wild animals in the food market. Now there are rumors in the media that this was a bio-weapon that specifically targets Chinese and kills them at rates higher than Westerners and the Chinese are to blame for this getting out of their Chinese "bio-weapon" virus lab, which really is not a bio-weapon lab.

But the story in the media, the virus went from the virus lab straight to the exotic food market, mutated further and killed a bunch of people. 100% Chinese fault.

So for your answer, it's complicated. The Chinese may soon find out, but there is a chance they won't.

Others probably know more. Especially our Chinese members here.


----------



## Old School

zectech said:


> From what I read...
> 
> Coronaviruses, yes. This novel COVID-19, the West said yes, this was from a food market, where "filthy Chinese" kept food infected with Coronaviruses and it jumped to humans. So the virus mutated in wild animals in the food market. Now there are rumors in the media that this was a bio-weapon that specifically targets Chinese and kills them at rates higher than Westerners and the Chinese are to blame for this getting out of their Chinese "bio-weapon" virus lab, which really is not a bio-weapon lab.
> 
> But the story in the media, the virus went from the virus lab straight to the exotic food market, mutated further and killed a bunch of people. 100% Chinese fault.
> 
> So for your answer, it's complicated. The Chinese may soon find out, but there is a chance they won't.
> 
> Others probably know more. Especially our Chinese members here.


I want to find it in the real wild. Not in a food market. Zoonotic viruses need human transitional vectors first where they get necessary mutations to impact humans further to cause damages.


----------



## zectech

Old School said:


> I want to find it in the real wild. Not in a food market. Zoonotic viruses need human transitional vectors first where they get necessary mutations to impact humans.



Here is my source on youtube on the 2005 story...


----------



## Zsari

Smarana Mitra said:


> Coronavirus is common cold virus. SARS was also coronavirus with mutation. The current novel coronavirus is similar to SARS with some mutations. If diseases were simply bioengineered, then it can also target the country which made them. Coronavirus is not specific to Chinese ethnic population. Coronavirus has infeted several people from India, UK, USA and many of them are not chinese hans but caucasoid people.



*What is your risk to get infected coronavirus?*

East Asians, Japanese, and Han Chinese are the most likely people to become severely sick by the coronavirus with a chance of more than 90% when exposed. Europeans only rank in the 50%, Africans in the 60% range, and considered low to medium. It also makes a difference if one is a smoker or non-smoker.

https://www.eturbonews.com/542533/coronavirus-risk-for-asians-africans-caucasians-revealed/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

Yes, and expect more Evil US engineered virus to come and target the Chinese. And if we use this "COVID-19" as a scale. Chinese should all draw up their will and leave their asset to the immuned Because we are all going to die. No joke because US is also engineering Ebola to target East Asian...……...Expect Ebola outbreak in China soon

(Yes, my post is being sarcastic, and to all sane people out there, you better leave the field to these conspiracy nuts, they do not want to hear reason, the only thing they want to is to point and blame someone else so that they can save face. I mean if they think this is other people problem, let them think like that lol, what they are looking at is the next outbreak and a few thousand more Chinese died, I mean, that's fine with me, as long as they don't fly around when they are sick.)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

Too many Chinese in PRC are way too COWARD, and 
way too GUTLESS, and way too FEARFUL when facing 
the PRC #1 enemy ~ the Undisputed Cockroaches Murican. 

===
The deadly COVID-19 CORONAVIRUS were intentionally 
PLANTED // SPRAYED in the Wuhan Fish market by 
the Murican CIA agents, specifically in Wuhan city, 
... timed just before the 2020 Chinese New Year. 

Why did the Murican CIA agents plant or spray 
the COVID-19 CORONAVIRUS in the WUHAN city ??

The Murican CIA masterminds are targeting WuHan.
Because Wuhan is the Central maintenance hub 
of majority of CHN GAOTIE High Speed Passengers Trains. 
and, ... ...
because the Wuhan city is the central transportation 
& travel HUB connecting East, West, North, and South. 

===
CIA & the Undisputed Cockroaches Murican elites are hoping 
and wishing that all Chinese people are infected 
with the deadly CORONAVIRUS in order to SLOW down, STOP, 
and eventually RETARD the Chinese economic growth.
<<<

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Baz said:


> if anyone doubts that this was not created by americans, israhels then they have a screwed brain.



lol .........


----------



## CHN Bamboo

This guess is more likely to be true than a p4 lab leak.

Huanan Seafood Market is so far from that lab, they are not even in the same district.



> Virus leaked from Jiangxia District, and then a large number of cases first appeared in Jianghan District? The two districts are not even adjacent to each other.
> 
> Jiangxia(江夏) in the lower right corner of the picture
> Jianghan(江汉) green part of the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Administrative division map of Wuhan City


----------



## beijingwalker

CHN Bamboo said:


> This guess is more likely to be true than a p4 lab leak.


If the virus is a leak from a Chinese lab, why did China try to develop a virus which is designed to attack her own people? It doesn't make any sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BringHarmony

beijingwalker said:


> If the virus is a leak from a Chinese lab, why did China try to develop a virus which is designed to attack her own people? It doesn't make any sense.


The popular conspiracy theory is that it was an accidental leak. Though after looking at all the research it seems that it was not a engineered virus.



Broccoli said:


> Nope, this kinda viruses are spreading from China due their *medieval hygiene standards combined with very large population*.Easy to blame other people from your own mistakes but it also means nothings gonna get fixed so it’s only a matter of a time before we’ll another black death emenerging from China!


All of these kind of bonker ideas remind me of weird theories regarding AIDS and HIV long time back. At that point of time AIDS was thought to be limited to homosexuals and HIV was thought to be originated from Apes in africa. So.... some messed up mind... suggested that homosexuals went to afraica to boink few monkeys. Yes... It was a popular conspiracy theory back then. Zero patient discovery of HIV gave a much more mundane reason : infected meat or monkey bite.

Diseases cross from animals into humans all the time. This one possibly came from bats. Possibly bat stool or saliva mixed in feed stock of farm animals and finally their tenders. Worse thing was that virus was very unstable and mutated into a form that had ability to spread in form of aerosol.


----------



## Omar Al-Deek

I think it's a bioweapon
I think it's crazy, naïve and possibly willfully malicious to rule out the possibility


----------



## -=virus=-

You never know....


----------



## Zane_K

scope said:


> Very long article. Summary is
> 
> ● Timing - during trade war, virus appears shortly after us military arrives at military games, virus outbreak during Chinese New Years, the biggest annual human migration - a powerful way to spread the bioweapon from the nation's central transport hub (Wuhan).
> ● Statistically impossible odds - within 1 year, hit by 3 viruses (killed 50% of pig stock, killed huge percentage of chicken stock, hit by epidemic)
> ● Racial targeting - only Ethnic Chinese die
> ● Virus is man made
> ● CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on Wuhan biolab for "leaking" the virus
> but Wuhan biolab is NOT a biowarfare lab. All countries locate biowarfare labs FAR FAR away from city centers.
> ● CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on "dirty Chinese eating bats". This is rare and even if true, had no coronavirus problems for centuries. Why now?
> 
> *● All evidence and timing points to only ONE culprit - the us regime.*
> 
> I will remind readers that for decades, the us regime denied using biological weapons against Koreans and Chinese during their Korean War against North Koreans - calling it a "conspiracy theory" (a term invented by the CIA to smear investigators). Finally, it was revealed that they did use bioweapons and lied about it - for decades.
> 
> Table of ContentsOptions
> 
> Was the 2020 Wuhan Coronavirus an Engineered Biological Attack on China by America for Geopolitical Advantage?
> Introduction
> Swine flu was propagated by drones
> Trump trade war went “hot”
> History
> Chinese treated this seriously.
> CNY 2020 devistation!
> Point of origin.
> Comparison with SARS
> Military Weaponization of the Virus by America
> Russian and Chinese biochemists believe that this virus is man-made.
> Virus is tailored to attack Asians
> American bioscientists caught by the police inside of China doing illegal acts.
> Trademarks and indicators
> Curious questions…
> The Argument
> SARS conspiracy theory
> Wuhan Coronavirus of 2020
> Why China?
> THE DARK SIDE
> What will America do next?
> Contrary Opinions
> Conclusion
> On a personal note…
> Chinese messaging all over Wechat
> Chinese Government releases are curious statement…
> Take Aways
> Other thoughts…
> Why is America doing this?
> Update 1
> Update 2
> Update 3
> Update 4
> Update 5
> Update 6
> Update 7
> Update 8
> Update 9
> Update 10
> Update 11 – 13FEB20
> Links
> _*[Portions of this article were drawn from various sources as cited. However, additional portions seem to have been quoted from Larry Romanoff at Global Research without proper citation.]*_
> 
> It does seem _farfetched_, doesn’t it?
> 
> That the United States will risk World War III, using nuclear weapons, by launching a coronavirus inside China during the 2020 Chinese New Year celebrations? But that is exactly the scenario that I fear has occurred.
> 
> Here we discuss this horror.
> 
> If this is the actual case, and it is actually intentionally engineered and used against China, it means that the USA is flirting with global nuclear annihilation. This is nothing that should be treated _lightly_.
> 
> Maybe *not *so far-fetched. When you get into the _details_…
> 
> *Introduction*
> Many in the know, believe America has two options when it comes to winning a world war against China and Russia. Also, what most agree on is the fact that America cannot win a conventional war against either power, or both.
> 
> – Can America Win World War III? A Critical Analysis
> 
> Officially called *the novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV), *the contagion is a respiratory illness *,* a new type of viral pneumonia, in the same family of infections as SARS and MERS.
> 
> It highly contagious. It’s of a factor many, many time contageous than any other known virus.
> 
> _High Contagiousness _
> 
> Indeed, if we compare how SARS spread out in 2002-2003, it is hard not to notice how much more contagious nCoV-2019 is compared to SARS.
> 
> It took SARS three months to reach to the point of 300 cases between November 2002 and February 2003. In the climax of SARS, the daily number of newly registered cases in Mainland China never exceeded 200 cases.
> 
> In comparison, on 28th January 2020 alone, 1459 new cases of nCoV-2019 were reported nationwide, including 315 cases in Wuhan. In just a week between 20-28 January, the number of patients with nCoV-2019 exceeded the number of all SARS patients confirmed in Mainland China between 2002-2004!
> 
> Mainland China had just 5327 cases of SARS, but nCoV-2019 already had 5974 registered cases by the end of January 28th, 2020.
> 
> – Coronavirus: Summary to date & insights
> 
> Taken alone, it’s just “another” viral agent. Only this time it’s much stronger. However, taken in context with other events, other systems, and other considerations it points to some very serious conclusions; conclusions that are far too hard to ignore.
> 
> Everything _seemingly _points to biowarfare being waged against China.
> 
> Crazy! Right?
> 
> No nation would be so crazy, so stupid, so insane, so evil… as to launch a very deadly WMD inside a nuclear-armed world power on their most important holiday. Right?
> 
> Who would be interested in doing this?
> 
> 
> _This Is How to Stop China from Dominating the South China_
> _What Happens After China Surpasses the U.S. Economy_
> _US law enforcers should stop China’s influence_
> _It’s too late to stop China’s rise, so the West must start …_
> _How to Stop China in the South China Sea | Foreign Affairs_
> _How To Stop China’s Rise_
> The calls for drastic and immediate action against China are all over the major American neocon publications. Just because you (personally) are not aware of them, does not mean that they do not exist. These neocons are foaming at the mouth for a fight.
> 
> Who are they?
> 
> The culprits are the dominant Western Powers. Which pretty much is America and it’s allies (namely Britain). The objective is to put “stress” on China in a combined effort to contain her growing power and influence.
> 
> It seems so far-fetched.
> 
> No one would be that crazy, that evil, that insane to want to hurt a successful nation full of hard-working and family loving people. No one, unless…
> 
> …they are _ideologically _motivated.
> 
> Negotiation is not a policy. It’s a technique. It’s something you use when it’s to your advantage, and something that you don’t use when it’s not to your advantage.
> 
> –John Bolton
> 
> 
> During the 2020 Chinese New Year celebrations and mass-migration, a very dangerous and lethal virus exploded all over the nation.
> This should not be a trivial concern.
> 
> To accuse the United States of doing so is not to be done lightly.
> 
> All that is presented herein is, of course, speculative. I sincerely wish, hope and desire that it is not the case at all.
> 
> 
> Wuhan virus in 2020.
> As it is pretty much a yearly event to have some type of flu or viral outbreak in China. The Chinese government is well-equipped to deal with these outbreaks.
> 
> But this time, it’s really… really different.
> 
> 
> _Mysterious pneumonia outbreak sickens dozens in China …_
> _China flu outbreak: Mystery Pneumonia illness symptoms …_
> _Is China Ground Zero for a Future Pandemic?_
> However, what is different THIS TIME is that the virus is[1] new (not a strain of an existing virus),[2] extremely aggressive,[3] launched during the yearly Chinese migration, and[4] comes at the heels of a wide spectrum of American instigated attacks on China during the “Trump Trade Wars”.
> 
> *Swine flu was propagated by drones*
> As strange was it seems, the complete collapse of the pig farm industry in China in 2019 was propagated by drones. This is why so many isolated pig farms became infected. “Criminal elements” were using drones to spray the pigs with flu to devastate the pork industry.
> 
> “Criminal Elements”.
> 
> This is the Swine-flu pandemic in 2019.
> 
> 
> _Chinese Farmers: Criminals Are Using Drones to Infect Our Pigs_
> _Commercial pig farm in China jams drone signal to combat …_
> _Pig Farm In Trouble for Defenses Against Swine Fever …_
> _Chinese gangsters use drones to spread African swine fever …_
> Have you ever heard of this?
> 
> The idea that drones would spread a virus was intriguing.
> 
> 
> Who designed and modified the drones?
> Who manufactured and modified them so professionally?
> How were the drones in the South of China, equal to those in the West, North and East?
> How can the pig farmers get a hold of the same viral agent?
> Meanwhile the Western media isn’t reporting on the drone use to decimate the pork industry.
> It’s using technology to destroy an entire national industry. And it’s blamed on “criminal gangs”. I know that gangs are powerful, but why would they ever want to destroy a national resource?
> 
> That is like Tony Soprano conspiring to sink every container ship in every port in the United States. It does not add up.
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump trade war went “hot”*
> For some reason, ever since the “Trump trade war”, China has been hit with unusually dangerous and lethal germs, viral agents, and illnesses that has attacked livestock and people.
> 
> 
> _Asian Lineage Avian Influenza A(H7N9) Virus_
> _China’s African swine fever outbreak is unprecedented_
> _Unusual virus strains cause flu outbreak in China_
> 
> The Chinese chicken industry was almost wiped out in 2018 by the bird flu virus.
> You do not need to believe me.
> 
> Just Google for viral outbreaks in China. It’s all over the place. It’s everywhere.
> 
> Ever since President Donald Trump became President and incorporated Neocon “War Hawks” on his negotiation team, China has been wracked with all sorts of[1] new,[2] novel, and[3] unusually lethal strains of viral agents. All of which cripple the Chinese people, food and livestock.
> 
> They have been relentless, and their control of the American media is such that no one notices or cares about their activities.
> 
> 
> Swine flu devastated Chinese pork production in 2019.
> *History*
> Firstly, let it be well understood that this particular virus was patented in the United States. A U.S. Patent For ‘An Attenuated Coronavirus’ Was Filed In 2015 And Granted In 2018. Let that sink in…
> 
> Now, let’s begin with some strange “goings on” in Canada in 2019.
> 
> In March 2019, in a mysterious event, a shipment of exceptionally virulent viruses from Canada’s NML biological labs ended up in China. Canadian officials say the shipment was part of its efforts to support public-health research worldwide. They claimed that it was just normal procedure. What is unclear is why it was done in secret, and why the Chinese officials lodged a complaint. For certain, if this was just a routine transfer, the Chinese government would have been notified.
> 
> Keep in mind that this was during the peak of the Trump trade wars, and at a time when remotely operated drones were spraying swine flu and decimating the Chinese pig population.
> 
> Four months later…
> 
> In July 2019, a group of Chinese virologists were forcibly dispatched from the Canadian National Microbiology Laboratory (NML). The NML is Canada’s only level-4 facility and one of only a few in North America equipped to handle the world’s deadliest diseases, including Ebola, SARS, Coronavirus, etc.
> 
> People have speculated  that there might be a connection between these two events. Perhaps, they wonder, that the Chinese have been stealing the weaponized viral agents. Perhaps, they wonder, that they were caught and then expelled from NWL.
> 
> But maybe something _else _was going on.
> 
> Perhaps, something else that had to be done in secret and kept away from the Chinese scientists.
> 
> Three months later…
> 
> On October 18th the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security, in conjunction with the World Economic Forum and the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, brought together “15 leaders of business, government, and public health” to simulate a scenario in which a coronavirus pandemic was ravaging the planet. Major participants were American military leadership, and certain neocon political figures.
> 
> The Chinese were _not _invited. This is unusual, as almost all the major viral outbreaks for the last decade occurred inside of China and Africa.
> 
> The members took notes, and then returned to their day to day operations…
> 
> The very next _day_…
> 
> 300 US military personnel arrived in Wuhan for the Military World Games on October 19.
> 
> The first coronavirus case appeared two weeks later, on November 2.
> 
> Keep in mind that the Coronavirus incubation period is 14 days. So, fourteen days later…
> 
> The first occurrences in December appeared.
> 
> Here is a statement from StatNews (_“DNA sleuths read the coronavirus genome, tracing its origins and looking for dangerous mutations,”_ January 24, 2020). It’s a bit complicated, but read it over, and then I’ll comment:
> 
> _“Given what’s known about the pace at which viral genomes mutate, if nCoV [the coronavirus] had been circulating in humans since significantly before the first case was reported on Dec. 8, the 24 genomes [from, presumably, 24 different samples of the virus in 24 people] would differ more. Applying ballpark rates of viral evolution, Rambaut [one of the “experts”] estimates that the Adam (or Eve) virus from which all others are descended first appeared no earlier than Oct. 30, 2019, and no later than Nov. 29.”_
> 
> My, my. That’s quite a precise peg: the coronavirus jumped from animals to humans, for the very first time, between October 30 and November 29, 2019.
> 
> –No more fake news
> 
> They appeared to be of minor concern. The incubation period has not been definitively stated but, once infections began, the spread was surprisingly rapid after the first case was confirmed.
> 
> When the outbreak began, the pentagon suddenly began telling it’s soldiers not to use popular Chinese APPs such as TicToc and WeChat…
> 
> 
> _Army bans Chinese TikTok app, following Pentagon advice_
> _US Army cadets told not to use TikTok in uniform_
> _US Army Follows Navy Footsteps, Bans Chinese App TikTok_
> _Army & Navy ban use of TikTok app | WSAV-TV_
> _Military Warned Against Using TikTok_
> _US Navy Bans TikTok From Military Devices | Avast_
> Apparently the United States military did not want the rank and file soldiers watching locally made videos inside of China. Was it because they hated lip-synchronization and dancing, or something else? Maybe they didn’t want the troops to see the “on the street” Chinese coping with American germ warfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the victims at Bergen-Belsen was this young woman, her face still bearing the scars of a terrible beating by the SS guards. The military ALWAYS censors the images of war to prevent the troops from getting “soft” towards the “enemy”.
> The initial symptoms were mild, which permitted many people to travel before stronger symptoms were detected.
> 
> On December 31, 2019, the World Health Organization (*WHO*) was informed of an outbreak of “pneumonia of unknown cause” detected in Wuhan City, Hubei Province, China – the seventh-largest city in China with 11 million residents.
> 
> As of January 26, there are over *2019 cases* of 2019-nCoV confirmed globally, including cases in at least 20 regions in China and nine countries/territories.
> 
> The first reported infected individuals, some of whom showed symptoms as early as *December 8*, were discovered to be among stallholders from the Wuhan South China Seafood Market. Subsequently, the wet market was closed on Jan 1.
> 
> The virus causing the outbreak was quickly determined to be a *novel coronavirus*.
> 
> Worst Case: It’s some bio-engineered frankenvirus, with who-knows what lethality, r-naught, and incubation time.
> 
> -Woodpile Report
> 
> On January 10, gene sequencing further determined it to be the new Wuhan coronavirus, namely *2019-nCoV*, a betacoronavirus, related to the Middle Eastern Respiratory Syndrome virus (MERS-CoV) and the Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome virus (SARSCoV). However, the mortality and transmissibility of 2019-nCoV are still unknown, and likely to vary from those of the prior referenced coronaviruses.
> 
> Local medical authorities have said the true extent of the Wuhan coronavirus is unclear, and the early official figures may have been an underestimation since the mild symptoms and delayed onset meant infections may have been undetected.
> 
> All the evidence suggests the Chinese authorities acted effectively as soon as they realized the danger they might be facing.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:23
> _What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
> Medical authorities immediately declared the outbreak, and within a week they had identified the pathogen and also determined and shared the genome sequence with the WHO and other parties, a sufficiently speedy response that earned praise from the WHO and scientists around the world.
> 
> *Chinese treated this seriously.*
> Remembering the SARS troubles, they did much more.
> 
> In most large centers in the country, all sports venues, theaters, museums, tourist attractions, all locations that attract crowds, have been closed, as have all schools. All group tours have been canceled. Not only the city of Wuhan but virtually the entire province of Hubei has been locked down, with all trains, aircraft, buses, subways, ferries, grounded and all major highways and toll booths closed.
> 
> Thousands of flights and train trips have been canceled until further notice. Some cities like Shanghai and Beijing are conducting temperature tests on all roadways leading into the cities. In addition, Wuhan is building (in five days) a portable hospital of 25,000 square meters to deal with the infected patients. As well, Wuhan has asked citizens to neither leave nor enter the city without a compelling reason, and all are wearing face masks.
> 
> Additionally, the following unique measures are being taken throughout China. This is common in the far North as well as the remote South;
> 
> 
> Small towns and villages are blocking the roads and not allowing anyone in or out. This is being enforced by the local militia.
> In cities, the police are walking up and down the streets with bullhorns telling everyone to stay inside and not to leave their homes.
> A tent hospital has been constructed in Wuhan to handle the cases.
> A full “regular” hospital is being constructed (in ten days) to handle the problem.
> A secondary hospital will be built after the construction of the first one is completed.
> The military, police, fire, and hospital staff all over China are on full alert. Many are working without sleep and rest.
> After the initial fireworks, everything turned eerily quiet. No one is going outside, no one is traveling, and no one is visiting friends.
> All major transport hubs are on lock down and temperature screening by CDC attire is the norm.
> 
> 
> The scale of the challenge of implementing such a blockade is immense, comparable to closing down all transport links for a city five times the size of Toronto or Chicago, two days before Christmas. These decisions are unprecedented but testify to the determination of the authorities to limit the spread and damage of this new pathogen.
> 
> CHINA’S HANDLING OF THE NOVELLE CORONA VIRUS INFECTION
> Below are comments from Robin Daverman , a American Doctor, expressed in Quora.
> 
> Dude, the Chinese government has been exceptionally good in dealing with this virus. You can NOT deliver what the Chinese government has delivered so far, unless you are the mythical Santa Claus.
> 
> During the Western African Ebola virus epidemic in 2014, the CDC rushed in to try to find the virus. It took them 2 months from getting the 1st patient sample to identifying the complete genomic sequence, and then another 6 weeks to publish it.
> 
> This is Top Urgency, with a virus that has a 90% case fatality rate.
> 
> The 2009 Swine Flu in the US, which ended up infecting 55 million Americans and killed 11,000 of them, the first cases started to appear in late March, the CDC identified it on April 17, and the identification kits were not generally available until mid-May. And that was 250 people working 100+ hour a week!
> 
> *CNY 2020 devistation!*
> They not only address the gravity of the situation but also the seriousness of consideration for the public health, unfortunate and difficult decisions since the holiday is being destroyed for hundreds of millions of people. Most public entertainment has been canceled, as have tours, and many weddings as well.
> 
> The damage to the economy during this most festive of all periods will also be enormous.
> 
> Hong Kong will suffer severely in addition to all its other troubles since visits from Mainland Chinese typically support much of its retail economy during this period.
> 
> As an aside, I can confirm that no one is going out. Everyone is staying inside. Avoiding others, and all celebrations are either cancelled or muted. It’s really sad.
> 
> The Chinese New Year is the most important festival for Chinese. Saturday, January 25, is the first day of the Lunar New Year, a festive period that typically sees the largest mass movement of people on the planet as Chinese flock back to their hometowns to be with relatives. No health authority has ever tackled the challenge currently faced by China, as the country grapples with a new coronavirus just as hundreds of millions prepare to travel.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:32
> _What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
> And of course, the Western media had a field day of _schadenfreude_. CNN published a report – a bit too gleefully, I thought – on the potential damage to China’s economy:
> 
> “China’s economy is slumping and the country is still suffering the effects of the trade war with America. An outbreak of a new and deadly virus is the last thing it needs.
> 
> The Wuhan coronavirus has already roiled Chinese markets and thrown plans for the upcoming Lunar New Year holiday into chaos for millions of people. The world’s second-biggest economy grew at its slowest pace in nearly three decades last year as it contended with rising debt, cooling domestic demand and US tariffs, many of which remain in place despite a recent truce.
> 
> Beijing is worried about unemployment, too, and has announced a wave of stimulus measures in recent weeks aimed at preventing mass layoffs. . .
> 
> The Wuhan coronavirus outbreak could spark widespread fear and spur people to hunker down and avoid going outside. That kind of behavior would deal a huge blow to the service sector, which now accounts for about 52% of the Chinese economy.” [And so on… .]
> 
> American media… (shrug)… What can you say?
> 
> Meanwhile, in China…
> 
> From Asia Times https://lnkd.in/gErEzCe
> 
> “the speed of the Chinese scientific response has been breathtaking – and obviously not fully appreciated in an environment of Total Info War. Compare the Chinese performance with the American CDC, arguably the top infectious disease research agency in the world, with an $11 billion annual budget and 11,000 employees.
> 
> During the swine flu in the US in 2009 – 55 million infected Americans, 11,000 killed – the CDC took over a month and a half to come up with identification kits.
> 
> The Chinese took only 1 week from the first patient sample to complete, vital identification and sequencing of coronavirus. Right away, they went for publication and deposit in the genomics library for immediate access by the whole planet. Based on this sequence, Chinese biotech companies produced validated essays within a week – also a first.”
> 
> *Point of origin.*
> The Western media have already staked out their claim to the fundamentals, all media sources claiming the virus was transferred to humans from animals or seafood. None of which has been confirmed as happening.
> 
> So you can pretty much ignore the older articles like this one…
> 
> 
> China virus outbreak connected with single seafood market not spreading elsewhere: World Health Organization.
> The initial reports were dangerously wrong.
> 
> It did not originate from a seafood market. Ignore the American mainstream media. They lie, and do so obviously.
> 
> 
> Wuhan seafood market may not be source of novel virus spreading globally
> The media have added fuel to the fire by claiming the virus emerged from “illegally traded wildlife” in a market _“where offerings reportedly include wild animals that can carry viruses dangerous to humans”_, and that this virus _“jumped into the human population from an infected animal”._
> 
> *Those reports are also nonsense.*
> 
> Bio-engineers have confirmed that trans-species “jumping” and mutation of this virus is pretty much impossible.
> 
> According to the reports, there would be three kinds of species that would have to be involved. An African cobra, a rare South Pacific bat, and some kind of sea-creature.
> 
> *Three (3x) species were involved.*
> 
> We know that 96% of the genome resembles a rare South African bat. We know that “other” DNA from a secondary species is involved, this has tentatively been presupposed to be a cobra. We also know that it somehow mutated to be able to exist within fish or some other kind of sea creature.
> 
> Testing at the supposed point of “ground zero” showed high concentrations of this virus within the separate fish tanks throughout the area.So, not only are three species involved, but “somehow” the virus was able to “jump” out of one fish tank and enter others.
> 
> And not a snake, something rarer…
> 
> The pangolin, a scaly mammalian anteater, is the latest animal to be identified as an intermediate host of the novel coronavirus that has sickened more than 31,000 people worldwide.
> 
> According to local media reports, an analysis of genome sequences of viruses isolated from pangolins were a 99% match with those of 2019-nCoV, as the coronavirus behind the epidemic is known. Pangolins are a trafficked, critically endangered species whose scales are believed by some to have medicinal properties.
> Scientists at the South China Agricultural University in Guangzhou, Guangdong province in southern China, *reported findings* Friday from research conducted jointly with the People’s Liberation Army Academy of Military Science in Beijing and the research department of the Guangdong Zoo.
> 
> “This has major significance for the prevention and control of the novel coronavirus,” South China Agricultural said in a statement, though it did not elaborate on the research.
> While there is general consensus among scientists that the new strain of coronavirus spread from bats to another host before making the jump to humans, previous research pointing to *snakes *as the culprit has been disputed.
> 
> – Pangolins Latest Animal Identified as Intermediate Coronavirus Host
> 
> Trans-species migration is very rare, but unheard of to involve three species. Especially ones as diverse as the ones being considered.
> 
> 
> Bat
> Pangolin
> Fish
> Then it was discovered that the genome contained “HIV insertions”. Thus they discovered that not only is this virus stealthy, contagious and lethal, but it also shuts down the immune systems of the infected person. WTF?
> 
> 
> _Coronavirus Contains “HIV” Insertions_
> _Coronavirus: “HIV Insertions” of artificially created …_
> _ZeroHedge BANNED From Twitter After Posting Findings of …_
> _CORONAVIRUS BIOWEAPON UPDATE: Unique HIV-1 …_
> _virology – Does 2019-nCov really has 4 HIV insertions …_
> _“We found 4 insertions in the spike glycoprotein (S) which are unique to the 2019-nCoV and are not present in other coronaviruses,” the report’s Abstract section states. _
> 
> _“Importantly, amino acid residues in all the 4 inserts have identity or similarity to those in the HIV-1 gp120 or HIV-1 Gag.”_
> 
> – _Scientist Explains New Study Revealing Coronavirus May …_
> 
> These insertions are not random. Their functions, all four of them, are to make the coronavirus very lethal. (Read about it HERE.) Leading world experts in bio-warfare to conclude that this was an engineering pathogen.
> 
> *It was a bio-engineered, bio-weapon that is intended for mass casualties on a grand scale.*
> 
> 
> Research Scientist Presents Critical Insights Into Wuhan Coronavirus
> Initially, Chinese officials stated that the virus appears to have originated at a seafood market in Wuhan, though the actual origin has not been determined nor stated by the authorities. This is still an open question primarily because viruses seldom jump species barriers without human assistance.
> 
> *The odds of this being a natural viral agent is infinitesimally small.*
> 
> After investigation, the subsequent cases of the illness had zero association with that particular market.
> 
> A virus outbreak in the city of Wuhan immediately prior to the Chinese New Year migration could potentially have dramatic social and economic repercussions. Wuhan, with a population of about 12 million, is a major transport hub in Central China, particularly for the high-speed train network, and with more than 60 air routes with direct flights to most of the world’s major cities, as well as more than 100 internal flights to major Chinese cities.
> 
> *The odds of an accidental release of a bio-weapon inside one of China’s largest cities is infinitesimally small.*
> 
> When we add this to the Spring Festival travel rush during which many hundreds of millions of people travel across the country to be with their families, the potential consequences for the entire country are far-reaching.
> 
> *The odds of this event occurring naturally during the CNY eve is infinitesimally small.*
> 
> *Comparison with SARS*
> This is a novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV), an entirely new strain related to the MERS (MERS-CoV) and the SARS (SARS-CoV) viruses, though early evidence suggested that it was not dangerous.
> 
> SARS was proven to be caused by a strain of the coronavirus, a large family of mostly harmless viruses also responsible for the common cold, but SARS exhibited characteristics never before observed in any animal or human virus, did not by any means fully match the animal viruses mentioned above, and contained genetic material that still remains unidentified – similar to this new coronavirus in 2019.
> 
> Virologist Dr. Alan Cantwell wrote at the time that “the mysterious SARS virus is a new virus never before seen by virologists.
> 
> This is an entirely new illness with devastating effects on the immune system, and there is no known treatment.”
> 
> *Military Weaponization of the Virus by America*
> Dr. Cantwell also noted that the genetic engineering of coronaviruses has been occurring in both medical and military labs for decades.
> 
> He wrote that when he searched in PubMed for the phrase “coronavirus genetic engineering”, he was referred to 107 scientific experiments dating back to 1987. To quote Dr. Cantwell:
> 
> _“I quickly confirmed scientists have been genetically engineering animal and human coronaviruses to make disease-producing mutant and recombinant viruses for over a decade. _
> 
> _No wonder WHO scientists identified the SARS/coronavirus so quickly. Never emphasised by medical news writers is the fact that for over forty years scientists have been “jumping species” with all sorts of animal and human viruses and creating chimera viruses (viruses composed from viruses of two different species). _
> 
> _This unsupervised research produces dangerous man-made viruses, many of which have potential as bioweapons. _
> 
> _Certainly SARS has the hallmarks of a bioweapon. After all, aren’t new biological warfare agents designed to produce a new disease with a new infectious agent? As in prior military experiments, all it might take … to spread SARS is an aerosol can . . .”_
> 
> Almost immediately upon receiving the genome sequence, several Russian scientists suggested a link between SARS and biowarfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No trust in America. But China is considered the most trustworthy nation.
> *Sergei Kolesnikov*, a member of the Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, said the propagation of the SARS virus might well have been caused by leaking a combat virus grown in bacteriological weapons labs. According to a number of news reports, Kolesnikov claimed that the virus of atypical pneumonia (SARS) was a synthesis of two viruses (of measles and infectious parotiditis or mumps), the natural compound of which was impossible, that this mix could never appear in nature, stating, “This can be done only in a laboratory.”
> 
> And *Nikolai Filatov*, the head of Moscow’s epidemiological services, was quoted in the Gazeta daily as stating he believed SARS was man-made because “there is no vaccine for this virus, its make-up is unclear, it has not been very widespread and the population is not immune to it.”
> 
> “…there is no vaccine for this virus, its make-up is unclear, it has not been very widespread and the population is not immune to it.”
> 
> – *Nikolai Filatov*, the head of Moscow’s epidemiological services
> 
> *Russian and Chinese biochemists believe that this virus is man-made.*
> It wasn’t widely reported, but it seems the final conclusion of the Chinese biochemists was the same, that the SARS virus was man-made.
> 
> This conclusion wasn’t a secret, but neither was it promoted to the international media since they would simply have used the claim to heap scorn on China, dismissing this as a paranoid conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:17
> _What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
> The Western media totally ignored this aspect, except for ABC news who reported that the SARS “Mystery Virus” was possibly “a Chinese bio-weapon that accidentally escaped the laboratory”.
> 
> Nice of ABC to notice, but their story, if true, would be the first example of a nation creating and releasing a race-specific biological weapon designed to attack exclusively itself.
> 
> *Virus is tailored to attack Asians*
> Notable is that while SARS spread to about 40 countries, the infections in most countries were few and deaths almost zero, and it was exclusively (or almost exclusively) Chinese who were infected, those in Hong Kong most seriously, with Mainland China suffering little by comparison.
> 
> _The Corona virus is a virus that, for whatever reason, East Asians are susceptible to but other races are not, just like SARS. None of our people are going to succumb to this condition. The MSM’s constant hyping is just a way of making people panic, because people are more susceptible to being indoctrinated when they panic. By not reporting the race of those who have caught this disease in Europe, unnecessary panic is being fomented among Europeans…so that they can be more easily inculcated with the message than “race differences don’t exist, because race is a social construct.” _
> 
> –vDare
> 
> The SARS virus apparently much preferred Chinese to Caucasians, though it did attack Vietnamese health care workers (who may be similar to Chinese in their susceptibility).
> 
> 
> *Outbreak*_ (_*1995*_) A dangerous airborne virus threatens civilization in this tense thriller. After an African monkey carrying a lethal virus is smuggled into the U.S., an outbreak occurs in a California town. To control the spread of the disease, a team of doctors is brought in that includes a contagious disease expert (Dustin Hoffman)._
> This appears to be precisely the case with this new virus, in that all the infected persons are Chinese. News reports speak of infections appearing in Thailand or the US, but those (at least to date of writing) were all Chinese who had been to Wuhan. There have been no cases so far of infected Caucasians.
> 
> As with SARS, this new virus appears to be tightly-focused and race-specific to Chinese.
> 
> *American bioscientists caught by the police inside of China doing illegal acts.*
> We might in other circumstances pass this off as an unfortunate coincidence but for some major circumstantial events that serve to alter our focus.
> 
> One of these is the history of American universities and NGOs having come into China in recent years to conduct biological experiments that were so illegal as to leave the Chinese authorities enraged.
> 
> This was particularly true when it became known that Harvard University had surreptitiously proceeded with experiments in China. Experiments that had been forbidden by the authorities years earlier. And where they collected many hundreds of thousands of Chinese DNA samples and then left the country.
> 
> The Chinese were furious to learn that Americans were collecting Chinese DNA.
> 
> The government intervened and prohibited the further export of any of the data. The conclusion at the time was that the ‘research’ had been commissioned by the US military with the DNA samples destined for race-specific bio-weapons research.
> 
> So the American military was collecting Chinese DNA to develop bio-weapons.
> 
> *Trademarks and indicators*
> In a thesis on Biological Weapons, *Leonard Horowitz* and *Zygmunt Dembek* stated that one clear sign of a genetically-engineered bio-warfare agent was a disease caused by an uncommon (unusual, rare, or unique) agent, with lack of an epidemiological explanation. I.e. no clear idea of the source.
> 
> They also mentioned an “unusual manifestation and/or geographic distribution”, of which race-specificity would be one.
> 
> Recent disease outbreaks that would seem to possibly qualify as potential bio-warfare agents are AIDS, SARS, MERS, Bird Flu, Swine Flu, Hantavirus, Lyme Disease, West Nile Virus, Ebola, Polio (Syria), Foot and Mouth Disease, the Gulf War Syndrome and ZIKA.
> 
> 
> *Outbreak*_ (_*1995*_) A dangerous airborne virus threatens civilization in this tense thriller. After an African monkey carrying a lethal virus is smuggled into the U.S., an outbreak occurs in a California town. To control the spread of the disease, a team of doctors is brought in that includes a contagious disease expert (Dustin Hoffman)._
> In fact, thousands of prominent scientists, physicians, virologists and epidemiologists on many continents have concurred that all these viruses were lab-created and their release deliberate. The recent swine flu epidemic in China has the hallmarks as well, with circumstantial evidence of the outbreak raising only questions.
> 
> *Curious questions…*
> There was another curiosity in this case, in that additionally to the usual criticisms of China being inactive or secretive, several US media replicated accusations from “a senior US State Department official” claiming Washington was “still concerned” about transparency in the Chinese government on the Wuhan coronavirus.
> 
> _This virus has a long incubation time, and the symptoms appear to be of no concern. Then it strikes suddenly with lethal affect._
> 
> Other articles claimed the US CDC was “concerned that Chinese health officials have still not released basic epidemiological data about the Wuhan coronavirus outbreak, making it more difficult to contain the outbreak.”
> 
> There is no substantial reason that officials at any level of the US State Department should concern themselves with a virus outbreak in a foreign country.
> 
> Their criticisms were surprisingly detailed, demanding specifics on the number of infections directly from contact with the Wuhan market, the number of person-to-person infections, the precise incubation period from exposure to the onset of symptoms, the point at which persons become contagious.
> 
> The questions were presented in benevolent terms of helping the Chinese medical authorities deal with the virus, though it was already self-evident China had no need to be lectured on such basics. I must say my sense from reading the articles in question was that the Americans were fishing for something unstated, very possibly the crucial details of their handiwork.
> 
> *I must say my sense from reading the articles in question was that the Americans were fishing for something unstated, very possibly the crucial details of their handiwork.*
> 
> As of the date of writing, details are still too scarce to form definitive conclusions but, in every such case, once the smoke clears there are many unanswered questions that challenge the official Western narrative, but it’s old news and the media have already staked out their ground so the matter dies in the Western public mind, but not in China.
> 
> Yet, why all this United States propaganda promotion?
> 
> As the coronavirus outbreak has come to dominate headlines in recent weeks, several media outlets have promoted claims that the reported epicenter of the outbreak in Wuhan, China was also the site of laboratories allegedly linked to a Chinese government biowarfare program.
> 
> However, upon further examination of the sourcing for this serious claim, these supposed links between the outbreak and an alleged Chinese bioweapons program have come from two highly dubious sources.
> 
> For instance, the first outlet to report on this claim was Radio Free Asia, the U.S.-government funded media outlet targeting Asian audiences that used to be run covertly by the CIA and named by the New York Times as a key part in the agency’s “worldwide propaganda network.”
> 
> Though it is no longer run directly by the CIA, it is now managed by the government-funded Broadcasting Board of Governors (BBG), which answers directly to Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, who was CIA director immediately prior to his current post at the head of the State Department. (How dubious, coincidence ??? – my view)
> 
> -LinkedIN Anonymous
> 
> *The Argument*
> Given the multiple and serious woes that China has suffered from during 2019, it comes as no surprise that the Western powers would continue to suppress China in an effort to regain global dominance.
> 
> 
> HK “pro democracy” riots fully funded and instigated by the NED / CIA.
> Swine Flu decimated the vast bulk of the Chinese pork industry.
> Bird Flu decimated huge numbers of the Chinese chicken industry.
> NED support and training of Uyghur Muslim extremists.
> If there’s one last hit to the economy that China doesn’t need right now, it’s a global pandemic that ‘supposedly’ originated in Wuhan.
> 
> Wuhan is the capital of Central China’s Hubei province (see map below with the red marker identifying Wuhan). For those of you who are unaware, Wuhan is located right in the center of China’s highly productive southeast region—the economic powerhouse of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> This strategic location is an ideal location to launch a biological attack because of the easily engineered vectors of disease dissemination. After all, isn’t that a staple of Hollywood Science Fiction movies like 12 Monkeys (1995)?
> 
> 
> The idea of paralyzing China’s economic and financial sectors is, after all, a primary goal of this essentially Anglo-American black operation.
> 
> _Long Incubation Phase_
> 
> The main concern for nCoV-2019 is relatively extended incubation phase of the virus, which can last from 5 to 14 days, during which a person is contagious. Moreover, there is already evidence of clinically silent cases (no symptoms), which will make prevention even more challenging.
> 
> In any case, full-scale quarantine to cope with Wuhan crisis seems to be a legitimate measure, supported both domestically and in the international community.
> 
> In light of the[1] US-staged Hong Kong protests,[2] U.S. tariff regime against China,[3] threat of economic sanctions against nations working with Huawei,[4] CIA-inflamed Xinjiang conflict involving the Muslim Uyghurs,[5] provocative sailing of US Navy warships through the Taiwan Strait,[6] transparent political prosecution of Huawei’s CFO, and the[7] ravaging of China’s pig farms by a bioengineered virus, etc., the Chinese government has been under withering attack since 2018.
> 
> When so many debilitating assaults are _suspiciously _happening at once, what can China do?
> 
> *SARS conspiracy theory*
> The original SARS pandemic that took place in China after the turn of the millennium was also well-known in bio-medical circles as a naked act of biowarfare.
> 
> Like this year’s coronavirus bio-attack in Wuhan, the bioengineered SARS outbreak also involved a highly _coordinated _campaign of propaganda and disinformation.
> 
> However, the administration of Xi Jinping is much too concerned about the panic that would inevitably result if the populace was informed of a full-blown bioweapon attack.
> 
> The precipitating chaos would simply overwhelm the government in Beijing which is already on serious overload because of the seemingly endless interference by the Anglo-American Axis.
> 
> The SARS outbreak that occurred from 2002 to 2003 has already shown that China is not willing to release the hard scientific evidence that proves the existence a bioengineered coronavirus. This favors the antagonists.
> 
> The following excerpt from Wikipedia explains some of the background of SARS—the _Severe acute respiratory syndrome_ epidemic that took place primarily in mainland China and Hong Kong, but also in Canada and other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARS Conspiracy theory.
> Excerpt from SARS conspiracy theory
> 
> *Wuhan Coronavirus of 2020*
> The rapidly spreading Wuhan coronavirus, also known as Novel coronavirus, that was first reported in 2019 has all the hallmarks of yet another bioengineered virus in a U.S. Military laboratory.
> 
> What follows is a short description form Wikipedia of this Novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia on this Novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV)
> Time will tell whether this deadly coronavirus was released into the Chinese population with the intent to kill and sicken, scare and intimidate. We really do not know what the actual purpose was.
> 
> However, given the lethal nature of this viral agent, the history associated with the American bio-weapons engineering, and public statements made by American neocon leaders, can can pretty much guess the intention;
> 
> Complete and utter devastation of the Chinese population and the collapse of the Chinese government.
> 
> The intimidation phase of such an ongoing black operation is certainly aimed at the government in Beijing which refuses to be coerced and threatened by the Trump administration.
> 
> _This virus has a long incubation time, and the symptoms appear to be of no concern. Then it strikes suddenly with lethal affect._
> 
> Because the highly disruptive, Western-backed Hong Kong protests have yet to yield the result desired by the U.S. State Department, it was only a matter of time before the C.I.A. implemented Plan B…
> 
> …or is this Plan C?
> 
> …or D?
> 
> *Why China?*
> The $64,000 question here is: _Why is China always the epicenter for so many strains and variations of coronaviruses, influenzas, pneumonia viruses and other highly contagious infection agents that strike the major _commercial _centers on southeastern mainland._
> 
> What’s particularly suspicious about all of these outbreaks in China is that they are each described by the _Mainstream Media_ as quite dangerous to human health. The mortality rate in the beginning of these eventual pandemics is especially high, as if by purposeful design of the bioengineers.
> 
> In this way, the whole world is eventually drawn into a pandemic melodrama that’s certainly designed to fear-monger.
> 
> Hence, more of these endless distractions serve the specific purpose of taking the attention away from real problems caused by governments everywhere. But it’s the numerous criminal conspiracies at work and shocking scandals that the elites seek to cover up by any means possible.
> 
> There are relatively few military bioweaponry labs in the world that have the capability to create such a fatal and infectious virus.
> 
> Thus, when the truth is confirmed about the Wuhan flu, there will be only a few culprits who are behind these assaults against the Chinese people. In reality, should this Wuhan coronavirus outbreak become a full-blown epidemic in China it could represent an attempt to commit genocide.
> 
> Likewise, if it becomes a bona fide pandemic, it could ultimately be labeled a crime against humanity.
> 
> “It’s really quite easy for any of the numerous U.S. military bioweapon labs to bioengineer a deadly super-virus and then release it in a city as large as Wuhan, China.
> 
> Acts of bioterrorism like this are carried out all the time. As a matter of historical fact, the Spanish flu pandemic of 1918 actually originated at Fort Riley, Kansas where soldiers reported to the Army’s largest training facility during World War I.
> 
> The soldiers who were [DELIBERATELY] infected with the H1N1 influenza virus then served as countless vectors of dissemination for the pandemic that ultimately killed as many as 100 million people worldwide. That single US-executed biowarfare operation against humanity was arguably the deadliest depopulation event in human history.”
> 
> (See: Spanish Flu of 1918 Was Really a Bioterror Attack on Humanity)
> 
> *THE DARK SIDE*
> This is from UNZ, a great website, worthy of visiting.
> 
> 
> Since the 20th century, the West has been and continues to be the most avid users of bioweapons. The United States is the biggest user of biochemical weapons in history, including in Cuba; Iraq, Syria and Iran (by proxy); Serbia, Japan, Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia, and America has eagerly used them on its own people, apparently more often than we care to admit.
> In the 1940s the United States purposely infected thousands of Guatemala, natives with syphilis and gonorrhea, to test these human guinea pigs with antibiotics. Of course, these suffering souls were sexually active for the rest of their lives and unwittingly infected everybody they came in contact with, including spouses.
> At Tuskegee, hundreds of American blacks were allowed to carry syphilis from the 1930s to the 1970s, to act as human petri dishes. This was to track the progress of the disease and observe the eventual macabre deaths that this bacteria is wont to inflict on its victims, in its final stages: insanity, nervous disorders, liver and heart disease.
> The United States has a long, illustrious history of using bioterrorism around the world. Cuba has been a favorite target  and has seen hundreds of thousands of its people infected with Dengue fever as well as its entire swine herd wiped out by swine fever.
> T he United States of America holds the exclusive patent on the Ebola virus: US patent number 20120251502, is owned by the American government. Ebola has been Uncle Sam’s bioweapon plaything since 1976,  when it was discovered in Zaire and shipped 3,500km by America’s bio-warfare lab at Fort Detrick, Maryland, then to West Africa for cultivation and development (via the UK’s bio-warfare labs in Porton Down and with the help of the World “Health” Organization), specifically, to Liberia, Guinea and Sierra Leone, the current epicenters of the Ebola epidemic on the Great Continent.
> *The 2014 Ebola outbreak came as a result of another rogue US Military operation *in austral Africa from which the Soros/Gates-funded Kenema bioweapons lab in Sierra Leone was involved.
> *The US has a long history of biowarfare against China*. The Report of the International Scientific Commission for the Investigation of Facts Concerning Bacteriological Warfare in Korea and China (ISC report) validated claims by North Korea and China that the US had launched bacteriological warfare (biological warfare, BW) attacks against both troops and civilian targets in those two countries over a period of months in 1952. This 667 page truth commission report has the dubious distinction of being the most vilified written document of the 20th Century. The report’s release in September 1952 brought a withering international attack. It was roundly denounced by American and British politicians of the highest rank, ridiculed by four star generals, accused of fraud by celebrated pundits, misquoted by notable scientists, and scorned by a compliant Western press. In subsequent decades, volumes placed in American university library collections were quietly and permanently removed from circulation. When the rare copy came up for auction, it was discretely purchased and disappeared from public view.
> *In March 2019, in a mysterious event, a shipment of exceptionally virulent viruses from Canada’s NML biological labs **ended up in China*. Canadian officials say the shipment was part of its efforts to support public-health research worldwide. They claimed that it was just normal procedure. What is unclear is why it was done in secret, and why the Chinese officials lodged a complaint. For certain, if this was just a routine transfer, the Chinese government would have been notified. In July 2019, a group of Chinese virologists were forcibly dispatched from the Canadian National Microbiology Laboratory (NML). The NML is Canada’s only level-4 facility and one of only a few in North America equipped to handle the world’s deadliest diseases, including Ebola, SARS, Coronavirus, etc.
> *On October 18th, 2019, the **Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security**, in conjunction with the World Economic Forum assembled “15 leaders of business, government, and public health” to simulate a scenario in which a coronavirus pandemic was ravaging the planet*. Major participants were American military leadership, and certain neocon political figures. The Chinese were not invited. The members took notes, and then returned to their day to day operations.
> *In Simulation Run 3 Months Ago,* the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation Predicted Up To 65 Million Deaths Via Coronavirus.
> *300 US military personnel arrived in Wuhan for the Military World Games* on October 19. The first coronavirus case appeared two weeks later, on November 2. Coronavirus incubation period is 14 days.
> *Two months later a very similar coronavirus pandemic hit China at Wuhan, a major transport hub* in Central China and for the high-speed train network, and with 60 air routes with direct flights to most of the world’s major cities, as well as more than 100 internal flights to major Chinese cities right at the Spring Festival travel rush when hundreds of millions of people travel across the country to be with their families.
> *The Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) is an entirely new strain* related to the MERS (MERS-CoV) and the SARS (SARS-CoV) viruses, though early evidence suggested that it was not dangerous. SARS was proven to be caused by a strain of the coronavirus, a large family of mostly harmless viruses also responsible for the common cold, but
> *SARS exhibited characteristics never before observed in any animal or human virus*, did not by any means fully match the animal viruses mentioned above, and contained genetic material that still remains unidentified – similar to this new coronavirus in 2019.
> *SARS had the hallmarks of a bioweapon*. After all, aren’t new biological warfare agents designed to produce a new disease with a new infectious agent? As in prior military experiments, all it might take … to spread SARS is an aerosol can . . .” Several Russian scientists suggested a link between SARS and biowarfare. Sergei Kolesnikov, a member of the Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, said the propagation of the SARS virus might well have been caused by leaking a combat virus grown in bacteriological weapons labs. According to a number of news reports, Kolesnikov claimed that the virus of atypical pneumonia (SARS) was a synthesis of two viruses (of measles and infectious parotiditis or mumps), the natural compound of which was impossible, that this mix could never appear in nature, stating, “This can be done only in a laboratory.” And Nikolai Filatov, the head of Moscow’s epidemiological services, was quoted in the Gazeta daily as stating he believed SARS was man-made because “there is no vaccine for this virus, its make-up is unclear, it has not been very widespread and the population is not immune to it.”
> *Virologist Dr. Alan Cantwell **wrote** at the time *that “the mysterious SARS virus is a new virus never before seen by virologists, “This is an entirely new illness with devastating effects on the immune system, and there is no known treatment.” Dr. Cantwell noted that the genetic engineering of coronaviruses has been occurring in both medical and military labs for decades. When he searched in PubMed for the phrase “coronavirus genetic engineering”, he was referred to 107 scientific experiments dating back to 1987. To quote Dr. Cantwell: “I quickly confirmed scientists have been genetically engineering animal and human coronaviruses to make disease-producing mutant and recombinant viruses for over a decade.”
> *The virus outbreak coincides with the trade war on China*.
> *The virus outbreak coincides with the HK “pro democracy” riots* fully funded and instigated by the NED / CIA.
> *The virus outbreak occurred just after Swine Flu decimated the Chinese pork industry*.
> *The virus outbreak occurred just after Bird Flu decimated the Chinese chicken industry*.
> *The virus outbreak occurred just before NED support and training of Uyghur Muslim* extremists.
> *This month, CNN published a gleeful (and untrue) report,* “China’s economy is slumping and the country is still suffering the effects of the trade war with America. An outbreak of a new and deadly virus is the last thing it needs.”
> *What will America do next?*
> 
> Nuclear plant meltdown?
> Mysterious deaths in the Chinese leadership ranks.
> Armed fighting in Taiwan?
> Collapse of a dam?
> Sinking of cargo ships?
> Mysterious disappearance of a passenger plane or ship?
> Do not be under the mistaken assumption that America will stop, or that China will continue to accept this status quo. It can only proceed so long before all fucking Hell breaks loose.
> 
> I’ve said this over and over … please listen for once.
> 
> Americans have no FUCKING idea how bad things can get. Do not believe that fighting for “_Oligarch ruled global democracy_” is worth the ultimate “push back”.
> 
> *Contrary Opinions*
> I do not have all the answers. All I did was sleuth though public, but forgotten articles, and stung things together into a thesis. There are other opinions, of course.
> 
> *[1] It’s natural, but the bad timing is coincidental.*
> 
> Of course, this theory omits a number of “elephants in the room”.
> 
> [1] These markets date back 5000 years. Why would there be an out break now? Why not during the time of King Nebuchadnezzar?
> 
> [2] If it is natural, then why would the United States patent it?
> 
> [3] Why are all these viral outbreaks against Chinese people and livestock? Why nothing else? Why no dogs and cats, donkeys and horses and birds? Why so darn _selective_?
> 
> [4] Why Wuhan; the geographic nexus of the Han race? Why not Guangzhou which is bigger, has more such markets, and has a year-round environment that is conducive to viral growth?
> 
> [5] Species jumping is rare. Tri-species jumping is unheard of, and the HIV inserts are not a natural occurrence.
> 
> To accept this narrative, you must also accept that the world is filled with coincidences that should not be explained.
> 
> Additionally, it’s not “so bad” or “so dangerous”. Here’s a chart that I found on a conservative web site called MoA;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wuhan virus is not that dangerous. It’s all just a lot of hype.
> To agree with this assessment then you must accept the idea that the Chinese government are idiots and over-reacting.
> 
> *[2] It’s a biological weapon, but it’s China’s fault. They stole it from the USA and accidentally released it.*
> 
> This narrative accepts the idea that the virus is man-made. However, it argues that the Chinese are not smart enough to develop weapons on their own, and are too inept to handle them.
> 
> The Chinese are the most merit-driven people on the world. This is true whether they are in school or working in a company. This narrative is something that does not fit with any Chinese that I know about. It’s like that narrative the Trump hired low-class strippers and asked them to pee on a hotel bed. You might not like Trump, but this does not fit his personality.
> 
> *[3] It’s a biological weapon, but it’s China’s fault. They had a biological weapons lab in the middle of one of the largest centrally located Chinese cities and it somehow escaped.*
> 
> The facility in Wuhan is NOT a military or development facility. It is a civilian diagnostic facility.
> 
> The difference between a military development facility and a public diagnostic facility is stark. It is the difference from a factory that makes automobiles, and a local automotive service center.
> 
> _“One of the goals was to build a BSL-4 laboratory that meets the national and international standards for diagnosing, researching, and developing antiviral drugs and vaccines while additionally preserving highly pathogenic BSL-4 agents for future scientific research.” _
> 
> It is a diagnostic facility. It is used to develop antiviral drugs. Read for yourself.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6478205/
> 
> Civilian viral research facilities are registered with the UN. Here is a List of BSL-4 Facilities.
> 
> https://www.liquisearch.com/biosafety_level/list_of_bsl-4_facilities
> 
> Military viral research facilities are secret. While in the United States there _MIGHT_ be some shared use facilities, I remain very skeptical about that concept. Knowing what I know about severely classified programs, it’s just not going to happen.
> 
> There is a fundamental difference between top-secret military warfare development, and civilian diagnostic facilities.
> 
> Military facilities do not need to be registered with any agency. Certainly, unless specified by treaty, military development complexes are not identified as they operate outside the public domain. You will notice that no North Korean labs or facilities are listed, nor are any Chinese military facilities.
> 
> If the Chinese were developing a militarized viral agent, they would not use a monitored diagnostic facility. They would use a classified military base, and they would not advertise it’s location. It would be in one or more of these facilities…
> 
> https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/army-fac.htm
> 
> What most people do not understand is that most of the “dirty global politics” that this Wuhan event signifies occurs outside the public domain. Like the movie “Men In Black”, the public is kept ignorant intentionally. In America that is why there are Special Access Programs, and branches that are “waived” and “unacknowledged”.
> 
> Now, all that being said, the argument against an accidental release from the BSL-4 Wuhan facility is that it is a new viral agent. It’s new. It’s militarized.
> 
> It cannot come out of a diagnostic facility.
> 
> That’s silly. That’s like asking your local automobile clinic down the street to build you a new car with custom details and new type of engine and custom transmission. Silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison between the Wuhan diagnostic facility and an American R&D weapons facility. Note the difference in the number of buildings, the campus size and distance from public roads.
> And…
> 
> *Editors’ note, January 2020:* Many stories have promoted an unverified theory that the Wuhan lab discussed in this article played a role in the coronavirus outbreak that began in December 2019. _Nature_ knows of no evidence that this is true.
> 
> –Inside the Chinese lab poised to study world’s most dangerous pathogens
> 
> *And of course, you have my conclusion…*
> 
> *Conclusion*
> America is waging biological warfare with China.
> 
> This time, it was really, really serious. Far worse than what started World War I, and World War II.
> 
> It is being done without an Act of War, and Congressional approval.
> 
> Luckily China took immediate steps, but the net-citizens, the world, and the people of Asia are on alert.
> 
> This is very, very dangerous, as the moment it is proved, both China and Russia will be forced to retaliate. Their people will not tolerate passive acceptance of a WMD attack on their nation.
> 
> It does not matter if it is nuclear, chemical or biological. It will not be permitted to pass without consequence.
> 
> For there HAS to be some consequences. If there isn’t any, things will only get worse.
> 
> Who ever thought this up was pure evil. It follows the same story-line as the movie “12 Monkeys” where a a bio-weapon was released directly in front of the Christmas holiday in all the major cities of the world.
> 
> Not only was the Wuhan coronavirus surreptitiously disseminated to serve as a major distraction from a rapidly collapsing _Global Economic & Financial System_…
> 
> …this state-sponsored black operation also represents the worst of predatory capitalism conducted as a means of generating revenue.
> 
> It occurred and peaked during the one most important day in the year in China; CNY eve. The odds of this occurrence being natural is rather small.
> 
> Look at the dissemination and propagation visually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the dissemination and propagation visually.
> In China, CNY eve is roughly equivalent to a combination of Christmas eve, the fourth of July and Labor day. This is THE most critical time of the year for the Chinese people. It is a time when the “great migration” begins and everyone returns home. And there are many many public and private parties. It’s a time when drunken buddies hug each other splash alcohol all over each other and spend times with everyone. It is a time where everyone is interacting with everyone else.
> 
> The odds of this happening is 1 in 365.
> 
> Think about that! A release of a bio-weapon when the vast majority of Chinese are traveling and enjoying time together at parties.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:23
> _What kind of evil person would unleash such a weapon?_
> Meanwhile, the narrative that this is an escaped bio-weapon is being heavily promoted by the Indian mainstream media (an individual funded by grants by an American institution). As well as some Australian news and opinion pieces (also funded by American interests).
> 
> Except, for one thing…
> 
> The bio-warfare labs are located in Xinjiang. Not in Wuhan… a city more than twice the size of New York City.
> 
> If you want to believe that a bio-warfare development lab is placed in a major city, then I have a bridge to sell you. No nation, especially not one run by merit, will put such a dangerous and lethal development center in the middle of such a large and important city.
> 
> Key Points…
> 
> American military members apparently unleashed an American patented, and Canadian engineered Biological Weapon in the major city of Wuhan designed to coincide with the yearly CNY mass migration. We know their names, and where they stayed and their actions. ALL Chinese cities are wired with video recording systems pipe-lined to the local police.
> 
> Like HK was able to record the Trump Administration cutting deals with separatist radicals, the Chinese have full documented evidence of what occurred.
> 
> China is now coping with this situation.
> 
> Once the situation settles, China will continue with negotiations with the soviets in Russia. They will conspire on a solution to reduce or to protect Asia from the American “pro democracy” internationalism.
> 
> All Americans should take note. Nothing ever goes unpunished.
> 
> Lastly, the timing of the deadly virus that ravaged China’s pig farms last year quite predictably triggered a call for the development of a preventative vaccine. What the following news report neglected to state was that the mass slaughter of pigs, in a society that demands LOTS of pork, was cynically planned to manufacture the urgent need for yet another vaccine.
> 
> 
> See: China’s Pig Farms Decimated by Virus—Was it bioengineered and spread on purpose?
> The bottom line here is that the Wuhan coronavirus is likely a race-targeting bioweapon strategically unleashed throughout China by U.S. military labs
> 
> *On a personal note…*
> There are various comments sent to me by enraged readers. They do not like what I have written.
> 
> I do not post comments I do not approve up. This is my blog and I am God here.
> 
> They claim that I am America-bashing and that all that I am saying is an attack on the great American “democracy”. They argue that China is a Communist Dictatorship (it isn’t, it’s a Republic nearly identical to the setup in America in 1776), and that everything I write is a lie.
> 
> I am an American expat. I am also a former Navy “brown shoe” and as patriotic as can be. Check out my other SHTF posts. I am a proud gun-toting, Trump loving “deplorable”.
> 
> The desire for the United States to maintain it’s grip on the world should not be in question. That is understandable. What should be, however, is how it is being _handled._
> 
> You should not try to raise yourself up by pushing others down.
> 
> This course that the United States is on is dangerous and fool-hardy. I worry that it will eventually result in a “_push back_” that America, the nation that I love, can never recover from.
> 
> I know things that most average Americans do not know. DO NOT PLAY AROUND WITH THE THREAT OF DANGER. It’s foolish.
> 
> 
> Be careful in your actions.
> When I was in High School I used to hang out with my friends and go to parties in the woods. We called these events “keg parties” and it was an every night affair. However, sometimes people would drink too much and insist on driving.
> 
> They were our friends, and buddies that we loved and cared about. But, things being as they were, eventually the sloshed friend would end up behind the wheel.
> 
> The others, with no other way to get home would be trapped in this death machine as our drunk buddy drove all over the road and in and off it. We were trapped while the good-meaning but absolutely incapable friend risked all of our lives.
> 
> That is what is going on… RIGHT NOW… in the United States.
> 
> *Chinese messaging all over Wechat*
> The following is a message from the government of China to everyone. Read it. The Chinese government is treating this as a major event similar to that of a war. Read the translation and come to your own conclusions.
> 
> The Chinese…
> 
> 什么叫“一级响应”？
> 
> 一级响应 是国家在面临战争和重大灾难时的最高应对级别。2003非典都没有启动一级响应；2008年汶川地震死了十多万人也没有启动一级响应。这次浙江、广东率先 启动一级响应、现全国启动了一级响应——这说明事态的严重性远远超出人们最大胆的想象。因此提醒大家千万不能等闲视之。能让武汉封城、北京所有庙会取消、 上海迪斯尼关闭、贺岁电影全部下架、全国戒备百城空港！！疫情一定严重到超乎我们的想象了！请放下盲目自信… 请照顾好自己和家人，对自己和家人朋友负责！好好守在家里，安全度过这场大灾难！
> 
> 再次普及：这是战争不是儿戏，打赢了，天天都是春节！输了，这就是你最后一个春节！收起你盲目的自信和侥幸心理，也收起你事不关己高高挂起的态度，这场战役没有局外人！呆在家不要外出！保护的是你自己！是对全家人的负责！对一线的医护人员负责！对社会的负责!
> 
> The translation…
> 
> What is a first response?
> 
> The first-order response is the highest level of national response in the *face of war* and major disasters. None of the 2003 SARS initiated a first-order response; Wenchuan earthquake in 2008 killed more than 100,000 people did not start a response level.
> 
> This time, Zhejiang and Guangdong took the lead in initiating the first-level response, and now the whole country has launched the first-level response.
> 
> This shows that the seriousness of the situation is far beyond peoples boldest imagination.
> 
> Therefore, we must not take it lightly.
> 
> Can let Wuhan Fengcheng, Beijing all temple fairs canceled, Shanghai Disneyland closed, New Years film all off shelves, *national guard hundred cities airport*!!
> 
> The outbreak must be worse than we thought!
> 
> Please put down your blind confidence. Please take good care of yourself and your family and be responsible for yourself and your friends.
> 
> Stay at home and ride out this disaster safely!
> 
> Once again popular: *This is war is not a game*, win, every day is the Spring Festival! Lose, this is your last Spring Festival!
> 
> Put away your blind self-confidence and luck, but also put away your attitude that you have nothing to do with yourself, there is no outsider in this battle!
> 
> Stay at home and don’t go out!
> 
> You’re protecting yourself!
> 
> Is responsible for the whole family!
> 
> Responsible for the front-line medical staff!
> 
> Responsibility to society!
> 
> The way that China is treating it differs substantially from the way the American and British mainstream media is reporting it.
> 
> 
> _Coronavirus versus flu: Influenza deadlier than Wuhan …_
> _Something Far Deadlier Than The Wuhan Virus Lurks Near …_
> _Why Flu Outbreaks Have Been the Worst in Nearly a …_
> _Wuhan coronavirus less of a threat to Americans than flu …_
> _Why this year’s flu season is worse than last year so far_
> The American mainstream media is completely out of touch. A nation with a population many times that of the United States locks down everyone inside their homes for three weeks, and this is NOT news? It’s like the flu? Only not as bad?
> 
> What.
> 
> The.
> 
> ****?
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 01:01
> _So the flu is far deadlier than this?_
> *Chinese Government releases are curious statement…*
> Just now, the Chinese government has sent a message to everyone NOT to TRAVEL during the NEXT holiday sometime in April. That’s four months in the future…
> 
> Why?
> 
> What do they know?
> 
> *Take Aways*
> 
> 
> 
> American / Canadian bio-weapon scientists have engineered similar germ-weapons; of the same type, the same class, and the same nearly identical properties.
> We know this because they have filed patents on this viral type with the United States patent office.
> [1] Canadian bio-weapons scientists were caught “red handed” trying to sneak a similar Cat-4 viral pathogen into China in March 2019. The Chinese government lodged a complaint.
> [2] American bio-scientists have also been caught “red handed” collecting Chinese DNA for their biological experiments.
> Both events are well documented, and formal complaints by China have been lodged.
> The profile, characteristics of this strain are are indicative of a bio-weapon. Especially the stealth nature of contamination, the deceptive nature of transmission, and the sudden and fatal results. All are hallmarks of a militarized biological weapon.
> The launch of this sickness occurred at a time and place indicative of a biological attack. The odds of this occurring randomly is small.
> Neocon John Bolton attended a high-level discussion with the Gates foundation about the transmission of a biological pathogen two months before this event.
> Since 2018 the Chinese at all levels, have been “closed out” of American and “allied” biological weapons research, and pandemic studies.
> American military personnel were in Wuhan at the precise moment of the first release of the virus.
> Then all military staff were directed NOT to watch Chinese social media applications, videos and photos.
> Chinese authorities are acting swiftly and proactively. They are not pointing fingers, or laying accusations.
> However, the Chinese government and their military are treating this as a biological _attack_.
> American mainstream media is treating this as a harmless flu.
> *Other thoughts…*
> There are some 100-plus CIA / Pentagon-sponsored clandestine and semi-known laboratories spread throughout the world – laboratories to fabricate and test agents for biological warfare.
> 
> A few years ago, one such laboratory was discovered and reported on in Ukraine. They were working on a virus affecting the “Russian Race”. Since there is no homogenous Russian Race – their initial trials supposedly failed. Since the empire never gives up in its evil attempts to dominate the world, we can assume that research on race directed bio-agents continues.
> 
> This western, especially American (CIA, Pentagon, NATO) project to develop biochemical weapons to kill people by disease rather than bullets and bombs – it is much cheaper! And less obvious – does exist.
> 
> You may draw your own conclusion on whether SARS and the new 2019-nCoV fits that pattern. The timing of the appearance was especially curious. It was first reported on 31 December 2019 in Wuhan – and then expanded into a proportion, so that it interfered with China’s most important holiday, the Lunar New Year. It could, of course, be just coincidence.
> 
> One of Washington’s “low-grade” warfare models is destabilizing China (and Russia for that matter) with any means. With the objective of destabilization, China is constantly being harassed and aggressed – see Hong Kong, Taiwan, the Uyghurs in _Xinjiang_, Tibet, the tariff wars – and why not with a contagious virus, a trial for a potential pandemic?
> 
> What can be observed and even the west must notice to their chagrin and frustration – is China’s extreme resilience and capacity to adapt and resist – to resist with powerful minds and ingenuity that saves her people. And that without counter-aggression, without even an accusation and never a threat.
> 
> _This is China’s way forward: a steady flow of endless creation, avoiding conflict, no dominance, but seeking harmony by building bridges between people and among countries and cultures – creating understanding and wellbeing, towards a multi-polar world. A model for mankind? – If only the west would open its eyes and wake up._
> 
> – The Coronavirus Epidemic: Chinese Resilience and Silent, Simple and Steady Resistance – A Model for Mankind
> 
> *Why is America doing this?*
> Why America is doing this…
> 
> 
> The actual trade imports that China obtains from the United States. One of the often cited misconceptions that many Americans have is that China would collapse if the United States were to stop trading with her. The idea is that "China needs us more than we need them". It’s not true, and it’s not even remotely true. Here, is the actual import data that China imports from the United States. Take a good long hard look at it.
> 
> And the American government wants China to be reduced, they are openly announcing their glee that Chinese people are hurting…
> 
> 
> Commerce secretary says coronavirus will help bring jobs to North America
> Yeah. As if America still had factories that can employ skilled people, as well as still had people that had the ability to manage and supervise factories…
> 
> I just do not trust the USA government.
> 
> 
> *Update 1*
> Coronavirus: The Plot Thickens
> From Reports:
> 
> Indian researchers have found HIV-derived inserts in the coronavirus genome that compound the infectious potential and greatly bolster the argument this virus was developed as a bioterror weapon. https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...ing-fears-over-artificially-created-bioweapon
> 
> This 2016 Worldwide Threat Assessment of the US Intelligence Community lists China as a major potential “terror actor” (p.2) and genome editing (p.9) as a major terror risk. https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/SASC_Unclassified_2016_ATA_SFR_FINAL.pdf
> 
> Before jumping to conclusions, let’s assume for argument’s sake that the paper published in India on the makeup and likely evolution of this virus passes peer review. What then? The international community will likely conclude the virus was bio-engineered and will condemn China with major implications for sanctions and global trade/travel.
> 
> But consider: it is the agenda of USA to contain the rise of China. Cui bono?
> 
> Is it far-fetched that having fingered China as a major terror actor and terror risk that US agents would have created this epidemic in the epicenter of Chinese virology experimentation?
> 
> It is easier in this instance to identify the crime than the criminal. Western intel agencies are associated with false flags.
> 
> – Coronavirus: The Plot Thickens
> 
> *Update 2*
> Apparently, people are actually dying in the streets. WTF?
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:23
> _Do not let the soundtrack fool you. This is serious business._
> And this…
> 
> 
> Dead in the streets being attended to.
> *Update 3*
> Americans to the rescue!
> 
> The holiday started on CNY eve, and ended just as abruptly when the government ordered everyone to stay inside. Now, on the eve of the first day of work after the holiday we get this message floating around Chinese social media…
> 
> 重磅利 好！！！ 古利得是一家非常牛逼的美国研究病毒药物的公司，在世界上没有几家，它研究的一些药物是当今世界上没有的。这次中国请来的研究病毒的专家就是这个公司的老 总，钟南山院士亲自去机场迎接接他！因为这个公司的抗病毒药瑞德西韦治好了中国武汉去美国的35岁患者，所以中美已经签订合同购买这个公司抗病毒的瑞德西 韦进口协议！这个抗病毒特效药今天已经到了中国！明天就会用到武汉的病患者身上了！！！重要的是用药以后，一天就可以好转！很快局面就会转好了！那些重病 人都有救了！
> 
> Translation…
> 
> Big Benefit!!!
> 
> Gullit is a very powerful American company that studies viral drugs. There are few in the world, and some of the drugs it studies are not available in the world today.
> 
> This time the expert that China invites to study virus is this companys boss, academician Zhong Nanshan goes to airport personally to meet him!
> 
> Because the companys antiviral drug Red Seaway cured 35-year-old patients from Wuhan, China to the United States, China and the United States have signed a contract to buy the companys antiviral Red Seaway import agreement!
> 
> This anti-virus medicine has arrived in China today! Tomorrow will be used in Wuhans patient body!!!
> 
> The important thing is that after you take the medicine, you can get better in a day! It will all turn around soon! The seriously ill are saved!
> 
> I do not know if this message is true or not. Typically, the Chinese tend to be very pragmatic, they usually don’t post hoaxes or lies. It can land them in a Chinese gulag if they do.
> 
> Imagine that, if true!
> 
> An[1] American company, suddenly has the[2] cure, and it’s a miracle cure! It works nearly[3] instantaneous! The world is saved, and it’s the Americans who did it.
> 
> Well… we will see.
> 
> In the world of politics, and global diplomacy it’s a high stakes game of push, thrust, parry, retreat, fancy foot work, and parry.
> 
> 
> The idea that it is isolated to far away China only, and that it’s not so bad as the flu is falling apart.
> With the alternative media promoting the idea that this is a bio-weapon stolen by the Chinese and released accidentally …
> … and Tictoc and Chinese social media showing men, women, children and complete families, dressed like Americans, dying on the street…
> And the American military being forbidden to watch this.
> And the very non-confrontational (smiling and nodding) Chinese reaction…
> While China and Russia are having meetings…
> Perhaps, it’s time for the USA to pull back from this operation.
> 
> We will see.
> 
> All I do know is that according to the American mainstream news, “China has not accepted help from America”, from the article titled “China has not yet accepted US help with the coronvirus epidemic “. This article is what the White House adviser Robert O’Brien has to say.
> 
> 
> *Update 4*
> Turns out the news in Update 3 about the medicine was out of Thailand, not the United States. Thailand did the research. The United States just owns the drug that the studies were based upon.
> 
> Today 5FEB20, Beijing has released a statement;
> 
> 著名的*北京中日友好医院曹彬医生团队*在疫情发生后，通过一系列研究在*2月3日凌晨*起对瑞德西韦（Remdesivir）进行了*临床试验证明，结果显示效果良好！——*
> 
> *用药以后17个小时，就恢复了96%的肺功能！到2月4日，所有参加临床试验的270名病人的肺部功能都正在恢复！*
> 
> Translation;
> 
> After the outbreak, the team of Dr. Cao Bin of the famous Beijing Sino-Japanese Friendship Hospital conducted clinical trials on Remdesivir in the early hours of February 3rd through a series of studies, which showed good results! ——
> 
> Within 17 hours of the drug, 96% of the lung function was restored! By February 4th, all 270 patients who participated in the clinical trial were recovering their lung function!
> 
> The second part of this report reads…
> 
> *而且，前天泰国传来的大消息，也佐证了该药物的有效性！*
> 
> *12小时好转！48小时就由阳转阴！*
> 
> 2月2日14:00，泰国副总理阿努廷公布了泰国在当前治疗新型冠状病毒肺炎的进展——使用*艾滋病压制治疗药物及抗流感病毒两大组合疗法*，重新制定出*新式医疗方案*。
> 
> *治疗结果显示，在该医院接受该疗法的新冠肺炎病例，在12小时后病情好转，48小时检测结果为阴性。*
> 
> 来自武汉的患者已经70多岁，到Rajavithi医院的时候，肺部炎症情况已经十分严重，肺部充血，需要借用设备辅助呼吸，并且患者本身有高血压及心脏病等随身疾病史，*综合来看，该患者感染情况属于较为严重一列。*
> 
> 泰国医疗专家组，通过综合考虑及临床实验等，*通过HIV抗逆转录病毒药物与抗流感药物联合给药的方案*：每天早-晚服用HIV抗逆转录病毒药物，同时每天早-晚服用抗流感病毒奥司他韦Oseltamivir，病人竟然全面退烧！
> 
> Translation…
> 
> Moreover, the big news from Thailand the day before yesterday also confirmed the effectiveness of the drug!
> 
> 12 hours to get better! 48 hours from yang to yin!
> 
> On February 2nd, at 14:00, Thai Deputy Prime Minister Anutin announced Thailand’s progress in the current treatment of the new coronavirus pneumonia – the use of AIDS-suppressing drugs and anti-flu virus two combination therapies, to re-develop a new medical program.
> 
> The results showed that the hospital received the treatment of the new case of coronary pneumonia, after 12 hours of improvement, 48 hours test results were negative.
> 
> Patients from Wuhan have been more than 70 years old, to Rajavithi Hospital, the lung inflammation has been very serious, pulmonary congestion, need to borrow equipment to assist breathing, and the patient himself has high blood pressure and heart disease and other carry-on disease history, in general, the patient’s infection is a more serious column.
> 
> Thai medical expert group, through comprehensive consideration and clinical trials, through HIV antiretroviral drugs and anti-flu drugs combined drug protocol program: daily morning-night HIV antiretroviral drugs, while taking anti-flu virus oseltamivir early-to-late daily anti-flu virus Oseltamivir, patients should be completely descarbexed!
> 
> The third part…
> 
> 更可喜的是，*美国方已经承诺不会为该药物引进中国不会做任何阻碍！*美国总统特朗普和美国公共卫生行政部门已批准：
> 
> *如果我国临床试验效果OK，中国就可以免费试用该药物，一直至4月27日！*
> 
> 就在临床试验效果不错的消息传来，高层就立即做出相应，可谓夜以继日在奋战！就在今天下午，*科技部已经宣布，一批瑞德西韦药物于今天下午抵达国内。*
> 
> Translation…
> 
> What’s more, the U.S. has promised not to introduce China for the drug without any hindrance! U.S. President Donald Trump and the U.S. Public Health Administration have approved:
> 
> If the results of clinical trials in China are OK, China can try the drug for free until April 27!
> 
> Just in the clinical trial effect of good news came, the high-level immediately made the corresponding, can be said to be fighting day after night! Just this afternoon, the Ministry of Science and Technology has announced that a batch of Redsiewe drugs arrived in the country this afternoon.
> 
> And just like that…
> 
> 
> A patented American drug cures a patented American virus.
> American media reports two types of stories… for two types of audiences;
> 
> 
> It’s natural, and is pretty harmless. The flu is much worse.
> It’s a biological weapon released by the communist dictatorship on the Chinese people. Either intentionally or accidentally.
> *Update 5*
> This is a serious virus that contaminates so very easily and quickly.
> 
> *Infected in 15 seconds while he bought vegetables at the market.*
> GIC Team GICexpat 6FEB20
> 
> A 56-year-old man in Ningbo was recently confirmed as a newly found case to have contracted the novel coronavirus after visiting a food market in the city’s Jiang Bei district on January 23. The confirmation was released to the public on February 4 by the district’s official social media account.
> 
> What’s especially surprising about this case is how fast the man contracted the virus.
> 
> Video surveillance revealed that it only took 15 seconds for him to be fully exposed, as neither he nor the 61-year-old woman standing next to him while picking out vegetables at the same stall were wearing protective masks.
> 
> The woman is believed to have had contracted the virus a few days prior while attending a blessing ceremony.
> 
> The man and woman, now both affected by the 2019-nCoV, did not know each other before crossing paths at the Shuang Dongfang market.
> 
> Unfortunately, 19 people who subsequently came into close contact with the newly-infected 56-year-old patient have already shown positive signs of infection. All of them have been put under isolated medical observation for further examination.
> 
> *Update 6*
> Police are forcefully taking sick people into quarantine. Many refuse to go along, and have to be carried out of their homes.
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:27
> _Forcefully removed from their home._
> *Update 7*
> The Western American mainstream narrative is that this is nothing, just a “natural” virus. It’s not so lethal or worrisome. It’s not as bad as the flu. Though, I have yet to see any person with the flu act like this…
> 
> 
> 00:00
> 00:23
> _Not as bad as the flu they say._
> *Update 8*
> A good laugh. Written in the middle of a lethal American bio-weapons attack on China, The Washington Standard defends United States global actions, eight simultaneous wars and bio / economic warfare. Is America Now “The Evil Empire”? .
> 
> Their conclusion; no, not at all.
> 
> Communism is.
> 
> Well, because of history. Mao, Stalin, Hitler, and many others, such as Pol Pot killed millions of their countrymen.
> 
> Except China is *Communist in Name only*, just like *America is a Republic in name only*.
> 
> 
> *China is a Republic.* It follows the same model as pre-political party United States. Pure communist construction was discarded in the early 1970’s.
> *America is an Oligarchy.* It was started as a Republic. Changed into a Democracy with the passage of the 12th and 17th amendments, and the progressive “improvements” of President Wilson et.al. solidified the oligarchy we know of today.
> *Update 9*
> February 10th, a group of companies will try to resume work, if you happen to be employees of these enterprises, please be sure to take a hard look at the following 10 recommendations:
> 
> 1, carry your ID card with you
> 
> 2, at least 3 masks.
> 
> 3, vial alcohol 1 bottle (but please note keeping, do not smoke)
> 
> 4, 1 phone sealbag
> 
> 5, pen 1
> 
> 6, home-cooked meals
> 
> 7. Don’t touch colleagues
> 
> 8, wash your hands frequently
> 
> 9, cycling to and from work
> 
> 10. Looking for a new job (don’t ask why, this time to let you go to work company, must not be a good company ( tears) #职场达人说#职场进化论 #
> 
> Translation from the Chinese government alert;
> 
> 2月10 日即将有一批公司尝试复工，如果你正好是这些企业的员工，请一定要认真看以下10条建议： 1，随身携带身份证 2，至少3个口罩 3，小瓶酒精1瓶（但请注意保管，别抽烟） 4，手机密封袋1个 5，笔1只 6，自家煮的饭菜 7，不要触碰同事 8、勤洗手 9、骑车上下班 10、寻找新工作（不要问为什么，这个时间还要让你们去上班的公司，一定不是什么好公司[泪奔]）#职场达人说# #职场进化论#
> 
> *Update 10*
> First, the Chinese government has treated the epidemic as an act of war, deploying all the means at its disposal, including the military, in order to contain its spread, building several large new hospitals, putting entire huge cities under quarantine and extending the national holidays. The response as been far beyond what this virus seems to warrant, with its low mortality rate.
> 
> Second, the Western media response has been an exemplary effort to produce a panic and to smear China, making what is happening there into a horror story. Not only did the mass media outlets do their best to stoke mass hysteria about all things Chinese, but various bloggers and independent “experts” pitched in to produce a panic.
> 
> Third, the White House has recently requested that experts look into the possibility that 2019-nCoV has been genetically engineered… I suspect that the next move will be to declare that this virus is indeed an engineered biological weapon developed by Russia, of course.
> 
> – Dmitry Orlov has his suspicions about the 2019-nCoV flu, at Club Orlov
> 
> *Update 11 – 13FEB20*
> From the Jerusalem Post…
> 
> *Arab media accuse US, Israel of coronavirus conspiracy against China*
> 
> *One report claimed that it was no coincidence that the coronavirus was largely absent from the US and Israel.*
> 
> Numerous reports in the Arab press have accused the US and Israel of being behind the creation and spread of the deadly coronavirus as part of an economic and psychological war against China, the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI) reported.
> 
> One report in the Saudi daily newspaper _Al-Watan_ claimed that it was no coincidence that the coronavirus was absent from the US and Israel, though this is despite America having 12 confirmed cases at the time of writing.
> 
> “A ‘wonder’ virus was discovered yesterday in China; tomorrow it will be discovered in Egypt, but it will not be discovered either today, tomorrow or the day after tomorrow in the US or Israel, nor in poor countries such as Burundi or the Comoro Islands,” the report said.
> 
> It also went on to accuse the US and Israel of being behind other outbreaks over the past several years in China and in the Arab world.”As soon as Egypt announced, a few years ago, that it would rely on poultry , and that it would even export [poultry] abroad – that is, that it no longer needed poultry from the US, France, and so on – [suddenly] there appeared, from underneath the ground, the avian flu virus… with the aim of nipping [Egypt’s economic] awakening in the bud,” the report said.”
> 
> Even before this, the same thing was done in China… when in 2003 [the country] announced that it had the [world’s] largest dollar reserves they [the Americans] introduced coronavirus’ cousin, SARS, into [the country].”
> 
> At the beginning of February, Syrian daily newspaper _Al-Thawra_ also claimed the coronavirus and other outbreaks were part of a US-China war.
> 
> “From Ebola, Zika, SARS, avian flu and swine flu, through anthrax and mad cow disease to the corona[virus] – [all these] deadly viruses were manufactured by the US and threaten to annihilate the peoples of the world,” the report alleged.
> 
> “[The US] has turned biological warfare into a new type of war, by means of which it intends to change the rules of play and shift the conflict with the peoples [of the world] away from the conventional path.”A report on the Egyptian news site Vetogate.com built on this theory even more, specifying why Wuhan was supposedly chosen as the epicenter of the current outbreak.”
> 
> American factories are the first to manufacture every kind of virus and bacteria, from the virulent smallpox virus and the bubonic plague virus to all the viruses we saw in the recent years, such as mad cow disease and swine flu,” the site claimed.
> 
> “Wuhan, the city that has now been struck by the corona[virus], is an industrial town, but it is nevertheless the eighth-richest city in China after Shanghai.”Guangzhou, Beijing, Tianjin and Hong Kong, are the country’s major cities.
> 
> [Wuhan’s] place at the bottom of the list [of China’s major cities] is what makes it a suitable [place] for an American crime… for it is not a focus of attention, and the level of healthcare there is surely lower than in the larger and more important cities.”
> 
> The news site adds that there is a theorized economic motivation for the outbreak, as the supposed masterminds behind it will reap the billions of dollars spent by China on emergency treatments and medicines, “which, by the way, will be manufactured by an Israeli company.”
> 
> Over 37,000 people around the world have been infected with the coronavirus as the outbreak continues to spread. The current death toll is over 800 people.
> 
> *Links*
> Some general links…
> 
> 
> _There’s an extremely malevolent aspect to this bio-terror operation: WEAPONIZED CORONAVIRUS: “Bioengineered as a self-replicating weapon system”_
> _Why didn’t the U.S. implement the same type of border screenings as Russia and India? (See: Deadly Chinese coronavirus arrives in US as Russia, India & others boost border screenings) . Why isn’t the USA afraid, like Russia, India, Japan, or the EU?_
> _The Officially Ignored Link Between Lyme Disease and the Plum Island Bioweapon Laboratory_
> _46 Million Chinese Are Now Under Quarantine, More Than All Of California; Virus Jumps To Europe_
> _‘SPREADS THROUGH EYES’: Coronavirus vectors of transmission increasing_
> It is very easy to find links and discussions of “the illegal collection of Chinese DNA by America” on the internet as the following links attest.
> 
> 
> https://www.sohu.com/a/230218940_236505
> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-worldlook-1022694-1.shtml
> https://club.kdnet.net/dispbbs.asp?id=11755947&boardid=1
> http://bbs.zhongcai.com/thread-1453294-1-1.html
> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-worldlook-805394-1.shtml
> Here’s some HK links in English. There shouldn’t be any question that drones were used to spread swine flu during the heat of the trump trade wars. That is all well documented.
> 
> Whether they worked in behalf of the USA government is speculation. Most articles claim that they are working independently as part of a _“criminal element”._
> 
> As far as the design of the drones, most commercially available drones are manufactured in Guangzhou. So, getting some drones and having them modified professionally, locally within China isn’t too much of a stretch. I do that all the time myself for other “projects”.
> 
> What is the question that people should be asking is HOW the “criminal elements” got a hold of “swine flu”, and learned how to handle it, use it, and disseminate it. Because, boys and girls, the virus dies once it is removed from a live host…
> 
> _Chinese criminals use drones to infect swine flu –_
> _Chinese criminal gangs spreading African swine fever to_
> _Chinese Gangs Use Drones to Spread African Swine Fever …_
> _Chinese Gangsters Reportedly Using Drones to Spread …_
> _Chinese gangsters use drones to spread African swine fever …_
> _China flight systems jammed by pig farm’s African swine …_
> _Commercial pig farm in China jams drone signal to combat …_
> _The Chinese gangsters using drones to spread African swine …_
> _Chinese Gangsters Reportedly Using Drones to Spread …_
> _A fierce fight in a pig farm that repels drones with a …_
> _Chinese pig farm jams drone of swine fever crooks_
> 
> (Republished from MetallicMan by permission of author or representative)


You are absolutely correct...I agree.. it is a long post...


----------



## kenyannoobie

OP,thank you for all that detail! *You put in many hours to prove your point and people still don't believe you!? *In this day and age people still think HIV/SARS/Bird Flu/Swine Flu/H5 NI/Ebola and Zika are natural-SMFH! 
I do know our locust invasion is tied in with coronavirus to fix African countries perceived to be pro China. As and when I get solid details will post but JUST KNOW ITS NOT AN ACT OF GOD.


----------



## RayMing

There is a high probability that the US regime has ordered their agents in China to commit crimes against humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zane_K

kenyannoobie said:


> OP,thank you for all that detail! *You put in many hours to prove your point and people still don't believe you!? *In this day and age people still think HIV/SARS/Bird Flu/Swine Flu/H5 NI/Ebola and Zika are natural-SMFH!
> I do know our locust invasion is tied in with coronavirus to fix African countries perceived to be pro China. As and when I get solid details will post but JUST KNOW ITS NOT AN ACT OF GOD.



So ... locusts are tied to the coronavirus to fk up pro China..African countries ?
Is that what you’re saying?

Oooff..! see them Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors you’re taking ? you’re not supposed to mix them with medicinal herbals.


----------



## zectech

beijingwalker said:


> If the virus is a leak from a Chinese lab, why did China try to develop a virus which is designed to attack her own people? It doesn't make any sense.



China would not develop it, but the best cover is to make it nearly untraceable, moved by Chinese traitors and released in the "filthy Chinese" market. That way you blame the Chinese three times: released by Chinese, made by Chinese and "filthy behaviour" of Chinese to blame too. And sit back and watch and do what the Amerikan members here do, hope it kills as many Chinese as possible. That is the sick minds of the Westerners, gloating about the deaths of the Chinese because they are mass murderers and genociders by anti-nature. The fact that the suspects are genociders makes this more probable a bio-weapon against China.

What do the Chinese do?

Oregano Oil is a powerful antiviral. However, if this strain is a bio-weapon, there is a chance many antivirals won't work.

There is a source of Oregano oil that is partially sold out of the oil. Somebody or somebodies bought up the available oil. There are dozens of other plant oils that are antiviral, but Oregano is the cheapest most effective anti-viral.

Here is a source that is partly sold out:

https://www.florihana.com/fr/huiles-essentielles/514-origan-sauvage-bio.html

And colloidal silver is supposed to be anti-viral, however the media is littered with stories how don't waste your money on colloidal silver because colloidal silver has never worked as a health supplement. Which is patently false.

https://draxe.com/nutrition/colloidal-silver-benefits/

The best way to kill viruses is to attack it with many antivirals. So it would be smart for the Chinese to research natural powerful antivirals and stock up on them. There is not enough of natural remedies on the market, and they are going to get rarer soon.

Everything in nature has something that kills it, that is how things work. Unless it is a bio-weapon. Even low grade bio-weapons respond to natural antivirals.

To Americans, get your flu shot and get your other shots, nothing in nature cures anything, trust in modern medicine.

Here is what Westerners are to believe about antivirals in nature:

https://apnews.com/afs:Content:8479480534

They don't help Amerikans, so don't waste your money on natural antivirals. They are hocus pocus to Westerners. You don't want to go to a quack doctor that sells some oils, now that sounds crazy doesn't it, nature does not help. That nature cures anything is quackery.

See, Amerikans read this article and see how natural cures is 100% quackery to Amerikans:

https://amazonaid.org/medicinal-secrets-amazon-rainforest/

Back to the Chinese who believe in TCM, anti-virals in nature have worked in the past, that patients in China respond testify to this. So do what the smart money is doing and buy oregano oil and other antiviral oils and natural treatments.

There is high quality essential oils and then there is poor quality synthetic oils sold by cheats and robbers. You want to buy oregano oil from four verified top quality sources:

Young living is an American company that sells very over priced but top quality oils through their MLM scheme, it is lab tested and organic and can be taken internally.

florihana is a French company that sells top quality therapeutic grade oils, and is lab tested and can be taken internally.

There is another source, my source, which I won't list here. I don't want my source to be sold out.

The bottom quality of the real pure Oregano is NOW Foods Oregano oil, most likely has pesticides, making it the last resort for fighting infections. NOW is a reputable manufacturer of products in the States, So I assume you can take it internally, however, they are not organic. There is trash quality that is lower than NOW, these are perfumes sold as Oregano Oil. You don't buy these perfume quality Oregano Oils. NOW Foods is the lowest quality to buy from because they are real 100% natural products; not perfume, as most fake Oregano Oil are cut with perfumes and "synthetics".

Mountain Rose Herbs is another Western source, that *may* ship to China.

Every other seller to me is potentially hazardous to take internally, can be fake Oregano oil, which can kill you if you take internally. They sell these oils like perfume, not medicine, so it is like ingesting perfumes and would kill you. You have to look for therapeutic quality lab tested pure oil and most who claim this are charlatans.

Pure Oregano oil is pure oregano, like they put on pizza and salads, it is food/herb and medicine. Each drop of oregano is like eating many grams of the oregano herb and is more effective because it goes straight to the blood stream, IIRC.

Smell oregano and you know Oregano is powerful, so much so, it burns the skin and throat and anything else.

So to take Oregano oil internally, you need two things, a top quality capsule to take as a pill, and a carrier oil to dilute the oregano oil in the capsule.

My source on top quality capsule I would not provide here, it works like no other, I have tried many other capsules and they break apart and are weak and not effective.

Capsules can be sources from Chinese sources, but only buy the top quality ones. Don't buy Chinese sourced oregano oil, they are generally not lab tested and can be fake perfume, which if you try to eat it, it is going to kill you sooner than the coronavirus.

So put one drop of oregano oil (sourced from NOW, Mountain Rose, Young Living or florihana) in an average sizes large/medium capsule and fill the rest with coconut oil to dilute the oregano oil, which would burn without the carrier oil.

Remember if you live in Amerika, this oil business is quackery. So don't try this.

There is no benefit of oregano oil to any Amerikan health and wellness, ignore the pesky articles like these:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24779581

.... that claim oregano oil has any medical uses. Not in Amerika. Only in China.

Hippocrates: “Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food”

Two things I study in my life: Astrology and Natural cures. By birth, these are my interests. Don't over-rely on Oregano oil, blends work best. Meaning, using multiple antivirals works the best, Oregano is among the most powerful known to studies. I can name over two dozen, perhaps over 3 dozen natural antivirals. Each for different viruses and levels of effectiveness. I know very little on their effectiveness towards Coronavirus.

China's use of Traditional Chinese Medicine is a good sign the Chinese are wise.

Disclaimer on antiviral Oregano Oil: This oil may inhibit blood clotting, cause skin irritation, mucous membrane irritation, and may interact with certain drugs. It is potentially embryotoxic, avoid when pregnant. Never use essential oils undiluted, in eyes or mucus membranes. Do not take internally unless working with a qualified and expert practitioner. Keep away from children.


----------



## Smarana Mitra

kenyannoobie said:


> OP,thank you for all that detail! *You put in many hours to prove your point and people still don't believe you!? *In this day and age people still think HIV/SARS/Bird Flu/Swine Flu/H5 NI/Ebola and Zika are natural-SMFH!
> I do know our locust invasion is tied in with coronavirus to fix African countries perceived to be pro China. As and when I get solid details will post but JUST KNOW ITS NOT AN ACT OF GOD.



Please read what Chinese envoy said and then talk. There have been several outbreaks of diseases in the past too. We can't call them as man made.
*Coronavirus not man-made, originated from nature: Chinese envoy*


----------



## zectech

Buying Oregano oil from aliexpress or Amazon.com (read horror stories about fake oils sold on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/product-revi...r&reviewerType=all_reviews#reviews-filter-bar), you are putting your life at risk for most of that is perfume. You can't eat perfume. Some brands like NOW and Young Living are sold on Amazon, NOW and YL are ok.

Only take heavily diluted top quality oregano oil internally and drink plenty of water with the capsule.



Smarana Mitra said:


> Please read what Chinese envoy said and then talk. There have been several outbreaks of diseases in the past too. We can't call them as man made.
> *Coronavirus not man-made, originated from nature: Chinese envoy*



That is the condition China is put in, if China claims this is from a lab, China gets blamed 24/7 in news cycles.

If China cares about their economy, they have to say this is not man-made.

The West is trying to pin China into a box of admission of the virus being man-made is an admission of guilt. There is a chance once Western scientists find out about the origins of the virus, they may find out it is man-made and blame China. In many people's worlds, Westerners are not retarded, but scheming and plotting and clever. So there is the probability that in having over 15 years to plan this, the Westerners thought of many ways to have the blame fall on China.


----------



## Zane_K

This has got to be one of the funniest threads ever seen on PDF....

It one of the reasons I dip in and out of PDF ... because I never smile...I have no teeth.. my life is grim...

but hey ..there’s always a ray of PDF sunshine...where I can smile in my secluded mountain dugout.


----------



## kenyannoobie

Zane_K said:


> So ... locusts are tied to the coronavirus to fk up pro China..African countries ?
> Is that what you’re saying?
> *
> Oooff..! see them Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors you’re taking ?* you’re not supposed to mix them with medicinal herbals.



Yes. Its not coincidence though you won't find a wikipage on those facts. What the actual eff, son!?


----------



## kuge

anyone came across that book?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dbc

RayMing said:


> There is a high probability that the US regime has ordered their agents in China to commit crimes against humanity.



More likely an act of God, but then the Chinese don't believe in God so they blame the US.
I know this place loves all kinds of conspiracy theories - even some that go way beyond the bizarre and outrageous. I took the time to read several research papers on the subject. I am no expert but in my opinion this pathogen was not engineered in a lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

The timing is very interesting tbh.

The problem I see, is a lack of education in far east and China about the people who class themselves as "elite", the "international establishment". Who they are, what dogmas, ideological, religious agendas they carry and strictly adhere to, Chinese I am afraid have still not come to terms with.

https://www.jpost.com/judaism/Secre...predict-worldwide-coronavirus-outbreak-616048








This Rabbi Matityahu Glazerson is active member of movements associated with the bringing of Jewish Messiah.


How many Chinese are aware as to who is Jewish Messiah?



All I will say, in this day and age, events and incidents can be manipulated to create means and justification to further the agenda. Enf said.


----------



## kenyannoobie

kuge said:


> anyone came across that book?
> View attachment 607210
> 
> 
> View attachment 607211
> 
> 
> View attachment 607212



Predictive programming -ofc some will shout "conspiracy theory!"


----------



## Zane_K

kuge said:


> anyone came across that book?
> View attachment 607210
> 
> 
> View attachment 607211
> 
> 
> View attachment 607212


 

Haven’t read a Dean Koontz book in a long time. Well spotted ..


----------



## KungFuLee

BringHarmony said:


> The popular conspiracy theory is that it was an accidental leak. Though after looking at all the research it seems that it was not a engineered virus.
> 
> 
> All of these kind of bonker ideas remind me of weird theories regarding AIDS and HIV long time back. At that point of time AIDS was thought to be limited to homosexuals and HIV was thought to be originated from Apes in africa. So.... some messed up mind... suggested that homosexuals went to afraica to boink few monkeys. Yes... It was a popular conspiracy theory back then. Zero patient discovery of HIV gave a much more mundane reason : infected meat or monkey bite.
> 
> Diseases cross from animals into humans all the time. This one possibly came from bats. Possibly bat stool or saliva mixed in feed stock of farm animals and finally their tenders. Worse thing was that virus was very unstable and mutated into a form that had ability to spread in form of aerosol.



There were this post in a Chinese forum I frequent early in circulation, blaming Japanese Game Developer Capcom for the corona virus. Basically they said this is a "Viral" (Well, literally viral this time) marketing for their upcoming game "Resident Evil 3 Remake"

The post have already been gone. But that guy have made a few comparison

1.) Corona Virus start hitting China in December 2019, Capcom dropped their RE3 Remake Trailer on December 2019.
2.) If you re-arrange the letter "CORONA", you can spell RACOON with it (Which is the city where the RE Outbreak originated.)
3.) This






Co-incident or Conspiracy Theory? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zane_K

KungFuLee said:


> There were this post in a Chinese forum I frequent early in circulation, blaming Japanese Game Developer Capcom for the corona virus. Basically they said this is a "Viral" (Well, literally viral this time) marketing for their upcoming game "Resident Evil 3 Remake"
> 
> The post have already been gone. But that guy have made a few comparison
> 
> 1.) Corona Virus start hitting China in December 2019, Capcom dropped their RE3 Remake Trailer on December 2019.
> 2.) If you re-arrange the letter "CORONA", you can spell RACOON with it (Which is the city where the RE Outbreak originated.)
> 3.) This
> View attachment 607230
> 
> 
> Co-incident or Conspiracy Theory? Lol



Wow....a link between the Umbrella corp & CoronaVirus...


----------



## KungFuLee

Zane_K said:


> Wow....a link between the Umbrella corp & CoronaVirus...



lol, yeah, I am thinking, get ready to turn into Zombie or defend against it.

Where is my shotgun? And do I need to find the rocket launcher for the final boss or someone will drop it for me from the chopper? Lol


----------



## 8888888888888

I would not dismissed this, seeing the republican government tends to do this in the Cold War. There is even a claim from the other side that it could be a Chinese bio lab incase someone found out the virus is manufactured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

https://kotaku.com/resident-evils-umbrella-corporation-logo-is-a-terrible-1795808440

Vietnamese skin care company stole the logo? Who would have thought


----------



## zectech

8888888888888 said:


> I would not dismissed this, seeing the republican government tends to do this in the Cold War. There is even a claim from the other side that it could be a Chinese bio lab incase someone found out the virus is manufactured.



That is why early reports claimed it was from a Hubei Chinese exotic food market that was filthy and jumped to humans. First was to blame the Chinese for being so dirty and filthy and disgusting. If it is ever found to be bio-engineered, then blame the Chinese again in that it escaped from a Chinese virus lab because where it was first discovered was not very far from the lab.

Has the US ever used biological weapons before?


----------



## antonius123

zectech said:


> That is why early reports claimed it was from a Hubei Chinese exotic food market that was filthy and jumped to humans. First was to blame the Chinese for being so dirty and filthy and disgusting. If it is ever found to be bio-engineered, then blame the Chinese again in that it escaped from a Chinese virus lab because where it was first discovered was not very far from the lab.
> 
> Has the US ever used biological weapons before?




A very narrow minded and racist comment!

Hubei is only part of China, and China has did good job by containing them. Thanks to them this highly contagious virus is much more contained not like H1N1 case.

If this is because filthy exotic food, then why only in Hubei and why other ethnic on other part of world that also eat exotic food (including bat) do not get the corona?

If it is bio-engineered, you can blame CCP but you cant blame chinese.
We know or not know US ever has biological weapon before is irrelevant. Every powerful country like US, USSR, China may have ever used it and remain unexposed.

I am telling you: the *racism and narrowmind virus* that currently spread in Europe, US, Canada, and Australia (the same that you demonstrate here) is much more dangerous to humanity than Corona.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KungFuLee

riscol said:


> https://kotaku.com/resident-evils-umbrella-corporation-logo-is-a-terrible-1795808440
> 
> Vietnamese skin care company stole the logo? Who would have thought



So, you are blaming the Vietnamese not the Japanese?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well I personally believe this was a *Natural Virus mutation* because the Virus is deadly to all humans


However , I do feel it is strange


SARs outbreak happened just before USA went on war rampage across the globe around 2003

Corona Virus , outbreak

Happened when USA is trying desperately to start war in iRAN

A strange coincidence


----------



## Pandora

There is nothing engineered about that VIRUS. China had virus outbreaks before as well but still didnt ban exotic animals being used for consumption. Animals like bats and rats are like breeders for deadly viruses considering they feed on anything in existence. I doubt that Chinese authorities will allow consumption of such animals after so many deaths but still it's a bit too late.


----------



## KungFuLee

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well I personally believe this was a *Natural Virus mutation* because the Virus is deadly to all humans
> 
> 
> However , I do feel it is strange
> 
> 
> SARs outbreak happened just before USA went on war rampage across the globe around 2003
> 
> Corona Virus , outbreak
> 
> Happened when USA is trying desperately to start war in iRAN
> 
> A strange coincidence



SARS outbreak is not in 2003, the first case we know is in Feb/March 2003, but since the Chinese government cover it up, we may never know, but general consensus are they started in November 2002 or even earlier. 

The first case of Corona outbreak in China was officially discovered in 1st Dec 2019, and which mean the virus hit earlier than that (it took 10-14 days) To be symptomatic, which mean the virus was there November 2019 and beyond, the US missile attack is on 3rd January 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

antonius123 said:


> A very narrow minded and racist comment!



I am only reporting the racist illogical Western view on the coronavirus. This is the official story of BBC, Fox News, DW, CNN. The Western story does not even make any sense. How does a (potential bioweapon) virus from a virus lab so happen to jump from the virus lab to bats and then mutate and then jump to humans? You can tell they are trying their worst to get the dumb down, brainwashed masses to blame China and the Chinese. The Western media likes to point out that there is a virus lab not far from where the outbreak started, so rumors can spread and the Chinese an be blamed again.

Most Westerners are racist from birth. You are not going to get any progress in reforming them. If Christianity did not change them, nothing will.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grandy

Pandora said:


> There is nothing engineered about that VIRUS. China had virus outbreaks before as well but still didnt ban exotic animals being used for consumption. Animals like bats and rats are like breeders for deadly viruses considering they feed on anything in existence. I doubt that Chinese authorities will allow consumption of such animals after so many deaths but still it's a bit too late.



Many recent disease outbreaks would seem to properly qualify as potential bio-warfare agents: AIDS, SARS, MERS, Bird Flu, Swine Flu, Hantavirus, Lyme Disease, West Nile Virus, Ebola, Polio (Syria), Foot and Mouth Disease, the Gulf War Syndrome and ZIKA.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Coronavirus is engineered, I have no doubts in it. But it was for the testing of new type of weapon system, in my humble opinion.
Here is the idea what I think of this.
1) The size of virus is bigger than usual size of viruses.
2) Electromagnetic waves destroy cells, and there is an equation between size of particles a wave effects, and size of wavelength(or frequency of electromagnetic wave).
There are a range of frequencies that can travel around the globe, along the surface of earth. These waves usually don't disrupt anything, due to large wavelengths(called ground waves) . But these waves can be modulated with extreme high frequencies, which have actually disruptive effects on many many living organisms(again size matters).

*The Bio-EM weapon concept* : this larger than usual virus is unleashed on people, around the groble. When it's propagation will be completed, like it will reach every corner of the world, suddenly electronic devices will start complaining about high frequency, most probably a notch in the spectrum, noise for few days( in my opinion, 5 days in a row). And this virus will suddenly disappear from the face of earth.

Yeh mera andaza hai, baqi mera Rab janta hai.
@MastanKhan @Irfan Baloch @Mangus Ortus Novem @Mentee @ps3linux @500 @DavidSling @Joe Shearer @Juggernaut_is_here @graphican @PakSword

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

fitpOsitive said:


> Coronavirus is engineered, I have no doubts in it. But it was for the testing of new type of weapon system, in my humble opinion.
> Here is the idea what I think of this.
> 1) The size of virus is bigger than usual size of viruses.
> 2) Electromagnetic waves destroy cells, and there is an equation between size of particles a wave effects, and size of wavelength(or frequency of electromagnetic wave).
> There are a range of frequencies that can travel around the globe, along the surface of earth. These waves usually don't disrupt anything, due to large wavelengths(called ground waves) . But these waves can be modulated with extreme high frequencies, which have actually disruptive effects on many many living organisms(again size matters).
> 
> *The Bio-EM weapon concept* : this larger than usual virus is unleashed on people, around the groble. When it's propagation will be completed, like it will reach every corner of the world, suddenly electronic devices will start complaining about high frequency, most probably a notch in the spectrum, noise for few days( in my opinion, 5 days in a row). And this virus will suddenly disappear from the face of earth.
> 
> Yeh mera andaza hai, baqi mera Rab janta hai.
> @MastanKhan @Irfan Baloch @Mangus Ortus Novem @Mentee @ps3linux @500 @DavidSling @Joe Shearer @Juggernaut_is_here @graphican @PakSword



Petrol sasta ho Jay GA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Mentee said:


> Petrol sasta ho Jay GA?


Petrol sasta hoga, Sona mehenga hoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

fitpOsitive said:


> Petrol sasta hoga, Sona mehenga hoga.



Sona b sasta ho rha hai soch rha ho aik taveetri bnva lo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Mentee said:


> Sona b sasta ho rha hai soch rha ho aik taveetri bnva lo


Lyllo faidy main rahogy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t1000

fitpOsitive said:


> Coronavirus is engineered, I have no doubts in it. But it was for the testing of new type of weapon system, in my humble opinion.
> Here is the idea what I think of this.
> 1) The size of virus is bigger than usual size of viruses.
> 2) Electromagnetic waves destroy cells, and there is an equation between size of particles a wave effects, and size of wavelength(or frequency of electromagnetic wave).
> There are a range of frequencies that can travel around the globe, along the surface of earth. These waves usually don't disrupt anything, due to large wavelengths(called ground waves) . But these waves can be modulated with extreme high frequencies, which have actually disruptive effects on many many living organisms(again size matters).
> 
> *The Bio-EM weapon concept* : this larger than usual virus is unleashed on people, around the groble. When it's propagation will be completed, like it will reach every corner of the world, suddenly electronic devices will start complaining about high frequency, most probably a notch in the spectrum, noise for few days( in my opinion, 5 days in a row). And this virus will suddenly disappear from the face of earth.
> 
> Yeh mera andaza hai, baqi mera Rab janta hai.
> @MastanKhan @Irfan Baloch @Mangus Ortus Novem @Mentee @ps3linux @500 @DavidSling @Joe Shearer @Juggernaut_is_here @graphican @PakSword


Bio-weapons are not practical for warfare these days.
They have no tactical battle field advantage because diseases take time to develop and also because its spread & outcomes can not be controlled properly. And these days there are much better way harm enemies.

This story that this was US engineered bioweapon for PRC is exactly that, a story; a story used by CCP to shift blame, so that the facts that they (CCP) refused to acknowledge & take action against this new disease at its crucial *initial stages* can be buried.



fitpOsitive said:


> Petrol sasta hoga, Sona mehenga hoga.


Gold increased and then suddenly dropped a couple days back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

r1a1a said:


> Bio-weapons are not practical for warfare these days.
> They have no tactical battle field advantage because diseases take time to develop and also because its spread & outcomes can not be controlled properly. And these days there are much better way harm enemies.
> 
> This story that this was US engineered bioweapon for PRC is exactly that, a story; a story used by CCP to shift blame, so that the facts that they (CCP) refused to acknowledge & take action against this new disease at its crucial *initial stages* can be buried.
> 
> 
> Gold increased and then suddenly dropped a couple days back.


Gold will eventually go up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t1000

fitpOsitive said:


> Gold will eventually go up.


Probably. Maybe good idea to invest.


----------



## fitpOsitive

r1a1a said:


> Probably. Maybe good idea to invest.


USA has already dumped oil, and Europe is trying its level best to get rid of that. After oil will come gold again. 
Better understand it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

fitpOsitive said:


> Coronavirus is engineered, I have no doubts in it. But it was for the testing of new type of weapon system, in my humble opinion.
> Here is the idea what I think of this.
> 1) The size of virus is bigger than usual size of viruses.
> 2) Electromagnetic waves destroy cells, and there is an equation between size of particles a wave effects, and size of wavelength(or frequency of electromagnetic wave).
> There are a range of frequencies that can travel around the globe, along the surface of earth. These waves usually don't disrupt anything, due to large wavelengths(called ground waves) . But these waves can be modulated with extreme high frequencies, which have actually disruptive effects on many many living organisms(again size matters).
> 
> *The Bio-EM weapon concept* : this larger than usual virus is unleashed on people, around the groble. When it's propagation will be completed, like it will reach every corner of the world, suddenly electronic devices will start complaining about high frequency, most probably a notch in the spectrum, noise for few days( in my opinion, 5 days in a row). And this virus will suddenly disappear from the face of earth.
> 
> Yeh mera andaza hai, baqi mera Rab janta hai.
> @MastanKhan @Irfan Baloch @Mangus Ortus Novem @Mentee @ps3linux @500 @DavidSling @Joe Shearer @Juggernaut_is_here @graphican @PakSword



Hi

it has been visible for s longtime to the scientists so that is why when it triggered itself To be more potent, that was s snap decision making time.

it is where the chinese admin failed but took corrective measures.

Italy failed, iran failed by allowing effected people back into the country with no strict quarantine.

The US failed as well by not put any severe checks an restraints on those flying in.

If the US had done it—-the US as a whole would not be shutdown today and economy in doldrums.

Problems happened because we have a fool as president.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

r1a1a said:


> Bio-weapons are not practical for warfare these days.
> They have no tactical battle field advantage because diseases take time to develop and also because its spread & outcomes can not be controlled properly. And these days there are much better way harm enemies.


Biowarfare isn't meant for soldiers on the battlefield. It is meant to throw opposing countries into disarray by directly targeting the soft spot: population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

r1a1a said:


> Bio-weapons are not practical for warfare these days.
> They have no tactical battle field advantage because diseases take time to develop and also because its spread & outcomes can not be controlled properly. And these days there are much better way harm enemies.
> 
> This story that this was US engineered bioweapon for PRC is exactly that, a story; a story used by CCP to shift blame, so that the facts that they (CCP) refused to acknowledge & take action against this new disease at its crucial *initial stages* can be buried.
> 
> 
> Gold increased and then suddenly dropped a couple days back.



hi

You are correct there is no place for biological warfare in the 21st-century it’s useless and worthless there’s so many other ways to direct your energy at the enemy through electronic means media or other over the network resources. biological weapons can fire back at you and hurt you as much as they can hurt the enemy.

Biological weapons are not cost-effective they need a lot of research to manufacture they need a lot of qualified people to do the research they need a lot of qualified people to operate The equipment.

they used to be a weapon of choice but no more.

it has become much much cheaper to use your key board warriors to do the job.

the world is travelling a lot. Here one day there the next. People from all corners of the world are one airport away from connecting to far flung areas.

What does that mean—-it means they carry themselves their clothing and equipment and their Personal baggage with them as well.

Personal baggage along with clothes also includes the diseases that they are carrying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kenyannoobie

Btw,anyone noticed that apart from Italy's 1800 deaths Iran is hardest hit with 800+ dead as of Monday. Coincidence? If so how did it spread?
Here's a map so the brightest can tell us why Bangladesh, Nepal or Kazakhs aren't as affected as unlucky Iranians.


----------



## MastanKhan

kenyannoobie said:


> Btw,anyone noticed that apart from Italy's 1800 deaths Iran is hardest hit with 800+ dead as of Monday. Coincidence? If so how did it spread?
> Here's a map so the brightest can tell us why Bangladesh, Nepal or Kazakhs aren't as affected as unlucky Iranians.
> View attachment 614823



Hi,

Iran & Italy took their effected citizens back from china---and did not quarantine them long enough.

The corona virus can ht twice as well.

Same thing with the US---. The US also let their citizens and many a european countries did the same---got their citizens back and let them escape into the population---.


----------



## kenyannoobie

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Iran & Italy took their effected citizens back from china---and did not quarantine them long enough.
> 
> The corona virus can ht twice as well.
> 
> Same thing with the US---. The US also let their citizens and many a european countries did the same---got their citizens back and let them escape into the population---.



Really? I've spent 30 mns googling to no effect. Link?


----------



## Beast

r1a1a said:


> Bio-weapons are not practical for warfare these days.
> They have no tactical battle field advantage because diseases take time to develop and also because its spread & outcomes can not be controlled properly. And these days there are much better way harm enemies.
> 
> This story that this was US engineered bioweapon for PRC is exactly that, a story; a story used by CCP to shift blame, so that the facts that they (CCP) refused to acknowledge & take action against this new disease at its crucial *initial stages* can be buried.
> 
> 
> Gold increased and then suddenly dropped a couple days back.


Shift blame , how do u shift the blame against the nature? The genome sequence proves the origin of the virus is not from the region of China area. So now you are saying nature are shifting the blame?

https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196

If the attack can happen on China, it can happen on any countries. As some point out. It's so dumb of you to think bio weapon nowadays is to Target military. It is to disrupt now lives and cause economy damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

tower9 said:


> It is definitely possible and plausible. I mean the US government has conducted experiments on its own citizens (African Americans in the Tuskegee experiment) and there have been numerous cases of bio weapons deployed against foreign adversaries from North Korea to Cuba, attacking China with bio weapons is an ingenious way to cripple your arch rival's economy.



This means that US can get China on it knees whenever US wants. China is proved to be a weak country.


----------



## Beast

Surya 1 said:


> This means that US can get China on it knees whenever US wants. China is proved to be a weak country.


It doesn't prove China is weakling but open the game rules to no holds barred. Just some decide to throw nuke first. Then you think China will still restraint from using nuke? They want to play bio warfare and you think China can't?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surya 1

Beast said:


> It doesn't prove China is weakling but open the game rules to no holds barred. Just some decide to throw nuke first. Then you think China will still restraint from using nuke? They want to play bio warfare and you think China can't?



I will hold your statement true the day China responds. Till then, it is a bluff.


----------



## dbc

Beast said:


> Then you think China will still restraint from using nuke? They want to play bio warfare and you think China can't?



woaaaah! We can all clearly see that China can make really deadly bio warfare agents without even trying.
Now imagine if they made one intentionally-OMG!! it will decimate all life on earth in seconds.


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> Shift blame , how do u shift the blame against the nature? The genome sequence proves the origin of the virus is not from the region of China area. So now you are saying nature are shifting the blame?
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196
> 
> If the attack can happen on China, it can happen on any countries. As some point out. It's so dumb of you to think bio weapon nowadays is to Target military. It is to disrupt now lives and cause economy damage.


Give it up. Here is a more credible source as to the origin of the *WUHAN* COVID-19 virus.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/03/200317175442.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Surya 1 said:


> This means that US can get China on it knees whenever US wants. China is proved to be a weak country.


Bio weapons works both ways. Look at the US tanking now, don't play with fire, you might get burnt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k s ahmed

nice post. thank you. i been smelling fishy things since last few days. 
plenty of usa worshipppers on this forum.. they wont admit .. they just will keep looking westwards all their life.
china probably will respond by taking over most of the trade in the world. 
lets us see.. i wish good for CN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Beast said:


> Shift blame , how do u shift the blame against the nature? The genome sequence proves the origin of the virus is not from the region of China area. So now you are saying nature are shifting the blame?
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196
> 
> If the attack can happen on China, it can happen on any countries. As some point out. It's so dumb of you to think bio weapon nowadays is to Target military. It is to disrupt now lives and cause economy damage.



Hi

a nation like the US wont do it against a nation like China.

because it knows that chinese can retaliate as bad or worse.

so why play on even grounds.

US never plays on even surfaces.

and to top it off to make yourself vulnerable and your allies vulnerable—-not possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*IRAN BACKS CHINA, CALLS TO INVESTIGATE U.S. 'CREATION AND SPREAD' OF CORONAVIRUS*
BY TOM O'CONNOR ON 3/18/20 AT 12:56 PM EDT
https://www.newsweek.com/iran-back-china-calls-us-coronavirus-1493041

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 49savage

Beast said:


> It doesn't prove China is weakling but open the game rules to no holds barred. Just some decide to throw nuke first. Then you think China will still restraint from using nuke? They want to play bio warfare and you think China can't?



Well said. There are unwritten rules the big boys play by. If they wanna play dirty China can play dirty too haha



MastanKhan said:


> Hi
> 
> a nation like the US wont do it against a nation like China.
> 
> because it knows that chinese can retaliate as bad or worse.
> 
> so why play on even grounds.
> 
> US never plays on even surfaces.
> 
> and to top it off to make yourself vulnerable and your allies vulnerable—-not possible.



Correct in most cases but we're talking about Donald Trump the narcissist here and nutjob Pompeo. They play dirty and they are irrational.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

This discourse is another EXTREME which should be scrutinized. Why would USA (or any country) unleash a weapon which would end up _*hurting*_ its own homeland in the process? Does not make any sense.



k s ahmed said:


> nice post. thank you. i been smelling fishy things since last few days.
> plenty of usa worshipppers on this forum.. they wont admit .. they just will keep looking westwards all their life.
> china probably will respond by taking over most of the trade in the world.
> lets us see.. i wish good for CN


Two WRONGS do not make a RIGHT.


----------



## Song Hong

Right now, other than Anglo Zionist media, many seem to buy the theory that this is bioweapon of USA against China.

The virus though a less virulent strain was already pandemic in USA, masquerade as common flu.

USA need to export this geopolitical disaster to China.



LeGenD said:


> This discourse is another EXTREME which should be scrutinized. Why would USA (or any country) unleash a weapon which would end up _*hurting*_ its own homeland in the process? Does not make any sense.
> 
> 
> Two WRONGS do not make a RIGHT.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Surya 1 said:


> This means that US can get China on it knees whenever US wants. China is proved to be a weak country.



We don't know and probably will never know the real cause of COVID19, but if it was a bioweapon, it has spectacularly backfired because the American economy is on the verge of total chaos. There is a lot of trepidation and fear right now, myself included.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Tin foil hat. Tin foil hat. Get your tin foil hat here.





Only *¥1*


----------



## gambit

tower9 said:


> We don't know and probably will never know the real cause of COVID19, but if it was a bioweapon, it has spectacularly backfired because the American economy is on the verge of total chaos. There is a lot of trepidation and fear right now, myself included.


The genetic information of the virus is well known. Also well known is China's government attempts to suppress the new virus information -- until it was too late and widespread to deny it.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/03/200317175442.htm

So while the exact point of origin may never be known, the approximate geography is believed by professionals to be from China.

Pointing out US deficiencies in dealing with this health crisis will not distract the world from what China did and did not. Professionals in the many fields directly and indirectly related to this crisis do not believe in this loony theory feebly propagated by the Chinese goobermint and by the Chinese members on this forum. If it is true -- and the idea continues to gain traction -- that it was China who failed, the rest of the world will not forget that it was China who caused their economic miseries. Once this is over, China will pay -- big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

Han Patriot said:


> Bio weapons works both ways. Look at the US tanking now, don't play with fire, you might get burnt.


It must be a Chinese bioweapon attack on the world. China brought Corona under control with zero new cases if you're not making stuff up. It started making products and start selling it to the world while other manufacturers are grappling with the supply chain cut off. So, maybe it's not US bio-attack, because the way I see it, the US is suffering from it more. It may be a Chinese bioweapon attack on the world to make more money and for global dominance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Chhatrapati said:


> It must be a Chinese bioweapon attack on the world. China brought Corona under control with zero new cases if you're not making stuff up. It started making products and start selling it to the world while other manufacturers are grappling with the supply chain cut off. So, maybe it's not US bio-attack, because the way I see it, the US is suffering from it more. It may be a Chinese bioweapon attack on the world to make more money and for global dominance.



What? Way more people died in China than in the US. China is handling it much better than Trump though. Trump sucks.


----------



## ابن_حیزون

no it wasn't 
the first corona virus case in america was an iranian woman with a green card .


----------



## Chhatrapati

Pepsi Cola said:


> What? Way more people died in China than in the US. China is handling it much better than Trump though. Trump sucks.


Way more people died in Italy than in China and it only started in the US. Also, as history suggests, CCP has killed Chinese people through policy fuk up around 40 million in famines. Even ran tanks on them, so killing own citizen is not a first for CCP. Corona victims will become martyrs in CCP's idea of Global dominance.


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Chhatrapati said:


> Way more people died in Italy than in China and it only started in the US. Also, as history suggests, CCP has killed Chinese people through policy fuk up around 40 million in famines. Even ran tanks on them, so killing own citizen is not a first for CCP. Corona victims will become martyrs in CCP's idea of Global dominance.



If you go by history, what government doesn't kill its own people? Don't get me to start on the Indian government. Way more people died in Italy, but do you know that Italy is actually the first EU country to sign on to BRI. South Korea, Iran, Italy, these are some of the friendliest countries to China, mind you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

gambit said:


> The genetic information of the virus is well known. Also well known is China's government attempts to suppress the new virus information -- until it was too late and widespread to deny it.
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/03/200317175442.htm
> 
> So while the exact point of origin may never be known, the approximate geography is believed by professionals to be from China.
> 
> Pointing out US deficiencies in dealing with this health crisis will not distract the world from what China did and did not. Professionals in the many fields directly and indirectly related to this crisis do not believe in this loony theory feebly propagated by the Chinese goobermint and by the Chinese members on this forum. If it is true -- and the idea continues to gain traction -- that it was China who failed, the rest of the world will not forget that it was China who caused their economic miseries. Once this is over, China will pay -- big time.




While the actions of the local Wuhan government in the first few weeks of the crisis has proven to be completely incompetent and in hindsight, allowed the virus to grow, there is no doubt that most other governments, from democracies like the US and in Western Europe have been doing the same with suppressing or ignoring information and playing down the crisis until it was too late. And that was weeks after seeing the draconian measures in China, so it is ridiculous that morons like Donald Trump would be playing down the virus given all that the world already knew. 

At this point, I doubt this was a US bioweapon against China, however, we still have not identified the actual origin of the virus. I've seen reports about Italy experiencing pneumonia cases in the Lombard region as early as October and November, before the Wuhan timeline. Also, many reports about a potential cover up at Fort Detrick. So there are a lot of pieces that have not been put together. I understand that blaming and demonizing China is in the interest of the United States, but the truth is the truth and that will be known after all of the pieces are put together. If it did indeed arise from the consumption of wildlife, then the world will need to put immense pressure on China to completely ban and regulate the wildlife trade and also improve the sanitary practices at their wet markets, if that is indeed where it arose. Although the earliest cases of this virus are no longer linked to the seafood market in contrast to what was earlier believed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## t1000

Beast said:


> Shift blame , how do u shift the blame against the nature? The genome sequence proves the origin of the virus is not from the region of China area. So now you are saying nature are shifting the blame?
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196
> 
> If the attack can happen on China, it can happen on any countries. As some point out. It's so dumb of you to think bio weapon nowadays is to Target military. It is to disrupt now lives and cause economy damage.



Shift blame against nature? What nonsense are you talking about. The chinese are trying to create confusion and shift blame on countries like USA by creating bull crap stories about US army creating the virus. chinese are lying through their teeth.
The fact is virus jumped from animal to human in china becoz of stupid chinese habits of eating wild animals.

You calling ME dumb? how dare you. You are the one (acting ) dumb.
Bioweapons are pointless as they cannot be controlled. Bio-defense on the other hand is a useful investment of money.
It is Clearly seen here that the virus is attacking the west more than china, it is damaging western economies more than china. And your dumb mind is saying virus created by USA story created by CCP.
It is well known chinese were lying to WHO. When they said human-to-human transmission was not happening, when they were suppressing doctors who pointed out this new chinese corona virus ( and now you apologize to dead doctor after 12000 people dead around the world??)
Stop lying and have some shame.


----------



## gambit

tower9 said:


> At this point, I doubt this was a US bioweapon against China, however, we still have not identified the actual origin of the virus. I've seen reports about Italy experiencing pneumonia cases in the Lombard region as early as October and November, before the Wuhan timeline. Also, many reports about a potential cover up at Fort Detrick. So there are a lot of pieces that have not been put together.


The idea that the US Army is the origin of COVID19 have been propagated by the Chinese goobermint, essentially, that idea is official Party and state foreign policy, unless publicly renounced which we know unlikely to happen.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK554776/
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/03/200317175442.htm

Regarding the so-called 'cover ups'...

As seen above, the genetic information of the corona series are well known, but apparently, critical thinking skills are in short supply, even among the Party's leadership, so I will use a more relatable analogy: *General Motors' C8 Corvette*.

The design meetings, plans for manufacture, logistics, engineers, and equipment for the C8 Corvette are GM's Top Secret. Can we agree on that?

If you have money and search hard enough, you can buy each of the Corvettes from 1953 to 2020. Can we agree on that?

So...Are you -- meaning the Chinese PDF members and the Chinese goobermint -- telling the world that just because GM have Top Secret stuff about the Corvette, that means despite you dissected all the Corvettes in your possession, you can still doubt each Corvette's origin?

Do you see how silly that argument is? For *EACH* Corvette in *EACH* generation, you have a lot of part numbers, origin of subcontractors of those parts and information down to the workers' shifts, but there are still doubts about each car's national origin? Does the Party and its proxies on PDF thinks people are that stupid?

To continue with the car analogy...

F1 racers are top secrets to their respective makers, from Ferrari to Lotus and so on. You cannot buy these cars on the streets. You can take a lot of pictures and load the pix into some fancy CAD programs and come up with a greater than %90 accuracy of an F1 racer's dimensions of the aerodynamic control devices, suspension components, and so on. But that would be still %90 and not assured like if you actually have the car in possession to take apart.

Unfortunately, unlike the F1 racer, the genetic information for the corona viruses are well known. Just like how car makers buys each other's products, take them apart, and analyze each component as if they would design the cars themselves. For any country that can do in vitro fertilization, that country can dissect the COVID19 genetic codes.



tower9 said:


> I understand that blaming and demonizing China is in the interest of the United States, but the truth is the truth and that will be known after all of the pieces are put together.


The Party is counting on two things: gullibility and nationalism. Mix the two and we have the PDF Chinese members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

tower9 said:


> I understand that blaming and demonizing China is in the interest of the United States,



At the start, they doth protest too much. Even now they are preparing to gut China of their manufacturing.

9/11 Truth, Coronavirus Truth: Zionist Hysteria, MSM Lockdown
War on the Horizon?
Kevin Barrett • March 18, 2020
• 2,800 Words • 493 Comments • Reply






RSS










“_Further, the process of transformation, even if it brings revolutionary change, is likely to be a long one, absent some catastrophic and catalyzing event––like a new __Pearl Harbor__.”… “And advanced forms of biological warfare that can ‘target’ specific genotypes may transform biological warfare from the realm of terror to a politically useful tool.” The Project for a New American Century, _Rebuilding America’s Defenses _ (September 2000)_

I spent most of 2004 through 2006 blaming Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld for 9/11. As you can imagine, I got plenty of pushback. Strangely, the loudest, most hysterical shrieks came not from red-white-and-blue Republican patriots, but from seemingly insane Zionists screaming: “Why do you hate the Jews so much, you anti-Semite?”[1]

At first, I could not for the life of me figure out why blaming two non-Jews, Cheney and Rumsfeld, elicited that kind of reaction. It also seemed odd that anyone talking about the explosive demolitions of World Trade Center Towers 1, 2, and 7 was reviled as a Jew-hater.[2] Questioning what happened to the Pentagon, whether there were really any hijackers or cell phone calls, who really sent the anthrax, who bought the put options, who exhibited foreknowledge, and so on elicited the same hysterical reaction from Israel-firsters. It was only after I looked into the ethnic and foreign-loyalist backgrounds of PNAC, Larry Silverstein, and other 9/11 suspects that it began to dawn on me that * “the Zionist doth protest too much.”*

We are now experiencing 911-2B, the coronavirus black swan. Just as 9/11 terrorized, shocked, and shut down the USA for a few days, it seems that Covid-19 will do the same, only more so. Instead of a few days, we may be shut down for a few months, maybe even a few years. And once again, Zionists are hysterically pushing back against those of us questioning the official story. The Israel-lobby propaganda site The Algemeiner recently published a hit piece headlined Islamists Call Coronavirus a Zionist-American Conspiracy. It featured the following attack on yours truly:

_Press TV_, meanwhile, published an article by American conspiracy theorist Kevin Barrett to back the claim that the coronavirus is a US-Israeli conspiracy using biological warfare to hurt Iran. “US, Israel waging biological warfare on massive scale,” was the March 7 story’s headline.

Barrett, a “9/11 truther,” got crazier in the story:

“The United States waged biological warfare against its own Congress in 2001 with the anthrax component of the 9/11 *anthrax false flag operation, which terrorized Tom Daschle and Patrick Leahy, the leaders of the movement that blocked the Patriot Act, into giving up and allowing the Patriot Act.*

“So the United States is run by lunatics, by psychopaths who are entirely capable of launching World War 3 by way of a biological warfare attack on China and Iran, with the Iran component presumably led by Israel. That’s the most likely explanation for what we’re seeing.”

This is the kind of rot _Press TV_ publishes.

The Algemeiner also vilified Muslims reacting negatively to Israel’s announcement that it would have a coronavirus vaccine ready “in a few weeks.” It cited British, Iranian, and Algerian Muslims balking at the prospect of buying vaccines from Israel, and/or questioning how Israel could possibly develop a vaccine for a new rogue virus in such short order, assuming it hadn’t simultaneously developed both the virus and the vaccine.

Might Israel profit from a disastrous black swan that it helped create? It already happened once. Prior to 9/11, the Jewish population of Israel was fleeing, with net emigration outpacing net immigration, while the dotcom bust and suicide bombings collapsed the Jewish State’s economy. The global Islamic movement was picking up steam; it seemed likely that Muslims might soon win back custody of their holy places. (Muslims have administered the holy sites in and around Jerusalem/al-Quds virtually ever since Islam existed, minus a couple of brief and bloody crusader interludes, until the current Zionist genocide began less than a century ago.)

During the run-up to 9/11, as Naomi Klein explains in _The Shock Doctrine_,[3] Israel put all its chips into anti-terror start-ups—and hit the jackpot on 9/11/2001. An anti-Islam propaganda tidal wave swept the globe, washing away the Islamic Awakening surge and leaving in its place the 27-million-Muslim holocaust that continues today.

The 9/11 black swan was in essence a propaganda operation designed to demonize Islam and Muslims in general, and anti-Zionists ones in particular, in service to changing the arc of history to benefit Israel. But it was sold by PNAC crypto-Zionists to people like Cheney and Rumsfeld as a recipe for prolonging US empire for a New American Century by way of a “New Pearl Harbor.”

Today’s coronavirus black swan, like 9/11, has all the characteristics of a trauma-based mass-mind-control op. It has already been used to demonize China in the same way 9/11 was used to demonize Islam: Just as we were supposed to hate the crazy suicidal Muslims yearning for harems of afterlife virgins, we are now supposed to feel disgust for Chinese slurpers of bat soup. And just as we were supposed to loathe the brutal and incompetent governments of Muslim-majority nations, now we are told to revile the oppressive censorship-addicted regime in Beijing. It may be purely coincidental that this wholesale demonization of the world’s two greatest classical civilizations, based on two fear-inciting black swan events of suspicious origin, just happened to arrive in the wake of the Bernard Lewis-Samuel Huntington pronouncement that the 21st century would be era of the “clash of civilizations.” After all, even the craziest coincidence theories sometimes turn out to be true.

It also may be a coincidence that the primary US bioweapons lab, Ft. Detrick, was shut down in summer 2019 over fears that weaponized pathogens might escape. It may be a coincidence that absurdly under-performing US military athletes came to Wuhan for the World Military Games in October and have since been accused by China’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs of being the source of the Covid-19 pandemic. It may be a coincidence that at the same time those “athletes” were in Wuhan, the World Economic Forum, the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, Johnson & Johnson, and other Establishment titans were hosting a pandemic simulation called Event 201. It may be purely coincidental that the virus appeared in Wuhan, home of China’s biggest biodefense laboratory, and China’s biggest transportation hub, just in time for the Chinese New Year, when most Chinese travel to visit relatives. Likewise, it could be coincidental that the real-life Covid-19 pandemic almost perfectly mimics Lockstep, the Rockefeller Foundation’s recipe for a global police state emerging on the back of a coronavirus-style pandemic.

Then again, it could be that the Chinese government’s suspicions about the US, or others’ suspicions about Israel (especially regarding the coronavirus catastrophe in Iran) are justified. But such possibilities are far outside of the mainstream media’s Overton Window. The whole topic of bioweapons in relation to coronavirus is an MSM no-go zone, just as the evidence and arguments refuting the official story was a no-go zone after 9/11. The very fact that such things are unspeakable in the Mockingbird media suggests that yet another nefarious propaganda operation is underway.

Just as I came to reject the official story of 9/11 by comparing the arguments and evidence cited by proponents and opponents of that thesis, I am currently leaning toward the “Anglo-Zionist bioweapon” interpretation of coronavirus based on what I’ve seen so far by opponents as well as proponents. I recently listened to Peter Myers’ arguments that Covid-19 was made in a lab—”most likely from Wuhan Institute of Virology (WIV).” (Read his sources here.) Myers focuses on a paper trail documenting bat virus research at Wuhan and the University of North Carolina, allegations of Chinese germ warfare espionage, and so forth. While his scenario, an accidental release from WIV, is not impossible, the evidence he cites is also compatible with the deliberate fabrication of a second-level cover story that would be deployed if the first-level legend, “Covid-19 spontaneously jumped from bats to humans,” is conclusively disproven. The same second-level cover story would in the meantime function as a “blame the Chinese” conspiracy theory pushed by Steve Bannon, Tom Cotton, and other neocon and anti-China sources.

The question of whether the virus is naturally evolved or man-made is still open. Mainstream authorities like Nature Magazine are, quite naturally, pushing the “naturally evolved” position as hard as they can…which they would be expected to do whether or not it was true. Other sources claim “The spike glycoprotein of 2019-nCoV contains a cleavage absent in CoV – showing that it was engineered rather than evolved.” Perhaps readers more familiar with the science than I am can arbitrate such disputes in the comments section.

As with 9/11, the scientific evidence on coronavirus may give rise to a long-running debate. Meanwhile the world moves on. With 2020 hindsight I can now see that I should have interpreted 9/11 as a likely false flag immediately, based on _cui bono_. Today, asking the same question about coronavirus, “who benefits,” yields only slightly less obvious results.

But if Covid-19 was a biological attack on China, China’s number one European partner Italy, and China’s close Middle Eastern friend (and Anglo-Zionist arch-enemy) Iran, why is it spreading elsewhere? A skeptic on Pepe Escobar’s email list recently responded: “Hi Pepe, I’m convinced the facts do not support your theory. The damage to the West is greater than to China and it would be suicidal for US to engineer this. Why rule out natural causes like the Spanish flu?”

It is true that most military strategists dislike bioweapons due to their massive blowback potential: There is no guarantee that a mutating virus will stick to the race or geographical area you are attacking. Though Covid-19 hit China first, under highly suspicious circumstances, making it “the Chinese virus” in the words of Donald Trump (and, subliminally, in MSM reporting and global public opinion) it is now cratering the US and European economies. Could any US biowar team, however “rogue”—much less the commanding heights of the National Security State—have been crazy enough to risk that kind of blowback?

They were certainly crazy enough in 2001. Covid-19 is the new 9/11, the new “Transformative Event,” the new “watershed event in American history. It could involve loss of life and property unprecedented in peacetime and undermine America’s fundamental sense of security…Like Pearl Harbor, this event would divide our past and future into a before and an after. The United States might respond with draconian measures, scaling back civil liberties, allowing wider surveillance of citizens, detention of suspects, and use of deadly force.”

That sounds, to most of us, like an unpleasant prospect. Yet one of the authors of “Catastrophic Terrorism: Tackling the New Danger,” Philip Zelikow, is a leading suspect in the orchestration of 9/11, which occurred less than three years after that article was published. Cover-up czar Zelikow, essentially the sole author of the risible work of fiction known as _The 9/11 Commission Report_, might conceivably have viewed the massage damage to the United States—not just the loss of the condemned-for-asbestos Trade Towers and a few thousand replaceable people, but also the hemorrhage of more than $6 trillion dollars alongside the even greater reputational loss in the 9/11-triggered “forever wars”—as being “worth it,” in the same way Madeleine Albright famously said that murdering half a million Iraqi children was “worth it.”

Might the neocon crazies who thought 9/11 was worth it feel the same way about a coronavirus biowar strike? They might. As Pepe Escobar suggested, the Covid-19
Transformative Event is acting as a “global circuit breaker.”  His conclusion: “What’s certain is that the whole global economy has been hit by an insidious, literally invisible circuit breaker. This may be just a ‘coincidence.’ Or this may be, as some are boldly arguing, part of a possible, massive psy-op creating the perfect geopolitical and social engineering environment for full-spectrum dominance.”

How could a circuit-breaker foster full-spectrum dominance? First, the neocons recognize that China’s inexorable rise to #1 world power status,[4] and the concomitant collapse of the Anglo-Zionist Empire, is pretty much a done deal absent some circuit-breaking black swan event. Just as the Zionists needed the 9/11 black swan to get their “Clean Break” with a historical trajectory leading towards the end of the apartheid Jewish State, so too the Anglo-Zionists might realize that something equally “transformative” would be required to forestall the rise of China.

The US cannot win a trade war with China. It cannot win a nuclear war. It cannot win a conventional land war. Yet from the neocon perspective it needs some kind of war ASAP before China grows too strong. So if you were a hardline neocon strategist dedicated to stymieing China at all costs, you might opt for a stealth 5G warfare approach featuring deniable biowar strikes among other tactics. You might be stupid or crazy enough not to consider the possibility of blowback. But more likely you would welcome the blowback as an opportunity to tear down the current US economy, which is totally dependent on Chinese imports, and rebuild a new, more Spartan system geared for a long 5G war on China (and Russia and Iran and Venezuela and anybody else who won’t follow your orders).

Strategic analysts agree that the necessary prelude to ramped up US-vs.-China warfare would be a decoupling of the US and Chinese economies. That decoupling is happening now, thanks to coronavirus. Once it has passed the point of no return, war becomes far more likely.

Hunkering down for a serious war on China and its allies would also require a momentous psychological and cultural shift on the part of the American people. Until now, they have been lazy, undisciplined, addicted to consumption without much production, and unwilling to sacrifice themselves (though quite willing to murder foreigners from the safe distance of a drone base). Only a profound psychic shock, and some serious deprivation, could retool them as potential soldiers and total war participants in a deadly and dangerous struggle to maintain their rulers’ global dominance privileges. Or so the neocons might imagine.[5]

Will the panicked American sheeple, stampeded toward the toilet paper aisles by Coronavirus 911-2B, be redirected into a hyper-militarized mode of life befitting a long war for full spectrum dominance? Will the Great Coronavirus Depression end in World War III just as the first Great Depression ended in World War II, with military Keynesianism once again “rescuing” a dead-in-the-water economy? Will 9/11 and the 9/11 wars seem like small potatoes once we’ve seen the Coronavirus Wars?



tower9 said:


> While the actions of the local Wuhan government in the first few weeks of the crisis has proven to be completely incompetent and in hindsight, allowed the virus to grow, there is no doubt that most other governments, from democracies like the US and in Western Europe have been doing the same with suppressing or ignoring information and playing down the crisis until it was too late. And that was weeks after seeing the draconian measures in China, so it is ridiculous that morons like Donald Trump would be playing down the virus given all that the world already knew.
> 
> At this point, I doubt this was a US bioweapon against China, however, we still have not identified the actual origin of the virus. I've seen reports about Italy experiencing pneumonia cases in the Lombard region as early as October and November, before the Wuhan timeline. Also, many reports about a potential cover up at Fort Detrick. So there are a lot of pieces that have not been put together. I understand that blaming and demonizing China is in the interest of the United States, but the truth is the truth and that will be known after all of the pieces are put together. If it did indeed arise from the consumption of wildlife, then the world will need to put immense pressure on China to completely ban and regulate the wildlife trade and also improve the sanitary practices at their wet markets, if that is indeed where it arose. Although the earliest cases of this virus are no longer linked to the seafood market in contrast to what was earlier believed.



The arguably most pro-trump tv news station in the US is One America News. They pushed trump in 2016, covered nearly every trump rally live. This is as pro-trump a news station you are going to get. They gathered that there is no evidence of an Assad chemical weapons attack in Syria:






Then after their research on COVID19, they put together this pro-trump news story:


----------



## tower9

gambit said:


> The idea that the US Army is the origin of COVID19 have been propagated by the Chinese goobermint, essentially, that idea is official Party and state foreign policy, unless publicly renounced which we know unlikely to happen.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK554776/
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/03/200317175442.htm
> 
> Regarding the so-called 'cover ups'...
> 
> As seen above, the genetic information of the corona series are well known, but apparently, critical thinking skills are in short supply, even among the Party's leadership, so I will use a more relatable analogy: *General Motors' C8 Corvette*.
> 
> The design meetings, plans for manufacture, logistics, engineers, and equipment for the C8 Corvette are GM's Top Secret. Can we agree on that?
> 
> If you have money and search hard enough, you can buy each of the Corvettes from 1953 to 2020. Can we agree on that?
> 
> So...Are you -- meaning the Chinese PDF members and the Chinese goobermint -- telling the world that just because GM have Top Secret stuff about the Corvette, that means despite you dissected all the Corvettes in your possession, you can still doubt each Corvette's origin?
> 
> Do you see how silly that argument is? For *EACH* Corvette in *EACH* generation, you have a lot of part numbers, origin of subcontractors of those parts and information down to the workers' shifts, but there are still doubts about each car's national origin? Does the Party and its proxies on PDF thinks people are that stupid?
> 
> To continue with the car analogy...
> 
> F1 racers are top secrets to their respective makers, from Ferrari to Lotus and so on. You cannot buy these cars on the streets. You can take a lot of pictures and load the pix into some fancy CAD programs and come up with a greater than %90 accuracy of an F1 racer's dimensions of the aerodynamic control devices, suspension components, and so on. But that would be still %90 and not assured like if you actually have the car in possession to take apart.
> 
> Unfortunately, unlike the F1 racer, the genetic information for the corona viruses are well known. Just like how car makers buys each other's products, take them apart, and analyze each component as if they would design the cars themselves. For any country that can do in vitro fertilization, that country can dissect the COVID19 genetic codes.
> 
> 
> The Party is counting on two things: gullibility and nationalism. Mix the two and we have the PDF Chinese members.



In what world do you live in where you don't think gullibility and nationalism is also what the US government counts on? You think every accusation, every propaganda campaign directed at foreign governments that happen to fit US foreign policy goals, is based on complete truth? You know that US foreign policy is the most aggressive, most warlike and most expansionist on earth right? The US is literally in every region of the world seeking total domination. You think this is all for freedom and democracy? 

Actually, the theory about the virus coming from the US was one that was first proposed by Taiwanese and Japanese researchers. It was only later picked up by the Chinese media and government. 

Again, did the virus come from the US? We don't know. Possibly. There is enough circumstantial evidence to build a case. But conclusive proof? Nope. Did it originate in China? There is a strong probability as Wuhan was the first epicenter to diagnose this disease correctly and was the strongest hit early on. But do we know conclusively? No we don't. And despite the early Western media reports sensationalizing Chinese eating bats and other weird creatures, many of the videos and "proof" by the way are actually from other SE Asian and Pacific countries, no clear link exists between the first confirmed cases of this virus with the market that was originally thought to be the cause. 

Did it come from Italy or Iran or some other country? Again, it is possible, especially as there are increasing reports of possible pneumonia like related deaths that share similar characteristics to Covid-19 which date before the Wuhan timeline. 

So again, at this time, it is inconclusive where exactly this virus originated. Also, I know for a damn fact that there is no way the US government would've reacted as fast or with the type of draconian measures that were employed by the Chinese government to lock down the epicenter. You know damn well that's the case too.



Chhatrapati said:


> It must be a Chinese bioweapon attack on the world. China brought Corona under control with zero new cases if you're not making stuff up. It started making products and start selling it to the world while other manufacturers are grappling with the supply chain cut off. So, maybe it's not US bio-attack, because the way I see it, the US is suffering from it more. It may be a Chinese bioweapon attack on the world to make more money and for global dominance.



The Chinese government was seized with panic trying to control this epidemic. They were totally caught off guard. To think it was a bioweapon they let loose on their own people is just utmost retardation, sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crusher

beijingwalker said:


> *IRAN BACKS CHINA, CALLS TO INVESTIGATE U.S. 'CREATION AND SPREAD' OF CORONAVIRUS*
> BY TOM O'CONNOR ON 3/18/20 AT 12:56 PM EDT
> https://www.newsweek.com/iran-back-china-calls-us-coronavirus-1493041



Corona Virus spread in China makes sense given that epicenter was in Wuhan China but nearly simultaneous spread in far flung isolated country like Iran definitely doesn't make much sense and on top of that the spread of this virus in Iran coincides with the iranian missle attacks on US bases in Iraq in early January after Sulemani's assassination by US.


----------



## Chhatrapati

tower9 said:


> The Chinese government was seized with panic trying to control this epidemic. They were totally caught off guard. To think it was a bioweapon they let loose on their own people is just utmost retardation, sorry.


Similar is the case with other countries around the world. But, Chinese officials are the most retarded bunch who spread these kinds of conspiracy theories, blaming US and what not.


----------



## Yaseen1

i think this virus and many such outbreaks in future will be planted by israel,they will empty Jerasulum by using excuse of such viruses like it happened in Makkah and Madinah these days after this they will demolish MasjideAqsa and build temple to fulfill their prophecy of dajjal arrival.There is high probability of world war after this corona out break like first world war happened after spanish flue outbreak


----------



## zectech

tower9 said:


> In what world do you live in where you don't think gullibility and nationalism is also what the US government counts on? You think every accusation, every propaganda campaign directed at foreign governments that happen to fit US foreign policy goals, is based on complete truth? You know that US foreign policy is the most aggressive, most warlike and most expansionist on earth right? The US is literally in every region of the world seeking total domination. You think this is all for freedom and democracy?
> 
> Actually, the theory about the virus coming from the US was one that was first proposed by Taiwanese and Japanese researchers. It was only later picked up by the Chinese media and government.
> 
> Again, did the virus come from the US? We don't know. Possibly. There is enough circumstantial evidence to build a case. But conclusive proof? Nope. Did it originate in China? There is a strong probability as Wuhan was the first epicenter to diagnose this disease correctly and was the strongest hit early on. But do we know conclusively? No we don't. And despite the early Western media reports sensationalizing Chinese eating bats and other weird creatures, many of the videos and "proof" by the way are actually from other SE Asian and Pacific countries, no clear link exists between the first confirmed cases of this virus with the market that was originally thought to be the cause.
> 
> Did it come from Italy or Iran or some other country? Again, it is possible, especially as there are increasing reports of possible pneumonia like related deaths that share similar characteristics to Covid-19 which date before the Wuhan timeline.
> 
> So again, at this time, it is inconclusive where exactly this virus originated. Also, I know for a damn fact that there is no way the US government would've reacted as fast or with the type of draconian measures that were employed by the Chinese government to lock down the epicenter. You know damn well that's the case too.
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese government was seized with panic trying to control this epidemic. They were totally caught off guard. To think it was a bioweapon they let loose on their own people is just utmost retardation, sorry.



Here is the news trump watches, a very pro-trump channel - One America News - and this is what they put out:

https://www.bitchute.com/video/nI0qv4Bv3hTo/

Further proof that Obama developed a bioweapon and the deep state (trump) used the bioweapon in 2019. This shows an inter-administration policy to hurt China with a bioweapon.

Shown here:






Central Bankers needed a weak China to make cheap goods with little benefit to China, now that China is going to replace US as number economy in the world, so China was attacked.


----------



## Humble Analyst

Big conspiracy theory if US planned it it did not prepare it self.
This theory walking towards a conclusion in a theoretical way. This soothes the hurt somewhat. There are some no no’s and virus use as bio war is never a good idea and I do not think that US is that reckless for the sake of its own citizens if not for the World stability


----------



## gambit

tower9 said:


> Again, did the virus come from the US? We don't know. Possibly. There is enough circumstantial evidence to build a case. But conclusive proof? Nope. Did it originate in China? There is a strong probability as Wuhan was the first epicenter to diagnose this disease correctly and was the strongest hit early on. But do we know conclusively? No we don't.


You can try to muddle the waters all you want.

https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-not-human-made-in-lab.html
_In the case of SARS-CoV-2, the researchers suggest that animal was a bat, which transmitted the virus to another intermediate animal (possibly a pangolin, some scientists have said) that brought the virus to humans._​The problem for China here is that the science of dissecting genes are global, not under Party control, so now the Party is under face saving mode with sending all these medical teams all over the world. But there is another problem with this tactic -- professionals talks to each other. When it comes to perceptions and politics, the public do not need %100, and in some cases, just %51 will suffice to make a judgement. COVID19 is one of those cases.


----------



## Humble Analyst

tower9 said:


> While the actions of the local Wuhan government in the first few weeks of the crisis has proven to be completely incompetent and in hindsight, allowed the virus to grow, there is no doubt that most other governments, from democracies like the US and in Western Europe have been doing the same with suppressing or ignoring information and playing down the crisis until it was too late. And that was weeks after seeing the draconian measures in China, so it is ridiculous that morons like Donald Trump would be playing down the virus given all that the world already knew.
> 
> At this point, I doubt this was a US bioweapon against China, however, we still have not identified the actual origin of the virus. I've seen reports about Italy experiencing pneumonia cases in the Lombard region as early as October and November, before the Wuhan timeline. Also, many reports about a potential cover up at Fort Detrick. So there are a lot of pieces that have not been put together. I understand that blaming and demonizing China is in the interest of the United States, but the truth is the truth and that will be known after all of the pieces are put together. If it did indeed arise from the consumption of wildlife, then the world will need to put immense pressure on China to completely ban and regulate the wildlife trade and also improve the sanitary practices at their wet markets, if that is indeed where it arose. Although the earliest cases of this virus are no longer linked to the seafood market in contrast to what was earlier believed.


Agree as what you say makes sense
By calling it US attack it diverts the Chinese people’s anger and hurt



Chhatrapati said:


> It must be a Chinese bioweapon attack on the world. China brought Corona under control with zero new cases if you're not making stuff up. It started making products and start selling it to the world while other manufacturers are grappling with the supply chain cut off. So, maybe it's not US bio-attack, because the way I see it, the US is suffering from it more. It may be a Chinese bioweapon attack on the world to make more money and for global dominance.


Now I call this retaliatory conspiracy theory


----------



## Beast

http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2020-03/22/content_75845579.htm

WASHINGTON, March 21 (Xinhua) -- Italian general practitioners remember seeing strange pneumonia cases as early as November, which could mean the virus was circulating in parts of Italy before doctors became aware of China's COVID-19 outbreak, a U.S. radio outlet reported, citing a paper on Italy's coronavirus crisis.

The report published Thursday by U.S. media outlet National Public Radio (NPR) cited Giuseppe Remuzzi, co-author of a recent paper in The Lancet about Italy's epidemic.

According to the report, some question why Italy was caught off guard when the virus outbreak was revealed on Feb. 21. Remuzzi said he is hearing information about it from general practitioners.

"They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in December and even November," the report quoted Remuzzi as saying. "This means that the virus was circulating, at least in (the northern region of) Lombardy and before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China."

Remuzzi believed other countries can learn important lessons from Italy. The takeaways include how to swiftly convert a general hospital into a coronavirus care unit with specially trained doctors and nurses, said the NPR report.

Italy reported 6,557 new cases of coronavirus on Saturday, raising the total to 53,578 since the pandemic first broke out in its north on Feb. 21, according to the latest data provided by the Civil Protection Department managing the COVID-19 emergency. Enditem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Humble Analyst said:


> Agree as what you say makes sense
> By calling it US attack it diverts the Chinese people’s anger and hurt
> 
> 
> Now I call this retaliatory conspiracy theory



The problem is that this pandemic is now caught up between an intense rivalry between two superpowers. So now that it is politicized, we'd probably never find out the truth because both the US and China will hide and fabricate data in order to escape responsibility. 

We need an international team of NON-American and NON-Chinese scientists to thoroughly demand and investigate all data pertinent to this outbreak from all corners of the world where it may have originated, China, the US, Italy, Iran, etc. in order to come to something that may resemble an objective fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

tower9 said:


> We need an international team of NON-American and NON-Chinese scientists to thoroughly demand and investigate all data pertinent to this outbreak from all corners of the world where it may have originated, China, the US, Italy, Iran, etc. in order to come to something that may resemble an objective fact.



By the US not testing for months when they had COVID-19 to hide the data means any investigation is already being covered up. This was planned by Washington.


----------



## tower9

zectech said:


> By the US not testing for months when they had COVID-19 to hide the data means any investigation is already being covered up. This was planned by Washington.



I wouldn't trust anything the US government says. It is stocked to the brim with psychopaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

tower9 said:


> I wouldn't trust anything the US government says. It is stocked to the brim with psychopaths.



You want German Intelligence to run the investigations?






The same German intelligence that was working with the CIA in pre-9/11 missions.

You want the UN to run the investigation?

The same UN that bought the lie that Saddam had WMDs.

To get impartial trials, you need to go to places like North Korea. For the globalists are in on it with the nazis that ordered this biological warfare attack on China to blame China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humble Analyst

zectech said:


> By the US not testing for months when they had COVID-19 to hide the data means any investigation is already being covered up. This was planned by Washington.


Or they did not test because US did not invent the virus as alleged.



Chhatrapati said:


> It must be a Chinese bioweapon attack on the world. China brought Corona under control with zero new cases if you're not making stuff up. It started making products and start selling it to the world while other manufacturers are grappling with the supply chain cut off. So, maybe it's not US bio-attack, because the way I see it, the US is suffering from it more. It may be a Chinese bioweapon attack on the world to make more money and for global dominance.


So another conspiracy theory so just because China handled and recovered quickly they are the culprit?


----------



## kuge

gambit said:


> You can try to muddle the waters all you want.
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-not-human-made-in-lab.html
> _In the case of SARS-CoV-2, the researchers suggest that animal was a bat, which transmitted the virus to another intermediate animal (possibly a pangolin, some scientists have said) that brought the virus to humans._​.


that was simply a suggestion..
oth,perhaps this is more interesting..
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/most-po...6n45EHlEfUKRoTtC6whaxRbD08Ccg6kiYrwfyGorYKuYI



kuge said:


> that was simply a suggestion..
> oth,perhaps this is more interesting..
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/most-po...6n45EHlEfUKRoTtC6whaxRbD08Ccg6kiYrwfyGorYKuYI


----------



## Grandy

.
Many recent disease outbreaks would seem to properly qualify as potential bio-warfare agents: AIDS, SARS, MERS, Bird Flu, Swine Flu, Hantavirus, Lyme Disease, West Nile Virus, Ebola, Polio (Syria), Foot and Mouth Disease, the Gulf War Syndrome and ZIKA.
.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Humble Analyst said:


> So another conspiracy theory so just because China handled and recovered quickly they are the culprit?


You have no problem in thinking it's Amrika - Yahudi sazish. Why not Cheen sazish?


----------



## ps3linux

fitpOsitive said:


> Coronavirus is engineered, I have no doubts in it. But it was for the testing of new type of weapon system, in my humble opinion.
> Here is the idea what I think of this.
> 1) The size of virus is bigger than usual size of viruses.
> 2) Electromagnetic waves destroy cells, and there is an equation between size of particles a wave effects, and size of wavelength(or frequency of electromagnetic wave).
> There are a range of frequencies that can travel around the globe, along the surface of earth. These waves usually don't disrupt anything, due to large wavelengths(called ground waves) . But these waves can be modulated with extreme high frequencies, which have actually disruptive effects on many many living organisms(again size matters).
> 
> *The Bio-EM weapon concept* : this larger than usual virus is unleashed on people, around the groble. When it's propagation will be completed, like it will reach every corner of the world, suddenly electronic devices will start complaining about high frequency, most probably a notch in the spectrum, noise for few days( in my opinion, 5 days in a row). And this virus will suddenly disappear from the face of earth.
> 
> Yeh mera andaza hai, baqi mera Rab janta hai.
> @MastanKhan @Irfan Baloch @Mangus Ortus Novem @Mentee @ps3linux @500 @DavidSling @Joe Shearer @Juggernaut_is_here @graphican @PakSword



Yaar, sorry I've busy like anything.

Few years back I found this book on dark web (don't remember the name) along the same line as you have mentioned, it was about huge conspiracy theory of the corporate world. Pharmaceutical companies are more like mafia's who first introduce diseases and the bring in the cure.

Genetically modified virus according to the book would form the basis of future money making for these mafias.

Here is a strange thing small pox was eradicated from the world few decades back, the new population is now at risk of contracting small pox, if ever it gets loose or is introduced there are only few strains left to prepare vaccine, strangely all available strains are owned by the Bush dynasty, all other were somehow conveniently destroyed including the very unique available with NIH Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

ps3linux said:


> Yaar, sorry I've busy like anything.
> 
> Few years back I found this book on dark web (don't remember the name) along the same line as you have mentioned, it was about huge conspiracy theory of the corporate world. Pharmaceutical companies are more like mafia's who first introduce diseases and the bring in the cure.
> 
> Genetically modified virus according to the book would form the basis of future money making for these mafias.
> 
> Here is a strange thing small pox was eradicated from the world few decades back, the new population is now at risk of contracting small pox, if ever it gets loose or is introduced there are only few strains left to prepare vaccine, strangely all available strains are owned by the Bush dynasty, all other were somehow conveniently destroyed including the very unique available with NIH Pakistan.


And strangely, AIDS was also invented by an Italian(in USA) . And now this virus is also seems to be coming from Italy (some people say that). Better kill all these mafias than viruses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humble Analyst

Chhatrapati said:


> You have no problem in thinking it's Amrika - Yahudi sazish. Why not Cheen sazish?


Read my post and do not misquote and stop putting words in my mouth. I said both theories blaming one country by other are conspiracy theories. Read the post before jumping to a conclusion you have already made



Chhatrapati said:


> You have no problem in thinking it's Amrika - Yahudi sazish. Why not Cheen sazish?


I have one problem and that is you cannot comprehend, let me know where did I say it is done by US or China?
Talk about someone imagining things.

If people start thinking like you and believe they may retaliate and I hope that in responsible positions are not reacting recklessly or they are as you are suggesting.


----------



## thunderr

Americans are not that sweetheart.I will always blame them


----------



## Raider 21

thunderr said:


> Americans are not that sweetheart.I will always blame them
> View attachment 616718


He could be referring to anyone who is anti-Arab....


----------



## Oldman1

Beast said:


> http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2020-03/22/content_75845579.htm
> 
> WASHINGTON, March 21 (Xinhua) -- Italian general practitioners remember seeing strange pneumonia cases as early as November, which could mean the virus was circulating in parts of Italy before doctors became aware of China's COVID-19 outbreak, a U.S. radio outlet reported, citing a paper on Italy's coronavirus crisis.
> 
> The report published Thursday by U.S. media outlet National Public Radio (NPR) cited Giuseppe Remuzzi, co-author of a recent paper in The Lancet about Italy's epidemic.
> 
> According to the report, some question why Italy was caught off guard when the virus outbreak was revealed on Feb. 21. Remuzzi said he is hearing information about it from general practitioners.
> 
> "They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in December and even November," the report quoted Remuzzi as saying. "This means that the virus was circulating, at least in (the northern region of) Lombardy and before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China."
> 
> Remuzzi believed other countries can learn important lessons from Italy. The takeaways include how to swiftly convert a general hospital into a coronavirus care unit with specially trained doctors and nurses, said the NPR report.
> 
> Italy reported 6,557 new cases of coronavirus on Saturday, raising the total to 53,578 since the pandemic first broke out in its north on Feb. 21, according to the latest data provided by the Civil Protection Department managing the COVID-19 emergency. Enditem



Same doctor. He has more to say.

https://www.jiemian.com/article/4154081_qq.html

"Recently, the views of an Italian medical scientist have drawn public attention. The medical scientist, Giuseppe Remuzzi , pointed out in an interview with US media NPR that Italy may have had unexplained pneumonia with highly suspected symptoms of new coronary pneumonia as early as November and December last year.

He told NPR reporters that he heard from some Italian doctors: "They remember seeing this strange pneumonia, which is very serious, especially among the elderly, in December (even last year) ... This means that before we knew about the outbreak in China, the virus had spread at least in northern Lombardy in Italy. "

In an email response to Interface News on March 22, Remuzzi shared details of the cases he knew. He emphasized that these conditions were learned by him from several doctors, but there is no scientific evidence to prove that they are new coronary pneumonia."

"I repeat, none of these cases were recorded as Covid-19, because there was no evidence of Covid-19 at that time. "

Remuzzi is a well-known professor of nephrology in Italy. He is currently the director of the Mario Negri Institute of Pharmacology and the director of the Department of Immunology and Clinical Transplantation at Ospedali Riuniti Hospital in Bergamo. He has made outstanding theoretical contributions to nephrology research, authored and co-authored more than 1,000 academic articles and monographs, and won multiple international awards. He is also a member of the editorial board of the New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM) and a member of the International Advisory Board of The Lancet. His research direction is not pneumonia or infectious diseases, but Bergamo, where he is, is the hardest hit area of the epidemic.
*
Remuzzi told Interface News that he believes that the virus that is circulating in Italy has spread from China in some way. He cited the "New England Journal of Medicine" March 5 , "Nature - Medicine" March 17 and "natural" March 16 three scientific papers that "taking into account the incubation period, asymptomatic patients even more in December It may have been travelling inside and outside China earlier. "*


----------

